# Ocean Vintage Military Maxi



## Portland

While supplies last boys. 

Ocean Vintage Military MAXI - Limited Edition


----------



## pinchycm

Ahh!!!


----------



## pinchycm

Just an FYI - note that this has a hesalite (acrylic) crystal on it, unlike the the original version, which had a sapphire crystal on it. 

It also looks like they've kept the styling of the "ocean one" underneath the Steinhart logo, changed the depth measurements, and the caseback mimics the homage to the 5513/5517 just like their other MAXI limited edition.


----------



## Mpcdude

Best looking Steinhart I've seen.


----------



## mui.richard

The watch itself is fine, especially with the domed hesalite crystal it's a worthy homage to the mill Sub.

But that "300ft = 100m" just looks stupid...it gets you thinking why, did the designers excelled in design and flunked mathematics? Plus, what's so wrong, even from a design perspective, to put "330ft = 100m" there on the dial?

I don't get it...would someone enlighten me?

BTW, yes the original mil Sub 5513 did say "660ft = 200m" on the dial.









photo courtesy of the net

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Dec1968

So this is NOT on the Steinhart website...only Gnomon?


----------



## Dec1968

Aaaaaand ORDERED!


----------



## knezz

David i think yes , just like last one they had last year.Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI,


----------



## flyinglotus1983

Well f*** me, I'm surprised. 

Either Steinhart is listening, or... I'm not even going to speculate, and I'm just going to stand here dumbfounded for a bit.


----------



## Dec1968

I just looked at the bay (crazy, I know) and those are going for somewhere between $1500 and $2000!!! WOW!!!!



knezz said:


> David i think yes , just like last one they had last year.Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI,


----------



## flyinglotus1983

knezz said:


> David i think yes , just like last one they had last year.Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI,


But not military, I believe that had the Mercedes hands, no?


----------



## n1k0

Glad I've just stumbled upon this thread, I've been waiting for EXACTLY this for months. Ordered, subscribed, excited.


----------



## pinchycm

mui.richard said:


> The watch itself is fine, especially with the domed hesalite crystal it's a worthy homage to the mill Sub.
> 
> But that "300ft = 100m" just looks stupid...it gets you thinking why, did the designers excelled in design and flunked mathematics? Plus, what's so wrong, even from a design perspective, to put "330ft = 100m" there on the dial?
> 
> I don't get it...would someone enlighten me?
> 
> BTW, yes the original mil Sub 5513 did say "660ft = 200m" on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo courtesy of the net
> 
> a watch is meant to be worn


Perhaps the water resistance changed with this?

The Original OVM v1 had 600ft/200m, but that wasn't accurate either since it was was actually 1000ft/300m. The last iteration oft he MAXI actually changed to 1000ft/300m, so that was at least accurate.


----------



## pinchycm

flyinglotus1983 said:


> But not military, I believe that had the Mercedes hands, no?


Correct, and a date window. See 3rd post in this thread for more details.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

I am just floored by this release, it checks all the boxes for me! I'm happy I got my order in, I'll probably be putting my OVM 1.0 on eBay...


----------



## Portland

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> I am just floored by this release, it checks all the boxes for me! I'm happy I got my order in, I'll probably be putting my OVM 1.0 on eBay...


Selling it will probably more than pay for the Maxi.  Those OVM 1.0 seemed to catch fire the last couple months. IMHO I think this Maxi will be a nicer watch. The fact that this is a limited edition should only help increase the value of the watch down the road.

Glad you got one!


----------



## pinchycm

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> I am just floored by this release, it checks all the boxes for me! I'm happy I got my order in, I'll probably be putting my OVM 1.0 on eBay...


A lot of the right boxes for sure. I especially like it that the limited edition MAXI pieces wear smaller (thanks larger lume plots and the hesalite).

I'm uncertain how I feel about the "ocean one" text under the Steinhart logo though - it was cleaner without it on v1.


----------



## Dec1968

To be fair, and accurate to the original it pays homage to, there is text under the brand name on the Rolex. So this is a far more accurate version, including the hexalite crystal.



pinchycm said:


> A lot of the right boxes for sure. I especially like it that the limited edition MAXI pieces wear smaller (thanks larger lume plots and the hesalite).
> 
> I'm uncertain how I feel about the "ocean one" text under the Steinhart logo though - it was cleaner without it on v1.


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> I just looked at the bay (crazy, I know) and those are going for somewhere between $1500 and $2000!!! WOW!!!!


 People are crazy! I don't think they'll move at that price though, and I think it's the same guy listing them over and over.


----------



## mui.richard

Dec1968 said:


> I just looked at the bay (crazy, I know) and those are going for somewhere between $1500 and $2000!!! WOW!!!!


1.5-2k?

I wonder who's more idiotic...the guy who puts this on the bay hoping someone would actually pay that price?

Or, the poor guy who actually pays that much for a Steinhart?

WOW indeed! Lol

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> To be fair, and accurate to the original it pays homage to, there is text under the brand name on the Rolex. So this is a far more accurate version, including the hexalite crystal.


That is true - I think a part of the issue though, is the font they use. When the text was it was first introduced in the OVM v2, to some (and me included), it looked a little out of place. Didn't stop me from getting one though, haha.


----------



## knezz

So WR is 100 m or 300 m?


----------



## pinchycm

I'm kinda hopping the former because it'd drive me crazy if it was wrong again.


----------



## knezz

Was thinking the same, since it is acrylic maybe 100m is right ? How much was on last year's model?
Last year model also 100m Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI


----------



## Dec1968

That really grinds your gears, doesn't it?



pinchycm said:


> I'm kinda hopping the former because it'd drive me crazy if it was wrong again.


----------



## pinchycm

knezz said:


> Was thinking the same, since it is acrylic maybe 100m is right ? How much was on last year's model?
> Last year model also 100m Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI


Yeah, indeed it was. I don't think acrylic has anything to do with the pressure, since the older rolexes were submersible with acrylic as well.


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> That really grinds your gears, doesn't it?


Haha. Peter Griffin gets me.


----------



## knezz

pinchycm said:


> Yeah, indeed it was. I don't think acrylic has anything to do with the pressure, since the older rolexes were submersible with acrylic as well.


Can someone confirm what is on caseback on Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI ?


----------



## pinchycm

should be


----------



## christo222222

thanks for tip i'm in on this!


----------



## knezz

Dose not show WR ratings on caseback ?


----------



## sefrcoko

I assume the maxi is a 42mm dial like the OVM 2.0? Also, same lug-to-lug measurement?


----------



## Dec1968

The case is the same as the current OVM v2. The dial, acrylic, caseback are what changed.



sefrcoko said:


> I assume the maxi is a 42mm dial like the OVM 2.0? Also, same lug-to-lug measurement?


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> The case is the same as the current OVM v2. The dial, acrylic, caseback are what changed.


 And maybe the WR rating, haha.


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> And maybe the WR rating, haha.


That's the dial part....


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> The case is the same as the current OVM v2. The dial, acrylic, caseback are what changed.


Thx, much appreciated. Here I was finally set to pull the trigger on a Vintage GMT...now I'm back to being on the fence! Steinhart makes it tough to choose just one


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> That's the dial part....


Maybe it's actually 300ft/100m WR?

That wouldn't actually be historically accurate in any, so I wonder why they'd do that unless it was truly 300f/100m?


----------



## kelt

The 300ft/100M water rating attached to the two limited run of Ocean "maxi plexi" might be related to the resistance of the high domed hesalite cristal.

On another thread, on one of last year limited run Ocean maxi, the hexalite crystal lightly scratched ended up with a full length crack while being polished.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/sticky-bezel-issue-3030338-2.html


----------



## pinchycm

Seems like this might be legit. If it's truly 300ft/100m, I'd be really happy about it.



kelt said:


> The 300ft/100M water rating attached to the two limited run of Ocean "maxi plexi" might be related to the resistance of the high domed hesalite cristal.
> 
> On another thread, on one of last year limited run Ocean maxi, the hexalite crystal lightly scratched ended up with a full length crack while being polished.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/sticky-bezel-issue-3030338-2.html


----------



## Evad3

Doesn't have the depth rating on the caseback but I'm pretty sure the WR is as the dial says - can only assume it must be something to do with the hesalite crystal. Only other option would be if the caseback is thinner than the standard engraved caseback, but I doubt this is the case.


----------



## pinchycm

^ I'll stick with that then. Really happy with the way this turned out. 

Every time you think you are done, they pull you right back in.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Serial #15 is coming home to me, can't wait!!!


----------



## pinchycm

These are totally going to sell out quick.


----------



## anarasanen

Is this Maxi version bigger than the OVM they sell in Steinhart's webpage?


----------



## Evad3

Maxi is referring to the Hour plots, case size is the same, 42mm


----------



## anarasanen

Evad3 said:


> Maxi is referring to the Hour plots, case size is the same, 42mm


Thanks!


----------



## rossi46vr

Where on their website is it listed, I can't find it !


----------



## knezz

Same As last LE it is Gnamon only , no trace at official webpage.


----------



## valuewatchguy

pinchycm said:


> Perhaps the water resistance changed with this?
> 
> The Original OVM v1 had 600ft/200m, but that wasn't accurate either since it was was actually 1000ft/300m. The last iteration oft he MAXI actually changed to 1000ft/300m, so that was at least accurate.


My original OVM 1.0 has the correct math










And even though the case is actually 300m WR even the caseback said 200m to maintain its tribute to the original










I think my watch was in the very first round of watches sent out and then they changed to 200m=600ft on the face and 300m on the caseback......i think.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

I'm in, Maxi #81 ordered. Bring it on gnomon


----------



## TannerP

Is the case size the same as the first OVM 1.0? I'm hoping they made it closer to the real Milsub size.


----------



## sefrcoko

TannerP said:


> Is the case size the same as the first OVM 1.0? I'm hoping they made it closer to the real Milsub size.


Case is 42mm... third time posted here in the last 5 hours!


----------



## TannerP

sefrcoko said:


> Case width is 42mm... third time posted here in the last 5 hours!


Ya thanks for clarifying.. That's too bad, the 42mm was too big for my liking still a stunning watch in person though.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Has anyone planned a contingency for when this domed plastic crystal gets scratched, bumped, and potentially cracked? I mean it is a consideration, isn't it? If one really wears the watch as it should be worn, well, suffice it to say, some owners of this dome in the past have been bitter.

Oh BTW, no sour grapes intended. This sudden release was a huge coincidence as I was weighing the OVM 1 vs 2 conundrum for possible acquisition. Like you've said.... now they've done it ;-)

RD


----------



## Evad3

Riddim Driven said:


> Has anyone planned a contingency for when this domed plastic crystal gets scratched, bumped, and potentially cracked? I mean it is a consideration, isn't it? If one really wears the watch as it should be worn, well, suffice it to say, some owners of this dome in the past have been bitter.
> 
> Oh BTW, no sour grapes intended. This sudden release was a huge coincidence as I was weighing the OVM 1 vs 2 conundrum for possible acquisition. Like you've said.... now they've done it ;-)
> 
> RD


Worst case scenario I suppose is you'll have a Ltd Edition OVM Maxi with a OVM1/2 sapphire crystal, which isn't too disastrous


----------



## valuewatchguy

Will Gnomon sell additional crystals alone? Acrylic is usually really inexpensive. Of course paying a watchmaker to swap it may not be inexpensive.

OR

One Option

Buy a used Ocean One for as cheap as you can find but has a sapphire in excellent condition.
Ocean One on Ebay

Buy the new Maxi OVM

Swap the crystals

Sell the modded Ocean One with new "upgraded vintage" acrylic crystal

OR Keep searching Watchrecon for a deal on a Ver 1.0

Recent Sale

You may someone who wants the new LE version and will sell their Ver 1.0 to fund it.

Good luck.


----------



## MacTruck

In for one. Yeah baby!


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Riddim Driven said:


> Has anyone planned a contingency for when this domed plastic crystal gets scratched, bumped, and potentially cracked? I mean it is a consideration, isn't it? If one really wears the watch as it should be worn, well, suffice it to say, some owners of this dome in the past have been bitter.
> RD


Scratches can easily be remedied with a cape cod cloth and I think the cracked crystal issue was just a fluke. Plexi/hesalite is generally thought to be more crack and shatter resistant than sapphire glass. I fee the warmer appearance and domed character of the hesalite are well worth it for just a little cape cod maintenance once in a while.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

valuewatchguy said:


> Will Gnomon sell additional crystals alone? Acrylic is usually really inexpensive. Of course paying a watchmaker to swap it may not be inexpensive.


I have contacted both Steinhart and Gnomon in the past trying to acquire replacement parts for modding purposes and was always denied. If you have a warranty issue that's another matter and I'm sure they will stock some hesalite crystals for warranty replacement if needed.
If someone really prefers the sapphire crystal, I guarantee there will be a few OVM 1.0's that pop up on eBay/Watchrecon once the Maxi LE ships (mine will be one of them!).


----------



## pinchycm

Oh wow, that's neat. I didn't know they ever made them like that - I always thought they use the standard 1000ft/300m caseback!



valuewatchguy said:


> My original OVM 1.0 has the correct math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even though the case is actually 300m WR even the caseback said 200m to maintain its tribute to the original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my watch was in the very first round of watches sent out and then they changed to 200m=600ft on the face and 300m on the caseback......i think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Well if you ask me this watch is nothing like ovm mk1. It has different wr rating , caseback, dial and cristal. Why would you mod brand new LE watch? I suppose there is a reason why it comes with acrilic and not sapphire. If you wish sapphire there are many ovm 1 in great condition for 500usd or so. As i know Steinhart might provide / repair LE or any other watch even outside warranty period , for a fee i suppose. They will not sell you parts , hands , dials , bezels etc. But they can do the work if needed. In fact they will not even remove Cyclops from the Cristal but they will replace entire case if needed. They just dont want people to be able to mod / do the work by them self so much. That is just my opinion.


----------



## watchlover7023

This has got to be the best deal ever! Period.

Given that the first O1V Maxi was going over a lot more than the initial selling price, the new OVM Maxi is really a steal!
Kudos to Gnomon for being completely honest and not raise the price at all on this one. 

I guess this is as good as buying and wearing it without suffering any losses, not now not in the future.
I have been buying watches for centuries, both high ends and affordables, never have I came across such a phenomenon. 

And I just ordered 4 pieces for keepsake!


----------



## knezz

Fantastic,
I just saw a post on ovm thread that someone got ovm 1 still raped in original plastic never worn.
Now i understand how this happened. I am still feeling as a big noob in watch hobby.
I buy my pieces to enjoy them , to wear them . Never thing about making money on them.....


----------



## jamesezra

I'm in for one! Decided to sleep over it and ended up ordered it the first thing I did when I woke up!


----------



## Portland

jamesezra said:


> I'm in for one! Decided to sleep over it and ended up ordered it the first thing I did when I woke up!


You're lucky they were still available when you woke up. 

If I remember correctly the Ocean One Vintage Maxi sold out in hours. I'm surprised there are still some available on Gnomon considering the cult following the OVM 1.0 has developed. Personally I like the look of this more than the OVM 1.0. It ticks more boxes on the list than the OVM 1.0 did.

I know there has been a lot of speculation around the longevity and durability of the hesalite crystal on here, but it really is not a weak material. There are many pros to hesalite over sapphire. And if this will not be a daily wearer or a "wear it while work on your car" type of watch, then I think the risks of hesalite are fairly low.

My 2 cents.


----------



## watchlover7023

If the hesalite is suitable for the Ministry of Defense, I guess it should hold up pretty well. Well I have seen more shattered Rolex with sapphire than vintage Rollies with hesalite.


----------



## Riddim Driven

Specs state the WR is 100m --- Afraid this is dead in the water for me. Shwoooo, that was close one. 

RD


----------



## MacTruck

Riddim Driven said:


> Specs state the WR is 100m --- Afraid this is dead in the water for me. Shwoooo, that was close one.
> 
> RD


It can't be. The ocean one vintage maxi is rated at 300m and its the same watch.


----------



## MacTruck

Direct from Gnomon:

"The water resistant is compromised a little because of the change to acrylic crystal. We can up it up to 200m but not without making the crystal twice the thickness. So we had to balance it between aesthetics and usability."


----------



## pinchycm

They may have actually sold out their first batch - what's posted online isn't indicative of what has sold. It's just the numbers that have been reserved.



Portland said:


> You're lucky they were still available when you woke up.
> 
> If I remember correctly the Ocean One Vintage Maxi sold out in hours. I'm surprised there are still some available on Gnomon considering the cult following the OVM 1.0 has developed. Personally I like the look of this more than the OVM 1.0. It ticks more boxes on the list than the OVM 1.0 did.
> 
> I know there has been a lot of speculation around the longevity and durability of the hesalite crystal on here, but it really is not a weak material. There are many pros to hesalite over sapphire. And if this will not be a daily wearer or a "wear it while work on your car" type of watch, then I think the risks of hesalite are fairly low.
> 
> My 2 cents.


----------



## pinchycm

MacTruck said:


> It can't be. The ocean one vintage maxi is rated at 300m and its the same watch.


 The maxi is 300ft/100m.


----------



## MacTruck

pinchycm said:


> The maxi is 300ft/100m.


Yep. Thought it said 300m and 1000ft.


----------



## TREVI007

I'm in, I ordered one this morning. Can't wait!!


----------



## pinchycm

I had to look at photos of the one I picked up as well.

Guess it is truly 300ft / 100m. I'm actually quite content with that, as it's the *actual* rating on the piece and it's not trying to pretend to be something else (i.e. 600ft / 200m).



MacTruck said:


> Yep. Thought it said 300m and 1000ft.


----------



## spacemanvt

ORDERED!
 thanks guys.. i never ended up wearing my OVM 2.0 cause i wasn't crazy about the grey dial... will sell that now


----------



## raze

Anyone know the import duties in California or Dallas for this piece?


----------



## pinchycm

raze said:


> Anyone know the import duties in California or Dallas for this piece?


$0. All of my orders from gnomon have come with no duties.


----------



## WiZARD7

I'm very angry with Steinhart. I can't believe it is again only on Gnomon.
I'm in the EU, and now if I'd order this watch, I'd have to pay 27% VAT and 4,5% custom duty because it is sold by Gnomon Singapore...

I WANT TO BUY SIMILAR WATCH FROM STEINHART, GERMANY!!!!!


----------



## raze

pinchycm said:


> $0. All of my orders from gnomon have come with no duties.


Thanks for the quick reply. What state are you in?


----------



## MacTruck

WiZARD7 said:


> I'm very angry with Steinhart. I can't believe it is again only on Gnomon.
> I'm in the EU, and now if I'd order this watch, I'd have to pay 27% VAT and 4,5% custom duty because it is sold by Gnomon Singapore...
> 
> I WANT TO BUY SIMILAR WATCH FROM STEINHART, GERMANY!!!!!


Steinhart just needs to come out with an OVM V 3.0 that has the new writing and black dial with sapphire crystal. It wouldn't be the same as the others and it would be the top seller. Not everyone likes the gray dial but everyone loves the black.


----------



## Dino7

WiZARD7 said:


> I'm very angry with Steinhart. I can't believe it is again only on Gnomon.
> I'm in the EU, and now if I'd order this watch, I'd have to pay 27% VAT and 4,5% custom duty because it is sold by Gnomon Singapore...
> 
> I WANT TO BUY SIMILAR WATCH FROM STEINHART, GERMANY!!!!!


Just to let you know when I ordered the Ocean 1 Maxi ( to the UK ) Gnomon valued it low so the vat/duty was hardly anything !


----------



## Portland

It appears not everyone is excited about the OVM Maxi.. :rodekaart


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> It appears not everyone is excited about the OVM Maxi.. :rodekaart
> 
> View attachment 7813202


I guess that they are limited production - black dial with the no date and the sword hands - basically what EVERYONE has been screaming for - that means nothing.

Glad I ordered mine - #19


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> I guess that they are limited production - black dial with the no date and the sword hands - basically what EVERYONE has been screaming for - that means nothing.
> 
> Glad I ordered mine - #19


Yeah but I don't think anyone was screaming for a hesalite vintage dome. The domed sapphire on the current OVM is a thing of beauty. I ordered 2 but after sleeping on it I cancelled one. Not sure about that crystal. Will see how it looks when it gets here. #75


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

The domed hesalite is for the real vintage enthusiast. I absolutely love the character that hesalite adds. The distortion at the edge of the dial and warm almost wet appearance at different angles is difficult to appreciate until you've spent a little time with one in person. Omega Speedmaster Professional owners can for sure relate to this. If I only owned one watch, I could understand wanting sapphire for the scratch resistance. I am fortunate to own several watches, some with sapphire, and for a vintage homage like the Ocean Vintage Maxi LE, hesalite is the only way to go!


----------



## m6rk

I would have to come across this thread damn it...I just sold my OVM V2 to a great WUS member because I couldn't find any love for the gray dial. I think it took me about 60 seconds to complete my order once I saw this thread.


----------



## knezz

I have never seen ovm 1 , but my ovm 2 have gather so much love from all people i know , gray dial is just something different and change on lighting so much. I have a friend with deep-sea and he was quite impressed with ovm 2 execution. He loved the dial specially since hes eye got used to black. This new LE is a nice catch for sure, but i would not get it since i am planning to use my ovm as daily beater and i am afraid that crystal would damage and wr is not too great. Ovm mk3 sound as a good plan , but as i understand there is no plans on that. Customs + vat is killing EU buyers for sure. Usa buyers are fine with new regulations.


----------



## Vindic8

I'm in. This thing is going to be sweet.


----------



## watchlover7023

Just had to share these pictures for those who might have missed them. The wet look as Chaz mentioned is worth a million dollar.


----------



## Richqqqq

Maxi= extra large markers. Which in addition to the wonderful acrylic crystal makes the watch. I hope these markers are everything they should be.
# 52 checking in. It's go time!


----------



## pinchycm

Vindic8 said:


> I'm in. This thing is going to be sweet.


This guy is outta control.


----------



## pinchycm

Looks like the OVM Maxi dial is actually not the deep black used in the OVM v1? It looks like it's the exact soft matte black from the O1V Maxi. Lume is peachier too.


----------



## sefrcoko

pinchycm said:


> Looks like the OVM Maxi dial is actually not the deep black used in the OVM v1? It looks like it's the exact soft matte black from the O1V Maxi. Lume is peachier too.


Not sure but i saw "deep black" on gnomon's page. Whatever it is, it looks gorgeous


----------



## Vindic8

pinchycm said:


> This guy is outta control.


I think you're right


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> Yeah but I don't think anyone was screaming for a hesalite vintage dome. The domed sapphire on the current OVM is a thing of beauty. I ordered 2 but after sleeping on it I cancelled one. Not sure about that crystal. Will see how it looks when it gets here. #75


I agree on the domed sapphire. Love mine.


----------



## pinchycm

Yeah, the domed sapphire is great, but it's completely different than than the hesalite. Having owned both the O1V Maxi and OVM v1/v2, they feel completely different. That crystal makes a huge difference. Honestly, I think the OVM v1/v2 and OVM Maxi serve two completely different purposes. One's a daily work horse, and the other's a nice soft piece you break out when you know you aren't going to be too rough on it.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Just ordered mine! This is great timing for me, as I've been hawking over watch recon for the past few weeks looking for a OVM v1, but kept just barely missing out.

I was initially a bit hesitant about the hesalite, and I'm hoping to get some opinions on the subject from some people more knowledgeable than myself. I wouldn't say that I intend this watch to be a beater, but I also by no means intend for it to be a watch that is babied. I will likely wear it on a fairly regular basis, and my hopes are that it will be one that wears its battle scars with pride, as a milsub homage should IMO. That being said, I don't know how comfortable I would be with a crystal that is scratched all to hell. My thinking when ordering this watch was that I should jump on it before I missed the opportunity. I think in the end I will appreciate the vintage aspect of the crystal, and I believe I can learn to polish it without a problem if there are ever any issues. Is my way of thinking on this matter flawed? Do you guys think an OVM v1 would have suited my purposes better?

Either way, I figure I can still snag a v1 should one pop up at an opportune time, and then make my decision with both watches in hand. I'm sure I would not have a hard time parting with whichever one I decided not to keep. After all, it's the great enthusiasm from the owners of these watches that attracted me to the brand in the first place. I look forward to joining the club one way or another.


----------



## m6rk

Knives and Lint said:


> Just ordered mine! This is great timing for me, as I've been hawking over watch recon for the past few weeks looking for a OVM v1, but kept just barely missing out.
> 
> I was initially a bit hesitant about the hesalite, and I'm hoping to get some opinions on the subject from some people more knowledgeable than myself. I wouldn't say that I intend this watch to be a beater, but I also by no means intend for it to be a watch that is babied. I will likely wear it on a fairly regular basis, and my hopes are that it will be one that wears its battle scars with pride, as a milsub homage should IMO. That being said, I don't know how comfortable I would be with a crystal that is scratched all to hell. My thinking when ordering this watch was that I should jump on it before I missed the opportunity. I think in the end I will appreciate the vintage aspect of the crystal, and I believe I can learn to polish it without a problem if there are ever any issues. Is my way of thinking on this matter flawed? Do you guys think an OVM v1 would have suited my purposes better?
> 
> Either way, I figure I can still snag a v1 should one pop up at an opportune time, and then make my decision with both watches in hand. I'm sure I would not have a hard time parting with whichever one I decided not to keep. After all, it's the great enthusiasm from the owners of these watches that attracted me to the brand in the first place. I look forward to joining the club one way or another.


One thing about an acrylic crystal is that it can be very easily polished. I bought a Rolex GMT back in 1981 and it had an acrylic crystal. When it got a bit scratched up, I use to take toothpaste and a touch of water and just massage the crystal with my fingers and it took most of the scratches out and it looked great! It's hard to do, but scratch a sapphire crystal and it's scratched for good


----------



## TREVI007

#73 here!


----------



## spacemanvt

I have a question.. Should I send this to my USA or Germany address. I'm frequently traveling back and forth. But I'd prefer to not pay any customs fees...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Then USA, eu shipping will be hit with customs + VAT


----------



## T3C

Hi All

I am new here. This is my first post.

I love Steinhart and this will be my 5th one


----------



## knezz

Bravo , welcome on WUS


----------



## Jose_halogen

fack... just bought the limited maxi dial and already have the mk.1.... someone talk me out of jumping


----------



## Dec1968

Jose_halogen said:


> fack... just bought the limited maxi dial and already have the mk.1.... someone talk me out of jumping


Can't talk you out of jumping......but I'll let these guys do it for me......


----------



## Jose_halogen

Dec1968 said:


> Can't talk you out of jumping......but I'll let these guys do it for me......


haha, i can't pass on this. I got it!


----------



## pinchycm

Jose_halogen said:


> haha, i can't pass on this. I got it!


^ LOL, you guys are out of control.


----------



## Riverbeaver

I hate each and every one of you on this thread! Had I not seen this then I'd be $1058 richer. I ordered two and got both serial numbers that I wanted. I counted this morning and it looked like there were 21 left out of the 200 Gnomon had.


----------



## watchlover7023

Riverbeaver said:


> I hate each and every one of you on this thread! Had I not seen this then I'd be $1058 richer. I ordered two and got both serial numbers that I wanted. I counted this morning and it looked like there were 21 left out of the 200 Gnomon had.


And I ordered 1 more to make it 5 pieces! Tell me about being obsessed. I don't even think there is any left of the first 200 pieces. It is Sunday and the list probably isn't updated. 
Can't wait to get my hands on the OVM Maxi! I sent Gnomon an email yesterday and apparently this is the last of the Ocean 1 MAXI. I was hoping for more hesalite models.

I am thinking along the line of an Ocean 1 with the crownguards and on a hesalite with a explorer dial. What do you think?


----------



## Milo Ren

It is the same guy. Probably the same guy who had on listed for $799.99 for a few months already.


----------



## Milo Ren

I'm new here, Hello everyone. ;-) Just ordered my OVM Maxi. Don't care what serial number I get as long as I get one. Now I got to sell my OVM 2.0 that I just got a few weeks ago. WTF o| LOL Hopefully someone will buy it because I need the cash to pay this off :-(


----------



## nurpur

Milo Ren said:


> I'm new here, Hello everyone. ;-) Just ordered my OVM Maxi. Don't care what serial number I get as long as I get one. Now I got to sell my OVM 2.0 that I just got a few weeks ago. WTF o| LOL Hopefully someone will buy it because I need the cash to pay this off :-(


Know the feeling, sore head as well! Exact same situation here received my OVM2 three weeks ago. But the new OVM Maxi is soo nice and had to order it. One concern is if Steinhart decide to do the exact same thing themselves, as OVM3, with minor mods and then sell it cheaper. Will it adversely affect the investment in this version, as it is an outside mod, or will it still hold its value?


----------



## Dec1968

nurpur said:


> Know the feeling, sore head as well! Exact same situation here received my OVM2 three weeks ago. But the new OVM Maxi is soo nice and had to order it. One concern is if Steinhart decide to do the exact same thing themselves, as OVM3, with minor mods and then sell it cheaper. Will it adversely affect the investment in this version, as it is an outside mod, or will it still hold its value?


Limited Edition will hold its value


----------



## WiZARD7

Dec1968 said:


> Limited Edition will hold its value


If they won't issue the next 600 pcs in a few months.
There was 150 of the Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi in December, now 300 of this.
Let's be honest, they are very similar. So now there is 450 pcs of these watches, instead the original limited 150 pcs...


----------



## nurpur

WiZARD7 said:


> If they won't issue the next 600 pcs in a few months.
> There was 150 of the Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi in December, now 300 of this.
> Let's be honest, they are very similar. So now there is 450 pcs of these watches, instead the original limited 150 pcs...


No, that is not correct. These two Maxis are based on two different models from Steinhart. This release is in no way the sames as the Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi it is the OVM base model


----------



## knezz

I agree. Both limited editios are different since one have mercedes hands and date and other have no date and sword hands ovm limited is different from ovm mk2 which have a gray dial and not so domed Sapphire crystal, 300wr . they all look similar but they are different watches for sure


----------



## Portland

knezz said:


> I agree. ovm mk2, have a gray dial and Sapphire flatter crystal, 300wr . they are similar but not the same .


I believe nurpur was comparing the Ocean One Vintage Maxi (Mercedes hands/date window) with the Ocean Vintage Military Maxi (sword hands/no date).

Both have black dials and the domed hesalite, but they are very different watches.


----------



## nurpur

Portland said:


> I believe nurpur was comparing the Ocean One Vintage Maxi (Mercedes hands/date window) with the Ocean Vintage Military Maxi (sword hands/no date).
> 
> Both have black dials and the domed hesalite, but they are very different watches.


Thank you for clarifying Portland, that is was what I was trying to highlight.


----------



## MacTruck

I bought 2, 1 to keep and one to sell, then I went to bed and when I woke up cancelled one. Reason? I don't want to be a scalper. Plus what is the most they will ever be worth? $600? $800? Not worth my time to make a few hundred bucks. Real people don't know what a Steinhart is. It's only worth something to watch enthusiasts which are few. Rolex, Omega, everyone knows who they are so Steinhart will never get mass market appeal like them. When I am out with a steinhart on I get accused of wearing a Rolex fake as apposed to when I wear my Seiko I get "hey nice watch". Only I know that Steinhart is the best watch out there for the price and it blows my Seiko out of the water.

These limited editions should be bought and worn, not collected and coveted for all time. Let's face it they are copies of other watches, unbelievably stunning copies but copies none the less.


----------



## Dec1968

nurpur said:


> Thank you for clarifying Portland, that is was what I was trying to highlight.


But you said there were 450 of this watch....which is not correct. There are 150 of one Limited Edition model and 300 of another.


----------



## Portland

Dec1968 said:


> But you said there were 450 of this watch....which is not correct. There are 150 of one Limited Edition model and 300 of another.


I believe that was WiZARD7, not nurpur.


----------



## knezz

MacTruck said:


> I bought 2, 1 to keep and one to sell, then I went to bed and when I woke up cancelled one. Reason? I don't want to be a scalper. Plus what is the most they will ever be worth? $600? $800? Not worth my time to make a few hundred bucks. Real people don't know what a Steinhart is. It's only worth something to watch enthusiasts which are few. Rolex, Omega, everyone knows who they are so Steinhart will never get mass market appeal like them. When I am out with a steinhart on I get accused of wearing a Rolex fake as apposed to when I wear my Seiko I get "hey nice watch". Only I know that Steinhart is the best watch out there for the price and it blows my Seiko out of the water.
> 
> These limited editions should be bought and worn, not collected and coveted for all time. Let's face it they are copies of other watches, unbelievably stunning copies but copies none the less.


Exactly why i love my ovm mk2 , even it is not a unique design but a dial color different enough not to make people think it is Rolex. This LE is nice period.


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> I believe that was WiZARD7, not nurpur.


You are correct. Stoplight WUS-ing is harder than it looks! My apologies.


----------



## knezz

Double post , delete


----------



## COUPET

If only it had curved lugs.....

Love my V2, would love a black dial, but the straight lugs don't go very well on my relatively small wrists. Does not stop it from being a stunning looking watch though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

COUPET said:


> If only it had curved lugs.....
> 
> Love my V2, would love a black dial, but the straight lugs don't go very well on my relatively small wrists. Does not stop it from being a stunning looking watch though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curved lugs are the most common complaint I see. I have a flat 7" wrist and it is as big as I would go. Can't shorten the lugs either due to the large caseback and case design, so it is what it is.


----------



## pinchycm

Yea, it's a drag. I wish it was smaller too but it is what it is. 

For the record though, with the larger lume plots and the dome crystal, it does wear smaller. I even took pictures side by side to make sure I wasn't going crazy.


----------



## n1k0

Yeah, 40mm and it would have been a total blast...


----------



## Back4Seconds

Hey everyone, figured I'd chime in here as I've got some info that may be of use to many of you who have ordered this piece. I recently purchased the OV1 Maxi which I subsequently scratched while at work (bartending.) Here's a shot of the ding.










Surprisingly though, after a little application of polywatch and some rubbing the mark was almost gone when it suddenly spread to the length of the face. Shot below









It was my understanding that acrylic was preferred for it's resistance toward cracking, and easy-to-repair nature. I found the opposite to be the case in that it scratched quickly and splintered from there.

That being said, I reached out to Gnomon for a replacement who explained that as it's a limited edition, they have no replacement crystals in stock. Big bummer. A sapphire replacement can be purchased for $80USD (before shipping) though, they informed me.

Unsatisfied with this response I used the email provided to me by JSal from these forums, [email protected]

They informed me that they would be happy to replace the crystal at no charge, if I would simply pay the shipping on the watch to their factory. I've heard horror stories of long wait times, so I requested instead that they ship the crystal to me directly and reimburse me the cost of local replacement. They agreed. The crystal will arrive on Wednesday of this week and was sent on Friday of last.

Just a few good tidbits of info for those of you who may find themselves in similar situations in the future. I should note though, that the availability of hesalite domes may have been because of this OVM Maxi release as I had spoken with them regarding the replacement just prior to the news of this release.

Your mileage may vary, but the hesalite (when in good condition) is indeed beautiful and the dome is really something to see.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rocket Jockey

I can understand how some people, owners of the past Maxi LE, might not be happy to see this release. The Original Maxi LE has enjoyed increased collectibility no doubt due to the small 150 piece run. Although similar, this latest release is a different watch. I see some people buying on speculation, hoping to realize the same appreciation in value as the original Maxi LE, time will tell if that proves to be true. 

So what's my point.....I don't think this newest release will affect the original LE prices or collectibility much. IMHO, the people paying the higher prices are collectors and they know what they want, and what they are buying. Just like the OVM1 there will always be a market for those watches. I love Steinharts and this Maxi LE is a relative bargain....plain and simple!! I have #91 headed my way. 

Where them in good health!!!


----------



## MacTruck

And so it begins....

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military Maxi RARE 300pcs Limited Edition Watch | eBay


----------



## knezz

MacTruck said:


> And so it begins....
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military Maxi RARE 300pcs Limited Edition Watch | eBay


If he can send tomorrow , there are people who would pay that


----------



## Siskiyoublues

I pre-ordered one of these a couple days ago but I am having second thoughts due to the soft(er) crystal. I wouldn't ever own a dive watch I had to coddle and my only office has a river running through it and trees all around and scratches are a matter of when not if. Maybe this is the wrong watch for me? It would be the most expensive watch I own and if the crystal is a liability then maybe I should cancel and save myself future disappointment?
Not sure.


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> And so it begins....
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military Maxi RARE 300pcs Limited Edition Watch | eBay


This is the same guy who has the other LE version listed for $1500/$2000, isn't it?


----------



## Dec1968

Siskiyoublues said:


> I pre-ordered one of these a couple days ago but I am having second thoughts due to the soft(er) crystal. I wouldn't ever own a dive watch I had to coddle and my only office has a river running through it and trees all around and scratches are a matter of when not if. Maybe this is the wrong watch for me? It would be the most expensive watch I own and if the crystal is a liability then maybe I should cancel and save myself future disappointment?
> Not sure.


Or get the sapphire (domed) from Gnomon for $80 and be done with it. Solves that problem - just keep the hesalite for resale.


----------



## Portland

Siskiyoublues said:


> I pre-ordered one of these a couple days ago but I am having second thoughts due to the soft(er) crystal. I wouldn't ever own a dive watch I had to coddle and my only office has a river running through it and trees all around and scratches are a matter of when not if. Maybe this is the wrong watch for me? It would be the most expensive watch I own and if the crystal is a liability then maybe I should cancel and save myself future disappointment?
> Not sure.


The way I see it is that you have nothing to lose. You will most likely recoup every penny (and probably more) if you buy it and decide you don't like it. But who knows, it may arrive and you may LOVE it. It would suck to find out months down the road that this watch is something you would have wanted and then have to pay substantial amount over retail to squire, and most likely second hand (not new condition).

Just something to consider..


----------



## Portland

MacTruck said:


> And so it begins....
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military Maxi RARE 300pcs Limited Edition Watch | eBay


Unless this guy works for (and has permission from) Gnomon to use the stock photos, Gnomon has rights to those pictures. They can (and should IMO) ask him to remove those pics from his add and eBay will make him remove them. I'm all about supply/demand and the pricing that goes along with it but this is absurd especially since these are still available for preorder.

Not only that, but he copied the description word for word. Lame. I hope nobody bites.


----------



## Evad3

Makes me question if it's someone working for Gnomon or has contacts because Item location is Singapore. Wonder if this guy has one to hand and ready to ship!


----------



## knezz

That is exactly what cross my mind. That is why i say, someone can actually pay 1000usd to get it now.


----------



## Portland

Evad3 said:


> Makes me question if it's someone working for Gnomon or has contacts because Item location is Singapore. Wonder if this guy has one to hand and ready to ship!


What makes me think that this is not the case is the "estimated ship date". The eBay add has it listed as May 5 - May 23 which is after the date Gnomon estimated they will start shipping watches (April 29th).


----------



## sefrcoko

Portland said:


> What makes me think that this is not the case is the "estimated ship date". The eBay add has it listed as May 5 - May 23 which is after the date Gnomon estimated they will start shipping watches (April 29th).


^^ this.

A twisted part of me wants someone to bite on this ebay sale and then have gnomon unexpectedly delay shipment of the LEs... leaving the seller without a product to ship. Of course that would mean my #81 gets delayed too...which would be wholly unacceptable lol


----------



## Evad3

Ah of course, missed the estimated shipping date, that makes sense. Hopefully anyone who sees that listing does a simple google search and saves themselves $600 aha


----------



## Rocket Jockey

I didn't think you could sell what you don't possess on eBay. Isn't that fraud?? You can't stop people from selling to make a profit, no matter how ridiculous it might seem to the reasonable man. Caveat emptor.


----------



## sefrcoko

Rocket Jockey said:


> I didn't think you could sell what you don't possess on eBay. Isn't that fraud?? You can't stop people from selling to make a profit, no matter how ridiculous it might seem to the reasonable man. Caveat emptor.


Agreed...if that's the case perhaps it should be reported to ebay...


----------



## taike

sefrcoko said:


> Agreed...if that's the case perhaps it should be reported to ebay...


Presale ok in 30 days if identified as such, which the scalper did not do
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/pre-sale.html


----------



## Rocket Jockey

taike said:


> Presale ok in 30 days if identified as such, which the scalper did not do
> Presale listings policy


I had no idea. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trianglebrick

I offered him 350.00 just to be an a_ _, only took about 2 minutes for him to decline my offer after it said he would respond in 24-48 hrs, so he must be watching his auction pretty close. Just dont like cheaters as I know he doesnt have the watch he is auctioning.


----------



## Riverbeaver

watchlover7023 said:


> And I ordered 1 more to make it 5 pieces! Tell me about being obsessed. I don't even think there is any left of the first 200 pieces. It is Sunday and the list probably isn't updated.
> Can't wait to get my hands on the OVM Maxi! I sent Gnomon an email yesterday and apparently this is the last of the Ocean 1 MAXI. I was hoping for more hesalite models.
> 
> I am thinking along the line of an Ocean 1 with the crownguards and on a hesalite with a explorer dial. What do you think?[/QUOTE
> 
> Idk about the question. I'm still trying to wrap my head around you buying 5. That's wild and crazy! Lol. You're probably the way cool grandpa who buys the grandkids the best gifts, or "coming soon to an EBay near you" or your just wild and crazy. It's all good though.


----------



## MacTruck

Grrrrr, I bought another one again for a spare. Going broke here.


----------



## mykii

Well I have to say I am DISGUSTED by you all, by posting 15 pages of pure enabling!

The OVM was never on my radar, I've never bought a Steinhart, and I just put in an order. 

Damn you all!


----------



## MacTruck

I wish they would just sell out already so I don't buy anymore.


----------



## mykii

MacTruck said:


> I wish they would just sell out already so I don't buy anymore.


With how they're selling, it won't be long. I was surprised to see this time yesterday that there were still 40~ 150+ serials left, then suddenly the 200-300 serials opened and roughly half of those are gone already now.


----------



## m6rk

MacTruck said:


> Grrrrr, I bought another one again for a spare. Going broke here.


I feel your pain...ditto.


----------



## eXis10z

At this rate I wonder if there will be a gilt version..


----------



## mykii

eXis10z said:


> At this rate I wonder if there will be a gilt version..


No more ideas... I'll be filing for bankruptcy at this rate


----------



## MacTruck

Screw it. Kids can go to community college. Bring it Steinhart!


----------



## Mpcdude

Should I sell this watch for profit and use the profit to buy an OVM mk1 instead?


----------



## Dec1968

Mpcdude said:


> Should I sell this watch for profit and use the profit to buy an OVM mk1 instead?


I suspect that will not be an uncommon thing....I think you should keep this and order an $80 domed sapphire from Gnomon instead. Keep the rare version.


----------



## pinchycm

Oh my that looks fantastic (not my photo, pulled from Gnomon's site). Curious who makes these straps for Steinhart/Gnomon?


----------



## MacTruck

That's the pic that justifies my debt for sure. Beautiful!


----------



## pinchycm

Yeah, it is truly fantastic. I think it's hilarious how so many people bought more than one.

Anyone know where they source these straps? I really like how the strap ends are thick and fill the gap between case and the spring bars.


----------



## MacTruck

pinchycm said:


> Yeah, it is truly fantastic. I think it's hilarious how so many people bought more than one.
> 
> Anyone know where they source these straps? I really like how the strap ends are thick and fill the gap between case and the spring bars.


Yep. One to wear, one to covet, two to sell to pay for the other two. LOLZ.


----------



## pinchycm

Now you guys are just getting greedy.


----------



## 3mm

MacTruck said:


> Yep. One to wear, one to covet, two to sell to pay for the other two. LOLZ.


I got just the one to wear. #79

So should I buy 3 more?


----------



## spacemanvt

I really don't think the resale value will be worth buying multiples. Unless Steinhart never makes another black dialed OVM... then I will regret not buying two


----------



## watchlover7023

This pictures sums it up. Beautiful beautiful beautiful! And is this a sneak peek of the actual strap we are getting?


----------



## pinchycm

^ Yeah. It should be the exact strap. I really want to know who makes that strap. If that was available in a vintage black, I'd be all over it as well.


----------



## MacTruck

spacemanvt said:


> I really don't think the resale value will be worth buying multiples. Unless Steinhart never makes another black dialed OVM... then I will regret not buying two


I really don't think they are going to. Could you see the outcry from all the current owners and the LE buyers?


----------



## spacemanvt

MacTruck said:


> I really don't think they are going to. Could you see the outcry from all the current owners and the LE buyers?


You could have said the before they did the first limited edition... Now? Who knows

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck

spacemanvt said:


> You could have said the before they did the first limited edition... Now? Who knows
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Well I guess they could do another one but this time with drilled lugs. That would make it different I guess. But yeah, I think the market is ripe for a V3 with black dial and the current new writing on the dial. I'd be in for 4. HA!


----------



## pinchycm

Agh, make it stop.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Is the draw that it is a limited edition? Or is it just that it's limited w/ hesalite? Doesn't look much different than the original, of course borrowing the detailed difference discussed, which I know matter. Just making sure I'm not missing something as it seems to be very similar considering the excitement.


----------



## Dec1968

airborne_bluezman said:


> Is the draw that it is a limited edition? Or is it just that it's limited w/ hesalite? Doesn't look much different than the original, of course borrowing the detailed difference discussed, which I know matter. Just making sure I'm not missing something as it seems to be very similar considering the excitement.


Going back to a black dial has been a popular ask. The hesalite is hit or miss for some folks, but a limited run and the black dial will make this uber popular.


----------



## pinchycm

^ Yes to all the above. 

I think this is more true in spirit as an homage versus the original offering with some elevated touches. The black (matte black as opposed to the deep black) with the peachy (as opposed to the yellow) maxi-maxi lume plots, the watch-accurate WR rating, the engraved case back, and the double-dome are very nice.


----------



## MacTruck

It's pretty darn close. Even the time is almost spot on.


----------



## knezz

Looks the same ! I would just reduce font for ocean one and increase font for Steinhart.


----------



## sriracha

Pulled the trigger on my first Steinhart! Always loved the Rollie Military and this one really gets it. Was waiting for the NTH subs but the protos are way off from the renders. 
Can't wait to get this one on my wrist


----------



## Rocket Jockey

Gnomon claims over 270 pieces sold so I am guessing it will sell out today. So tempting to pick-up a second but with Steinhart reintroducing the Ocean 2 Premium.....I have to save the fun tickets.....unless I want to be cuddling with my dog instead of my wife for the next few months!! Then again......would that be sooo bad??


----------



## Jose_halogen

Youre In the wrong thread if you don't think we won't tell you to drink the kool-aid. put a little of your wife's perfume on that pupper and snuggle with it for the next few months, and you'll be good to go


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## pinchycm

Um... this escalated quickly.


----------



## jmercado1979

Mpcdude said:


> Best looking Steinhart I've seen.


It's really nice ! I ordered mine couple days ago!


----------



## Rocket Jockey

Jose_halogen said:


> Youre In the wrong thread if you don't think we won't tell you to drink the kool-aid. put a little of your wife's perfume on that pupper and snuggle with it for the next few months, and you'll be good to go


HA! Kool-Aid was drank on day one and #91 is headed my way.....was just considering adding one more. Hmmmmm....perfumed dog....another Maxi LE.....


----------



## m6rk

Rocket Jockey said:


> HA! Kool-Aid was drank on day one and #91 is headed my way.....was just considering adding one more. Hmmmmm....perfumed dog....another Maxi LE.....


Well I considered and did...#135 and #145. I figured one with the bracelet for southern summers and one with a strap for cooler days. God, I'm just as bad as you'all.


----------



## Jose_halogen

Haha yes. If I hadn't just bought the other maxi I would consider the double club!


----------



## MacTruck

Looks like Gnomon ran out of interested parties on this LE. So surprised this didn't sell out on the first day.


----------



## pinchycm

MacTruck said:


> Looks like Gnomon ran out of interested parties on this LE. So surprised this didn't sell out on the first day.


How do you mean? They sold over 250 in 48 hours, and as of this morning, I think I heard they only maybe 30 pieces left. What's tagged online isn't indicative of what's actually been sold, but what's been reserved. I'd be shocked if they don't run out of stock in the next day or two.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Stupid question...On the chart at the bottom of the gnomon page where it lists the available serial numbers, what do the dark black numbers (there's 5 of them) signify compared to the rest of them in a lighter grey?...Just curious


----------



## MacTruck

Knives and Lint said:


> Stupid question...On the chart at the bottom of the gnomon page where it lists the available serial numbers, what do the dark black numbers (there's 5 of them) signify compared to the rest of them in a lighter grey?...Just curious


From the looks of it I think it's numbers that people bought but then cancelled. I've seen 2 of those go back to black.


----------



## kingcarlos

anyone know how do we choose the serial number after ordering?


----------



## taike

kingcarlos said:


> anyone know how do we choose the serial number after ordering?


Reply to your order confirmation email and request number choices.


----------



## T3C

Dec1968 said:


> Going back to a black dial has been a popular ask. The hesalite is hit or miss for some folks, but a limited run and the black dial will make this uber popular.


I am no expert at mil-subs but I just saw a picture of 2 real mccoys side-by-side. One has a black dial like ver1 and the other a gray dial like ver2. I suspect there are quite a few who rejected the ver2 dial based on authenticity rather than aesthetic. Wonder what the crowd would be like when Steinhart stop producing the ver2 gray dial and the masses realise that it was actually a much rarer version on the watch that it was based on. Maybe Steinhart would then do another LE based ver2 dial?


----------



## n1k0

T3C said:


> I suspect there are quite a few who rejected the ver2 dial based on authenticity rather than aesthetic.


Speaking for myself but that light grey dial never worked for me, so purely aesthetical consideration in my case.

I'm happy if people enjoy them though as it's mostly matter of taste anyway


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> Oh my that looks fantastic (not my photo, pulled from Gnomon's site). Curious who makes these straps for Steinhart/Gnomon?





pinchycm said:


> Anyone know where they source these straps? .I really like how the strap ends are thick and fill the gap between case and the spring bars.


Rios 1931 is the company that makes 95% of the straps on Steinhart Watches.

Rios 1931 Straps

The other is MEVA but they make high end custom straps that Steinhart uses on some limited editions.

MEVA - Handgemachte Uhrenarmbänder


----------



## JSal

T3C said:


> I am no expert at mil-subs but I just saw a picture of 2 real mccoys side-by-side. One has a black dial like ver1 and the other a gray dial like ver2. I suspect there are quite a few who rejected the ver2 dial based on authenticity rather than aesthetic. Wonder what the crowd would be like when Steinhart stop producing the ver2 gray dial and the masses realise that it was actually a much rarer version on the watch that it was based on. Maybe Steinhart would then do another LE based ver2 dial?


The grey dial was not a version...

It was in actuality a dial that started out as black and faded to grey over time with use and exposure to UV light.


----------



## T3C

JSal said:


> The grey dial was not a version...
> 
> It was in actuality a dial that started out as black and faded to grey over time with use and exposure to UV light.


ahhh...that explains it. ver2 does polarise opinions quite a bit.


----------



## 3rail

OK...I am a little late coming to this party.

But, I am in.

AT just hooked me up before he left for the evening!

I am excited about this one.

Donald


----------



## pinchycm

JSal said:


> Rios 1931 is the company that makes 95% of the straps on Steinhart Watches.
> 
> Rios 1931 Straps
> 
> The other is MEVA but they make high end custom straps that Steinhart uses on some limited editions.
> 
> MEVA - Handgemachte Uhrenarmbänder


Ah, many thanks sir!


----------



## Dec1968

T3C said:


> I am no expert at mil-subs but I just saw a picture of 2 real mccoys side-by-side. One has a black dial like ver1 and the other a gray dial like ver2. I suspect there are quite a few who rejected the ver2 dial based on authenticity rather than aesthetic. Wonder what the crowd would be like when Steinhart stop producing the ver2 gray dial and the masses realise that it was actually a much rarer version on the watch that it was based on. Maybe Steinhart would then do another LE based ver2 dial?


I think the gray dial is far more accurate to the MilSub in every regard, save for the lightness of the dial. Owning one (a v2, not a 5517) I can say that it is too light in some lighting conditions. If they split the difference between the v1 and v2 in color shading it would literally be flawless. The black was WAY too dark and the gray CAN BE too light.

Had both. Much prefer the v2.


----------



## Dec1968

n1k0 said:


> Speaking for myself but that light grey dial never worked for me, so purely aesthetical consideration in my case.
> 
> I'm happy if people enjoy them though as it's mostly matter of taste anyway


What I prefer with the v2 is the more accurate print on the dial (save for the font at 6 o'clock). It's more representative of the Rollie is mimics/pats homage to. The gray is too light in certain lighting conditions, though. But I prefer the v2 over the v1.

And that's what's great. As you said, a matter of taste


----------



## Knives and Lint

MacTruck said:


> From the looks of it I think it's numbers that people bought but then cancelled. I've seen 2 of those go back to black.


Ah,That makes sense....Not that I've been obsessively checking the webpage or anything ;-)


----------



## n1k0

Dec1968 said:


> What I prefer with the v2 is the more accurate print on the dial (save for the font at 6 o'clock). It's more representative of the Rollie is mimics/pats homage to. The gray is too light in certain lighting conditions, though. But I prefer the v2 over the v1.
> 
> And that's what's great. As you said, a matter of taste


What turns me off with v2 is pics like this one:










Or this:










(pics courtesy of the Internet)

This indeed seems to be highly related to the lightning conditions, most often these look good indoor, but here... Anyway, to each is own and my incoming MAXI won't have this "issue" anyway


----------



## mambo_k

I have the OVM V1 and am getting this LE version purely because I never had a hesalite crystal before. Hopefully Gnomon will call me before 29th so that I can go to the store to pick it up. Cant wait!!


----------



## MacTruck

So why did Steinhart change the dial from black to light gray anyways? I wonder if the color was a mistake but they already ordered so many they have to sell out first before they fix it.


----------



## taike

As the fellow explained above, the grey is meant to mimic an aged dial. It is not a mistake. The new NTH vintage milsub model is doing the same: grey dial and old radium lume.


----------



## yankeexpress

Congrats to all the new owners of the LE! Have two different v.1 with sapphire and thought long and hard about getting a Maxi before restraining myself.










As I am too chicken to go the Acylic crystal route due to an aversion to crystal scratches, Sapphire is a requirement for me. Instead of the Hesalite, I went for these Domed Sapphires as vintage alternatives to the Maxi LEs.










Sixty-Five above and Skindiver below


----------



## MacTruck

taike said:


> As the fellow explained above, the grey is meant to mimic an aged dial. It is not a mistake. The new NTH vintage milsub model is doing the same: grey dial and old radium lume.


Understand they are going for the aged look but I have not seen a rolex ever age that color. Not that its ugly or anything, actually looks great on a tan nato, just doesn't look like an aged black.


----------



## TREVI007

Hi, here are a couple aged Rolex dials


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> So why did Steinhart change the dial from black to light gray anyways? I wonder if the color was a mistake but they already ordered so many they have to sell out first before they fix it.


You really have to stop with all these wild summations that you come up with in so many threads. There are many here that are new and they read this stuff and that's how false rumors and information is spread.

I'm glad to see a few others have corrected you already.

If you're not sure of something just ask, but please don't come up with your own conclusions.

If Steinhart ordered a batch of dials and they arrived in the incorrect color, they would *NEVER* use them, and we would certainly never know about the situation.


----------



## knezz

n1k0 said:


> What turns me off with v2 is pics like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pics courtesy of the Internet)
> 
> This indeed seems to be highly related to the lightning conditions, most often these look good indoor, but here... Anyway, to each is own and my incoming MAXI won't have this "issue" anyway


I have never ever seen my watch this light gray
Most of the times is like this in my photo, btw. Is there a possibility that they changed shade of gray since many people whine about it ?


----------



## JSal

knezz said:


> I have never ever seen my watch this light gray
> Most of the times is like this in my photo, btw. Is there a possibility that they changed shade of gray since many people whine about it ?


To my knowledge the dial is the same shade of grey it has always been.

The dials do tend to change color depending on different types of lighting conditions, and whether it is being viewed indoors or outdoors. It is also affected by the camera lens and also the flash.

There are times and conditions where the dial can look almost black and others where it looks a pale grey.


----------



## TREVI007

JSal said:


> To my knowledge the dial is the same shade of grey it has always been.
> 
> The dials do tend to change color depending on different types of lighting conditions, and whether it is being viewed indoors or outdoors. It is also affected by the camera lens and also the flash.
> 
> There are times and conditions where the dial can look almost black and others where it looks a pale grey.


That's correct Sir...
In my humble opinion,that's the beauty of this watch.


----------



## jmercado1979

Probably the watch with the grey dial will cost more than this one in few years!


----------



## TREVI007

jmercado1979 said:


> Probably the watch with the grey dial will cost more than this one in few years!


Only time will tell my friend..


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> I have never ever seen my watch this light gray
> Most of the times is like this in my photo, btw. Is there a possibility that they changed shade of gray since many people whine about it ?


I have with mine, but it takes a very specific angle in a very specific light.


----------



## sefrcoko

jmercado1979 said:


> Probably the watch with the grey dial will cost more than this one in few years!


One way or another it's all about demand


----------



## Richqqqq

kingcarlos said:


> anyone know how do we choose the serial number after ordering?


Send them an email requesting your serial number.


----------



## bluedevil704

Hey all, I'm new to the forum (not new to watches)! Previous owner of OVM1 and OVM2. Excited for the maxi dial, #42.


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> You really have to stop with all these wild summations that you come up with in so many threads. There are many here that are new and they read this stuff and that's how false rumors and information is spread.
> 
> I'm glad to see a few others have corrected you already.
> 
> If you're not sure of something just ask, but please don't come up with your own conclusions.
> 
> If Steinhart ordered a batch of dials and they arrived in the incorrect color, they would *NEVER* use them, and we would certainly never know about the situation.


Do you own this forum? You really have to stop with telling people they can't share their thoughts. See what I did there?

He wasn't trying to present a fact, it was a question, followed by a thought. Was it a wild summation? Maybe. But I don't see how it was wrong of him to ask.


----------



## Vindic8

I have two curious thoughts.

1. If they are able to make a domed SAPPHIRE crystal for the Ocean One Vintage Dual Time I wonder why they didn't for the OVM Maxi. The O1-VDT has WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM.

2. They are both 42mm, would it fit? A transplant might make it the perfect watch.










(Not My Picture: Borrowed from the Internet)


----------



## Richqqqq

I was one of the lucky ones who got one of the last year's 150 Maxi. I also had the dual time. The acrylic crystal has significantly more height and gives the watch a totally different feel.... warmth, that "wet" look and the enhanced lateral distortion. Which is what I think they were going for.
Can't wait to see the new one. No date, sword hands. Awesome!


----------



## pinchycm

Actually, the OVM and OV1R actually have domed crystals as well - I think those would fit. I'm not sure the one from the O1-VDT would though, as the case and bezel are different.



Vindic8 said:


> I have two curious thoughts.
> 
> 1. If they are able to make a domed SAPPHIRE crystal for the Ocean One Vintage Dual Time I wonder why they didn't for the OVM Maxi. The O1-VDT has WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM.
> 
> 2. They are both 42mm, would it fit? A transplant might make it the perfect watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not My Picture: Borrowed from the Internet)


----------



## Portland

Richqqqq said:


> the acrylic crystal has significantly more height and gives the watch a totally different feel.... warmth, that "wet" look and the enhanced lateral distortion. Which is what I think they were going for.


Basically, ^ that!


----------



## Vindic8

pinchycm said:


> Actually, the OVM and OV1R actually have domed crystals as well - I think those would fit. I'm not sure the one from the O1-VDT would though, as the case and bezel are different.


True, but the current OVM v1/2 has a beveled dome, not a smooth sweeping dome. I'm just suggesting the the O1-VDT proves that a smooth/curved sapphire dome is possible at a reasonable price point.

The part about it transplanting is likely just wishful thinking. However not ruled out yet.


----------



## Vindic8

Richqqqq said:


> I was one of the lucky ones who got one of the last year's 150 Maxi. I also had the dual time. The acrylic crystal has significantly more height and gives the watch a totally different feel.... warmth, that "wet" look and the enhanced lateral distortion. Which is what I think they were going for.
> Can't wait to see the new one. No date, sword hands. Awesome!


I can respect that, however, I have seen in this thread some concern over the scratch resistance of acrylic. For some this may be the difference between a safe queen and a daily wearer.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing this baby. #169 is coming my way. I am just curious about options.


----------



## jblaine

pinchycm said:


> Actually, the OVM and OV1R actually have domed crystals as well - I think those would fit. I'm not sure the one from the O1-VDT would though, as the case and bezel are different.


I have the dual time and an ovm and can pretty much confirm the crystals are not interchangeable. Sorry for the terrible picture. I took it to show a friend the differences between the two watches and used a flash to really highlight the differences. Seems kind of appropriate here.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> Do you own this forum? You really have to stop with telling people they can't share their thoughts. See what I did there?
> 
> He was trying to present a fact, it was a question, followed by a thought. Was it a wild summation? Maybe. But I don't see how it was wrong of him to ask.


You can say what you want to me. I have thick skin and I'll just fire right back if I feel I'm right, or tip my cap and apologize if I believe I was wrong .

My point is... this is not the first time he has done this. In this thread even after it had been stated that the Rolex grey dial was not an option it was a result of use and exposure to UV light, he came to a conclusion that Steinhart might have received a bad lot of miscolored dials and that Steinhart may have used them instead of refusing them from the supplier.

If this was a one time thing, I'd say ok, correct him and move on But he continually does this. Most or all of the things he states are easily found with a quick search.

The main problem I have with this is that this is how false rumors get started. There is already enough misinformation going around that we don't need more added to it. It's confusing to many of the people new to Steinhart or the forum.

Even when the truth is been stated afterward. Some people (many new) read this the false statements and then perpetuate it by repeating these false rumors.

One of the other things he did was to start a thread and state he heard Steinhart was discontinuing the current OceanOne and creating a new model and that no one would be able to get parts for repair in the future. I mean come on... this kind of stuff needs to be stopped.

It can be damaging to Steinhart and their reputation. As it is they have to deal with the many trolls that start rumors and stir up the pot just to cause trouble, mislead others, and get back at Steinhart for something that went wrong for them.

Some people skim, browse and skip posts. They end up misinformed and it's damaging.

Other than this he seems to be very nice. I sent him a PM and explained myself. Hopefully he isn't offended and he learns from this and continues to be a Steinhart fan as I believe he is.

So I hope that he is more careful in the future and takes the time to research before posting to keep his facts straight.

We all make mistakes and WUS is a great place to learn and have fun. 
I recommended to him that he do some research and if he cannot find an answer to post in the form of a question and there will be many willing to assist him including myself if I have the answer he's looking for.

And since you asked if I own this forum.... ;-) j/k of course..


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> I can respect that, however, I have seen in this thread some concern over the scratch resistance of acrylic. For some this may be the difference between a safe queen and a daily wearer.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing this baby. #169 is coming my way. I am just curious about options.


This is my take on this watch and the Hesalite crystal....

If this is your only watch and you plan on using as a daily wearer then I would discourage you.

Depending on the kind of work you do and how conscious you are when wearing a watch, it will more than likely need to be polished at some time or another.

The Hesalite is very impact resistant and will not shatter. The military spec'd it out this way to prevent what would happen to a Sapphire Crystal. The Sapphire would shatter on a good impact and pieces would go into the movement and destroy or damage it.

The Hesalite may crack, and it will easily scratch, but it will not shatter.

If you have several watches and rotate a lot, this is a great watch to add into the collections. You can select and choose how and where you will use it, keeping it in great shape. If the crystal gets a little scratch you can easily polish it out with some Polywatch or gritty toothpaste.

I would also not use this watch for scuba diving. The rating is much too low and these crystals over time may cause a leak factor.

I have other watches I wear when I dive and I will keep this one looking nice so I can admire it while wearing it.


----------



## JSal

jblaine said:


> I have the dual time and an ovm and can pretty much confirm the crystals are not interchangeable. Sorry for the terrible picture. I took it to show a friend the differences between the two watches and used a flash to really highlight the differences. Seems kind of appropriate here.


I'm not 100% sure but just from looking at mine I would also have to agree with you that they are not interchangeable between watches. Sometimes these things are an illusion, so a quick email to Steinhart would get the definitive answer. But I wouldn't hold much hope.


----------



## T3C

Vindic8 said:


> I have two curious thoughts.
> 
> 1. If they are able to make a domed SAPPHIRE crystal for the Ocean One Vintage Dual Time I wonder why they didn't for the OVM Maxi. The O1-VDT has WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM.
> 
> 2. They are both 42mm, would it fit? A transplant might make it the perfect watch.
> 
> (Not My Picture: Borrowed from the Internet)


Beautiful watch!|> I was offered this when shopping for the OVM. Didnt think much about it then but I am beginning to change my mind.



jblaine said:


> I have the dual time and an ovm and can pretty much confirm the crystals are not interchangeable. Sorry for the terrible picture. I took it to show a friend the differences between the two watches and used a flash to really highlight the differences. Seems kind of appropriate here.


What about the O1V? It also has a domed sapphire crystal and WR 300m.


----------



## Mpcdude

Is hesalite crystal more/less scratch-resistant than mineral crystal? I.e Orient Mako etc..


----------



## knezz

T3C said:


> Beautiful watch!|> I was offered this when shopping for the OVM. Didnt think much about it then but I am beginning to change my mind.
> 
> What about the O1V? It also has a domed sapphire crystal and WR 300m.


O1v and O1V-DT are in same case which is not same as ovm and ovm maxi , even they are same size there are differences in bezel, lugs , crystals, crowns , crown guards etc.


----------



## taike

Mpcdude said:


> Is hesalite crystal more/less scratch-resistant than mineral crystal? I.e Orient Mako etc..


Hesalite is plastic and is less scratch-resistant than mineral which is glass.


----------



## knezz

Mineral should be 10x more scratch resistant while sapphire will be 200x .
On the other hand, acrylic crystal has one unique capability. It can be polished to remove tiny scratches. It can only be done few times.
Mineral can't be polished.
Acrylic is more shatter resistant than mineral and Sapphire.


----------



## spacemanvt

They just posted on FB... 10 left!

On another note.. how much trouble would it be switch to a sapphire crystal if the hesalite gets too scratched up?


----------



## Mpcdude

knezz said:


> Mineral should be 10x more scratch resistant while sapphire will be 200x .
> On the other hand, acrylic crystal has one unique capability. It can be polished to remove tiny scratches. It can only be done few times.
> Mineral can't be polished.
> Acrylic is more shatter resistant than mineral and Sapphire.


What do you mean by "can only be done few times"? Does this mean that after a certain amount of times buffing out the scratches, it cannot be done anymore? And the scratches will then be permanent unless you replace the crystal?


----------



## MadMrB

Mpcdude said:


> What do you mean by "can only be done few times"? Does this mean that after a certain amount of times buffing out the scratches, it cannot be done anymore? And the scratches will then be permanent unless you replace the crystal?


It surely depends on how deep the scratches were, and therefore how much buffing was required each time. Both mineral and sapphire crystals can also be polished to remove scratches, just not as easily as acrylic.


----------



## Dec1968

spacemanvt said:


> They just posted on FB... 10 left!
> 
> On another note.. how much trouble would it be switch to a sapphire crystal if the hesalite gets too scratched up?


Gnomon will sell a domed sapphire for $80


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> Gnomon will sell a domed sapphire for $80


Which is pricey since Steinhart (from what I hear) sells the whole case with crystal already in place for the same amount.


----------



## knezz

MacTruck said:


> Which is pricey since Steinhart (from what I hear) sells the whole case with crystal already in place for the same amount.


I didnt know they are selling parts,as far as i know they don't. You can send a watch for repair / replacement.


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> You can say what you want to me. I have thick skin and I'll just fire right back if I feel I'm right, or tip my cap and apologize if I believe I was wrong .
> 
> My point is... this is not the first time he has done this. In this thread even after it had been stated that the Rolex grey dial was not an option it was a result of use and exposure to UV light, he came to a conclusion that Steinhart might have received a bad lot of miscolored dials and that Steinhart may have used them instead of refusing them from the supplier.
> 
> If this was a one time thing, I'd say ok, correct him and move on But he continually does this. Most or all of the things he states are easily found with a quick search.
> 
> The main problem I have with this is that this is how false rumors get started. There is already enough misinformation going around that we don't need more added to it. It's confusing to many of the people new to Steinhart or the forum.
> 
> Even when the truth is been stated afterward. Some people (many new) read this the false statements and then perpetuate it by repeating these false rumors.
> 
> One of the other things he did was to start a thread and state he heard Steinhart was discontinuing the current OceanOne and creating a new model and that no one would be able to get parts for repair in the future. I mean come on... this kind of stuff needs to be stopped.
> 
> It can be damaging to Steinhart and their reputation. As it is they have to deal with the many trolls that start rumors and stir up the pot just to cause trouble, mislead others, and get back at Steinhart for something that went wrong for them.
> 
> Some people skim, browse and skip posts. They end up misinformed and it's damaging.
> 
> Other than this he seems to be very nice. I sent him a PM and explained myself. Hopefully he isn't offended and he learns from this and continues to be a Steinhart fan as I believe he is.
> 
> So I hope that he is more careful in the future and takes the time to research before posting to keep his facts straight.
> 
> We all make mistakes and WUS is a great place to learn and have fun.
> I recommended to him that he do some research and if he cannot find an answer to post in the form of a question and there will be many willing to assist him including myself if I have the answer he's looking for.
> 
> And since you asked if I own this forum.... ;-) j/k of course..
> 
> View attachment 7863154


I believe in a freedom of speech. He did not not present his thought as a fact, or reliable information; it was a question. So I don't think that anyone here would read that and think that it was a fact.

As far as you noticing a pattern in his posts that bother you - I understand that you have an issue with misinformation. The thread about discontinuing O1 line, if he genuinely heard this somewhere, why wouldn't he be able to start a thread and discuss it, and gather real information from someone like you? I mean, unless he does something like that every few weeks, I don't see a problem with that. I'll be honest and say that I haven't looked at all his posts, so I may be missing something, and if there is a clear pattern here, I would take back what I said regarding his posts. But I still did not like the tone of your message to him, especially because the guy was just asking a question. But we can agree to disagree on this. I just think that the king of threads could thread more carefully when dealing with his constituents.


----------



## MacTruck

Thanks 3mm. 

I thought Jsal was extremely rude and I was quite offended. He has jumped down my throat in almost every thread.. I have never spread misinformation as fact. The thread I started on the Ocean one line changing was mainly about the non removable bezel and the implications of that going forward years from now with maintenance and parts. I had read somewhere (and I really wish I could find where I read it at this point, jeez) that they were refreshing the ocean line and combined with some readers posting they could not get the hesalite crystal replaced got me thinking about years from now when I want to swap parts. 

In retrospect I wish I never started that thread or at least thought about how to write it better but I really don't think Jsal should be coming in as rude as he has been especially when most of my posts he is freaking out about are thoughts or questions. It's forum ..... like him that make it hard for new guys like me to come in and discuss things. I mean if every off question is going to garner that kind of response then people won't want to come here anymore.

And what I was saying about the dial color was that maybe they thought they liked it, ordered them and then were like hmm, not so great but lets use them and see what others think and if it sells well then great but if not we will change it in V3, kind of thing. The mistake being on the decision of the color, not that they received a bad batch and were selling them anyways. Although this could be said about the Soprod A10 (dives for cover).


----------



## sefrcoko

Any chance we can get back to the OVM Maxi discussion? Or am I in the wrong thread?


----------



## knezz

Well in some parts you might have a point. As for Color i will tell you , if that was unintentional batch that lead to an awesome product , let it be. Gray is ALIVE ! I think mk2 is success and loads of folks like it. If they listen a crowd they would dispatch ovm black dial and keep gray dial as alternative. There are many people who like gray and proly even more who prefer black. I would not mind to own both in future. Now back ot ovm maxi


----------



## Djk949

You all know about polywatch to buff out scratches on acrylic crystals? It does work well. Just takes elbow grease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

I have a Lew & Huey Phantom which has a superb highly domed acrylic crystal and am amazed at how resistant it is as well as how it's easy to erase small scratches using cape cod when it happens. I also really appreciate the light brownish tint it adds over the dial, and the "wet" reflections too. Quite unique. I'm pretty sure (well at least _I hope_) this hesalite will work the same on this maxi.

Side note, I've come to realize that the highly domed crystal on the Ocean One Vintage was actual sapphire, so that could be the perfect replacement for people totally unsure about hesalite.


----------



## MacTruck

I'm going to call Steinhart and see if I can buy an extra case for my OVM 2.0 and then put that movement in that. Easier than replacing the crystal.


----------



## Nayche

Geeeez. I only visited to Steinhart forum to get some strap inspiration for my OVM2. 15 minutes later I'm completing my PayPal transaction on a new Maxi! Looks like my OVM2 is up for sale then. I reckon I must have got one of the very last units. Any idea how quickly these will be sent out following the first batch?


----------



## n1k0

Toathus said:


> Geeeez. I only visited to Steinhart forum to get some strap inspiration for my OVM2. 15 minutes later I'm completing my PayPal transaction on a new Maxi! Looks like my OVM2 is up for sale then. I reckon I must have got one of the very last units. Any idea how quickly these will be sent out following the first batch?


Cheers o/

They state that _The Ocean Vintage Military MAXI - Limited Edition will be delivered starting *29th April 2016* on a first in first out basis._

Can't wait!


----------



## knezz

Toathus said:


> Geeeez. I only visited to Steinhart forum to get some strap inspiration for my OVM2. 15 minutes later I'm completing my PayPal transaction on a new Maxi! Looks like my OVM2 is up for sale then. I reckon I must have got one of the very last units. Any idea how quickly these will be sent out following the first batch?


Since the two watches are different , if you're financial situation allow, i would consider to keep ovm as daily beater and use maxi for weekends.


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> I didnt know they are selling parts,as far as i know they don't. You can send a watch for repair / replacement.


That's what I thought as well. I've repeatedly asked them to sell me a full case so I can play with the lugs. They politely said no.


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> I'm going to call Steinhart and see if I can buy an extra case for my OVM 2.0 and then put that movement in that. Easier than replacing the crystal.


If they agree, PM me.....


----------



## knezz

Dec1968 said:


> If they agree, PM me.....


You know answer already , don't you ?


----------



## ryguy87

Dec1968 said:


> If they agree, PM me.....


Is the case for OVM same as Ocean One models?
If so, I read that someone was able to purchase Ocean One case (with the end links for about €80 somewhere in this forum.

Hope this helps..


----------



## knezz

It is same case , as i know officially Steinhart don't sell spare parts.


----------



## mambo_k

Lol. And more and more misleading information being spread around. 

More likely scenario is that Steinhart replaced a customer's OVM due to some issues and charging customer for it rather than Steinhart selling a casing + crystal to customer. Totally different thing. Or you might want to argue its the same ending. 

I wonder how many people will email Steinhart right now asking to buy a casing.

Cheers.


----------



## ryguy87

mambo_k said:


> Lol. And more and more misleading information being spread around.
> 
> More likely scenario is that Steinhart replaced a customer's OVM due to some issues and charging customer for it rather than Steinhart selling a casing + crystal to customer. Totally different thing. Or you might want to argue its the same ending.
> 
> I wonder how many people will email Steinhart right now asking to buy a casing.
> 
> Cheers.


I went ahead and found the thread.... Here it is, it actually was a different forum:

*
dietcokeman said:21st October 2013 14:43*
*Steinhart Bezel....not the insert.....MORE INFO*
Does anyone know where Steinhart get their bezels from ? Not the inserts but the bezels and the retaining springs. I have an OVR that requires a new bezel and retainer spring, but Steinhart say they are not available separately,.... I need to buy a case !.

I have ordered a new insert already, but it seems crazy that I need to purchase a case to get just the bezel and spring.

If anyone has any info on where I can get these items or who to talk too, I would appreciate some help.​Last edited by dietcokeman; 5th November 2013 at 15:26.​

So the scenario was that this person wanted to swap the OVR bezel and Steinhart does not sell spare bezel part and directed him to buying a new case (+ crystal) instead. (Later in the post this person purchased a case for €80 actually WITH the end links.)

I wasn't trying to spread some misleading info. I apologize if I did that. I will delete my post if needed  Just wanted to be helpful.

Based on how Steinhart responded, I feel like they would not be bothered if customers reached them asking for purchasing a casing... I could be wrong though. (Coming from a person who never owned a business)


----------



## MacTruck

And I saw a thread where a person needed a new hesalite crystal but they didn't have them so they put in a sapphire one (not gonna find it just to satisfy the thread police). So maybe that is the route to go as well. When your hesalite crystal goes teets up and is scratched to all blazes send it in for a sapphire.


----------



## MacTruck

knezz said:


> It is same case , as i know officially Steinhart don't sell spare parts.


Well then that's a problem. What do you do when you need a new part? Buy a new watch or do they just want you to send it to them for fixing?


----------



## yankeexpress

MacTruck said:


> ?....they just want you to send it to them for fixing?


Bingo!


----------



## topper78

Haven't been on WUS for a few days and just saw this.... order in..... Looked like only a few numbers left...


----------



## sefrcoko

topper78 said:


> Haven't been on WUS for a few days and just saw this.... order in..... Looked like only a few numbers left...


Just in time!


----------



## pinchycm

Only 10 left as of this morning. Hope you got one.


----------



## slo84

New to the forum and my first Steiny. I can't wait!


----------



## jblaine

Are you guys still able to order? I thought this was sold out?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine

Ahh I found it. Really sweet watch but with an ovm 2 and dual time in the hanger I'm going to have to hold off so I can get a new nth. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

Got the Gnomon email today about the last 10 OVM Maxi LEs left. Always regretted selling my OVM 1.0 so I placed my order right then and there on my phone.


----------



## n1k0

It's now officially out of stock, while a few serials remain available in the table; go figure.


----------



## taike

Not everyone wants to pick a serial number, in which case they are randomly assigned what is left over.


----------



## jamesezra

Now for the wait!


----------



## spacemanvt

I can't wait to get this stupid watch


----------



## m6rk

Hmmm...it indicates that it's sold out on the splash page but not on the order page anymore....might be a few left.


----------



## knezz

10 or so left


----------



## Millex

I hate this forum. While randomly looking for something to add, this popped up. Trolled for a few days researching and pulled the plug. Now thinking about adding the Ocean One Vintage too. Dang enablers!


----------



## T3C

Millex said:


> I hate this forum. While randomly looking for something to add, this popped up. Trolled for a few days researching and pulled the plug. Now thinking about adding the Ocean One Vintage too. Dang enablers!


Do it!:-!

And welcome to the club


----------



## topper78

taike said:


> Not everyone wants to pick a serial number, in which case they are randomly assigned what is left over.


With what numbers where left yesterday it made no difference which one they give me, I just want the watch!!! Since I haven't received sorry we can't fill your order I assume I am good to go. There were only about 10 numbers showing and when I ordered it yesterday afternoon as it was the middle of the night there.... I received the confirmation, but I'm sure that just an automated reply... So hoping for the best... I just picked up the OVM 2 a few months ago.. So not sure if I'll sel it off or keep both... Guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## Nayche

topper78 said:


> With what numbers where left yesterday it made no difference which one they give me, I just want the watch!!! Since I haven't received sorry we can't fill your order I assume I am good to go. There were only about 10 numbers showing and when I ordered it yesterday afternoon as it was the middle of the night there.... I received the confirmation, but I'm sure that just an automated reply... So hoping for the best... I just picked up the OVM 2 a few months ago.. So not sure if I'll sel it off or keep both... Guess I'll wait and see.


Exactly the same situation as me. I'm sure the order will go through, I wouldn't worry much about that.

I'm fond of my OVM2, in fact I'm wearing it right now. Not sure if I see the sense in keeping it once I get Maxi however.


----------



## 3mm

If I told you how I ordered this watch, you wouldn't believe me.

Well, I'll tell you anyway. Special occasion, went to a Broadway play with my better half, the play about to start and I reach for my phone to mute it. Force of habit, I check Tapatalk, see the "get them while they're hot" message and suddenly I forgot why I was there.

I excuse myself, walk to the back and start the order process over the phone. Data roaming, inside the theatre's nosebleed section not working really well. Paypal not loading up, then I started to try a couple passwords as I couldn't remember which one I use (lastpass to blame, and I don't pay for the smartphone version), no go. Show is starting, I'm gonna get in trouble. I give up and head back to my chair. Managed to sit tight for about 5 minutes, and went to the back again, to try and get it with the serial number I wanted. It took quite a while until the paypal went through. I go back with a big smile on my face, and make up a story as to why I'm smirking...


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Millex

Now that's awesome!


----------



## JSal

topper78 said:


> With what numbers where left yesterday it made no difference which one they give me, I just want the watch!!! Since I haven't received sorry we can't fill your order I assume I am good to go. There were only about 10 numbers showing and when I ordered it yesterday afternoon as it was the middle of the night there.... I received the confirmation, but I'm sure that just an automated reply... So hoping for the best... I just picked up the OVM 2 a few months ago.. So not sure if I'll sel it off or keep both... Guess I'll wait and see.


They may have been sold out but you will probably still get the watch as many times people cancel.

A similar situation happened when I ordered the first Maxi last year.

I stayed up all night waiting for the last 50 serial numbers to go on sale as I wanted # 149...

I kept refreshing the page every 10 minutes and nothing...

Then around 6am or so (I don't remember now) I refreshed again and they were all sold out. So I contacted Gnomon and explained what happened. They had no idea why I never saw them go on sale. But they kept my order and request for #149 in case anyone backed out. 
Less than a day later I was contacted and advised that the customer that purchased #147 had backed out. So I grabbed it and asked that if #149 backed out I'd rather have that one. But I ended up with the very beautiful #147 and I'm happy.

So maybe something similar has happened and you are on a waiting list. I'm pretty sure you will get one especially since you've already paid so I wouldn't worry too much. Best wishes and I hope very soon we'll be seeing happy wrist shots from you.


----------



## JSal

slo84 said:


> New to the forum and my first Steiny. I can't wait!


Nice choice for your first piece. Enjoy, and welcome to the club.


----------



## spacemanvt

i wish i could of gotten #007


----------



## nurpur

Yes, I think most of would have liked that one.


----------



## JSal

spacemanvt said:


> i wish i could of gotten #007





nurpur said:


> Yes, I think most of would have liked that one.


I'm betting someone that either works at Gnomon or is family of the owner got that one. But who knows. Maybe it's one very lucky member right here and we'll see it soon.


----------



## nyboy

Short-time lurker, first post. Found out about Steinhart around the beginning of the year and have the Vintage Red, Ocean One Black with ceramic, and Ocean One Vintage. I was not originally taken with the Military version, but found this forum and the Maxi at Gnomon. Placed my order yesterday morning and the rest of the day I felt like a kid on Christmas eve - just not sure. Got an email from Anders this morning, 287 reserved. Wanted to thank the person who may have reserved that serial number and then backed out. I figured this would be the best place to communicate that. Cheers


----------



## JSal

Congrats nyboy, thanks for sharing that story and welcome to the Steinhart family. 

PS.... I also like the way you opened your post with the WFAN reference. 

If you're not from NY you won't know what we're talking about. 

WFAN is all sports talk radio station and when many callers call into the station the first thing they say to the person hosting the show is "First Time, Long Time" which is short for First Time Caller, Long Time Listener...


----------



## nyboy

JSal said:


> Congrats nyboy, thanks for sharing that story and welcome to the Steinhart family.
> 
> PS.... I also like the way you opened your post with the WFAN reference.
> 
> If you're not from NY you won't know what we're talking about.
> 
> WFAN is all sports talk radio station and when many callers call into the station the first thing they say to the person hosting the show is "First Time, Long Time" which is short for First Time Caller, Long Time Listener...


Thanks JSal,
Originally form Rochester, transplanted to SoCal, and the opening line was heard aplenty over the Rush Limbaugh show. Now can someone please help me explain this new obsession with Steinhart? My best justification so far has been that I can will these watches to my children.


----------



## sefrcoko

JSal said:


> Congrats nyboy, thanks for sharing that story and welcome to the Steinhart family.
> 
> PS.... I also like the way you opened your post with the WFAN reference.
> 
> If you're not from NY you won't know what we're talking about.
> 
> WFAN is all sports talk radio station and when many callers call into the station the first thing they say to the person hosting the show is "First Time, Long Time" which is short for First Time Caller, Long Time Listener...


Don't have to be from NY to know "first time caller, long time listener"...it's a call-in show classic


----------



## JSal

nyboy said:


> Thanks JSal,
> Originally form Rochester, transplanted to SoCal, and the opening line was heard aplenty over the Rush Limbaugh show. Now can someone please help me explain this new obsession with Steinhart? My best justification so far has been that I can will these watches to my children.


I used to listen to Rush once in a while and I forgot they did that on there too.

Rochester is a good distance from Long Island and a big difference from SoCal.

Been there several times. I must have been lived in SoCal in another life because I absolutely love it there.

The obsession with Steinhart is that you get a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Portland

Now we wait.. 🤗


----------



## Richqqqq

3mm said:


> If I told you how I ordered this watch, you wouldn't believe me.
> 
> Well, I'll tell you anyway. Special occasion, went to a Broadway play with my better half, the play about to start and I reach for my phone to mute it. Force of habit, I check Tapatalk, see the "get them while they're hot" message and suddenly I forgot why I was there.
> 
> I excuse myself, walk to the back and start the order process over the phone. Data roaming, inside the theatre's nosebleed section not working really well. Paypal not loading up, then I started to try a couple passwords as I couldn't remember which one I use (lastpass to blame, and I don't pay for the smartphone version), no go. Show is starting, I'm gonna get in trouble. I give up and head back to my chair. Managed to sit tight for about 5 minutes, and went to the back again, to try and get it with the serial number I wanted. It took quite a while until the paypal went through. I go back with a big smile on my face, and make up a story as to why I'm smirking...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


To Broadway and back. Well done!


----------



## JSal

sefrcoko said:


> Don't have to be from NY to know "first time caller, long time listener"...it's a call-in show classic


I'm sure you're right. But I'm so used to only hearing in one place that it feels as if it was started there.


----------



## Portland

I considered starting another thread for this question but it's relevant to the OVM Maxi do I decided I'd keep it in here so others who bought this watch could benefit as well.

Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions of where to buy high quality leather NATO straps for this watch? I've looked at some of the NATO forums on WUS but I figured we probably have some experience with people buying leather NATOs for their other Steinhart vintage or divers that could be shared.

So far I am considering:

1) Gunny Straps

2) Bulang and Sons

Any other recommendations would be welcomed! Also, any suggestions for materials or colors that would match this watch?

So far this one is calling my name..


----------



## Rocket Jockey

Portland said:


> So far this one is calling my name..


That is a great looking strap. Whose strap is that??


----------



## Portland

Rocket Jockey said:


> That is a great looking strap. Whose strap is that??


It's a B&S "Siena" leather NATO.


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> I considered starting another thread for this question but it's relevant to the OVM Maxi do I decided I'd keep it in here so others who bought this watch could benefit as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions of where to buy high quality leather NATO straps for this watch? I've looked at some of the NATO forums on WUS but I figured we probably have some experience with people buying leather NATOs for their other Steinhart vintage or divers that could be shared.
> 
> So far I am considering:
> 
> 1) Gunny Straps
> 
> 2) Bulang and Sons
> 
> Any other recommendations would be welcomed! Also, any suggestions for materials or colors that would match this watch?
> 
> So far this one is calling my name..
> 
> View attachment 7905786


Here's some good reference...

Start by reading this first...

100PERCENT-Rolex: A rare nato strap > NOS authentic Milsub strap

Then look through these links for some nice selections.

WATCHSTRAPS - Grahame Fowler Original

ZULU LEATHER WATCH STRAP PVD

Phoenix Genuine NATO G10 Straps - Watch Straps / Bands


----------



## mykii

Can't wait for these to be shipped. I'm ready to buy a ton of natos already!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mambo_k

Eagerly awaiting for this LE watch. 4 more days to receiving it!!!


----------



## JSal

mambo_k said:


> Eagerly awaiting for this LE watch. 4 more days to receiving it!!!


You mean 4 more days till it ships....

And then that's only the first batch. I'm surely all 300 won't ship on the 29th


----------



## mambo_k

JSal said:


> You mean 4 more days till it ships....
> 
> And then that's only the first batch. I'm surely all 300 won't ship on the 29th


Apologies for not be clear enough. Understand that it might cause confusion here. But I am located in Spore and have indicated to pick up at the store instead. Really hope Gnomon will ask me to go down this Friday to collect. I did place an order on the same day of release.


----------



## JSal

mambo_k said:


> Apologies for not be clear enough. Understand that it might cause confusion here. But I am located in Spore and have indicated to pick up at the store instead. Really hope Gnomon will ask me to go down this Friday to collect. I did place an order on the same day of release.


Ahhhh.... then you are fortunate indeed. And you will be one of the first to post pics.

Enjoy


----------



## slo84

mambo_k said:


> Apologies for not be clear enough. Understand that it might cause confusion here. But I am located in Spore and have indicated to pick up at the store instead. Really hope Gnomon will ask me to go down this Friday to collect. I did place an order on the same day of release.


Lucky guy. I just hope it arrives in time before my bday. Lol


----------



## Mpcdude

mambo_k said:


> JSal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 4 more days till it ships....
> 
> And then that's only the first batch. I'm surely all 300 won't ship on the 29th
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for not be clear enough. Understand that it might cause confusion here. But I am located in Spore and have indicated to pick up at the store instead. Really hope Gnomon will ask me to go down this Friday to collect. I did place an order on the same day of release.
Click to expand...

I'm a Singaporean and am hoping to be able to self-collect it on Fri as well! Already indicated that I'll like to self-collect.


----------



## JSal

Mpcdude said:


> I'm a Singaporean and am hoping to be able to self-collect it on Fri as well! Already indicated that I'll like to self-collect.


Nice Mpcdude.. We'll be looking forward to your pictures and feelings about the watch when you receive it as you and mambo_k will be among the first to receive the watch.

Congrats to you both gentlemen.


----------



## Mpcdude

JSal said:


> Mpcdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Singaporean and am hoping to be able to self-collect it on Fri as well! Already indicated that I'll like to self-collect.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mpcdude.. We'll be looking forward to your pictures and feelings about the watch when you receive it as you and mambo_k will be among the first to receive the watch.
> 
> Congrats to you both gentlemen.
Click to expand...

Thank you, and it'll be a delight to do so.


----------



## jamesezra

Hmm... I am located in Singapore as well and have asked Anders about the self-collection option.

He did say that the orders will be shipped out on a first-in-first-out basis. And he also said that for my case, there will be no difference if I did self-collection or wait for delivery. Probably because I did not order on the first day.

Still excited much!



Mpcdude said:


> Thank you, and it'll be a delight to do so.


----------



## Mpcdude

jamesezra said:


> Hmm... I am located in Singapore as well and have asked Anders about the self-collection option.
> 
> He did say that the orders will be shipped out on a first-in-first-out basis. And he also said that for my case, there will be no difference if I did self-collection or wait for delivery. Probably because I did not order on the first day.
> 
> Still excited much!
> 
> 
> 
> Mpcdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and it'll be a delight to do so.
Click to expand...

When did you place the order? I placed in on the 2nd day and was not informed about this. Still, hope that I can receive it during this weekend if not Friday though.


----------



## JSal

jamesezra said:


> Hmm... I am located in Singapore as well and have asked Anders about the self-collection option.
> 
> He did say that the orders will be shipped out on a first-in-first-out basis. And he also said that for my case, there will be no difference if I did self-collection or wait for delivery. Probably because I did not order on the first day.
> 
> Still excited much!


That's because the watch heads alone are probably shipped to Gnomon direct from Steinhart's facility in Jura Switzerland just same as Steinhart receives them in Germany.

Then each watch head has to be inspected to make sure it's working correctly, fitted with the bracelet, warranty card stamped, dated, and signed, and put into the inner and outer boxes.

The additional Bonus strap is added and then the kit is boxed for shipping.

I'm guessing they will get them out in lots of 50 to 100 and over the course of a week they'll have the 300 shipped or readied for pickup.

As mentioned they will process each watch by the time and date stamp when the order was placed.


----------



## Nayche

What sort of confirmation have people had with regards to the order they placed? I ordered and paid for the watch, money left my account and I received a 'thanks for you order' email. I didn't request a certain build number so I guess that's all i'll get until it's ready to ship?


----------



## Vindic8

Toathus said:


> What sort of confirmation have people had with regards to the order they placed? I ordered and paid for the watch, money left my account and I received a 'thanks for you order' email. I didn't request a certain build number so I guess that's all i'll get until it's ready to ship?


Just out of curiosity what else would you be expecting?


----------



## Millex

Well I got the last one(#278) so I know I have a while. To the guys that live there, when you go to pick yours up give 278 a hug and kiss and let it know I'm thinking about it lol

Now to order another Steinhart. Wish the aviators were more water resistant. The Ocean Vintage is on the way too.


----------



## n1k0

Millex said:


> W The Ocean Vintage is on the way too.


This might just be my next one as well (well if you mean the Ocean One Vintage); been thinking about it for a week now, which is usually a good sign.


----------



## JSal

Toathus said:


> What sort of confirmation have people had with regards to the order they placed? I ordered and paid for the watch, money left my account and I received a 'thanks for you order' email. I didn't request a certain build number so I guess that's all i'll get until it's ready to ship?


I ordered when the first 100 went on sale and the money just left my Paypal account today.

But keep in mind that they won't start shipping until the 29th and they are shipping in the sequence of when the orders were placed.

So if you were one of the last to place an order yours may not ship till sometime after the 29th.

I would not worry. Gnomon has been around a while and they are reliable. 
When the time comes you will also get an email letting you know that your order will be shipping.


----------



## Nayche

Vindic8 said:


> Just out of curiosity what else would you be expecting?


Well nothing more to be honest. It's just that I ordered one of the very last and there's a lot of talk on here about people picking serial numbers etc it got me thinking.

Thanks


----------



## JSal

Toathus said:


> Well nothing more to be honest. It's just that I ordered one of the very last and there's a lot of talk on here about people picking serial numbers etc it got me thinking.
> 
> Thanks


When each watch ships has nothing to do with serial number. It is based upon the Time/Date Stamp of when you placed your order.

Example: If they started selling watches at 9am on April 17th and the first watch sold to a customer at 9:01am (serial #005). Then the second watch was sold at 9:02am (serial #3) and the last watch sold to a customer was (serial #287) on April 24th at 10:05 am.

Then the first watch shipped should be serial #005 and the second watch shipped should be #003 and so on all the way through and the last watch shipped should be #287


----------



## Nayche

JSal said:


> When each watch ships has nothing to do with serial number. It is based upon the Time/Date Stamp of when you placed your order.
> 
> Example: If they started selling watches at 9am on April 17th and the first watch sold to a customer at 9:01am (serial #005). Then the second watch was sold at 9:02am (serial #3) and the last watch sold to a customer was (serial #287) on April 24th at 10:05 am.
> 
> Then the first watch shipped should be serial #005 and the second watch shipped should be #003 and so on all the way through and the last watch shipped should be #287


Brilliant, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Evad3

Just a heads up, I got a txt message today from DHL stating my parcel will be delivered on 29th April by end of the day! I am in the UK and ordered within the first hour.

Looks like they have dispatched the very first batch already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

Cool! I was about to order the same time, then I remembered what my better half would say. I had just received my OVM2 beginning of April and I doubt she is going to approve. She could not care less about the differences between the watches - so I may just keep quite......unless she receives the delivery.....not sure what I could say then! 

They had most of the numbers still available from the first batch. I dithered, and shut down the page. Next day I was in braver mode and ordered from 2nd batch. Missed out on #12. So selcted #180......you know darts and "180!" What number did you end up getting? I am also in UK and would be interested in how you fare with the customs?


----------



## Evad3

nurpur said:


> Cool! I was about to order the same time, then I remembered what my better half would say. I had just received my OVM2 beginning of April and I doubt she is going to approve. She could not care less about the differences between the watches - so I may just keep quite......unless she receives the delivery.....not sure what I could say then!
> 
> They had most of the numbers still available from the first batch. I dithered, and shut down the page. Next day I was in braver mode and ordered from 2nd batch. Missed out on #12. So selcted #180......you know darts and "180!" What number did you end up getting? I am also in UK and would be interested in how you fare with the customs?


I got your #12! Haha.
Just after posting the above message I received a text from DHL, £24 Duty & VAT due. Seems like DHL are clamping down on getting their fees because it's not even in the UK yet! Paid it already so hopefully should be plain sailing from here


----------



## Mpcdude

I ordered mine on the 2nd day. Does that constitute as the first or second batch? In fact, people living in Singapore would have theirs delivered on this Thursday.


----------



## nurpur

Evad3 said:


> I got your #12! Haha.
> Just after posting the above message I received a text from DHL, £24 Duty & VAT due. Seems like DHL are clamping down on getting their fees because it's not even in the UK yet! Paid it already so hopefully should be plain sailing from here


 The £24 is the total including vat, duty and DHL handling charge?


----------



## Evad3

nurpur said:


> The £24 is the total including vat, duty and DHL handling charge?


I know last time I purchased from Gnomon it was a one time fee paid on the DHL Epayments website when it hit the UK, last time was £14. I am assuming/hoping this is the same, and £24 is all in as it was via the same DHL Epayments method, just have had to pay it a little sooner.


----------



## sefrcoko

Mpcdude said:


> I ordered mine on the 2nd day. Does that constitute as the first or second batch? In fact, people living in Singapore would have theirs delivered on this Thursday.


I'm not sure anyone could say for sure which batch you're in (aside from Steinhart). Just wait and it'll be there before you know it.


----------



## WiZARD7

In Hungary DHL would ask ~15GBP for handling charge. That's why I didn't order with DHL. The shipping would cost 20$ more, and then they would want ~20$ for handling. Ridiculous 

(Gnomon free shipping of course won't apply to Hungary)


----------



## Dec1968

#19, just got my text this morning 


David


----------



## spacemanvt

are you guys getting the DHL text before the shipping e-mail notice from gnomon?


----------



## Evad3

spacemanvt said:


> are you guys getting the DHL text before the shipping e-mail notice from gnomon?


I did, my first notification was text and not received an email yet


----------



## Dec1968

Ugh. Now I'm having second thoughts on buying this thing. Lol. Got caught up in the moment with all of you guys!!

Oh well, once it gets here will determine how much I fall in love with it. 


David


----------



## Portland

And why are you having second thoughts exactly?


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> And why are you having second thoughts exactly?


I have an OVM v2 and don't need this watch. It's a pure want.


----------



## Wander2

Dec1968 said:


> I have an OVM v2 and don't need this watch. It's a pure want.


The MAXI looks different enough from the OVM v2 that you will have a new unique piece to enjoy!


----------



## mykii

Dec1968 said:


> I have an OVM v2 and don't need this watch. It's a pure want.


This will be my 11th watch. They're all wants, and not needs. Relax buddy, you deserve this. Enjoy the lux of having two iterations of the same watch .


----------



## 3mm

mykii said:


> This will be my 11th watch. They're all wants, and not needs. Relax buddy, you deserve this. Enjoy the lux of having two iterations of the same watch .


But, but, I feel this NEED to have this watch.


----------



## T3C

Dec1968 said:


> Ugh. Now I'm having second thoughts on buying this thing. Lol. Got caught up in the moment with all of you guys!!
> 
> Oh well, once it gets here will determine how much I fall in love with it.
> 
> David


buyer's remorse 

Good thing is this is a limited edition. should have no problem flipping it


----------



## m6rk

Dec1968 said:


> Ugh. Now I'm having second thoughts on buying this thing. Lol. Got caught up in the moment with all of you guys!!
> 
> Oh well, once it gets here will determine how much I fall in love with it.
> 
> David


You got caught up?..Hell, I bought two! No seriously, I don't think you can loose on this watch. If you like the OVM2 you've got to like this one, and if not, I think you could probably flip it in about 5 minutes. I got all jacked up on the Sinn 856 B-Uhr and plopped a $400 non-refundable, non transferable deposit down on it and now, after buying three watches since, I'm feeling the same about that one. It's gonna be a nice watch but damn...if I wasn't so out of control.


----------



## jblaine

Dec1968 said:


> I have an OVM v2 and don't need this watch. It's a pure want.


That's what held me off from picking this one up. Now that it is sold out, I regret not picking it up. You made the correct choice. And ... I wore my ovm v2 on a black leather bomber strap today.


----------



## Sixracer

I hear you but this seems odd to me. I would assume Steinhart would ship 1 through 50 maybe first, Gnomon would process those while waiting for 51-100 show, etc. I think that is what the wise JSal was suggesting would happen here.

For them to ship by order order  they would need all 300 on a shelf then they could grab number 237, QC it, ship it, then grab 055, QC it, ship it, etc.

Amusing thought experiment while we wait I guess...for me, a lot longer than many of you seeing as I was in the last 10.



JSal said:


> When each watch ships has nothing to do with serial number. It is based upon the Time/Date Stamp of when you placed your order.
> 
> Example: If they started selling watches at 9am on April 17th and the first watch sold to a customer at 9:01am (serial #005). Then the second watch was sold at 9:02am (serial #3) and the last watch sold to a customer was (serial #287) on April 24th at 10:05 am.
> 
> Then the first watch shipped should be serial #005 and the second watch shipped should be #003 and so on all the way through and the last watch shipped should be #287


----------



## Dec1968

jblaine said:


> That's what held me off from picking this one up. Now that it is sold out, I regret not picking it up. You made the correct choice. And ... I wore my ovm v2 on a black leather bomber strap today.


I vacillated for hours then just did it. Felt stress and relief all at once. Lol


----------



## Portland

Yeah I'm not really sure I understand the logic of how Gnomon is organizing shipment of this edition (please do not take offense John ️). Reason being, I was easily within the first 20 orders (secured #30) and I have still not received my notification. Others like Dec1968 have already received their shipping info hours ago and they purchased after I did.

Who knows. Regardless, I'm in no real hurry. I am however looking forward to seeing pics of these "in the wild".


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> Yeah I'm not really sure I understand the logic of how Gnomon is organizing shipment of this edition (please do not take offense John ️). Reason being, I was easily within the first 20 orders (secured #30) and I have still not received my notification. Others like Dec1968 have already received their shipping info hours ago and they purchased after I did.
> 
> Who knows. Regardless, I'm in no real hurry. I am however looking forward to seeing pics of these "in the wild".


What day and time did you place your order? Mine was April 15 @ 8:33am CST. Got #19.


----------



## Richqqqq

3mm said:


> But, but, I feel this NEED to have this watch.


Nice! This watch is a definite NEED. Waiting on #52....my age !


----------



## Richqqqq

T3C said:


> buyer's remorse
> 
> Good thing is this is a limited edition. should have no problem flipping it


You will LOVE this watch. I purchased the original version and considered it 8 of 10. I often thought the only thing I would do differently is get rid of the date and throw some sword hands on it, and then BOOM there it was. I almost pooped myself. You will freaking love it.


----------



## Siskiyoublues

Dec1968 said:


> I vacillated for hours then just did it. Felt stress and relief all at once. Lol


I felt like I was looking in the mirror when I read this!


----------



## T3C

Just received call from gnomon ... watch ready for collection in 4.5 hours. excitement building up ...


----------



## Mpcdude

T3C said:


> Just received call from gnomon ... watch ready for collection in 4.5 hours. excitement building up ...


Nice! Ordered on the 2nd day and opted for self-collection but no call/email yet. Hope that I'll be able to collect it this weekend! You may very well be the first to post first-hand pictures
in this forum!


----------



## n1k0

Just got my SMS and paid DHL the €28 they asked (Gnomon does a good job at lowering the declared value it seems). 

Come to daddy little #40 (my upcoming birthday)!


----------



## nurpur

n1k0 said:


> (Gnomon does a good job at lowering the declared value it seems).


Don't say that too loud, someone may hear!


----------



## mykii

T3C said:


> Just received call from gnomon ... watch ready for collection in 4.5 hours. excitement building up ...


Dude! Pics pics pics!! You will probably be the first to have this in their hands on this forum. We need pics!!!


----------



## JSal

T3C said:


> Just received call from gnomon ... watch ready for collection in 4.5 hours. excitement building up ...


That's great news T3C. I'm happy for you and I'm looking forward to some pictures and your feelings about the watch when in hand.



n1k0 said:


> Just got my SMS and paid DHL the €28 they asked (Gnomon does a good job at lowering the declared value it seems).
> 
> Come to daddy little #40 (my upcoming birthday)!


In March here is the US they just raised the declared value to like $800 So if the declared value is $800 or less there will not be any duty tax collected.

So I'm pretty happy about that for future watch purchases.

http://tamebay.com/2016/03/increased-de-minimis-to-800-for-us-tax-duty-free-imports.html


----------



## WiZARD7

JSal said:


> In March here is the US they just raised the declared value to like $800 So if the declared value is $800 or less there will not be any duty tax collected.
> 
> So I'm pretty happy about that for future watch purchases.
> 
> Tamebay : Blog : Increased De Minimis to $800 for US tax & duty free imports


That sound good.

In Hungary the limit for free import is 22€
Over that we pay 27% vat, and +4.5% customs duty on a watch.


----------



## JSal

WiZARD7 said:


> That sound good.
> 
> In Hungary the limit for free import is 22€
> Over that we pay 27% vat, and +4.5% customs duty on a watch.


The duty-free exemption of $200 had not been updated since 1993. In 2012 exemption for travelers returning to the United States from abroad was raised from from $400 to $800, so the new allowance ($800) for items shipped to the US will now match the travel allowance.
Another good thing is that the bill's intention is for that figure to be adjusted annually for inflation after 2016.


----------



## MadMrB

JSal said:


> The duty-free exemption of $200 had not been updated since 1993. In 2012 exemption for travelers returning to the United States from abroad was raised from from $400 to $800, so the new allowance ($800) for items shipped to the US will now match the travel allowance.
> Another good thing is that the bill's intention is for that figure to be adjusted annually for inflation after 2016.


You lucky guys, we get screwed in the UK & EU :-(


----------



## JSal

MadMrB said:


> You lucky guys, we get screwed in the UK & EU :-(


I hear you and I feel your pain.

It's probably one of the few things when it comes to taxation that's close to fair.


----------



## T3C

Mpcdude said:


> Nice! Ordered on the 2nd day and opted for self-collection but no call/email yet. Hope that I'll be able to collect it this weekend! You may very well be the first to post first-hand pictures
> in this forum!


There you go


----------



## JSal

Magnificent!!! Where it in the best of health always.


----------



## T3C

JSal said:


> Magnificent!!! Where it in the best of health always.


Thanks. The Gnomon guys said some of the watches arrived yesterday. I presume they were already shipped.


----------



## nurpur

Is that the supplied leather strap? Good quality?


----------



## Mpcdude

T3C said:


> Mpcdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Ordered on the 2nd day and opted for self-collection but no call/email yet. Hope that I'll be able to collect it this weekend! You may very well be the first to post first-hand pictures
> in this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> There you go
Click to expand...

That is gorgeous. Please post more pics whenever you are free


----------



## T3C

nurpur said:


> Is that the supplied leather strap? Good quality?


yes. it's okay. wears comfortably.


----------



## Mpcdude

T3C said:


> nurpur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the supplied leather strap? Good quality?
> 
> 
> 
> yes. it's okay. wears comfortably.
Click to expand...

The dial doesn't look as deep black as the OVM 1.0


----------



## T3C

Mpcdude said:


> That is gorgeous. Please post more pics whenever you are free


dude ... think you should just walk-in and try your luck collecting, especially if you didnt reserve a number


----------



## nurpur

Mpcdude said:


> That is gorgeous. Please post more pics whenever you are free


Yes, especially side on, to see the height of the dome.


----------



## Mpcdude

Haha I'm in the Infantry Regiment of the army brah. So I'm confined in camp. I did reserve a number.


----------



## T3C

Mpcdude said:


> Haha I'm in the Infantry Regiment of the army brah. So I'm confined in camp. I did reserve a number.


thank you for serving the nation. done my dues in the Swift and Decisive branch. hope you get your watch asap. they were packing the boxes when I was there


----------



## Mpcdude

T3C said:


> thank you for serving the nation. done my dues in the Swift and Decisive branch. hope you get your watch asap. they were packing the boxes when I was there


Armour? Nice. Does the dial look as black as the OVM 1.0?


----------



## n1k0

Mpcdude said:


> The dial doesn't look as deep black as the OVM 1.0


Yeah that got me slightly puzzled at first, but looking at it again it looks much darker than the one on the OVM v2, which is a good thing. I think I'll enjoy it, even if I was expecting a deeper black.

The hesalyte looks awesome btw! Can't wait to meet mine in person.


----------



## T3C

I'm a latecomer to Steinharts so I dont have a ver. 1 to compare with. All I can say is that I have enough black dials to make me love the grey dial OVM2 even more. No way I getting rid of it because of this. Both of them can co-exist.


----------



## JSal

T3C said:


> I'm a latecomer to Steinharts so I dont have a ver. 1 to compare with. All I can say is that I have enough black dials to make me love the grey dial OVM2 even more. No way I getting rid of it because of this. Both of them can co-exist.


Good for you. There are many people who love the grey, or vintage black dial as Steinhart calls it.

It really is unique the way it does its chameleon act and changes color.


----------



## mrkcrdv

Mpcdude said:


> T3C said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for serving the nation. done my dues in the Swift and Decisive branch. hope you get your watch asap. they were packing the boxes when I was there
> 
> 
> 
> Armour? Nice. Does the dial look as black as the OVM 1.0?
Click to expand...

Long time lurker, first time poster. I just picked up my watch, and it's gorgeous. Coincidentally I'm wearing my OVMv1 so I can compare. I didn't initially realize how much of a dramatic difference the acrylic crystal brings until I saw both watches side by side. Anyway, the new dial isn't as deep black as the OVMv1, but not as light-grey as the v2.


----------



## m6rk

mrkcrdv said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I just picked up my watch, and it's gorgeous. Coincidentally I'm wearing my OVMv1 so I can compare. I didn't initially realize how much of a dramatic difference the acrylic crystal brings until I saw both watches side by side. Anyway, the new dial isn't as deep black as the OVMv1, but not as light-grey as the v2.


Would love to see a comparison shot of the two!


----------



## Evad3

I had the first Maxi ltd edition and if the dial is the same colour (I am sure it is) it has a beautiful matte look which can look DARK grey in some light and also deep black especially in direct sunlight. I think people who have reservations now will love it when you see it in person. It has a more authentic vintage feel to it than both OVM1 and OVM2 IMO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude

mrkcrdv said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I just picked up my watch, and it's gorgeous. Coincidentally I'm wearing my OVMv1 so I can compare. I didn't initially realize how much of a dramatic difference the acrylic crystal brings until I saw both watches side by side. Anyway, the new dial isn't as deep black as the OVMv1, but not as light-grey as the v2.


Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Victor25

Just received it 3 hrs ago! The acrylic crystal is a sight to behold!


----------



## mrkcrdv

Mpcdude said:


> mrkcrdv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I just picked up my watch, and it's gorgeous. Coincidentally I'm wearing my OVMv1 so I can compare. I didn't initially realize how much of a dramatic difference the acrylic crystal brings until I saw both watches side by side. Anyway, the new dial isn't as deep black as the OVMv1, but not as light-grey as the v2.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
Click to expand...

I prefer the look of the new one because of the acrylic crystal and because (not despite that) the dial is not as black as the v1. 

pix to follow later when I get home.


----------



## cocobat

Hello, here's mine on nato..i guess this will the closest i can ever get to a 5517...very glad i ordered one


----------



## nurpur

Nice images. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jamesezra

Congrats! Eagerly awaiting mine 

A bit worried about the dome crystal though. :/



Victor25 said:


> Just received it 3 hrs ago! The acrylic crystal is a sight to behold!


----------



## jamesezra

Thanks for the reference! Looking good!



cocobat said:


> Hello, here's mine on nato..i guess this will the closest i can ever get to a 5517...very glad i ordered one


----------



## m6rk

Sweet! Thanks for the photos guys!


----------



## cocobat

m6rk said:


> Sweet! Thanks for the photos guys!


Hope to see more photos of this beauty from different parts of the world soon, cheers!


----------



## mambo_k

Thanks to the info here thus I make a call to check with Gnomon if my watch is ready to pick up. Its affirmative so I collected it 2 hours ago. 

Perhaps those in Singapore can try too?

Anyway first impression is the dial colour is not as black as OVM v1. Havent decided if I like it more or not but the hesalite is cool.


----------



## Evad3

Got mine in the UK. Some quick pics. All stickers still on so crystal may look filthy / weird.

In the sun










In the shade










Crystal height



















Lume after couple mins outside


----------



## pinchycm

That looks fantastic! 

@mambo_k, I think you are right. I believe it's the same matte black used on the O1V Maxi as opposed to the deep flat black on the OVM v1.


----------



## nurpur

On first look I did not note that you had stickers on.......I thought that they had done a good job of making it look vintage with the dust and scratches!



Evad3 said:


> Got mine in the UK. Some quick pics. All stickers still on so crystal may look filthy / weird.
> 
> In the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume after couple mins outside


----------



## Portland

Whatever it is, I find it incredible in the few pics we've seen. I love the distortion on the sides of the dial through the hesalite. What a cool piece!


----------



## Evad3

nurpur said:


> On first look I did not note that you had stickers on.......I thought that they had done a good job of making it look vintage with the dust and scratches!


Haha Yeah, should have removed stickers before taking pics... I haven't scraped it along the wall!


----------



## Evad3

Portland said:


> Whatever it is, I find it incredible in the few pics we've seen. I love the distortion on the sides of the dial through the hesalite. What a cool piece!


The dial really is something else in the sunlight especially, also agree with you on the hesalite distortion!


----------



## T3C




----------



## mrkcrdv

LE vs OVMv1


----------



## pinchycm

Fantastic. What's the measurement on that whip stitch strap it was provided with?



T3C said:


>


----------



## Dec1968

mrkcrdv said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I just picked up my watch, and it's gorgeous. Coincidentally I'm wearing my OVMv1 so I can compare. I didn't initially realize how much of a dramatic difference the acrylic crystal brings until I saw both watches side by side. Anyway, the new dial isn't as deep black as the OVMv1, but not as light-grey as the v2.


Sounds like we know what the v3 dial will be then....


----------



## nurpur

From the pictures it looks more grey than the OVM. Actually adds to the vintage look. But only can tell when it actually arrives. 
Both look good though.


----------



## T3C

pinchycm said:


> Fantastic. What's the measurement on that whip stitch strap it was provided with?


115/80 by 22/18


----------



## slo84

mrkcrdv said:


> LE vs OVMv1


Was hoping the dial will be as dark as the OVMv1, but looks good still. Cant wait to put this on my wrist.


----------



## mrkcrdv

slo84 said:


> mrkcrdv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LE vs OVMv1
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping the dial will be as dark as the OVMv1, but looks good still. Cant wait to put this on my wrist.
Click to expand...

I was initially hoping for the same, but now that I've seen both side by side, I think the new dial looks better. I reserve the right to change my mind though, as I haven't seen both together in direct sunlight.


----------



## Nayche

I can't quite tell from the pictures but are the hands brushed or polished?


----------



## Vindic8

cocobat said:


> Hello, here's mine on nato..i guess this will the closest i can ever get to a 5517...very glad i ordered one


 Very cool pictures with the reference images in the background. Nice touch !!!


----------



## Vindic8

nurpur said:


> From the pictures it looks more grey than the OVM. Actually adds to the vintage look. But only can tell when it actually arrives.
> Both look good though.


I am very excited for this watch. I have the OVMv1 and the OVMv2. when this arrives I will take pictures of all three in the same lighting conditions to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Vindic8

Lighting conditions make all the difference for these watches. It was a huge surprise for me that in most lighting the OVMv1 and the OVMv2 look closer in dial color then one might think. In harsh light they can look very different. I'm hoping the OVM MAXI will be closer to the v1 dial color without the inconsistancy in color palate.


----------



## pinchycm

Nice watch on the left!


----------



## Dec1968

The lume plots on the v2 are far nicer than the harsh yellow on the v1.



Vindic8 said:


> Lighting conditions make a huge difference for these watches. It was a huge surprise for me that in most lighting the OVMv1 and the OVMv2 look closer in dial color then one might think. In harsh light they can look very different. I'm hoping the OVM MAXI will be closer to the v1 dial color without the inconsistancy in color palate.


----------



## n1k0

cocobat said:


>


Oh my oh my, this is fabulous! That brownish dial looks just great, though I suppose it's mostly due to the lightning; still beautiful. The hesalite works great too with these cool distortions at the edges. Looks simply amazing!


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

cocobat said:


> Hello, here's mine on nato..i guess this will the closest i can ever get to a 5517...very glad i ordered one


Love that you stopped the hands to match the reference photo perfectly, bravo!


----------



## TREVI007

Beautiful!! I have received my text this morning , this beauty will be in my hands on Friday. Can't wait.....


----------



## Vindic8

TREVI007 said:


> Beautiful!! I have received my text this morning , this beauty will be in my hands on Friday. Can't wait.....


What was your order date/time?


----------



## Portland

Well, I didn't receive any sort of shipping confirmation or text message, but who cares because look what was waiting for me when I got home! #30 checking in.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> Lighting conditions make all the difference for these watches. It was a huge surprise for me that in most lighting the OVMv1 and the OVMv2 look closer in dial color then one might think. In harsh light they can look very different. I'm hoping the OVM MAXI will be closer to the v1 dial color without the inconsistancy in color palate.


The dial of the maxi with be more of a matte versus the semi gloss of the v.1

Also the lume plots, 3 batons and triangle, will be larger on the Maxi hence the name "Maxi" which is how it got its name.


----------



## JSal

O


Vindic8 said:


> I am very excited for this watch. I have the OVMv1 and the OVMv2. when this arrives I will take pictures of all three in the same lighting conditions to get to the bottom of this.


The dial on this Maxi is the same as the first Maxi. It's a subtle matte black.


----------



## JSal

n1k0 said:


> Oh my oh my, this is fabulous! That brownish dial looks just great, though I suppose it's mostly due to the lightning; still beautiful. The hesalite works great too with these cool distortions at the edges. Looks simply amazing!


The Hesalite Crystal is what gives the dial that warm brownish hue in some lighting. The dial is actually a subtle matte black.

It's the kid of thing you can stare at for hours and never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## JSal

When mine arrives I will try to do a family shot of the v.1, the O1 Maxi, and the OVM Maxi. 

I don't own a v.2 or I would include it in the shot. I'm just not fond of the grey dial for myself, although I can and do appreciate it's beauty.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

#15 checking in!! Hesalite crystal turns the vintage feel WAY up! Absolutely loving this!


----------



## T3C




----------



## TREVI007

Vindic8 said:


> What was your order date/time?


4/15/16 12:46pm #73


----------



## Portland

A little trip around the world in one pic.

Badger hair brush: made in England 
Tabac shaving soap: made in Germany 
Cherry wood box: made in France 
Hydra 6/8 straight razor in Arizona Desert Ironwood: made in the USA
Ocean Vintage Miltary Maxi LE: made in Switzerland
#allthingsman


----------



## pinchycm

Very nice. What's the length on those straps? Are they full sized ~125mm/90mm?


----------



## mykii

So which # is the highest to be delivered so far? 73? I know it will be shipped via order placement but one may presume that the lower numbers got snapped up first, this being an indicator of pace of shipping still.

I'm sitting on 274 (yes, I actually wanted this number specifically!) and can't wait any longer!!! 

In other news, I also preemptively ordered a MOD Phoenix nato in admiralty grey to round out the look. 

I love the excitement that a new watch gives. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

mykii said:


> In other news, I also preemptively ordered a MOD Phoenix nato in admiralty grey to round out the look.
> 
> I love the excitement that a new watch gives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. I've got two Bulang and Sons leather NATOs on the way.


----------



## mykii

Portland said:


> I know what you mean. I've got two Bulang and Sons leather NATOs on the way.


Which ones? Share the love!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> A little trip around the world in one pic.
> 
> Badger hair brush: made in England
> Tabac shaving soap: made in Germany
> Cherry wood box: made in France
> Hydra 6/8 straight razor in Arizona Desert Ironwood: made in the USA
> Ocean Vintage Miltary Maxi LE: made in Switzerland
> #allthingsman
> 
> View attachment 7939514


Fantastic shot Paul. You are an Artisté


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> So which # is the highest to be delivered so far? 73? I know it will be shipped via order placement but one may presume that the lower numbers got snapped up first, this being an indicator of pace of shipping still.
> 
> I'm sitting on 274 (yes, I actually wanted this number specifically!) and can't wait any longer!!!
> 
> In other news, I also preemptively ordered a MOD Phoenix nato in admiralty grey to round out the look.
> 
> I love the excitement that a new watch gives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily... I ordered on the first day and have #59 but I've yet to even get any notice of shipping.


----------



## mykii

JSal said:


> Not necessarily... I ordered on the first day and have #59 but I've yet to even get any notice of shipping.


I know, which is why I said it isn't representative but may still be an indicator. I just wanted to see what had been pieces together so far re:shipping practice.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> I know, which is why I said it isn't representative but may still be an indicator. I just wanted to see what had been pieces together so far re:shipping practice.


Gotcha. I'm hoping it's by tomorrow or the whole thing about them saying first ordered, first out may not be 100% accurate.

I haven't looked at my date/time stamp. I'm going to check now.


----------



## mykii

JSal said:


> Gotcha. I'm hoping it's by tomorrow or the whole thing about them saying first ordered, first out may not be 100% accurate.
> 
> I haven't looked at my date/time stamp. I'm going to check now.


Yeah, in that case your shipment will be an important piece of data!

Have we also worked out yet if we all get the strap? The 'limited availability' part is a little scary, but the last LE had a strap allocated for each piece despite a quota on availability also being listed.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> Yeah, in that case your shipment will be an important piece of data!
> 
> Have we also worked out yet if we all get the strap? The 'limited availability' part is a little scary, but the last LE had a strap allocated for each piece despite a quota on availability also being listed.


I received the order confirmation email on April 15th @ 17:12

Funny you mentioned the strap. I thought the same thing to myself when I placed the order because I didn't remember seeing "while supplies last" with the first Maxi edition.

Maybe it is limited as the strap included with the first Maxi edition was a Rios 1931 which Steinhart uses on all their standard edition watch. It's model number on the Steinhart website is #262

*From the Gnomon website:
*_Free Steinhart custom handmade matching vintage brown strap specially for the Ocean Vintage Military MAXI - Limited Edition worth $70. Due to its handmade nature, every strap will have a slightly different shade and texture. While stocks last.
_

The strap included with this watch is obviously a custom job. 
So knowing Steinhart, my guess from the looks of the straps that it is a "Gunny" who Steinhart uses to make straps for many of their Limited Edition watches. They also use "MEVA" custom straps and sell them on the Steinhart website. MEVA straps is owned by Eva who is an employee at Steinhart. She and her husband Arthur run the business.

I own straps from both and can attest to their fine craftsmanship and quality materials used. MEVA makes some amazing vintage ammo pouch straps.


----------



## Portland

mykii said:


> Which ones? Share the love!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I went with the Caramel 22mm (on left) and the Siena 22mm (on right). The ones in the photo are 20mm so the ones I purchased will be slightly wider. I will post actual pics with the OVM Maxi and the O1V once they arrive in case anyone is considering buying a B&S strap but wants to see real world pics on a Steinhart.


----------



## Portland

John,

I am curious to know exactly who made the limited edition strap. It is an extremely high quality strap. It smells incredible and has very unique natural striations in the grain. Now that you mentioned that it could be a Gunny, it wouldn't surprise me one bit of it was. Anyone recognize the stamp font/patterns on the back of the strap as belonging to a specific manufacturer?


----------



## pinchycm

^ Someone measure the strap for me.  

Gorgeous strap though, really. It really looks like it fills the gap between the spring bar and the case, unlike a lot of leather straps.


----------



## taike

pinchycm said:


> ^ Someone measure the strap for me...


Someone already did.



T3C said:


> 115/80 by 22/18


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> John,
> 
> I am curious to know exactly who made the limited edition strap. It is an extremely high quality strap. It smells incredible and has very unique natural striations in the grain. Now that you mentioned that it could be a Gunny, it wouldn't surprise me one bit of it was. Anyone recognize the stamp font/patterns on the back of the strap as belonging to a specific manufacturer?


Now after seeing that strap I'm a little confused...

Usually the only straps with a stamp like that are the "Rios 1931" but I've never known them to make a custom strap for Steinhart. 
When I say custom I mean a high grade hand made custom. 
Rios 1931 makes some very nice straps for Steinhart and at a great value.

I've also not known Gunny to stamp a strap made for Steinhart with anything else but the Gunny stamp.

MEVA doesn't either but maybe they did in this case. This is a riddle for sure but I have someone I can ask that I know will have the correct answer.

I'll send him a PM and report back unless he sees this thread first.


----------



## pinchycm

D'oh! Thank you! 

Seems smaller than your standard strap, I like it.  I wish I could get that strap in a ~110/70.


----------



## nurpur

One thing I don't understand about the strap being "while stocks last." From the outset they were going to produce 300 watches. So did they not order 300 straps? 
How many 100, 200? Does not make any sense as the strap is part of the draw, $70 value, and helps to justify the considerably higher asking price for the Maxi 
compared to the regular OVM2. Surely they know how many straps they have in stock and should say something like "first 100 or 150" orders. I will be disappointed if I 
don't receive one.


----------



## JSal

nurpur said:


> One thing I don't understand about the strap being "while stocks last." From the outset they were going to produce 300 watches. So did they not order 300 straps?
> How many 100, 200? Does not make any sense as the strap is part of the draw, $70 value, and helps to justify the considerably higher asking price for the Maxi
> compared to the regular OVM2. Surely they know how many straps they have in stock and should say something like "first 100 or 150" orders. I will be disappointed if I
> don't receive one.


You're correct... my hunch is that it's a lure to get a buyer on the fence to pull the trigger as an impulse buy, instead of waiting till the next day and possibly losing that fever we get when we see a watch we have to have.

So I'm fairly certain that all 300 watches will have one included. As you stated, it doesn't make sense so it was pro ably just a sales tactic.

Not really needed on these Steinhart Limited editions as they sell out quickly anyway.


----------



## nurpur

JSal said:


> You're correct... my hunch is that it's a lure to get a buyer on the fence to pull the trigger as an impulse buy, instead of waiting till the next day and possibly losing that fever we get when we see a watch we have to have.
> 
> So I'm fairly certain that all 300 watches will have one included. As you stated, it doesn't make sense so it was pro ably just a sales tactic.
> 
> Not really needed on these Steinhart Limited editions as they sell out quickly anyway.


Thanks, hope you are right


----------



## WiZARD7

Someone trying to make some quick money...
https://carousell.com/p/51349458


----------



## JSal

Here are the 2 stamps that appear on all Steinhart standard straps made for Steinhart by Rios 1931 for use on their watches.

The first one below is the first stamp used with the older Steinhart "S" logo that is more rounded.









The second one below is the current stamp that has the new logo and underneath the name Steinhart it says "Vintags Handgemacht" in German which translates to "Vintage Handmade" in English.









So there is a good possibility that Rios 1931 has made this custom strap for this limited edition. Another "tip" is that on Steinhart's website in the strap section if you look at many of the leather straps (not all) you will see at the end of the description that it says and I quote...

_"This wristband is limited supply"_


----------



## jamesezra

Just received a call from Gnomon that my #143 will be arriving tonight!

Self-collect on Friday or wait for Mailman on Saturday?


----------



## n1k0

Mine is confirmed for delivery today


----------



## Riker

RIOS 1931......



Portland said:


> John,
> 
> I am curious to know exactly who made the limited edition strap. It is an extremely high quality strap. It smells incredible and has very unique natural striations in the grain. Now that you mentioned that it could be a Gunny, it wouldn't surprise me one bit of it was. Anyone recognize the stamp font/patterns on the back of the strap as belonging to a specific manufacturer?
> 
> View attachment 7940250


----------



## JSal

Riker said:


> RIOS 1931......


Thanks for confirming it James. After reading your PM reply I came back here to post the answer but you beat me to it. Thanks again brother.

Edit: for the group. James confirmed that Rios 1931 is the maker of the Custom strap for the Maxi and told me something I had suspected... Rios 1931 is the only strap company licensed to stamp Steinhart's logo on the straps.


----------



## WiZARD7

What type of 2824-2 is in this series? The proper no date, or with date? (how much positions have the crown, when pulling out?)

mk1 OVM had movement without date, however I've seen some mk2 OVM, that had date function (obviously it is not displayed)


----------



## JSal

WiZARD7 said:


> What type of 2824-2 is in this series? The proper no date, or with date? (how much positions have the crown, when pulling out?)
> 
> mk1 OVM had movement without date, however I've seen some mk2 OVM, that had date function (obviously it is not displayed)


Steinhart always uses nothing less than an Elaboré grade 2824-2 movement.

This OVM Maxi Limited Edition has no date window. I am also fairly certain that the crown will engage in all three positions although not necessary.

As far as there being a date wheel underneath the dial, there was a big debate about that some time ago. It was eventually confirmed that the date wheel was removed from the movement.

This is not to say that this one is the same way, but I'm willing to bet it is and the date wheel has been removed. Why would ETA place 300 date wheels in the movements when they are not needed. Not to mention the cost savings.


----------



## n1k0

#40 checking in!


































Dial color is perfect, not too dark, not too light, just looks deliciously aged. The hesalite is a STUNNER. I'm so happy 



JSal said:


> I am also fairly certain that the crown will engage in all three positions although not necessary.


FWIW, mine engages in two position only.


----------



## JSal

n1k0 said:


> FWIW, mine engages in two position only.


Are you sure?

Remember, when you unscrew the crown and it's in the winding position that is position #1.... then one more pull and that would be the Fast Date change position and is #2.... then one more pull out to the Time Set position and that is #3

If it's not too much trouble can you check it again. I'm very curious.


----------



## n1k0

JSal said:


> If it's not too much trouble can you check it again. I'm very curious.


You're right, there are 3 positions, the second one is very subtle to reach but definitely there. Also the manual mentions 3 positions as well.


----------



## JSal

n1k0 said:


> You're right, there are 3 positions, the second one is very subtle to reach but definitely there. Also the manual mentions 3 positions as well.


That's why I asked you to check. I was sure there was 3 both of my original v.1's had three positions but you never know sometimes.

And yes you nailed it on the head. The 2nd position normally used for the fast date change is very subtle and you can miss it because you really aren't engaging anything with the crown in the position so it's very easy to miss.


----------



## nurpur

Hi JSal, you have been here all night on the Forum. You cannot sleep waiting for your new "Baby" to arrive? Why am I still here? Well its UK time. And yes, still waiting 
for my "lovely" to be delivered! Sad? Of Course! Another reason for waiting by the door is that this is still an "unauthorized" purchase. Someone else said that they would 
be prepared to sleep with their pooch if discovered. Not sure what I am going to do. This is the problem with "wanting" something..........leads you to "Dark Side".


----------



## m6rk

I ordered mine around 2pm EDT on 4/16 and just received a text from DHL that it will be delivered Monday before end of day.


----------



## 3mm

My #79 was ordered on:
Fri, 15 Apr 2016 16:02:20 -0700 (PDT)

And confirmation of order received at:

15 Apr 2016 17:40:55 -0700 (PDT)

Nothing from DHL yet.


----------



## Portland

JSal said:


> Thanks for confirming it James. After reading your PM reply I came back here to post the answer but you beat me to it. Thanks again brother.
> 
> Edit: for the group. James confirmed that Rios 1931 is the maker of the Custom strap for the Maxi and told me something I had suspected... Rios 1931 is the only strap company licensed to stamp Steinhart's logo on the straps.


I love this group. I feel like I learn something new every day. Thank you James and Jon for sharing your expertise.


----------



## Djk949

Might've missed something here - is the dial supposed to have a vintage-y brown/black to it?
If so, !!!


----------



## spacemanvt

has anyone actually got a shipping email?


----------



## n1k0

Djk949 said:


> Might've missed something here - is the dial supposed to have a vintage-y brown/black to it?
> If so, !!!


It's not brown per say but has a nice texture which can catch the light many different ways. Sometimes is deep black, sometimes it's dark grey, sometimes it slightly brownish depending on the surrounding lightning conditions...


----------



## JSal

Djk949 said:


> Might've missed something here - is the dial supposed to have a vintage-y brown/black to it?
> If so, !!!


The dial is described by Steinhart as Black with a matte finish.

But in certain light the Hesalite Crystal gives the dial a faint redish-brown hue.


----------



## Dec1968

Look what showed up.....

























David


----------



## sefrcoko

m6rk said:


> I ordered mine around 2pm EDT on 4/16 and just received a text from DHL that it will be delivered Monday before end of day.


That's weird. I received the order confirmation for mine on April 15 at 4:32pm...so before you, but still I haven't heard anything since or received any shipping notices/texts. Guess not first-in-first-out after all?


----------



## mambo_k

Not necessarily true. The watch is not on a direct flight from Gnomon straight to your home. It is being shipped via DHL, so the journey is depending on DHL algorithm on how they shipped. Can be from Spore eastward bound or westward bound through Europe. Weird but it happens.


----------



## Rocket Jockey

3mm said:


> My #79 was ordered on:
> Fri, 15 Apr 2016 16:02:20 -0700 (PDT)
> 
> And confirmation of order received at:
> 
> 15 Apr 2016 17:40:55 -0700 (PDT)
> 
> Nothing from DHL yet.


I am with you....order on April 15, shortly after 12:00 PDT and I have not received any notification on shipment.......hmmmmmm........


----------



## Richqqqq

JSal said:


> You're correct... my hunch is that it's a lure to get a buyer on the fence to pull the trigger as an impulse buy, instead of waiting till the next day and possibly losing that fever we get when we see a watch we have to have.
> 
> So I'm fairly certain that all 300 watches will have one included. As you stated, it doesn't make sense so it was pro ably just a sales tactic.
> 
> Not really needed on these Steinhart Limited editions as they sell out quickly anyway.


Correct. Everyone gets a strap. Straps for everyone!


----------



## m6rk

Dec1968 said:


> Look what showed up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


Looks nice...Glad you bought it now?


----------



## buddalouie

I ordered at 7 AM on the 15th and no update on mine...I did order a second a couple hours later though so that might be causing a delay

EDIT: Attempted delivery, but DHL used the wrong door and no one heard the knock o|


----------



## m6rk

sefrcoko said:


> That's weird. I received the order confirmation for mine on April 15 at 4:32pm...so before you, but still I haven't heard anything since or received any shipping notices/texts. Guess not first-in-first-out after all?


It appears that some are receiving their watch with no prior DHL text or warning as well.


----------



## Dec1968

m6rk said:


> Looks nice...Glad you bought it now?


It's still in plastic......gonna sleep on it


----------



## Sixracer

Do they all come with that blue/grey/black NATO?
That thing would look fantastic on my Titanium 500!



Dec1968 said:


> Look what showed up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


----------



## Dino7

I ordered mine and had the confirmation email within 3 hours of the initial email , have had no dispatch email nor anything from Dhl . Usually I get an email from gnomon with a tracking ID that I can use to pay vat/duty to Dhl online , so there is no delay to delivery - however with this one have heard nothing ?


----------



## Portland

Sixracer said:


> Do they all come with that blue/grey/black NATO?
> That thing would look fantastic on my Titanium 500!


Mine came with the same NATO. It will look great on my Ocean One Premium Blue.


----------



## spacemanvt

what is in the black gnomon thing?


----------



## Vindic8

Portland said:


> Mine came with the same NATO. It will look great on my Ocean One Premium Blue.


I think I'll put it on my OT500


----------



## Portland

spacemanvt said:


> what is in the black gnomon thing?


It's a microfiber cleaning cloth that rolls up into a baggie.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

spacemanvt said:


> what is in the black gnomon thing?


Its a little pouch which holds a microfiber cleaning cloth.


----------



## watchlover7023

Well I ordered 5 pieces. I have serial as low as under 15 and as high as 250ish. I have gotten my tracking for 3 pieces.
My guess is Gnomon is trying their best to QC and ship all the 300 pieces on top of their everyday orders. 

Exercise some patience. You will receive your tracking number when it is ready to ship.

The extra straps and cleaning cloth is a bonus from Gnomon. Don't think we should nit-pick on those. Hell, I have bought watches upwards of 30 grand and they charge you $800 for a strap.


----------



## mykii

watchlover7023 said:


> Well I ordered 5 pieces. I have serial as low as under 15 and as high as 250ish. I have gotten my tracking for 3 pieces.
> My guess is Gnomon is trying their best to QC and ship all the 300 pieces on top of their everyday orders.
> 
> Exercise some patience. You will receive your tracking number when it is ready to ship.
> 
> The extra straps and cleaning cloth is a bonus from Gnomon. Don't think we should nit-pick on those. Hell, I have bought watches upwards of 30 grand and they charge you $800 for a strap.


What are your plans for 5 watches? Resale I presume?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Surgically add three more arms?



mykii said:


> What are your plans for 5 watches? Resale I presume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> Surgically add three more arms?


Lol...another option would be 2 on the wrists, 2 on the ankles, and 1 hanging on a chain around the neck


----------



## Dec1968

sefrcoko said:


> Lol...another option would be 2 on the wrists, 2 on the ankles, and 1 hanging on a chain around the neck


I'm glad your final option was a chain around the neck.....hahaha!!


----------



## Vindic8

sefrcoko said:


> Lol...another option would be 2 on the wrists, 2 on the ankles, and 1 hanging on a chain around the neck


He could wear the last one on his schmeckie.


----------



## jaspert

I ordered within 2 hours of the first release. 
Got it at work this morning without any DHL notification.


----------



## chrismcfly

Hi, i receive mine.. Really nice but, pearl is not well center on the triangle, hands are not brushed...


----------



## chrismcfly

chrismcfly said:


> Hi, i receive mine.. Really nice but, pearl is not well center on the triangle, hands are not brushed...


Forget the picture...


----------



## Mpcdude

Anyone had any scratches on the crystal yet?


----------



## spacemanvt

chrismcfly said:


> Hi, i receive mine.. Really nice but, pearl is not well center on the triangle, hands are not brushed...


pearl looks ok?
hands are not brushed?


----------



## n1k0

chrismcfly said:


> hands are not brushed...


Yup, they're clearly not. Or that's the kind of highly reflective shiny brushing :/ Definitely not the same look as in the pictures from Gnomon. Not a deal breaker for me, though I'd have preferred them actually brushed for sure.



Mpcdude said:


> Anyone had any scratches on the crystal yet?


I slammed the hesalite onto that silly door handle this morning, and nothing. I guess I was lucky on this one.


----------



## WiZARD7

n1k0 said:


> Yup, they're clearly not. Or that's the kind of highly reflective shiny brushing :/ Definitely not the same look as in the pictures from Gnomon. Not a deal breaker for me, though I'd have preferred them actually brushed for sure.


For me it never appeared brushed, on any pictures.


----------



## n1k0

WiZARD7 said:


> For me it never appeared brushed, on any pictures.


It's probably matter of photography but I thought the hands were much less reflective than the ones in the real thing.



















That's my first OVM so this may have been always the case, and simply matter of angles, lense used and lightning. Just I was expecting a more matte finishing on the hands, nothing more, nothing less. And definitely not a big deal anyway, I'm still super happy with this watch


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Arrived this afternoon 


Its even more gorgeous in real life!
They have made some subtle improvements over the v2.
the bracelet now has half-links, a polished chamfer on the clasp, and screws to disconnect the bracelet from the end lugs.

A word of warning though! If you remove the end lugs, they are an absolute nightmare to get back in. This is completely unlike my OVMv2 and OBDLC, which simply click. With this one, you need to bend the springbar tips inwards when in place, to find the lug holes, because the holes aren't perfectly aligned. This does however result in a very tight fit with absolutely no rattle or play between case and end links. A fair trade, unless you enjoy swapping between bracelet and other straps.

FYI, the older style bracelet still fits, as the case appears unchanged.


----------



## Grahamelawton

I was a bit sceptical on the crystal (plastic vs glass, simple terms) but I have to say the limited looks amazing. Congrats to the 300 limited few.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

I didn't notice the half links! How neat is that?

I'm not sure if the polished chamfer is new? I think the links screws to disconnect the bracelet from the end lugs is a nice touch... though I'm not sure what I'd ever use them for. 



Cosmodromedary said:


> Arrived this afternoon
> 
> 
> Its even more gorgeous in real life!
> They have made some subtle improvements over the v2.
> the bracelet now has half-links, a polished chamfer on the clasp, and screws to disconnect the bracelet from the end lugs.
> 
> A word of warning though! If you remove the end lugs, they are an absolute nightmare to get back in. This is completely unlike my OVMv2 and OBDLC, which simply click. With this one, you need to bend the springbar tips inwards when in place, to find the lug holes, because the holes aren't perfectly aligned. This does however result in a very tight fit with absolutely no rattle or play between case and end links. A fair trade, unless you enjoy swapping between bracelet and other straps.
> 
> FYI, the older style bracelet still fits, as the case appears unchanged.


----------



## jessemack

Got the watch yesterday. Love it! But... there is what looks like a small smudge under the crystal by the 9 o'clock marker. You can see it inbetween the hands in the pic. I keep telling myself I can live with it, but it's the first thing I look at every time I look at the watch. Anyone ever deal with Steinhart's warranty program? Am I going to be without the watch for 6 weeks now?


----------



## wittyphrase

n1k0 said:


> It's probably matter of photography but I thought the hands were much less reflective than the ones in the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my first OVM so this may have been always the case, and simply matter of angles, lense used and lightning. Just I was expecting a more matte finishing on the hands, nothing more, nothing less. And definitely not a big deal anyway, I'm still super happy with this watch


It definitely appears to be the result of using a large, diffused light source for the product photograph. Can see that being a bummer though if people mistook it for a brushed finish.


----------



## Nayche

wittyphrase said:


> It definitely appears to be the result of using a large, diffused light source for the product photograph. Can see that being a bummer though if people mistook it for a brushed finish.


It actually stated brushed hands in the spec listed by Gnomon


----------



## sefrcoko

jessemack said:


> Got the watch yesterday. Love it! But... there is what looks like a small smudge under the crystal by the 9 o'clock marker. You can see it inbetween the hands in the pic. I keep telling myself I can live with it, but it's the first thing I look at every time I look at the watch. Anyone ever deal with Steinhart's warranty program? Am I going to be without the watch for 6 weeks now?


Ugh that's annoying. I don't have experience with Steinhart warranty but I would definitely contact them for this. Maybe some could live with it but that would bother me....and besides you should have the proper product you paid for.


----------



## PJL

Are you sure that blemish is not a protection sticker?
Earlier today I thought I had a blemish until I realise it was a protection sticker.
I peeled it off. Blemish gone 
The watch comes with 2 layers of protection on the dial. The second layer was was not easy to see.


----------



## pinchycm

List yours on eBay already?  Sticking with the light gray?



Dec1968 said:


> Look what showed up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


----------



## pinchycm

Guys, this truly belongs on a strap. What a beaut!


----------



## m6rk

jessemack said:


> Got the watch yesterday. Love it! But... there is what looks like a small smudge under the crystal by the 9 o'clock marker. You can see it inbetween the hands in the pic. I keep telling myself I can live with it, but it's the first thing I look at every time I look at the watch. Anyone ever deal with Steinhart's warranty program? Am I going to be without the watch for 6 weeks now?


I think PJL could be correct. What do I see at the 3 min mark..it looks like a piece of protective plastic raising up.


----------



## Rocket Jockey

Hmmmm...purchased on 4/15....still no delivery notification or delivery......this has not been my week for watches!!

m6rk - send me one of yours!!


----------



## jeffro100

#24 reporting for duty! I immediately took it off the bracelet and onto the provided leather strap. Steinhart straps are great - very flexible.


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> List yours on eBay already?  Sticking with the light gray?


Yep I did. Keeping the OVM v2. This didn't make me all hot and bothered. Grrrrr!!!

But I am glad I bought it just in case. I would have kicked myself for not finding out.


----------



## TREVI007

#73 reporting from Florida USA..... LOVE IT!!


----------



## m6rk

Rocket Jockey said:


> Hmmmm...purchased on 4/15....still no delivery notification or delivery......this has not been my week for watches!!
> 
> m6rk - send me one of yours!!


Hey...I haven't received mine either! I did buy one on day two and the second on day three so I wasn't really expecting them this early anyway. I did get notice that one is due in Monday and via tracking, I see it in Cincinnati now so Monday looks good.


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> Yep I did. Keeping the OVM v2. This didn't make me all hot and bothered. Grrrrr!!!
> 
> But I am glad I bought it just in case. I would have kicked myself for not finding out.


Bummer.


----------



## jessemack

m6rk said:


> I think PJL could be correct. What do I see at the 3 min mark..it looks like a piece of protective plastic raising up.


It's not plastic. It's very noticeably under the crystal. If I look at just the right angle from the side of the crystal, I can see that it's underneath. Also, if there is a piece of lint on top of the crystal it's very obviously raised above the smudge underneath. Bummed.


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> Bummer.


I know. I had high hopes.


----------



## Portland

Dec1968 said:


> I know. I had high hopes.


What did you not like about it David? Just curious.


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> What did you not like about it David? Just curious.


I didn't like the texture on the dial for one. The hesalite looks awesome, but I like the look of the domed sapphire better and the height just felt a tad too tall for me. The dial color is great, but I love the grey as well.

There just wasn't enough differences to justify having both.

It's a beautiful watch. No doubt about it. Perhaps had I not already had the OVM v2 maybe it would be different.

Bottom line - I didn't fall in love. Sometimes you just have that gut feeling when you see/wear a watch. I didn't get it with this one.


----------



## m6rk

Dec1968 said:


> I didn't like the texture on the dial for one. The hesalite looks awesome, but I like the look of the domed sapphire better and the height just felt a tad too tall for me. The dial color is great, but I love the grey as well.
> 
> There just wasn't enough differences to justify having both.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch. No doubt about it. Perhaps had I not already had the OVM v2 maybe it would be different.
> 
> Bottom line - I didn't fall in love. Sometimes you just have that gut feeling when you see/wear a watch. I didn't get it with this one.


The Ocean Vintage GMT has a textured dial. I wonder if they are similar. The textured dial on the OVGMT is black but the texturing gives it a slight gray appearance at times.


----------



## T3C

Dec1968 said:


> I didn't like the texture on the dial for one. The hesalite looks awesome, but I like the look of the domed sapphire better and the height just felt a tad too tall for me. The dial color is great, but I love the grey as well.
> 
> There just wasn't enough differences to justify having both.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch. No doubt about it. Perhaps had I not already had the OVM v2 maybe it would be different.
> 
> Bottom line - I didn't fall in love. Sometimes you just have that gut feeling when you see/wear a watch. I didn't get it with this one.


Gotta agree ... some watches are just love on first sight ... not this one. After all the excitement of a new watch, I can only say I love it as much as the OVM2. But I'm keeping it.


----------



## Milo Ren

Hello there Steinhart fans, has anyone received info on when the OVM Maxi is going to ship? Has anyone received it yet? Thanks


----------



## Dec1968

Milo Ren said:


> Hello there Steinhart fans, has anyone received info on when the OVM Maxi is going to ship? Has anyone received it yet? Thanks


UH, yes. Some of us (me included) have received them. If you go back a few pages you will see the pictures we've listed and the answers to your question.


----------



## Vindic8

m6rk said:


> The Ocean Vintage GMT has a textured dial. I wonder if they are similar. The textured dial on the OVGMT is black but the texturing gives it a slight gray appearance at times.


That is also true of the OT500, it has a textured black dial (looks like asphalt) that also shows as quite matte black or grey at times. "Black dial" sure can mean a lot of things. My Omega Seamaster and Davosa both had dials that looked like liquid black ink.


----------



## m6rk

Vindic8 said:


> That is also true of the OT500, it has a textured black dial (looks like asphalt) that also shows as quite matte black or grey at times. "Black dial" sure can mean a lot of things. My Omega Seamaster and Davosa both had dials that looked like liquid black ink.


Same with my Sinn 556I. It's a gloss black and it's as black as it can get. Love it!


----------



## Milo Ren

Anticipation, haven't received an email with tracking info :-( Called DHL w/o a tracking number but provided my name and zip. So far nothing my way to Chicago.


----------



## 3mm

I contacted Gnomon to ask for the tracking number, but no response there. Called DHL Canada and they gave me the tracking number (lookup by name and address). It's on hold in Cinci.


----------



## Millex

Ok this thread sold me on getting. And now showing them off knowing I was the last one is just cruel! I still hate you all lol jk. Thank god I'm not married.


----------



## Dino7

Not happy - was out at work but DHL have tried to deliver , the wife did not have £24 in cash so they would not let her take delivery ( offered to pay by card but not an option apparently ) - had no email from either Gnomon nor dhl to say any delivery would take place , in fact nothing since original confirmation of order email . I would have gladly paid the vat / duty of £24 if they had let me know in advance !


----------



## chrismcfly

Dino7 said:


> Not happy - was out at work but DHL have tried to deliver , the wife did not have £24 in cash so they would not let her take delivery ( offered to pay by card but not an option apparently ) - had no email from either Gnomon nor dhl to say any delivery would take place , in fact nothing since original confirmation of order email . I would have gladly paid the vat / duty of £24 if they had let me know in advance !


In Canada, DHL accept debit card as well.


----------



## pinchycm

Millex said:


> Ok this thread sold me on getting. And now showing them off knowing I was the last one is just cruel! I still hate you all lol jk. Thank god I'm not married.


Wait what?


----------



## Rocket Jockey

Hmmm...with the discussion once again related to the color and now texture of the dial.....I think prices are headed higher for the OVM V1!!! 

Still no delivery notice.......


----------



## Portland

Rocket Jockey said:


> Hmmm...with the discussion once again related to the color and now texture of the dial.....I think prices are headed higher for the OVM V1!!!


Personal preference I guess. I think the dial and the overall watch is much nicer than the OVM 1.0. I can't express enough how much character that hesalite adds to the watch. IMO this is one of the nicest watches I've seen from Steinhart. But again, it's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## pinchycm

^ I would agree that the new dial color is much better, if not perfect for the watch. The matte black in my opinion is actually quite fitting, and much more representative from a homage perspective. I also agree that this is probably the nicest piece I've ever seen from Steinhart (in terms of the homages go).


----------



## Sixracer

WOW!

PRETTY EXCITED NOW!

I have an eternity to wait. Ordered one of the last 10, #247. AAAAHAAAHAHAHAhhhhhhh


----------



## TREVI007

I have to confess.... I own 4 other Steinhart and .... By far this is my favorite of all!
very pleased with this investment. #73 = the year I was born.

about the dial color.... I don't own a OVM1, but in my humble opinion this shade of black goes better with the vintage look of this watch. But again this is just my opinion...


----------



## trianglebrick

Is it just me or do the lume/hour plots look larger on the ocean one maxi than on the military maxi?


----------



## pinchycm

trianglebrick said:


> Is it just me or do the lume/hour plots look larger on the ocean one maxi than on the military maxi?


They are larger. It's like a maxi maxi dial.


----------



## Dino7

chrismcfly said:


> In Canada, DHL accept debit card as well.


They do in the Uk , if you pay in advance of delivery . Problem is when there is no advance warning of delivery , a guy turns up at your door and will only take cash (exact amount , no change ) then goes away without delivering as no one has exact cash amount to accept delivery . Dhl tried to deliver , but neither gnomon nor dhl gave any warning that delivery would be Friday 29th and £24 cash would be payable or dhl would leave with the package , no delivery !


----------



## Dino7

Anyway , now I have a DHL reference for delivery , I have been able to pay the vat / duty due online and hopefully delivery will happen Saturday/Monday !!


----------



## chrismcfly

I had high expectations for this wristwatch, and I'm glad of the speed of delivery and two strap bonus .. Here I am disappointed by some details with whom I can live ... The pearl of the bezel is not properly centered in the triangle, then the hour is a fault on the edges, as if she had been badly chipped or damaged .. the needles should be brushed metal and they are not, but we paid for these details.
I like the matte dial by cons, and the rest of the watch, and the serial number 111/300 ...
Here, I will have to return to fix this.


----------



## chrismcfly

I also wanted to add that the markers are yellow, beige than I thought ... to make more and more realistic patina vintage, he would have had them less dull and more yellow gold.


----------



## Portland

chrismcfly said:


> I had high expectations for this wristwatch, and I'm glad of the speed of delivery and two strap bonus .. Here I am disappointed by some details with whom I can live ... The pearl of the bezel is not properly centered in the triangle, then the hour is a fault on the edges, as if she had been badly chipped or damaged .. the needles should be brushed metal and they are not, but we paid for these details.
> I like the matte dial by cons, and the rest of the watch, and the serial number 111/300 ...
> Here, I will have to return to fix this.
> 
> View attachment 7960490
> 
> View attachment 7960522


To clarify, you would like Rolex-like precision engineering for about $529?


----------



## chrismcfly

Excuse me, last intervention, in fact I can not find how to edit my reply... So here's where it is mentioned that the hands are in brushed metal;


----------



## chrismcfly

Hehe, no Portland..
These watch cost to me 700$ Can and not 529.. At this price it's normal to have quality.
This is not a vulgar replica made in China on the edge of a street ...


----------



## Riverbeaver

So how's the lume on the Maxi? My V2 has just ok lume. This one is advertised as glowing like a torch.


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> I didn't notice the half links! How neat is that?
> 
> I'm not sure if the polished chamfer is new? I think the links screws to disconnect the bracelet from the end lugs is a nice touch... though I'm not sure what I'd ever use them for.


Just take it to your local watchmaker (with Steinhart's approval first) and have them pop the movement out (which takes about 30 seconds) and they use some (I can't think of the name at this moment) that looks like clay. It's used in watchmaking and has many uses. One is to remove smudges or dust and fingerprints.

If you feel comfortable with that then you won't be without your watch for a day.


----------



## JSal

Rocket Jockey said:


> Hmmmm...purchased on 4/15....still no delivery notification or delivery......this has not been my week for watches!!
> 
> m6rk - send me one of yours!!


It could be on the way. Mine was order on 4/15 and I heard nothing so I wrote Gnomon. They said they sent me a notice of shipping with tracking number and I should check my spam. But they gave me the tracking order and it confirmed that they had shipped it this past Wednesday.

I check my spam folder but there was nothing there.

Also, my watch arrived into the US at DHL's hub but it missed the connecting flight. So I will not receive the watch until Monday as DHL does not deliver on Saturday.

So I would write Gnomon as the same thing probably happened to you.

They will at least give you a tracking number so you can see where the watch is.


----------



## mykii

Hmm, I'm a bit worried about QC after seeing some of these complaints. 

So for those who have received their watch, what do you think of the polished hands? I have to say I would prefer brushed, esp. As it was advertised as such, but as of now (no watch in hand) I don't foresee it being a deal breaker.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

m6rk said:


> Hey...I haven't received mine either! I did buy one on day two and the second on day three so I wasn't really expecting them this early anyway. I did get notice that one is due in Monday and via tracking, I see it in Cincinnati now so Monday looks good.


Yours is probably with mine. Mine is also in Cincinnati and missed it's connecting flight to NY.

It was scheduled to be delivered today but is now coming Monday.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> I contacted Gnomon to ask for the tracking number, but no response there. Called DHL Canada and they gave me the tracking number (lookup by name and address). It's on hold in Cinci.


That's exactly what mines says "on hold".

Spoke to DHL and they did a trace and found out it arrived late a missed the connecting flight.


----------



## JSal

trianglebrick said:


> Is it just me or do the lume/hour plots look larger on the ocean one maxi than on the military maxi?


They're not supposed to. Both should be the same.

When I receive mine I will compare it to my OceanOne Maxi and my standard Ocean Vintage Military.

The OVM Maxi plots should be larger than the standard OVM and the same size as the OceanOne Maxi


----------



## JSal

Riverbeaver said:


> So how's the lume on the Maxi? My V2 has just ok lume. This one is advertised as glowing like a torch.


Don't believe that...

Super-LumiNova's "Vintage Old Radium" which is what is used on this watch as well as the last Maxi and all standard OVM watches just don't glow very bright or for very long.

It's just inherent to the pigment of the lume.

Nothing will glow as bright as a lume that is White.

Please don't confuse this with the color the lume is in the dark.

I'm talking about what the lume looks like in daylight.

The absolute Worst is Black lume. It barely lights up even if you hold it under a light source for a long time


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> Hmm, I'm a bit worried about QC after seeing some of these complaints.
> 
> So for those who have received their watch, what do you think of the polished hands? I have to say I would prefer brushed, esp. As it was advertised as such, but as of now (no watch in hand) I don't foresee it being a deal breaker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think we're better off with polished as the original watch this pays homage to had polished hands.

They probably spec'd it out originally with brushed hands to emulate a worn original. As most originals have pitted hands.


----------



## jamesezra

#143 reporting in! Figured an unboxing video would do the watch better justice! Loving it!


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> It could be on the way. Mine was order on 4/15 and I heard nothing so I wrote Gnomon. They said they sent me a notice of shipping with tracking number and I should check my spam. But they gave me the tracking order and it confirmed that they had shipped it this past Wednesday.
> 
> I check my spam folder but there was nothing there.
> 
> Also, my watch arrived into the US at DHL's hub but it missed the connecting flight. So I will not receive the watch until Monday as DHL does not deliver on Saturday.
> 
> So I would write Gnomon as the same thing probably happened to you.
> 
> They will at least give you a tracking number so you can see where the watch is.


I am in exact same situation, but since I travel on Sunday I asked whether I can pickup the watch on Saturday. It should arrive to Canada tomorrow, and their distribution center is some 50km away. They did say that this is possible, and that I can pick it if it arrives tomorrow (which is should).

So my point is, call DHL and ask whether you can pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> I am in exact same situation, but since I travel on Sunday I asked whether I can pickup the watch on Saturday. It should arrive to Canada tomorrow, and their distribution center is some 50km away. They did say that this is possible, and that I can pick it if it arrives tomorrow (which is should).
> 
> So my point is, call DHL and ask whether you can pick it up tomorrow.


Funny you mention that as I was planning on doing that. I hope it gets a flight out soon. It still shows on hold.


----------



## Nayche

mykii said:


> Hmm, I'm a bit worried about QC after seeing some of these complaints.
> 
> So for those who have received their watch, what do you think of the polished hands? I have to say I would prefer brushed, esp. As it was advertised as such, but as of now (no watch in hand) I don't foresee it being a deal breaker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I'm beginning to think the brushed hands on the spec may have been a typo or mistake. They didn't look like brushed hands to me in the photos.

It's a bit frustrating as with polished hands the MAXI is even more similar to my OVM2.

I'm sure I'll love the watch but it's the small details that makes all the difference. I think it's pretty bad form for Gnomon to ship this watch with a different spec to that listed.


----------



## mykii

jamesezra said:


> #143 reporting in! Figured an unboxing video would do the watch better justice! Loving it!


Thanks for making this. Made my feelings of apprehension leave and I'm just excited to get the watch now!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

Just buffed out my first tiny scratches on the hesalite using a capecod cloth; worked great. That was mostly done to act as a proof of concept, I actually think this watch deserves scratches and dents to reflect its original nature


----------



## nurpur

Toathus said:


> I think it's pretty bad form for Gnomon to ship this watch with a different spec to that listed.


I tend to agree. Whilst it may appear that this is a small detail that is different from the description - it is not. Everything on a watch is 
all about the small details. I dont think that the finish on the hands is a small deal and it should be correctly described. Likewise the colour 
of the face. From the unboxing video it clearly shows that it has a tendency to be grey. It is not black all the time. The worst aspect is that 
if you don't like these details, that were not correctly described, and you want to return the watch for a refund - then you are liable for 
all shipping charges (both ways) and maybe a deduction if you took off the stickers to look at it properly. I have the OVM2. I like it most 
of the time except when it gets really a washed out look. I thought the new black face would be more consistent. It appears that it may 
not be. None of these things would be an issue if they described the items correctly in the first place.


----------



## nurpur

sorry for the formatting dont know why it does that!


----------



## JSal

nurpur said:


> I tend to agree. Whilst it may appear that this is a small detail that is different from the description - it is not. Everything on a watch is
> all about the small details. I dont think that the finish on the hands is a small deal and it should be correctly described. Likewise the colour
> of the face. From the unboxing video it clearly shows that it has a tendency to be grey. It is not black all the time. The worst aspect is that
> if you don't like these details, that were not correctly described, and you want to return the watch for a refund - then you are liable for
> all shipping charges (both ways) and maybe a deduction if you took off the stickers to look at it properly. I have the OVM2. I like it most
> of the time except when it gets really a washed out look. I thought the new black face would be more consistent. It appears that it may
> not be. None of these things would be an issue if they described the items correctly in the first place.


I'm sorry but I don't agree, especially when you can turn around and sell it for more than you paid. At the very least you can instantly get all your money back by listing it at cost.
So if you're unhappy with it, just list it in the sales forum. I'm sure someone will snatch it right up and you won't lose a dime, and you'll probably make a few dollars if you're patient.


----------



## mykii

I agree with everything everyone has said on both fronts of the argument. 

However, from what I've seen so far, I am looking forward to seeing the dial color in the flesh. I prefer ovm2 over ovm1, so if this looks black with aspects of light gray I'd be really happy. Something similar to the JLC heritage dials is what I'm hoping for at the moment. 

Lastly, while I'd like brushed hands from the video posted above I have absolutely zero issues with the polished aesthetic as of right now. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

The point that I am trying to make is that we should be able to rely on accurate descriptions 
from manufacturers and sellers. If they do not describe it correctly, then why should we 
have to accept it and be penalised. This applies to anything not just watches. Selling on is 
not so easy and I don't see why that should be the only recourse.


----------



## spacemanvt

Relax everyone relax.. I'm not so bothered about the hands.. Either way it's all good imo

I just want the black dial 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

nurpur said:


> The point that I am trying to make is that we should be able to rely on accurate descriptions
> from manufacturers and sellers. If they do not describe it correctly, then why should we
> have to accept it and be penalised. This applies to anything not just watches. Selling on is
> not so easy and I don't see why that should be the only recourse.


I agree with you and especially if you're buying from overseas.

But if you see pictures that don't jive with the description, shouldn't we inquire as to which is correct?


----------



## Mpcdude

Just got mine. Gorgeous watch. The dial color is slightly lighter than the OVM 1, but a lot darker than v2. It is actually perfect. FYI, for those who have the watch, take note to actually remove a very transparent piece of film from the crystal if you haven't done so. The film is almost transparent.


----------



## Rocket Jockey

Originally Posted by *nurpur* 
_I tend to agree. Whilst it may appear that this is a small detail that is different from the description - it is not. Everything on a watch is 
all about the small details. I dont think that the finish on the hands is a small deal and it should be correctly described. Likewise the colour 
of the face. From the unboxing video it clearly shows that it has a tendency to be grey. It is not black all the time. The worst aspect is that 
if you don't like these details, that were not correctly described, and you want to return the watch for a refund - then you are liable for 
all shipping charges (both ways) and maybe a deduction if you took off the stickers to look at it properly. I have the OVM2. I like it most 
of the time except when it gets really a washed out look. I thought the new black face would be more consistent. It appears that it may 
not be. None of these things would be an issue if they described the items correctly in the first place._









Originally Posted by *JSal
*_I'm sorry but I don't agree, especially when you can turn around and sell it for more than you paid. At the very least you can instantly get all your money back by listing it at cost.__
__So if you're unhappy with it, just list it in the sales forum. I'm sure someone will snatch it right up and you won't lose a dime, and you'll probably make a few dollars if you're patient._

I am sorry but I don't agree. The manufacturers description is our trusted source when making a buying decision, every minor detail, and the manufacturer has a responsibility to meet their own description. The shade of black is probably subjective but brushed hands vs. not brushed....pretty straight forward. Your remedy should not create a burden, such as selling it to recoup your money, some people hate to sell. In this case is there an opportunity to flip it get your money back, I would say yes, but again you shouldn't have to.

JSal, you are the most loyal Steinhart enthusiast on these boards. Steinhart is my current obssession and I think they represent a great value and their design is right up my alley but I still call a wart a wart. You LOVE and defend these watches warts and all!!! b-)b-)b-)b-) They need to send you a t-shirt or something!!!

Deep thoughts..... What a blessed life we live if getting a new watch that is not quite black enough is our biggest problem of the day!!

Still haven't seen any delivery news on mine......first in first out......hmmmmm..... I can't wait to compare the dial to the OVM1 V1, OVM1 V2, OVGMT. If I can get the correct lighting I will post a comparison pic.

Peace.


----------



## JSal

Rocket Jockey said:


> Originally Posted by *nurpur*
> _I tend to agree. Whilst it may appear that this is a small detail that is different from the description - it is not. Everything on a watch is
> all about the small details. I dont think that the finish on the hands is a small deal and it should be correctly described. Likewise the colour
> of the face. From the unboxing video it clearly shows that it has a tendency to be grey. It is not black all the time. The worst aspect is that
> if you don't like these details, that were not correctly described, and you want to return the watch for a refund - then you are liable for
> all shipping charges (both ways) and maybe a deduction if you took off the stickers to look at it properly. I have the OVM2. I like it most
> of the time except when it gets really a washed out look. I thought the new black face would be more consistent. It appears that it may
> not be. None of these things would be an issue if they described the items correctly in the first place._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JSal
> *_I'm sorry but I don't agree, especially when you can turn around and sell it for more than you paid. At the very least you can instantly get all your money back by listing it at cost.__
> __So if you're unhappy with it, just list it in the sales forum. I'm sure someone will snatch it right up and you won't lose a dime, and you'll probably make a few dollars if you're patient._
> 
> I am sorry but I don't agree. The manufacturers description is our trusted source when making a buying decision, every minor detail, and the manufacturer has a responsibility to meet their own description. The shade of black is probably subjective but brushed hands vs. not brushed....pretty straight forward. Your remedy should not create a burden, such as selling it to recoup your money, some people hate to sell. In this case is there an opportunity to flip it get your money back, I would say yes, but again you shouldn't have to.
> 
> JSal, you are the most loyal Steinhart enthusiast on these boards but I don't understand how you could disagree that a watch should meet the manufacturer's own description. Steinhart is my current obssession and I think they represent a great value and their design is right up my alley but I still call a wart a wart. You LOVE and defend these watches warts and all!!! b-)b-)b-)b-) They need to send you a t-shirt or something!!!
> 
> Deep thoughts..... What a blessed life we live if getting a new watch that is not quite black enough is our biggest problem of the day!!
> 
> Still haven't seen any delivery news on mine......first in first out......hmmmmm..... I can't wait to compare the dial to the OVM1 V1, OVM1 V2, OVGMT. If I can get the correct lighting I will post a comparison pic.
> 
> Peace.


I'm sorry maybe I didn't say it correctly. While I was talking about this particular watch and being able to flip it.

I do agree that it is quite frustrating if something is misrepresented. In this case do we know if it's Steinhart or Gnomon. Who knows...

My only point is while it is the manufacturers responsibility to represent the product they're selling correctly, there is also a responsibility to us as consumers to be careful to read and view the product.

In this case there was a description that said "brushed hands" while the pictures displayed what appear to be polished hands.

I noticed it but to me it didn't matter which finish they were so I didn't bother to ask.

My thought were that the pictures might be a little off and they were probably brushed.

But if it mattered to me, I certainly would have contacted Gnomon and asked about the discrepancy between the description and the pictures.

Now if the pictures looked like the hands were brushed and the description said brushed, and they turned out to be polished and no mention of the change was made to the finish of the hands was made, that to me would be a serious offense.

Who knows what happened in this case. We have pictures that look like hands are polished and a description that says they should be brushed.

Did Gnomon write the description and make an error?

Did Steinhart change the specs for the hands at some point?

There are many possibilities. But all in all if this watch is anything like the last Maxi (and it should be) it will be viewed by many as the nicest version of OVM to date.

I hope I was more clear this time. I didn't want to give the impression that I was in support of companies misrepresenting their products intentionally or unintentionally.

In this case my guess is that it was a mistake on someone's part, but who fault is the question I don't think we'll ever know.


----------



## Dec1968

I know some of you guys are upset but it's a great looking watch. Pictures were available prior to ordering. 


David


----------



## n1k0

JSal said:


> In this case there was a description that said "brushed hands" while the pictures displayed what appear to be polished hands.


Interestingly enough, that bit of the description is now gone from the product page. Hmmm. If someone from Gnomon is currently watching this thread, now is probably a good time to chime in 

Also, the hands did appear brushed *to me* in the picture below, hence why I was confident they would actually come that way:










I'm for sure no expert at metal treatments, especially when they're applied to small pieces like watch hands, so I may have been entirely wrong the whole time.

I really tried hard to reproduce that texture with many light sources and didn't manage to obtain it. The photographer may have spent quite some time to obtain this texture with the same polished hands I have. Maybe I'm just missing the appropriate light source setup, anyway I feel like this picture combined with the _now gone_ description could have make people having sane expectations here.

It may sounds like I'm complaining but I'm not! I love this watch, it's nearly perfect. And to be totally honest, I'm finding the reflective hands being very legible when hit by some direct light source, so it might actually be a feature instead of a real default.


----------



## Portland

n1k0 said:


> I really tried hard to reproduce that texture with many light sources and didn't manage to obtain it. The photographer may have spent quite some time to obtain this texture with the same polished hands I have. Maybe I'm just missing the appropriate light source setup, anyway I feel like this picture combined with the _now gone_ description could have make people having sane expectations here.


I get it, people are upset about the hands. It makes sense why. But I HIGHLY doubt a Gnomon photographer went out of their way to try to get the lighting conditions just right to make the hands look brushed. Gnomon had no concerns that they needed to "convince" people to buy this watch. The watch sells itself and there was no doubt it would sell out.

So, intentional misrepresentation? I seriously doubt it. A mistake in the listing description? Yeah, most likely. If you guys are that bummed out about the hands and don't want to re-sell it, then contact Gnomon and see what they say. But my gut tells me that the majority of those complaining about the hands won't want to part with this gorgeous watch over this issue.


----------



## raze

n1k0 said:


> Interestingly enough, that bit of the description is now gone from the product page. Hmmm. If someone from Gnomon is currently watching this thread, now is probably a good time to chime in
> 
> Also, the hands did appear brushed *to me* in the picture below, hence why I was confident they would actually come that way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for sure no expert at metal treatments, especially when they're applied to small pieces like watch hands, so I may have been entirely wrong the whole time.
> 
> I really tried hard to reproduce that texture with many light sources and didn't manage to obtain it. The photographer may have spent quite some time to obtain this texture with the same polished hands I have. Maybe I'm just missing the appropriate light source setup, anyway I feel like this picture combined with the _now gone_ description could have make people having sane expectations here.
> 
> It may sounds like I'm complaining but I'm not! I love this watch, it's nearly perfect. And to be totally honest, I'm finding the reflective hands being very legible when hit by some direct light source, so it might actually be a feature instead of a real default.


I read the description too and looked at this picture when I was contemplating the purchase. The hands appear to be brushed to my eyes anyway.


----------



## MacTruck

Went with this black dial milsub. BOOM!


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> Went with this black dial milsub. BOOM!


That's such a good looking watch - but the dial is....boring....sorry


----------



## Sixracer

Polished, brushed. Enough already! It is a fantastic looking watch for an outstanding price that started to appreciate as soon as it was sold out. 

How about some humble appreciation for the fact you are able to own this watch?!


----------



## 3mm

Sixracer said:


> Polished, brushed. Enough already! It is a fantastic looking watch for an outstanding price that started to appreciate as soon as it was sold out.
> 
> How about some humble appreciation for the fact you are able to own this watch?!


Just curious, for those that would like the brushed hands, how much would it cost to get a watchmaker to remove the hands and brush them a bit?

EDIT: I wouldn't do that myself, just thought that could be an option for people that do want brushed hands. Also, would this void the warranty? I assume so.


----------



## pinchycm

^ This. Honestly, I think all the updates to it make it really it a perfect modern tribute to a 5517, if that's what you're into. Enjoy it, and if you don't, I'm sure you can offload it for more than you paid for it and someone else will.


----------



## TREVI007

For all of those that are very frustrated and unhappy because of the color of the dial, hands polish or brushed, the crystal, the size, the name , the movement or any other aspect of the watch , Please send me your watch for a full refund of the price paid. I do not mind holding 15 or 20 of this watches for a few years..... (but please don't come back lather that you want your watch back) lol :-d

Once again it has been proven, it's very difficult to please everybody.... 
Guys enjoy your watches and wear them in good health!... b-)


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> That's such a good looking watch - but the dial is....boring....sorry


Agree. Needs more text. Maybe I'll try and write some on there with a white crayon.


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> That's such a good looking watch - but the dial is....boring....sorry


Now it's unstoppable!


----------



## knezz

I dont like to see date on ovm , apart from that it is nice. I think on this case size is 40 ?
And for small details i think Steinhart just dont do a perfect job on description or photos in real life.
Just remember ovm mk 2 or o1r mk2 photos. Black vintage and photos dont show how watch looks in most light conditions. Dont get me wrong i actually like my grey on ovm mk2. But photos on webpage are just wrong


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Does anyone know if the $80.00 Domed Sapphire crystal that Gnomon has will fit the OVM Gen.1 & if it's AR Coated?


----------



## Dec1968

AWESOME!!!! LOL

I mocked this up for an A9.....thought it was kind of cool.











MacTruck said:


> Now it's unstoppable!


----------



## Dec1968

The domed sapphire fits ALL OVM models......and is AR coated.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Does anyone know if the $80.00 Domed Sapphire crystal that Gnomon has will fit the OVM Gen.1 & if it's AR Coated?


----------



## TREVI007

Dec1968 said:


> AWESOME!!!! LOL
> 
> I mocked this up for an A9.....thought it was kind of cool.
> 
> View attachment 7966770


You guys are out of control!!! lol :-d


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> AWESOME!!!! LOL
> 
> I mocked this up for an A9.....thought it was kind of cool.
> 
> View attachment 7966770


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Dec1968 said:


> The domed sapphire fits ALL OVM models......and is AR coated.


Thanks very much.Do you know if it's high dome,like the OOV or flatish domed(like my Squale)?AR on both sides or inner only?Thanks again...


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> Just curious, for those that would like the brushed hands, how much would it cost to get a watchmaker to remove the hands and brush them a bit?
> 
> EDIT: I wouldn't do that myself, just thought that could be an option for people that do want brushed hands. Also, would this void the warranty? I assume so.


It wouldn't be feasible to do that work. The area that needs to be brushed is so narrow it might end up damaging the lume while trying to accomplish the task. 
Not to mention the work involved.

It would be much easier to purchase a set of brushed hands that already have the vintage lume or have them lumed to match and then installed on the watch.

My personal preference is to leave them the way they are. I love the way the hands look on my Ocean Vintage Maxi and I know I will love these too.


----------



## Dec1968

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thanks very much.Do you know if it's high dome,like the OOV or flatish domed(like my Squale)?AR on both sides or inner only?Thanks again...


It's the same dome on the OVM v1 and v2 and OVR.


----------



## TREVI007

It just feels right! #73


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> The domed sapphire fits ALL OVM models......and is AR coated.


Actually the dome sapphire crystal will fit any watch in the standard OceanOne series.


----------



## Dec1968

TREVI007 said:


> It just feels right! #73
> View attachment 7967218
> 
> View attachment 7967226
> 
> View attachment 7967234


These three images are maybe making me want to change my mind on whether or not I keep mine.....


----------



## JSal

I just took my O1V Maxi out again to look at the dial and hands.

I can now confirm the dial on the OVM Maxi will be the exact same color and texture. 

It is truly BLACK but in different light it changes color. It is mostly due to the texture of the dial which I think is amazing. It is also slightly affected by the Hesalite Crystal. The polished gold hands also look amazing against the matte dial.

So anyone that has any reservations about the hands or the dial should just sit back and relax and wait for the watch to arrive as I'm fairly certain that the majority will love it. 

I know all tastes are not the same and there will be a handful that for one reason or another just won't bond with it. But I feel that number will be small and this model will be in very high demand and command a good Premium over retail.


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> These three images are maybe making me want to change my mind on whether or not I keep mine.....


That pic of TREVI007's watch looks great with that strap combo.

I purchased a Zulu in just about the same color as TREVI007 specifically for the OVM Maxi. I also purchased another Zulu in a Dark slate grey to emulate the color strap that was originally issued with the 5517.

I can't wait till Monday when it arrives.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> That pic of TREVI007's watch looks great with that strap combo.
> 
> I purchased a Zulu in just about the same color as TREVI007 specifically for the OVM Maxi. I also purchased another Zulu in a Dark slate grey to emulate the color strap that was originally issued with the 5517.
> 
> I can't wait till Monday when it arrives.


Where did you order a dark slate gray? I want one but can't find a dark one.


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Where did you order a dark slate gray? I want one but can't find a dark one.


On ebay. Give me a second Dave and I will PM you with a link to the sellers auction.


----------



## JSal

Deleted Accidental Double Post.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> On ebay. Give me a second Dave and I will PM you with a link to the sellers auction.


Excellent Thank you


----------



## TREVI007

Dec1968 said:


> These three images are maybe making me want to change my mind on whether or not I keep mine.....


All I can say is that this is an awesome watch, and like somebody mentioned before , this watch belong on a strap.. a nylon strap....


----------



## TREVI007

JSal said:


> On ebay. Give me a second Dave and I will PM you with a link to the sellers auction.


JSal I would like this info as well if you don't mind, thanks


----------



## JSal

Check your PM's in a couple of minutes.


----------



## jaspert

Enjoying my serial 68 over the last few days.

I have OVM 1.0 and used to own Ocean 1V Maxi too. This is a great combination of the pluses of the two different Oceans ( Love the dome and dial but not the date function and broad Mercedes hand of the O1V Maxi). And I prefer the slightly textured matt black dial of this limited edition over OVM 1.0 and i like the polished hands. I used to own a few Ocean vintage models and wanted to cut down. The timing of this release is great and I am happy to keep just this one long term.

P/s- domed crystal is a bit of a dust magnet, should have paid more attention before snapping the close up.


----------



## watchlover7023

Browsed through the 59 pages of information, well not exactly all at the same time. What happened to all the graciousness we were taught? I thought Gnomon/Steinhart did a good job on this one. But not a word of thanks for either of them. Only tons of complains(bezel, bezel pip not centered, hands, etc). I have been on this forum for quite some time now and I think Gnomon did great with the 2 LE they launched. And I will think it has been quite an investment on their side as well. We are talking 450 watches worth of investment. The popularity of the watch might go well... either way if you put it into perspective. And I appreciate the fact that I get my watches 2 weeks after ordering them. I have seen most LE or peroders by other companies who takes preorders and sends your order only after 6 months, this is the 0 risk way of business.

So in short, I will like to give thanks to Gnomon and Steinhart for this beautiful watch.

*Stop ranting now. Apologies for this but just another grouchy old man on a weekend*


----------



## Dec1968

^AMEN^


David


----------



## m6rk

JSal said:


> On ebay. Give me a second Dave and I will PM you with a link to the sellers auction.


Would you shoot me that link as well!!


----------



## MacTruck

JSal said:


> That pic of TREVI007's watch looks great with that strap combo.
> 
> I purchased a Zulu in just about the same color as TREVI007 specifically for the OVM Maxi. I also purchased another Zulu in a Dark slate grey to emulate the color strap that was originally issued with the 5517.
> 
> I can't wait till Monday when it arrives.


Yours is stuck right next to mine. Why do you think you will get it Monday? Tracking shows mine still in Cincinnati. Since DHL doesn't run on weekends, won't we get them Tuesday?


----------



## m6rk

Well I'm really looking forward to mine! I'm not too picky, the black dial and the hesalite crystal was enough for me to buy it. I love a hesalite crystal. I owned the Omega Moon watch with the hesalite crystal and it was superb. I'm getting really excited to receive mine Monday. From what I've seen from the photos everyone has posted is that it's looks fantastic. Can't wait! I think we forget sometimes the value that Steinhart gives us. these are $500 watches and they are fu%#ing fantastic for that price range.


----------



## Dec1968

m6rk said:


> Would you shoot me that link as well!!


 redacted


----------



## m6rk

Dec1968 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371211667828


Thanks David!


----------



## JSal

watchlover7023 said:


> Browsed through the 59 pages of information, well not exactly all at the same time. What happened to all the graciousness we were taught? I thought Gnomon/Steinhart did a good job on this one. But not a word of thanks for either of them. Only tons of complains(bezel, bezel pip not centered, hands, etc). I have been on this forum for quite some time now and I think Gnomon did great with the 2 LE they launched. And I will think it has been quite an investment on their side as well. We are talking 450 watches worth of investment. The popularity of the watch might go well... either way if you put it into perspective. And I appreciate the fact that I get my watches 2 weeks after ordering them. I have seen most LE or peroders by other companies who takes preorders and sends your order only after 6 months, this is the 0 risk way of business.
> 
> So in short, I will like to give thanks to Gnomon and Steinhart for this beautiful watch.
> 
> *Stop ranting now. Apologies for this but just another grouchy old man on a weekend*


Well spoken...


----------



## JSal

m6rk said:


> Would you shoot me that link as well!!


Sure. Check your PM's in a few minutes. I will send you the auction number.

Edit: I see Dave already hooked you up. Enjoy. It's a nice color.


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> Yours is stuck right next to mine. Why do you think you will get it Monday? Tracking shows mine still in Cincinnati. Since DHL doesn't run on weekends, won't we get them Tuesday?


Because mine is already in New York brother.

I could have drove 20 minutes to the DHL hub to pick it up today but I'm still recovering from 2 major surgeries of the cervical spine and I just wasn't up to it.

I'm sorry to hear yours is still in Cincinnati. 
I wrote Anders an email explaining to him how many of the watches arrived in the US in Cincinnati and are on hold and that he should try to look into it.

I spoke with a supervisor at DHL and we put a trace on mine on Friday afternoon and they said they located it and would make sure it got on the next flight out to New York. 
I guess they told me the truth as mine arrived in New York at about 8:15 this morning.

It's scheduled for delivery on Monday.


----------



## Grahamelawton

Get the right one...Phoenix G10 NATO Admiralty grey.... 22mm for the OVM

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NATO-G10-WATCH-STRAP-by-Phoenix-Strap-original-MoD-Spec-/290911300429

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371211667828


Dave,

I think there is a forum rule that doesn't allow us to post ebay links in the regular forum.

That's why I was sending the info via PM to everyone.

No big deal. It will probably not get noticed. But just a heads up for the future brother.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Dave,
> 
> I think there is a rule that doesn't allow us to post ebay links in the regular forum.
> 
> That's why I was sending the info via PM to everyone.
> 
> No big deal. It will probably not get noticed. But just a heads up for the future brother.


Whoops my apologies. I'm going to get busted for that. Let me fix it. So many rules and it's hard to keep them all in my head while also having a life outside this forum.


----------



## taike

Dec1968 said:


> Whoops my apologies. I'm going to get busted for that. Let me fix it. So many rules and it's hard to keep them all in my head while also having a life outside this forum.


You're all good. The rule is against shilling for your own auction listing outside the sales corner auction subforum. I was wondering why jsal was playing cloak and dagger.

"6. Linking to live auctions is permitted for discussion purposes only. Links to incorrect, misleading or fraudulent auctions are also permitted, provided that the sole intention is to warn other members. Links posted by the seller will be treated as sales posts and immediately deleted. There is a special eBay forum to announce your eBay auctions."


----------



## jamesezra

Not it sure if you are referring to my in boxing video but I did have the fleeting idea that the dial appeared grey. Until I realised it's because of the spotlight.

In reality, the watch appears black most of the time.

Love how it changes from angle to angle. Makes me stare at it more. Which makes my Wife star at me more too!



nurpur said:


> I tend to agree. Whilst it may appear that this is a small detail that is different from the description - it is not. Everything on a watch is
> all about the small details. I dont think that the finish on the hands is a small deal and it should be correctly described. Likewise the colour
> of the face. From the unboxing video it clearly shows that it has a tendency to be grey. It is not black all the time. The worst aspect is that
> if you don't like these details, that were not correctly described, and you want to return the watch for a refund - then you are liable for
> all shipping charges (both ways) and maybe a deduction if you took off the stickers to look at it properly. I have the OVM2. I like it most
> of the time except when it gets really a washed out look. I thought the new black face would be more consistent. It appears that it may
> not be. None of these things would be an issue if they described the items correctly in the first place.


----------



## JSal

taike said:


> You're all good. The rule is against shilling for your own auction listing outside the sales corner auction subforum. I was wondering why jsal was playing cloak and dagger.
> 
> "6. Linking to live auctions is permitted for discussion purposes only. Links to incorrect, misleading or fraudulent auctions are also permitted, provided that the sole intention is to warn other members. Links posted by the seller will be treated as sales posts and immediately deleted. There is a special eBay forum to announce your eBay auctions."


Thanks for correcting me taike. I appreciate you looking up the rule. It's good to know. It's hard to remember them all but I try my best.

It also saves me a lot of time in the future from sending multiple PM's ;-)


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Whoops my apologies. I'm going to get busted for that. Let me fix it. So many rules and it's hard to keep them all in my head while also having a life outside this forum.


Sorry for the false alarm Dave.

Now go back and change it back again to a live link.


----------



## chrismcfly

watchlover7023 said:


> Browsed through the 59 pages of information, well not exactly all at the same time. What happened to all the graciousness we were taught? I thought Gnomon/Steinhart did a good job on this one. But not a word of thanks for either of them. Only tons of complains(bezel, bezel pip not centered, hands, etc). I have been on this forum for quite some time now and I think Gnomon did great with the 2 LE they launched. And I will think it has been quite an investment on their side as well. We are talking 450 watches worth of investment. The popularity of the watch might go well... either way if you put it into perspective. And I appreciate the fact that I get my watches 2 weeks after ordering them. I have seen most LE or peroders by other companies who takes preorders and sends your order only after 6 months, this is the 0 risk way of business.
> 
> So in short, I will like to give thanks to Gnomon and Steinhart for this beautiful watch.
> 
> *Stop ranting now. Apologies for this but just another grouchy old man on a weekend*


But if it's true, complain, cause it's true and we are customer and we paid for a good, nice and well made product..
Why not said the truth about some incorrect assembly and default..!?!
You work for Steinhart or Gnomon..!?!
why should we tolerate and not complain .. it's not a gift, it is the business , a major purchase when even at this price .. we pay, so we want to be completely satisfied ..


----------



## Portland

chrismcfly said:


> You work for Steinhart or Gnomon..!?!
> why should we tolerate and not complain .. it's not a gift, it is the business , a major purchase when even at this price .. we pay, so we want to be completely satisfied ..


Some of you would never be satisfied regardless of what the watch would have looked like. If it ain't the hands, it's the color of the dial, and on and on it goes. Flip it, inquire about returning it, or keep it, but I think we have already beat these issues to a pulp in this thread. And some of us are tired of the *****in'.

I for one would like to see more pictures. Can we go back to posting more pictures?


----------



## watchlover7023

Portland said:


> Some of you would never be satisfied regardless of what the watch would have looked like. If it ain't the hands, it's the color of the dial, and on and on it goes. Flip it, inquire about returning it, or keep it, but I think we have already beat these issues to a pulp in this thread. And some of us are tired of the *****in'.
> 
> I for one would like to see more pictures. Can we go back to posting more pictures?


On the topic of pictures. I have been trying for the longest time to take pictures but never been successful. What phone(i assume thats what most uses nowadays) are you guys using? I am almost ashamed of the photos I take after all the fantastic pictures posted here.


----------



## Dec1968

watchlover7023 said:


> On the topic of pictures. I have been trying for the longest time to take pictures but never been successful. What phone(i assume thats what most uses nowadays) are you guys using? I am almost ashamed of the photos I take after all the fantastic pictures posted here.


I use my iPhone 6S Plus


----------



## Portland

watchlover7023 said:


> On the topic of pictures. I have been trying for the longest time to take pictures but never been successful. What phone(i assume thats what most uses nowadays) are you guys using? I am almost ashamed of the photos I take after all the fantastic pictures posted here.


I am using an iPhone 6 Plus. Usually I can mess around with the lighting or angles to get a decent shot. I try to avoid filters or edits if possible, but sometimes a bit of tweaking with the iPhone Photos App gets the job done.

This shot of my O1PB was taken with no edits. Colors seem to pop and image was not grainy, so I considered it a decent shot. iPhone really does all of the work automatically, I just point and tap. ?


----------



## TREVI007

watchlover7023 said:


> Browsed through the 59 pages of information, well not exactly all at the same time. What happened to all the graciousness we were taught? I thought Gnomon/Steinhart did a good job on this one. But not a word of thanks for either of them. Only tons of complains(bezel, bezel pip not centered, hands, etc). I have been on this forum for quite some time now and I think Gnomon did great with the 2 LE they launched. And I will think it has been quite an investment on their side as well. We are talking 450 watches worth of investment. The popularity of the watch might go well... either way if you put it into perspective. And I appreciate the fact that I get my watches 2 weeks after ordering them. I have seen most LE or peroders by other companies who takes preorders and sends your order only after 6 months, this is the 0 risk way of business.
> 
> So in short, I will like to give thanks to Gnomon and Steinhart for this beautiful watch.
> 
> *Stop ranting now. Apologies for this but just another grouchy old man on a weekend*


AMEN TO THAT.....


----------



## Mpcdude

watchlover7023 said:


> On the topic of pictures. I have been trying for the longest time to take pictures but never been successful. What phone(i assume thats what most uses nowadays) are you guys using? I am almost ashamed of the photos I take after all the fantastic pictures posted here.


My very first day with the OVM Maxi. Shot using an iPhone 6S Plus. Pictures don't do this watch justice.


----------



## MacTruck

I got to say that this LE is the best milsub to date from Steinhart. Loving everything about it.


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> I got to say that this LE is the best milsub to date from Steinhart. Loving everything about it.


Absolutely... I believe in the days weeks months and years to come this will be a watch that is highly sought after.

I'm actually sorry I didn't buy an additional one to put away as I really believe it will appreciate significantly over time.

Only 300 made worldwide, many will be worn and show signs of it, some will be broken, and an Unworn, Brand New in the Original Box, New Old Stock, will be very Desirable.

This is just my personal opinion and I could be completely wrong. But one thing I'm fairly certain of is that this watch will remain in my collection for many years to come.


----------



## T3C

JSal said:


> Absolutely... I believe in the days weeks months and years to come this will be a watch that is highly sought after.
> 
> I'm actually sorry I didn't buy an additional one to put away as I really believe it will appreciate significantly over time.
> 
> Only 300 made worldwide, many will be worn and show signs of it, some will be broken, and an Unworn, Brand New in the Original Box, New Old Stock, will be very Desirable.
> 
> This is just my personal opinion and I could be completely wrong. But one thing I'm fairly certain of is that this watch will remain in my collection for many years to come.


I had the same thought. I ordered the watch within the first few hours so I had days of opportunity to do that but in the end I didnt. Think the last few who managed to squeeze in their orders got us to thank for :-d ... j/k


----------



## Mpcdude

Found this pic online of an OVM v1, OVM Maxi and O1 Maxi.


----------



## mambo_k

Well, I was kinda surprised that my post last night was deleted. Perhaps the moderator felt that I was trying to sell the leather strap that came with this LE and thus my post contravened the t&c. If so, I apologised.

Let me recap what I said last night plus some new thoughts today.

When I first knew of this LE release, I just scanned through the photos and placed my order quickly. I dont even have the time to look through the specs of the watch. Thus I couldnt really care less if the hands are brushed or not. I just know that I had to have it. I missed out on the previous LE Maxi edition and would not want to miss this as well.

I collected this watch from Gnomon store and briefly looked at it at home. First impression is the dial aint as black as OVMV1. But I loved the hesalite crystal. 

Didnt really have the time over the next 2 days to examine the watch under natural lighting and I waited till the weekend to look at it again.

One thing I noticed is that even though its a Maxi, the dial markings isnt any bigger compared to OVMV1. After 3 days of owning it, I still havent decided if I like OVMv1 more or this edition. But both will definitely remain in my collection.

And one disappointment though is that I found a circular blemish on the underside of the crystal. Doesnt look like dust. Looks like a water stain instead. I will be going back to Gnomon next week to resolve this issue. I do hope that they can either polish out the underside of the crystal or have a replacement. If they polished the underside, will it remove the AR coating? Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## mambo_k

Just some photos to share.


----------



## Mpcdude

mambo_k said:


> Just some photos to share.


Wow. The maxi has so much more character.


----------



## MacTruck

Mpcdude said:


> Wow. The maxi has so much more character.


Ummm, these pics are a real eye opener.

The Maxi LE looks so much more natural and realistic where as the OVM 1.0 looks like a fake, it looks like the colors don't belong. Too bright and heavy. Very interesting. So glad I went with the LE. Everything on the Maxi looks right.


----------



## Dec1968

Let's all hope that Steinhart is using this as a test for the next version, and tweaking based upon all the feedback from everyone. 


David


----------



## Richqqqq

Mpcdude said:


> Found this pic online of an OVM v1, OVM Maxi and O1 Maxi.


Thanks for the photo. It seems to confirm what I, and several others were thinking...... The lume plots are no larger than original OVM. The thing I loved most about my Maxi Le v1 was how the massive lume plots really distorted and changed the look of the dial. 
When I saw that a new Maxi had been released, I quickly purchased one. My understanding was that Maxi indicated larger lume plots. Apparently, I was incorrect. And now looking back on the description, nowhere does it indicate that the lume plots are of larger size. I distinctly recall that when they released the original Maxi LE the description did mention the massive lume plots. Anyway, I have not yet received mine and I'm sure it is a gorgeous watch. But I am a little disappointed in this regard.


----------



## Dino7

Dec1968 said:


> Let's all hope that Steinhart is using this as a test for the next version, and tweaking based upon all the feedback from everyone.
> 
> David


That's my thinking as well , same as the Maxi LE but with a domed sapphire ( like the O1v ) and 300m water res , regular production model , would be a winner !


----------



## Dec1968

Dino7 said:


> That's my thinking as well , same as the Maxi LE but with a domed sapphire ( like the O1v ) and 300m water res , regular production model , would be a winner !


An option for the hesalite or domed sapphire would be perfect.


----------



## TREVI007

MacTruck said:


> Ummm, these pics are a real eye opener.
> 
> The Maxi LE looks so much more natural and realistic where as the OVM 1.0 looks like a fake, it looks like the colors don't belong. Too bright and heavy. Very interesting. So glad I went with the LE. Everything on the Maxi looks right.


Agree 100%..


----------



## PJL

Richqqqq said:


> Thanks for the photo. It seems to confirm what I, and several others were thinking...... The lume plots are no larger than original OVM. The thing I loved most about my Maxi Le v1 was how the massive lume plots really distorted and changed the look of the dial.
> When I saw that a new Maxi had been released, I quickly purchased one. My understanding was that Maxi indicated larger lume plots. Apparently, I was incorrect. And now looking back on the description, nowhere does it indicate that the lume plots are of larger size. I distinctly recall that when they released the original Maxi LE the description did mention the massive lume plots. Anyway, I have not yet received mine and I'm sure it is a gorgeous watch. But I am a little disappointed in this regard.


However the rectangle markings seems to be a little longer than the original OVM


----------



## MacTruck

In further analysis of this photo I was able to zone in on the exact problem with the OVM V 1.0. You see this is supposed to replicate the vintage Rolex, the aged rolex as it looks today but with a perfect black dial and bezel it looks off. It looks new. Making the plots that orange forces the matter that it's a homage and not what a true rolex looks like today.

Now the new LE nails it. The plots look like they were white but have faded and the dial is the same, looks like it was black but faded in the same manner as the plots. The bezel can be forgiven as you can fade that yourself but some have replaced the bezel over time on the rolex so this iteration just gets it right. The LE looks like a proper aged watch. The hesalite just adds to the vintage flavor as it really brings out these features and over time when you get those scratches it will really give it that old time look. What the LE brings is a realistic look at having the Rolex with a slight accelerated aging process, not overdone, just enough to give it that feel. This is what the OVM V 1.0 and 2.0 lack. Both of those prior watches try to force the aging process whereas this new LE looks like it achieved it naturally.


----------



## TREVI007

MacTruck said:


> In further analysis of this photo I was able to zone in on the exact problem with the OVM V 1.0. You see this is supposed to replicate the vintage Rolex, the aged rolex as it looks today but with a perfect black dial and bezel it looks off. It looks new. Making the plots that orange forces the matter that it's a homage and not what a true rolex looks like today.
> 
> Now the new LE nails it. The plots look like they were white but have faded and the dial is the same, looks like it was black but faded in the same manner as the plots. The bezel can be forgiven as you can fade that yourself but some have replaced the bezel over time on the rolex so this iteration just gets it right. The LE looks like a proper aged watch. The hesalite just adds to the vintage flavor as it really brings out these features and over time when you get those scratches it will really give it that old time look. What the LE brings is a realistic look at having the Rolex with a slight accelerated aging process, not overdone, just enough to give it that feel. This is what the OVM V 1.0 and 2.0 lack. Both of those prior watches try to force the aging process whereas this new LE looks like it achieved it naturally.


absolutly..... Just perfect! In my opinion the closest to a Milsub without been a replica.


----------



## TREVI007

As a side note... we all been very excited about the looks of this watch , but I haven't heard anybody talking about accuracy. I have been monitoring this watch since Friday, my watch only gain half a second in a 24hr period (+.5) ....( obviously this can change the watch being new)
In my book, very impressive for a $529 that also looks this good!
Can you guys tell I like this watch a lot?.. lol


----------



## Vindic8

For those still waiting on your watches I received an email back from Anders at Gnomon last night:

_We got the first 150 watches from Steinhart this week and started shipping them out.

The next 150 pieces will arrive next week and will send them out once we receive them.

We will notify you once they are dispatched.

Thank you for your patience.
---
Meanwhile, please let us know if we can be of any assistance.

Warmest Regards
Anders Tan_


----------



## Vindic8

Wow, these new pictures side by side with the OVM1 and the trio of the MAXIs and OVM are very enlighting. I have the v1 and v2 and this makes me even more excited to get the new LE.

It appears the OVM Maxi doesn't have the exact dial marker proportions with the O1V Maxi as was speculated earlier. They do seem closer to the standard OVM.

I have to be honest, based on these pictures and the pictures put up by *cocobat* with the reference images behind (cool effect) I think holding out hope that Steinhart will "get it right" with some future 4th gen offering is really streaching it.


----------



## MacTruck

PJL said:


> However the rectangle markings seems to be a little longer than the original OVM


I think thats the hesalite dome distortion you are seeing.


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> Absolutely... I believe in the days weeks months and years to come this will be a watch that is highly sought after.
> 
> I'm actually sorry I didn't buy an additional one to put away as I really believe it will appreciate significantly over time.
> 
> Only 300 made worldwide, many will be worn and show signs of it, some will be broken, and an Unworn, Brand New in the Original Box, New Old Stock, will be very Desirable.
> 
> This is just my personal opinion and I could be completely wrong. But one thing I'm fairly certain of is that this watch will remain in my collection for many years to come.


I heavily considered this and passed as well. I am also now disappointed I didn't set aside an extra.


----------



## Sixracer

FYI,
Was updating a shipping detail and Gnomon mentioned:

"We got the first 150 watches from Steinhart this week and started shipping them out.

The next 150 pieces will arrive next week and will send them out once we receive them."


----------



## m6rk

Vindic8 said:


> I heavily considered this and passed as well. I am also now disappointed I didn't set aside an extra.


I did buy two and I was questioning my sanity at the time but now I'm glad I did. I can get a bit out of control at times with watches and on several occasions I've felt a pang of buyers remorse here and there.


----------



## Grahamelawton

Anyone bold enough to age the insert ever so slightly? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche

Grahamelawton said:


> Anyone bold enough to age the insert ever so slightly?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm going to swap out the slightly aged insert from my OVM2 with the Maxi. I'll ensure I have a brand new replacement bezel insert from Steinhart as a spare before I go butchering the Maxi bezel though!









Excuse my unsightly callouses gents.


----------



## pinchycm

m6rk said:


> I did buy two and I was questioning my sanity at the time but now I'm glad I did. I can get a bit out of control at times with watches and on several occasions I've felt a pang of buyers remorse here and there.


Haha, I bet a lot of folks were feeling that way as well. The idea of buying two to just have one as a back up is a little crazy, but I would be willing to bet that a good number of people who bought one bought more than one.

Given the demand of the OVM v1 and how this one pretty much improves on it in every way from a tribute to the 5517 perspective, I'd be shocked if these aren't the most in demand pieces from Steinhart for years to come, unless Steinhart comes out with *another* one. 

Also, I think that these will also age great with time, especially with that matte dial and the hesalite crystal. There is something to be said about the look of a watch aging with wear; something about a perfectly clean sapphire crystal and banged up steel doesn't feel right with me.


----------



## mambo_k

If you look at my picture,



the pips on the bezel insert on OVMV1 and OVM Maxi is different.

Any idea if the insert selling in Steinhart website is similar to which?

Thanks


----------



## MacTruck

m6rk said:


> I did buy two and I was questioning my sanity at the time but now I'm glad I did. I can get a bit out of control at times with watches and on several occasions I've felt a pang of buyers remorse here and there.


Always buy 3

One to wear
One to covet
One to sell


----------



## n1k0

I bought a single one and am happy more people can enjoy them as well.


----------



## pinchycm

Oh man. That is a beaut. Both of them, but that LE, oh man.



mambo_k said:


> If you look at my picture,
> 
> 
> 
> the pips on the bezel insert on OVMV1 and OVM Maxi is different.
> 
> Any idea if the insert selling in Steinhart website is similar to which?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> They're not supposed to. Both should be the same.
> 
> When I receive mine I will compare it to my OceanOne Maxi and my standard Ocean Vintage Military.
> 
> The OVM Maxi plots should be larger than the standard OVM and the same size as the OceanOne Maxi


John, I am looking forward to this comparison. Based on recent photos it's looking like this may be called into question.


----------



## pinchycm

I compared the LE plots of the O1V maxi and the OVM v1 both in hand and they are indeed a smidge larger. 

You can especially notice it at 12, 3, 6, 9 in the photos above. It's not a huge difference, but it's there. I didn't believe it at first, but it's there.


----------



## pinchycm

On a related note, I may be against the grain here, but I always thought the OVM v1 belonged on a bracelet since it felt quite modern - trying to pair it with a vintage strap with that super clear sapphire crystal and the deep black dial seemed out of place. 

Now that I've seen the OVM LE Maxi in the flesh, I'm now more convinced. OVM v1 on a bracelet, OVM LE Maxi on a strap. Yeahhhhhh!


----------



## Portland

pinchycm said:


> On a related note, I may be against the grain here, but I always thought the OVM v1 belonged on a bracelet since it felt quite modern - trying to pair it with a vintage strap with that super clear sapphire crystal and the deep black dial seemed out of place.
> 
> Now that I've seen the OVM LE Maxi in the flesh, I'm now more convinced. OVM v1 on a bracelet, OVM LE Maxi on a strap. Yeahhhhhh!


I agree. The vintage strap that Gnomon included as part of the package is simply stunning. I wold have easily dished out the $70 for a strap like this. It's comfortable, unique, and very well made. Not to mention that it smells incredible and looks outstanding with the OVM Maxi.


----------



## pinchycm

^ For sure. The OVM v1 is/was a great piece. It felt very tactical to me though, where as this one is in many regards the complete opposite especially on a vintage strap (or my favorite - a deep gray or navy blue nato).


----------



## jessemack

I don't like being negative, but my watch not only has the watermark under the crystal but now has what looks like a shattered crystal on the underside. There is no scratching or damage anywhere on the outside of the crystal but you can see where it is damaged at the edge underneath between the 12 and 1 o'clock markers. I love how this watch looks, but this is kind of ridiculous. Super bummed.


----------



## m6rk

jessemack said:


> I don't like being negative, but my watch not only has the watermark under the crystal but now has what looks like a shattered crystal on the underside. There is no scratching or damage anywhere on the outside of the crystal but you can see where it is damaged at the edge underneath between the 12 and 1 o'clock markers. I love how this watch looks, but this is kind of ridiculous. Super bummed.


I do see that..damn. Contact Steinhart and send it back, it's all you can do. They'll make it right.


----------



## MacTruck

What number is that watch? Want to see if I dodged a bullet in my pick. LOL. Send it back for sure.



jessemack said:


> I don't like being negative, but my watch not only has the watermark under the crystal but now has what looks like a shattered crystal on the underside. There is no scratching or damage anywhere on the outside of the crystal but you can see where it is damaged at the edge underneath between the 12 and 1 o'clock markers. I love how this watch looks, but this is kind of ridiculous. Super bummed.


----------



## Vindic8

MacTruck said:


> What number is that watch? Want to see if I dodged a bullet in my pick. LOL. Send it back for sure.


Vulture 

(I'm kinda curious too)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

m6rk said:


> I do see that..damn. Contact Steinhart and send it back, it's all you can do. They'll make it right.


That happened to my first O1VR with the acrylic crystal after it had a really hard knock. The crystal's been compromised. I sent mine back to Steinhart for repair and they made it good as new.


----------



## jessemack

#35



Vindic8 said:


> Vulture
> 
> (I'm kinda curious too)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84

jessemack said:


> I don't like being negative, but my watch not only has the watermark under the crystal but now has what looks like a shattered crystal on the underside. There is no scratching or damage anywhere on the outside of the crystal but you can see where it is damaged at the edge underneath between the 12 and 1 o'clock markers. I love how this watch looks, but this is kind of ridiculous. Super bummed.


Was it damaged during shipping?


----------



## jessemack

slo84 said:


> Was it damaged during shipping?


I don't think so. I didn't notice it until today. There's no other scratches on the crystal, bezel, or case... so I have no idea what actually happened.

I really like the watch, but just have bad luck.


----------



## mykii

Very unlucky with that hesalite crack without a knock. I wonder if it has something to do with how it's fitted re: pressure etc. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche

mykii said:


> Very unlucky with that hesalite crack without a knock. I wonder if it has something to do with how it's fitted re: pressure etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Is hesalite fairly resistant to cracking? I know it's fairly easy to scratch. Having never owned a hesalite crystal I have no idea about it's material properties.


----------



## JSal

Richqqqq said:


> Thanks for the photo. It seems to confirm what I, and several others were thinking...... The lume plots are no larger than original OVM. The thing I loved most about my Maxi Le v1 was how the massive lume plots really distorted and changed the look of the dial.
> When I saw that a new Maxi had been released, I quickly purchased one. My understanding was that Maxi indicated larger lume plots. Apparently, I was incorrect. And now looking back on the description, nowhere does it indicate that the lume plots are of larger size. I distinctly recall that when they released the original Maxi LE the description did mention the massive lume plots. Anyway, I have not yet received mine and I'm sure it is a gorgeous watch. But I am a little disappointed in this regard.


Maxi does indicate the Lume Plots and Batons should be larger.

If they're not then it is mistake. That is why the word "Maxi" was used. 
It described the oversized plots and batons.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> It appears the OVM Maxi doesn't have the exact dial marker proportions with the O1V Maxi as was speculated earlier. They do seem closer to the standard OVM.


That is a real shame. It makes the whole name of the watch incorrect.

To use the term "Maxi" with the watch and then not have oversized plots and batons is kind of crazy.

It makes no sense at all.


----------



## JSal

Grahamelawton said:


> Anyone bold enough to age the insert ever so slightly?


Don't do it to the one on the watch.

Order a bezel for a OVM from Steinhart for 15 euro and free shipping.

Maybe buy two of them and experiment on fading the bezel.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> John, I am looking forward to this comparison. Based on recent photos it's looking like this may be called into question.


It looks to be that way brother.

I'll know for sure when mine arrives in a few hours but I don't have a good feeling from what we've been seeing so far.

It make no sense to use the term Maxi without having the plots and batons enlarged. This would be a major error.


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> I agree. The vintage strap that Gnomon included as part of the package is simply stunning. I wold have easily dished out the $70 for a strap like this. It's comfortable, unique, and very well made. Not to mention that it smells incredible and looks outstanding with the OVM Maxi.


I'm putting the strap that comes with it on the Maxi v.1

Then I'm putting a zulu on the Maxi v.2 for more of an original British military issue appearance.


----------



## JSal

jessemack said:


> I don't like being negative, but my watch not only has the watermark under the crystal but now has what looks like a shattered crystal on the underside. There is no scratching or damage anywhere on the outside of the crystal but you can see where it is damaged at the edge underneath between the 12 and 1 o'clock markers. I love how this watch looks, but this is kind of ridiculous. Super bummed.


I see what you're describing in your pictures. It's hard to tell for me without the watch in hand so I'm taking your word for it.

This kind of thing happens at times while pressing in a Hesalite Crystal.

I'd send it to Steinhart. I believe Gnomon will only offer you a sapphire replacement.


----------



## JSal

slo84 said:


> Was it damaged during shipping?


I doubt it. It probably cracked when they pressed it into the case. It's fairly common with Hesalite crystals.



jessemack said:


> I don't think so. I didn't notice it until today. There's no other scratches on the crystal, bezel, or case... so I have no idea what actually happened.
> 
> I really like the watch, but just have bad luck.


You probably just didn't notice but I'm betting it was there when you received it.

It was more than likely cracked while it was being pressed into the case.



mykii said:


> Very unlucky with that hesalite crack without a knock. I wonder if it has something to do with how it's fitted re: pressure etc.


Exactly what I think has happened. During assembly it cracked while being press fit.



Toathus said:


> Is hesalite fairly resistant to cracking? I know it's fairly easy to scratch. Having never owned a hesalite crystal I have no idea about it's material properties.


Hesalite WILL scratch and it will crack.

Hesalite wil NOT shatter like sapphire.

The reason the military spec'd them with Hesalite crystals was so if the crystal were to be struck and damaged it would not shatter which would cause shards of glass to get in to movement, or destroy the dial and hands.

If the Hesalite were struck it would crack and they would just replace it with another.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Maxi does indicate the Lume Plots and Batons should be larger.
> 
> If they're not then it is mistake. That is why the word "Maxi" was used.
> It described the oversized plots and batons.


The plots are already larger than the stock Ocean One. The first Maxi with the date had plots that were too large.


----------



## m6rk

jessemack said:


> I don't think so. I didn't notice it until today. There's no other scratches on the crystal, bezel, or case... so I have no idea what actually happened.
> 
> I really like the watch, but just have bad luck.


If you remember my comment about the possibility of the plastic still being on when you posted that picture of the smudge inside the crystal, I noted that I thought I saw something at the 3 minute mark. That might of been the beginning of that crack.


----------



## Dino7

My Ovm Maxi should finally be delivered tomorrow Dhl tell me , can't wait as love my O1 Maxi , especially the crystal ...


----------



## deano182

cant wait for mine to arrive now! just out of interest how many uk owners out there?


----------



## mykii

Interesting how the discussion in this thread has changed in tone. 

I'll reserve any and all of my reservations until I receive my watch, and slap it on a Phoenix nato

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

Where'd you get your phoenix nato?


----------



## Evad3

JSal said:


> I'd send it to Steinhart. I believe Gnomon will only offer you a sapphire replacement.


Gnomon should be able to offer a replacement hesalite |>


----------



## JSal

Evad3 said:


> Gnomon should be able to offer a replacement hesalite |>


From what another member said when his Hesalite cracked on the first version of Maxi they said all they could do was offer to replace it with a Sapphire Crystal and he would have t pay for return shipping.

I would contact Steinhart direct at [email protected]


----------



## Evad3

JSal said:


> From what another member said when his Hesalite cracked on the first version of Maxi they said all they could do was offer to replace it with a Sapphire Crystal and he would have t pay for return shipping.
> 
> I would contact Steinhart direct at [email protected]


First point of contact I would say should be Gnomon (if the watch did indeed come like that). They can / SHOULD be able to send out a replacement hesalite crystal or have you send the watch back to them for them to swap it. I'm guessing they received a surplus of hesalite crystals to avoid problems of supply last time.


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> Where'd you get your phoenix nato?


Mine are not Phoenix Nato's, but if you want a Phoenix there are several places to order them.

NATO Strap Co. - Welcome

PHOENIX NATO G10 Watch Strap / Band 18mm 20mm

Phoenix MOD Nylon Watch straps made in UK

Phoenix Nato G10 Military Nylon Watch Strap - Admiralty Grey


----------



## pinchycm

^ Nice, thanks. On an related note, I tried a few of those Dievas straps Gnomons sells - they are great. They're really soft and they feel like actual fabric unlike most of the nato straps you buy on the cheap.


----------



## JSal

Evad3 said:


> First point of contact I would say should be Gnomon (if the watch did indeed come like that). They can / SHOULD be able to send out a replacement hesalite crystal or have you send the watch back to them for them to swap it. I'm guessing they received a surplus of hesalite crystals to avoid problems of supply last time.


Look, you do what you want... In a perfect world that would be the correct course of action.

I hope you get a different answer than the other person did. But I really don't think they have any stock of hesalite crystals.

Personally I would go straight to Steinhart. I'm more familiar with them and have a good rapport with Gunter himself.

If anyone has the crystal to replace it Steinhart will. While they do have 2 or 3 watchmakers in the headquarters in Germany that do small work, they may have to send the watch to their Jura, Switzerland factory to have it replaced.

That is why some repairs take a longer time. I know this first hand as Gunter sent one of my older pieces to Switzerland to have it repaired and refurbished.


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> ^ Nice, thanks. On an related note, I tried a few of those Dievas straps Gnomons sells - they are great. They're really soft and they feel like actual fabric unlike most of the nato straps you buy on the cheap.


I like the really thick really stiff Zulu straps. I tend not to care for the thinner ones that are usually softer due to the fact they are generally thinner.

Having said that... Are they thick? The way you describe them is interesting. They sound like a very good quality.  The original British phoenix Nato's that came with the 5517 were made of Silk and are extremely durable and very soft.

They came in 18mm and 20mm and there is a company in the UK that still has a few left at around $40

Too bad they aren't 22mm or I'd buy one. 20mm would work but it would show a small bit of the spring bar and I don't care for that look.

I wonder what the ones you are referring to are made of.


----------



## Portland

A quick shot on my way to my next meeting. It doesn't get much more "Portland" than the Portlandia statue.


----------



## m6rk

Portland said:


> A quick shot on my way to my next meeting. It doesn't get much more "Portland" than the Portlandia statue.


I do love the way that crystal looks...how can you beat that? Not having the anti-reflecting coating gives it such a natural look.


----------



## pinchycm

They're not unfortunately, they're pretty thin, but they are really really comfortable. And yeah, same - I'd be all over the original in 22mm if it was available, which is why I asked where you got one. 



JSal said:


> I like the really thick really stiff Zulu straps. I tend not to care for the thinner ones that are usually softer due to the fact they are generally thinner.
> 
> Having said that... Are they thick? The way you describe them is interesting. They sound like a very good quality. The original British phoenix Nato's that came with the 5517 were made of Silk and are extremely durable and very soft.
> 
> They came in 18mm and 20mm and there is a company in the UK that still has a few left at around $40
> 
> Too bad they aren't 22mm or I'd buy one. 20mm would work but it would show a small bit of the spring bar and I don't care for that look.
> 
> I wonder what the ones you are referring to are made of.


----------



## Back4Seconds

Evad3 said:


> First point of contact I would say should be Gnomon (if the watch did indeed come like that). They can / SHOULD be able to send out a replacement hesalite crystal or have you send the watch back to them for them to swap it. I'm guessing they received a surplus of hesalite crystals to avoid problems of supply last time.


I'm the guy who cracked his and contacted them for a replacement. They do not stock the replacements and had zero answers for me. The link JSal provided to [email protected] is the one who solved the problem for me. Gnomon said it's sapphire for $80 plus shipping or nothing.


----------



## Evad3

Fair enough, guys, just passing on the information i got straight from the horses mouth (Gnomon)! Didn't mean to cause anyone any offence :-d


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> They're not unfortunately, they're pretty thin, but they are really really comfortable. And yeah, same - I'd be all over the original in 22mm if it was available, which is why I asked where you got one.


I really prefer the ones that are 1.5mm thick or at least 1mm thick.

The 1.5 are very strong but stiff. I work them so they get a bit softer and then when you wear it they get even softer.

The 1mm at least the one I have is pretty soft to begin with.

I like the Zulu's as they are generally thicker to start with.

I'm sure the one you have is comfortable. Nato and zulu straps usually are especially if they are thin and depending what material is used.

It's just a personal preference on my part and I'm sure I'm in a minority as most like their straps to be soft to start off and hate breaking them in.


----------



## pinchycm

Yeah, for sure - they are thin. They feel like pure cloth versus the cheapo's I've used in the past that feel more plastic-y. I'm sure it won't hold up as nice, but I'd prefer it feeling better than lasting forever.


----------



## nurpur

This is the probably the best picture that sums up the "Vintage" quality of the LE. Love it!



Portland said:


> A quick shot on my way to my next meeting. It doesn't get much more "Portland" than the Portlandia statue.
> 
> View attachment 7987330


----------



## spacemanvt

is the dome that pronounced?


----------



## MacTruck

I'm just gonna say it, DHL sucks. They messed up the Friday deliver, supposed to be here to today, and I'm still waiting. GNOMON needs to use FEDEX.


----------



## Portland

spacemanvt said:


> is the dome that pronounced?


It is nice and high, as it should be.


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> I'm just gonna say it, DHL sucks. They messed up the Friday deliver, supposed to be here to today, and I'm still waiting. GNOMON needs to use FEDEX.


Mine arrived around 2:00pm. I think they deliver till around 5:30pm.

I don't know what time zone you're in but if your on Pacific time you've still got a chance.

Have you tracked it lately? Once it goes on the truck they scan it and the tracking should say that it's on the truck out for delivery.

Have you called DHL?


----------



## MacTruck

LOL. Just got it. Latest delivery I have ever had. Watch is beautiful though.


Funny story comes with this one. I ordered 2, number #27 and number #75. I decided to cancel one and accidentally cancelled #27 which is my wife's birthday. Felt bad about it but didn't want to send another email to correct it after cancellation as I didn't want to create a screw up. So I was waiting for #75 and when I got the watch and looked at the back it said #27. LOL. Wife's happy.


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> LOL. Just got it. Latest delivery I have ever had. Watch is beautiful though.
> 
> Funny story comes with this one. I ordered 2, number #27 and number #75. I decided to cancel one and accidentally cancelled #27 which is my wife's birthday. Felt bad about it but didn't want to send another email to correct it after cancellation as I didn't want to create a screw up. So I was waiting for #75 and when I got the watch and looked at the back it said #27. LOL. Wife's happy.


Glad you got it.

That's a wild story, and a bit freaky too if you think about it.

Sometimes the Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## MacTruck

JSal said:


> Glad you got it.
> 
> That's a wild story, and a bit freaky too if you think about it.
> 
> Sometimes the Lord works in mysterious ways.


So what do you think Jsal? Like it?


----------



## Dec1968

So mine is still in the package - still debating if I should keep it.

Took a few pics today of my v2.

Not making it any easier, as these pics came out awesome.








Thoughts?

David


----------



## MacTruck

David,

We don't care about your V2. Open the LE.

LOL. Just kidding.



Dec1968 said:


> So mine is still in the package - still debating if I should keep it.
> 
> Took a few pics today of my v2.
> 
> Not making it any easier, as these pics came out awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> David


----------



## MacTruck

Boy you guys with the blue and gray freebie band got lucky. GNONOM sent me this nice Hot Dog vendor strap. HAHA!


----------



## Richqqqq

Dec1968 said:


> So mine is still in the package - still debating if I should keep it.
> 
> Took a few pics today of my v2.
> 
> Not making it any easier, as these pics came out awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> David


They are both really nice watches, but the V2 can be had any time any place. In fairness to the Maxi, I think you really need to wear it before making that decision.


----------



## m6rk

#135 and #145 reporting in. The hesalite crystal makes this watch as well as the dial face which to me is a perfect shade of black and slightly textured. It's perfect. #135 has a single speck of lume under the crystal which in earlier days would of bugged the .... out of me but I accept it's uniqueness. That's the one I decided to wear. #145 is immaculate and is set aside.


----------



## Richqqqq

#52 has arrived. I am letting the anticipation build for a while longer before opening.


----------



## MacTruck

You would do well under torture my friend.



Richqqqq said:


> #52 has arrived. I am letting the anticipation build for a while longer before opening.


----------



## 3mm

Mine arrived to Canada late on Sunday, and I was gone by then. Had to reschedule the delivery for next week. I so wanted to take this beauty on a trip...


----------



## Richqqqq

3mm said:


> Mine arrived to Canada late on Sunday, and I was gone by then. Had to reschedule the delivery for next week. I so wanted to take this beauty on a trip...


Another week of anticipation... part of the fun.


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> Boy you guys with the blue and gray freebie band got lucky. GNONOM sent me this nice Hot Dog vendor strap. HAHA!


Don't be sad... I got the same one. 
We can open a hot dog stand together. Mac-J's hot dogs

I do wish I had received a dark navy blue one.



MacTruck said:


> So what do you think Jsal? Like it?


I had to go to PT & OT soon after it arrived, then I came home and ate dinner.

Then I was playing with strap combo's and put on the "Fat Boy' spring bars. Now its is going on 9pm Eastern time.

So I took a few quick shots... I think I love this watch even more than I thought I would...

So here she is on the 1.5mm thick... 
Super Heavy Duty Desert Tan Khaki Zulu on #059/300
























THE FAT BOY SPRING BARS


----------



## TREVI007

JSal said:


> Don't be sad... I got the same one.
> We can open a hot dog stand together. Mac-J's hot dogs
> 
> I do wish I had received a dark navy blue one.
> 
> I had to go to PT & OT soon after it arrived, then I came home and ate dinner.
> 
> Then I was playing with strap combo's and put on the "Fat Boy' spring bars. Now its is going on 9pm Eastern time.
> 
> So I took a few quick shots... I think I love this watch even more than I thought I would...
> 
> So here she is on the 1.5mm thick...
> Super Heavy Duty Desert Tan Khaki Zulu
> View attachment 7992650
> 
> 
> View attachment 7992666
> 
> 
> View attachment 7992714
> 
> 
> THE FAT BOY SPRING BARS
> View attachment 7992762


Wow John !! That is a beautiful combo.... 
Good taste ,as always my friend!


----------



## sefrcoko

#81 has landed...so far, so good! Hot dog strap made me laugh though


----------



## JSal

TREVI007 said:


> Wow John !! That is a beautiful combo....
> Good taste ,as always my friend!


Great Minds think alike Trevi ;-)


----------



## MacTruck

Jsal, that's funny, I put on my fatty spring bars and the exact same strap. Looks great on desert tan.


----------



## JSal

sefrcoko said:


> #81 has landed...so far, so good! Hot dog strap made me laugh though


I don't get it with the color combo of this nato.

You should see the one I got with the first Maxi... it looked like the Jamaican Flag.

If I can find it I'll take a picture of it with the Hot Dog Vendor strap


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> Jsal, that's funny, I put on my fatty spring bars and the exact same strap. Looks great on desert tan.


Again. Great Minds think alike!!!


----------



## MacTruck

JSal said:


> I don't get it with the color combo of this nato.
> 
> You should see the one I got with the first Maxi... it looked like the Jamaican Flag.
> 
> If I can find it I'll take a picture of it with the Hot Dog Vendor strap


I'm wearing mine on Halloween with this costume.


----------



## JSal

All kidding aside...

If that Nato had just been ALL blue like the faded blue on the outer portion. It would have looked really good and just like a Vintage British MoD Faded Navy G10 strap.


----------



## Portland

JSal said:


> I don't get it with the color combo of this nato.
> 
> You should see the one I got with the first Maxi... it looked like the Jamaican Flag.
> 
> If I can find it I'll take a picture of it with the Hot Dog Vendor strap


Oh good I'm not alone! I got the Jamaica flag NATO form gnomon as a "bonus" when they sent my my Ocean One Premium Blue. Why they thought an ocean blue sunburst dial would work well with a bright green and yellow NATO is beyond me. The cherry on top was that they sent me a 20 mm size for a 22 mm watch.


----------



## Portland

**WARNING** Pic Heavy post

The Bulang and Sons straps I ordered last week arrived today. I went with a 22mm Siena brown leather NATO and a 22mm Caramel brown leather NATO. These straps are definitely not cheap, but man oh man are they nice.

The quality of these straps is quite good. They are thin, yet they feel strong. The leather is smooth and soft and with some use I think it will develop a beautiful and unique patina. The buckle and rings feel nice and sturdy and the stitching is nice and tight. Most importantly, they are comfortable.

Overall, great straps. They are made to last. Enough with the chit chat. I'll let the pics speak for themselves. The O1V and the OVM Maxi get to flaunt their stuff.


----------



## TREVI007

Lol I got the Hot Dog nato strap as well.....
this strap is one of those things that makes you think... "What the hell was the person who designed this strap thinking" but now we know, the guy was hungry for a New York style hot dog lol

but I can't complain, with my previous order I got a very nice James Bond nato strap, It didn't match the watch either but I use it with other watches... So life is good!


----------



## slo84

Update from gnomon:

"1st May 2016
Serial 1 to 150 are dispatched to their respective owners. The following serial numbers 151 to 300 will be dispatched between 3rd May 2016 to 9th May 2016.
As always, the tracking number will be updated to you through your Paypal account or email."



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> **WARNING** Pic Heavy post
> 
> The Bulang and Sons straps I ordered last week arrived today. I went with a 22mm Siena brown leather NATO and a 22mm Caramel brown leather NATO. These straps are definitely not cheap, but man oh man are they nice.
> 
> The quality of these straps is quite good. They are thin, yet they feel strong. The leather is smooth and soft and with some use I think it will develop a beautiful and unique patina. The buckle and rings feel nice and sturdy and the stitching is nice and tight. Most importantly, they are comfortable.
> 
> Overall, great straps. They are made to last. Enough with the chit chat. I'll let the pics speak for themselves. The O1V and the OVM Maxi get to flaunt their stuff.
> 
> View attachment 7994434


Paul my good friend... You do know you just cost me a lot of money.

Because now I have to purchase at least one of these B&S Nato's.

And anyone who knows me knows I can't buy one of just about anything.

So off I go to the B&S website to place an order. But before I even look at the website I have to say I love your choice of colors and I may even buy the same two. I know almost for sure that I will be getting a Sienna brown (that's the darker one correct?)

And I'd also like to compliment you once again on your amazing photography skills and choice of props and/or settings.

Great job Paul.


----------



## JSal

TREVI007 said:


> Lol I got the Hot Dog nato strap as well.....
> this strap is one of those things that makes you think... "What the hell was the person who designed this strap thinking" but now we know, the guy was hungry for a New York style hot dog lol


New York Style Hot Dog... or as we like to call them here in the New York City area... The Best "Dirty Water" Dogs in the world. LOL

Several of us are joking about these odd colored NATO's and it's all in good fun.

But I'd like to take the time thank Anders of Gnomon for taking the time to listen to and read the wishes, suggestions and comments we have all made here on WUS for watches we'd like to see Steinhart make and then take the time and money to make the investment to produce 2 of the nicest exclusive Limited Editions ever produced by a Steinhart Authorized Dealer.

I'm not sure if everyone knows how much time and effort goes into such a project.
It usually takes the better part of a year to orchestrate and Steinhart must be paid in full before the manufacturing process can started.

I think he really nailed these two watches on the head.
Great job Anders and thanks for your efforts!!!.


----------



## TREVI007

Amen....
thanks Gnomon and Steinhart!


----------



## Portland

JSal said:


> Paul my good friend... You do know you just cost me a lot of money.
> 
> Because now I have to purchase at least one of these B&S Nato's.
> 
> And anyone who knows me knows I can't buy one of just about anything.
> 
> So off I go to the B&S website to place an order. But before I even look at the website I have to say I love your choice of colors and I may even buy the same two. I know almost for sure that I will be getting a Sienna brown (that's the darker one correct?)
> 
> And I'd also like to compliment you once again on your amazing photography skills and choice of props and/or settings.
> 
> Great job Paul.


Thank you John. To answer your question, the darker one is indeed the Siena. I can't remember where I read it but, I believe these straps are made by Italian manufacturer JP Menicucci for B&S (the same company that manufactures the Hodinkee straps).

Before you order, check out the color options in the "20mm" section. There is a very very nice leather NATO called the "Lumberjack" that I highly considered over the Siena however it is out of stock in the 22mm until mid-summer. I also looked closely at the "Diablo". It is an attractive black and brown distressed strap with tons of character. Let us know which you pick!


----------



## m6rk

Yes, thank you Gnomon and Steinhart, awesome watch! #135 and #145 came with this Nato...


----------



## MacTruck

LE on Dark Brown Italian Leather ZuluDiver from WatchGecko.


----------



## jbossolo

Mine got here yesterday, first Steiny, so far I'm totally satisfied. This watch just exudes quality, IMO.


----------



## jbossolo

By the way, I ordered two of these in consecutive serial numbers. The other one will be a surprise Father's Day gift to my old man. He used to play baseball when he was young, was pretty good, almost played professionally, but he got married and that was the end of that. To this day baseball remains his passion. I ordered this custom strap from "Lionstraps" in Germany. It's made from the actual leather of a baseball, the one on the top left in the first pic. Hope he likes it!


----------



## Portland

jbossolo said:


> By the way, I ordered two of these in consecutive serial numbers. The other one will be a surprise Father's Day gift to my old man. He used to play baseball when he was young, was pretty good, almost played professionally, but he got married and that was the end of that. To this day baseball remains his passion. I ordered this custom strap from "Lionstraps" in Germany. It's made from the actual leather of a baseball, the one on the top left in the first pic. Hope he likes it!


You're gonna make your old man cry dude. He will cherish this big time. It is a very thoughtful gift. Nicely done sir, nicely done.


----------



## m6rk

jbossolo said:


> By the way, I ordered two of these in consecutive serial numbers. The other one will be a surprise Father's Day gift to my old man. He used to play baseball when he was young, was pretty good, almost played professionally, but he got married and that was the end of that. To this day baseball remains his passion. I ordered this custom strap from "Lionstraps" in Germany. It's made from the actual leather of a baseball, the one on the top left in the first pic. Hope he likes it!


Very cool strap and a great idea! I'm sure he'll like it.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

BTW jbossolo what watch is that on the left? Looks like but not quite an OOV...



jbossolo said:


> Mine got here yesterday, first Steiny, so far I'm totally satisfied. This watch just exudes quality, IMO.


----------



## Slant

airborne_bluezman said:


> BTW jbossolo what watch is that on the left? Looks like but not quite an OOV...


Looks like an Ancon Sea Shadow


----------



## nyboy

Gentlemen, 
I gotta ask. Can anyone ballpark the duration between DHL notification and the arrival of the their Maxi? The clock is ticking on an upcomming trip and I could use some insight to set my expectations accordingly. I'm told serial 287 of the last lot was reserved in my name. Appreciate any help here.


----------



## m6rk

Just got around to putting the bonus leather strap on. I'm in total agreement on this one...a super nice strap that fits the look of the watch perfectly.


----------



## JSal

nyboy said:


> Gentlemen,
> I gotta ask. Can anyone ballpark the duration between DHL notification and the arrival of the their Maxi? The clock is ticking on an upcomming trip and I could use some insight to set my expectations accordingly. I'm told serial 287 of the last lot was reserved in my name. Appreciate any help here.


Simply use the tracking number to see where the shipment is and they will also give an estimated delivery date based upon the ship date. 
I say estimated as the watch has to clear customs at whichever airport is the port of entry. Then it has to be loaded on a connecting flight to your city and be trucked to the Depot that covers your area for delivery. 
Customs is the tricky part because the watch can be held up at times due to the volume of items entering the country.

You can also call DHL at any time during the shipment to put a trace on the package and get it moving if it seems to be stalled or the tracking says it's on hold etc...

Edit: I just realized you said you have #287 reserved. Anders just announced when the next lot will be shipped. I'm not sure when the date is and I forget if he is shipping in 3 lots of 100 or 2 lots of 150. Check the Gnomon website and/or send Anders an email for further details.


----------



## jbossolo

Thanks for the kind comments, it will be emotional, for sure. 

Yup, that other piece is a Sea Shadow II, excellent piece as well.


----------



## nyboy

Thanks JSal, 
Problem is that I don't have a tracking number yet. Just trying to get a timeline post tracking info. I may need to have a neighbor accept delivery for me (if DHL allows this). If this happens my hope is that he knows nothing about Steinhart............ I may have missed it, but from your DHL notification, how many days passed until you took possession?


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> Thank you John. To answer your question, the darker one is indeed the Siena. I can't remember where I read it but, I believe these straps are made by Italian manufacturer JP Menicucci for B&S (the same company that manufactures the Hodinkee straps).
> 
> Before you order, check out the color options in the "20mm" section. There is a very very nice leather NATO called the "Lumberjack" that I highly considered over the Siena however it is out of stock in the 22mm until mid-summer. I also looked closely at the "Diablo". It is an attractive black and brown distressed strap with tons of character. Let us know which you pick!


Thanks Paul. When I went to the website I checked it thoroughly as I had never been there before and they have quite the eclectic selection of items that they sell. (from vintage bicycles to women's scarves)

It's kind of funny... it's almost like a personal website and the person is selling some of his personal collection along with some other new retail items.

Very interesting. A bit overpriced, but the quality is there. Although even if I had the money to spend on some things I still wouldn't. 
I mean really... $795 for an 8 watch travel case? That's insane. Or $3995 for watch travel suit case. I don't care what designers name is on it LOL

I really fell in love with the Diablo. I love the distressed/worn look. Lumberjack is nice, but I still like Sienna the best. All their colors are amazing and there isn't one I dislike. I may hold off on buying right now. $100+ for a nato is a bit over priced. 
I'd value them at $50 but if I like something enough I'll treat myself and I will in the near future. Just not right now as I have some other things I need first.

They look buttery soft and very temping. Definitely the nicest looking nato I've ever seen.


----------



## Dec1968

Is it me or does your end link look to be spaced incorrectly? On my OVM v2, they sit perfectly flush with the lugs.



jbossolo said:


> Mine got here yesterday, first Steiny, so far I'm totally satisfied. This watch just exudes quality, IMO.


----------



## JSal

nyboy said:


> Thanks JSal,
> Problem is that I don't have a tracking number yet. Just trying to get a timeline post tracking info. I may need to have a neighbor accept delivery for me (if DHL allows this). If this happens my hope is that he knows nothing about Steinhart............ I may have missed it, but from your DHL notification, how many days passed until you took possession?


I realized after I posted that you hadn't received a tracking number because the watch hasn't shipped yet. So I added an "Edit" at the bottom of my post. Take a peek at that, and to answer you about a time frame.... 
I tried to explain that it is hard to determine that because of all the variables.

If all goes perfectly smooth, and it clears customs quickly you should have it in 3 days. So if the watch ships on a Monday you should have it by Wednesday.

In my case the watch was shipped on a Wednesday, it arrived into the United States on Thursday morning at around 8am and was scheduled for delivery on Friday.

But it arrived late and got delayed in customs and so it didn't arrive in New York until Saturday. DHL does not deliver on Saturday so it was not delivered until Monday around 2pm.

I hope that gives you an idea of what you can expect. Most of the time there is no trouble and 3 business days is all it needs to arrive.

The DHL tracking website is... DHL | United States of America | English


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Is it me or does your end link look to be spaced incorrectly? On my OVM v2, they sit perfectly flush with the lugs.


Dave, I think you should use the "quote" button as I don't think anyone knows which post you are referring to.


----------



## taike

nyboy said:


> Thanks JSal,
> Problem is that I don't have a tracking number yet. Just trying to get a timeline post tracking info. I may need to have a neighbor accept delivery for me (if DHL allows this). If this happens my hope is that he knows nothing about Steinhart............ I may have missed it, but from your DHL notification, how many days passed until you took possession?


I didn't want to take a chance when I went on a trip in Jan, so I had Anders hold shipment of my O1V Maxi until I returned. He is very accommodating.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Dave, I think you should use the "quote" button as I don't think anyone knows which post you are referring to.


That's so weird. I did! But now it shows no quote....


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> That's so weird. I did! But now it shows no quote....


You can always go back to the post you want to quote, hit the quote button, then copy the complete text, then go to your post, hit the Edit button and paste in the quote.

Zip zip problem solved.


----------



## sefrcoko

nyboy said:


> Thanks JSal,
> Problem is that I don't have a tracking number yet. Just trying to get a timeline post tracking info. I may need to have a neighbor accept delivery for me (if DHL allows this). If this happens my hope is that he knows nothing about Steinhart............ I may have missed it, but from your DHL notification, how many days passed until you took possession?


I didn't get a DHL notification until the day of delivery. Suddenly I got a DHL email asking for duties payment. I paid immediately and received the watch by the end of the same day. I know others received a DHL notification ahead of time but that was not the case with me. Some have also called DHL to lookup the shipment via name/address or contacted gnomon directly for tracking number details. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## nwijeep

Decided to wash the car this morning and make a quick trip to the market. One block away from home I got a text message that read: "We attempted to deliver your DHL shipment...." 

I kind of blacked out for a second. Nooooo! I may have hollered something else entirely. ;^) 

Funny to have incredibly bad timing while waiting for a watch.


----------



## JSal

sefrcoko said:


> I didn't get a DHL notification until the day of delivery. Suddenly I got a DHL email asking for duties payment. I paid immediately and received the watch by the end of the same day. I know others received a DHL notification ahead of time but that was not the case with me. Some have also called DHL to lookup the shipment via name/address or contacted gnomon directly for tracking number details. Hope that helps a bit.


Duty? Where are you located?

If you're in the US then you should not have been charged any duty on a $529 watch.

You are now allowed to import a declared value of up to $800 without paying any duty tax.


----------



## MacTruck

nwijeep said:


> Decided to wash the car this morning and make a quick trip to the market. One block away from home I got a text message that read: "We attempted to deliver your DHL shipment...."
> 
> I kind of blacked out for a second. Nooooo! I may have hollered something else entirely. ;^)
> 
> Funny to have incredibly bad timing while waiting for a watch.


I know the feeling. If I order soap, rags, any kind of junk it shows up 9am. If I order a watch, computer or anything exciting it shows up at 7pm and I usually miss delivery.


----------



## pinchycm

JSal said:


> Duty? Where are you located?
> 
> If you're in the US then you should not have been charged any duty on a $529 watch.
> 
> You are now allowed to import a declared value of up to $800 without paying any duty tax.


Gnomon does declare them to be a $100 timing instrument though, so I'd be surprised if you a duty for a watch from Gnomon. Steinhart on the other hand, I've gotten a FedEx bill every time a few weeks after delivery.


----------



## Portland

"As agreed in the Trade Facilitation and Trade Enforcement Act of 2015, signed by President Barack Obama Feb. 24, U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) announced that March 10, it raised the value of a shipment of merchandise imported by one person on one day that generally may be imported free of duties and taxes from $200 to $800. This raising of the de minimis exemption is due to an amendment of the Tariff Act of 1930 included in the Trade Facilitation and Trade Enforcement Act of 2015.

Shipments valued at $800 or less for the de minimis exemption will be eligible under the same processes and with the same restrictions that currently apply to de minimis shipments of $200 or less."

https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/2016-03-11-000000/de-minimis-value-increases-800


----------



## sefrcoko

JSal said:


> Duty? Where are you located?
> 
> If you're in the US then you should not have been charged any duty on a $529 watch.
> 
> You are now allowed to import a declared value of up to $800 without paying any duty tax.


Canada...fedex dinged me with the Vintage gmt for an extra $120 CAD, but at least with DHL it was only $27 CAD extra for the OVM Maxi LE. We always pay it seems lol


----------



## Richqqqq

Portland said:


> You're gonna make your old man cry dude. He will cherish this big time. It is a very thoughtful gift. Nicely done sir, nicely done.


His old man....Hell I'm freaking crying.


----------



## jbossolo

Richqqqq said:


> His old man....Hell I'm freaking crying.


LOL, that's funny. Yup, there will be tears.


----------



## mykii

Hey guys, what happened to all the pics!?!??!

As someone waiting on a >250+ serial, I want to see more pics!! Esp. on leather/nato.


----------



## Portland

mykii said:


> Hey guys, what happened to all the pics!?!??!
> 
> As someone waiting on a >250+ serial, I want to see more pics!! Esp. on leather/nato.


Here are a few to hold you over.


----------



## JSal

There you go again with those straps Paul... 

My will to resist is weakening.


----------



## MacTruck

JSal said:


> There you go again with those straps Paul...
> 
> My will to resist is weakening.


Some reasons to not resist:

- It's only money.
- You only live once.
- Money doesn't buy happiness, so spend it.
- Carpe Diem.
- What, are you not gonna buy it?


----------



## mykii

Portland said:


> Here are a few to hold you over.


More, more, more!

I like the leather natos. Has anyone tried any other coloured ones out? Greens, beiges, desert-storm sand etc?


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> Some reasons to not resist:
> 
> - It's only money.
> - You only live once.
> - Money doesn't buy happiness, so spend it.
> - Carpe Diem.
> - What, are you not gonna buy it?


How can I argue with that logic?

Can't... resist... will... is... weakening... growing... weaker... by the... second...


----------



## JSal

While strap hunting for something wild, unusual, and different to go with this watch I came across this custom and I contacted the strap maker to get it started.

He also does baseball and baseball glove straps. I have been planning two very special baseball themed straps for a watch that I had customized with a special color dial chapter ring, and hands. I also have a vintage autograph model glove, ball, and some other leather goods to utilize in the project.

I have been planning these two baseball/glove straps for some time and finding the right strap maker was the last piece to the puzzle. I believe with this person I have found him.

Here is the strap that I placed an order for with him for the OVM Maxi.

When I saw it I immediately knew I had to have it.


----------



## n1k0

JSal said:


> While strap hunting for something wild, unusual, and different to go with this watch I came across this custom and I contacted the strap maker to get it started.
> 
> View attachment 8006426


N80Leather? If so, great choice, I have a custom strap from him, it's fine Art. If not, check him out too!


----------



## JSal

n1k0 said:


> N80Leather? If so, great choice, I have a custom strap from him, it's fine Art. If not, check him out too!


Yup!!! It's Dustin at N80Leather. I don't know how I never came across his work before now.


----------



## n1k0

Just received this cool _Lead Grey_ Nato, looks good on the OVM Maxi


----------



## keysh1984

Gooooosh that watch is gorgeous. I can't get this one out of my brain. When I close my eyes, there it is!! Love it on that gray NATO too, btw.


----------



## pinchycm

Where is that lead grey strap from?


----------



## n1k0

pinchycm said:


> Where is that lead grey strap from?


Got it from the bay. Very nice quality, a bit stiff but wears super comfortably.


----------



## Dec1968

n1k0 said:


> Just received this cool _Lead Grey_ Nato, looks good on the OVM Maxi


Nice!


----------



## nurpur

n1k0 said:


> Got it from the bay. Very nice quality, a bit stiff but wears super comfortably.


Just checked it out on the site. Either they have the wrong colour showing for the items or their photography skills are off. 
The Lead Grey looks blue.


----------



## Dec1968

nurpur said:


> Just checked it out on the site. Either they have the wrong colour showing for the items or their photography skills are off.
> The Lead Grey looks blue.


Luckily you have visual proof here


----------



## n1k0

nurpur said:


> Just checked it out on the site. Either they have the wrong colour showing for the items or their photography skills are off.
> The Lead Grey looks blue.


The brand website has some better ones. There are definitely subtle shades of blue, but not as much as the product shot on ebay. It's a deep, dark blueish grey.


----------



## pinchycm

^ Ah, very nice. I dislike stiff straps, it's a big reason why I'm a bigger fan of the soft dievas ones (as well as the tudor/omega ones - those are niiiiiccceee).


----------



## Vindic8

Just an FYI for people in the second shipping batch.

I have a number in the second batch. I received a text this morning with a tracking number. My Maxi is scheduled for delivery tomorrow , May 5th.


----------



## pinchycm

Congrats! Soon!


----------



## slo84

Vindic8 said:


> Just an FYI for people in the second shipping batch.
> 
> I have a number in the second batch. I received a text this morning with a tracking number. My Maxi is scheduled for delivery tomorrow , May 5th.


When did u order? Still waiting for mine. o|


----------



## slo84

JSal said:


> Here is the strap that I placed an order for with him for the OVM Maxi.
> 
> When I saw it I immediately knew I had to have it.
> 
> View attachment 8006426


Wow, those are some very nice straps. I might have to look into ordering something from him. I can't wait to see how those straps will look on the OVM Maxi.


----------



## Vindic8

slo84 said:


> When did u order? Still waiting for mine. o|


I ordered on the 15th. Received my order confirmation, LE number request confirmation and payment confirmation on the 15th. My number is #169 putting me in the 2nd half of the shipping.


----------



## mykii

n1k0 said:


> Just received this cool _Lead Grey_ Nato, looks good on the OVM Maxi


Does the dial really look as grainy and grey as pic #3? If so, hubba hubba.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

mykii said:


> n1k0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this cool _Lead Grey_ Nato, looks good on the OVM Maxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the dial really look as grainy and grey as pic #3? If so, hubba hubba.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah, the dial is textured... And perfect.


----------



## CrazyRuski777

Nice , where did you get them ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

CrazyRuski777 said:


> Nice , where did you get them ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch? They were a 300pc LE from Gnomon watches.

Anyone tried any other natos out on this bad boy?


----------



## JSal

CrazyRuski777 said:


> Nice , where did you get them ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are already a couple for sale in the sales forum and on ebay but at Premium prices above the $529 retail.


----------



## n1k0

mykii said:


> Anyone tried any other natos out on this bad boy?


Tried a bunch of very different Natos and Perlons and the conclusion is quite everything works on it 










My current fave is still that lead grey one


----------



## mykii

Good stuff n1k0. You're doing god's work! The lead looks fantastic. 

So, as an observation, I think it is now obvious that this dial is indeed •not● pitch black. That said, I am okay with that and, to me, this faux vintage textured dial is a far better fit and I'm loving the looks of it. 

Mine is unfortunately a while away, but I am really excited about the dial. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## big ned

Here's number 102. I also got 101 (numbers were pot luck, I didn't specify any) and that's not coming out the case until my grandson is 21, when I'll probably be dead.:-d And with a few others of the Ocean One family.


----------



## Millex

Scheduled delivery for mine on May 9th. Now the anticipation builds!


----------



## TREVI007

The more I look at this watch, the more I like it! 
In my opinion the best tribute to the Milsub without compromising the integrity of the original design.
I will not change anything on this watch....
thanks Steinhart and Gnomon!


----------



## T-hunter

Some quickies... many straps to try!


----------



## mykii

More, more, more!!!

Any recommendations for any further high-quality natos? I'm looking for some sort of silk-finish like the old italian grey one's that some vendors offered but have since gone out of stock due to price of material. I'm looking for something similar in quality to omega's new natos, which are outstanding and arguably the best on the market now. Specifically in a green/olive/beige/sand/desert-storm type colour.


----------



## T-hunter

Terry has some great quality straps>>>https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all


----------



## T-hunter

Strapcode canvas...


----------



## T-hunter

A few more. :-d


----------



## Richqqqq

Keep crashing into stuff, cause I'm walking around staring at my watch. 
Caution: do not wear while driving!


----------



## Dec1968

Borrowed this pic - modified the end of the lug and softened the top so it has a touch of curve to it. Takes a little effort and you have to be very brave to modify a lug, but what do you guys think?

David


----------



## T3C

Dec1968 said:


> Borrowed this pic - modified the end of the lug and softened the top so it has a touch of curve to it. Takes a little effort and you have to be very brave to modify a lug, but what do you guys think?
> 
> David


|> Yeah ... I wouldn't mind it. Great job David!


----------



## TREVI007

Dec1968 said:


> Borrowed this pic - modified the end of the lug and softened the top so it has a touch of curve to it. Takes a little effort and you have to be very brave to modify a lug, but what do you guys think?
> 
> David


I have to admit David, It looks fantastic!!|>


----------



## nwijeep

134 checking in. Thanks to Gnomon and Steinhart for making this a reality!


----------



## Muecke

number 200 says hello (my first post by the way)


----------



## Muecke

My first post as you can tell by the number of photo duplicates (beats me how this happened), very sorry about that.


----------



## MacTruck

Muecke said:


> My first post as you can tell by the number of photo duplicates (beats me how this happened), very sorry about that.


Looks so nice on bracelet. Did you ever get that piece of plastic off?


----------



## MacTruck

Just want to point out to everybody that brought up the fact the dial is not super black and its textured, it's exactly the same color and same texture as the regular Ocean One. Just spent a good time comparing both of them with an LED loupe.


----------



## Vindic8

The Maxi arrived this afternoon, I barely had time or light to get out and get some pics but I squeezed a couple in.

This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.

The OVM Maxi is a real homerun.


----------



## Muecke

That was actually a piece of tape I put on to protect the lugs when changing the bracelet (only saw it after uploading the photo) I think I will keep it on the bracelet (the watch not the piece of tape).



MacTruck said:


> Looks so nice on bracelet. Did you ever get that piece of plastic off?


----------



## mykii

Vindic8 said:


> The Maxi arrived this afternoon, I barely had time or light to get out and get some pics but I squeezed a couple in.
> 
> This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.
> 
> The OVM Maxi is a real homerun.


Damn, hesalite is just so much more beautiful than sapphire. This will be my second hesalite watch, and I bought this on a whim simply for a sword-handed heaslite dive watch. Apart from this, there aren't many around. A NOS Omega 300 would have probably been the only other feasible option, and about 4-5x the price.


----------



## Mpcdude

The polished hands really make them pop. I'm loving this.


----------



## yankeexpress

Vindic8 said:


> The Maxi arrived this afternoon, I barely had time or light to get out and get some pics but I squeezed a couple in.
> 
> This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.
> 
> The OVM Maxi is a real homerun.


Thanks for posting these. Good to see the differences. Since I will easily scratch an acylic crystal, I have to have sapphire and seeing how good the OVM1 looks, I am sticking with it. Glad all you guys are enjoying the Maxi, looks terrific!


----------



## n1k0

Mpcdude said:


> The polished hands really make them pop. I'm loving this.


I have to concur; at first I was puzzled with them not being brushed as advertised, but eventually this was the best decision as it makes the watch super legible in many different situations, and popping nicely indeed 

Beautiful pic btw, fisheye?


----------



## Mpcdude

n1k0 said:


> I have to concur; at first I was puzzled with them not being brushed as advertised, but eventually this was the best decision as it makes the watch super legible in many different situations, and popping nicely indeed
> 
> Beautiful pic btw, fisheye?


Thanks! I just used the normal camera of my iPhone 6S Plus. No filters.


----------



## J.C

#054 checking in..


----------



## valuewatchguy

Vindic8 said:


> The Maxi arrived this afternoon, I barely had time or light to get out and get some pics but I squeezed a couple in.
> 
> This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.
> 
> The OVM Maxi is a real homerun.


Looks great. The Maxi does look the best in that pic. Only WIS would know the difference though. That Acrylic crystal is fabulous. I would scratch mine too quick but, love the warmth it adds to the dial.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Supermarine

Number 155 on my wrist


----------



## n1k0

Must... resist... temptation... to buff out... that scratch... gniiiiiiirglargghl


----------



## Dec1968

n1k0 said:


> Must... resist... temptation... to buff out... that scratch... gniiiiiiirglargghl


Scratched, already?!? This is why I prefer sapphire....so sorry!


----------



## n1k0

Dec1968 said:


> Scratched, already?!? This is why I prefer sapphire....so sorry!


It's the second time already; the first scratch was easily buffed out with cape cod, but I've decided to keep them now, as an experiment and for the look. It's fscking hard.


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> Scratched, already?!? This is why I prefer sapphire....so sorry!


Agreed, sapphire is always my preference too. Having said that, I'm not sure about everyone else but my thinking with this watch goes as follows:

-Most of my watches are sapphire so having a hesalite makes a nice change.
-I don't wear this one every day, for that I have other watches that are tougher.
-I don't expect to scratch it because i baby my watches, but if it does scratch I'll just buff it out.
-If one day buffing is no longer an option, I'll just replace the hesalite with a domed sapphire (and I don't have any other OVM version, so no redundancy either).

Obviously this may not be ideal for everyone, but for me this works and eases any concerns I may have originally had about the hesalite. Plus, I just love that wet look


----------



## n1k0

sefrcoko said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but my thinking with this watch goes as follows:
> -Most of my watches are sapphire so having a hesalite makes a nice change.
> -I don't wear this one every day, for that I have other watches that are tougher.
> -I don't expect to scratch it because i baby my watches, but if it does scratch I'll just buff it out.
> -If one day buffing is no longer an option, I'll just replace the hesalite with a domed sapphire.
> 
> Obviously this may not be ideal for everyone, but for me this works and eases any concerns I may have originally had about the hesalite. Plus, just love that wet look


I'm planning on making this my daily beater for a while. It may sound crazy to some but I really think this watch deserves to be worn, I didn't bought as an investment really and don't care for its resell value... I love the look of a beaten military watch, when it's shiny brand new it doesn't have the same appeal to me. On the other hand each dent on mine breaks my heart. I know, I'm a complicated person  I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dec1968

n1k0 said:


> I'm planning on making this my daily beater for a while. It may sound crazy to some but I really think this watch deserves to be worn, I didn't bought as an investment really and don't care for its resell value... I love the look of a beaten military watch, when it's shiny brand new it doesn't have the same appeal to me. On the other hand each dent on mine breaks my heart. I know, I'm a complicated person  I'll see how it goes.


What you say makes perfect sense - I'm just as complicated


----------



## MacTruck

I'm beating the hell out of mine. It's not a rolex. It's gonna get daily wear, scratches, dents and when it's had it and I can't see through the scratches to tell the time I'm sending it to Steinhart for a makeover. This watch is too awesome to sit in a watch case.


----------



## m6rk

I've never worn NATO straps so I ordered a few. Damn...she looks good on one doesn't she!


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> What you say makes perfect sense - I'm just as complicated


That's why a lot of folks buy two.


----------



## TREVI007

Here is an update on my new slate color nato...


----------



## TREVI007

m6rk said:


> I've never worn NATO straps so I ordered a few. Damn...she looks good on one doesn't she!


Absolutely gorgeous ....


----------



## pinchycm

Vindic8 said:


> The Maxi arrived this afternoon, I barely had time or light to get out and get some pics but I squeezed a couple in.
> 
> This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.
> 
> The OVM Maxi is a real homerun.


I love how it looks so much smaller.


----------



## Dec1968

TREVI007 said:


> Here is an update on my new slate color nato...
> View attachment 8032970
> 
> 
> View attachment 8032994


Mine arrives soon. Looks amazing!


----------



## TREVI007

Thanks David!


----------



## m6rk

TREVI007 said:


> Here is an update on my new slate color nato...


Stunning!


----------



## slo84

Got my DHL notification this morning. Paid the duty online and just got confirmation it has been delivered to my house. Arrghhh…wish I can leave work now…sigh.


----------



## Milo Ren

Is it me or does the 3.0 Maxi feel lighter than the 1.0/2.0? W/out the steel bracelet.


----------



## Richqqqq

This watch would look good on anything.....well almost anything.


----------



## big ned

:roll:


Richqqqq said:


> This watch would look good on anything.....well almost anything.


The NATO strap is the regimental colours of The Royal Anglian Regiment of the British Army, nothing shabby about that. I think one of our colonial members referred to it as a "Hot Dog Sellers Strap" the other day.........:roll:

ASSOCIATION


----------



## southpaw2280

DHL just dropped off number 154 for me


----------



## Portland

Milo Ren said:


> Is it me or does the 3.0 Maxi feel lighter than the 1.0/2.0? W/out the steel bracelet.


3.0 Maxi? 🤔


----------



## sefrcoko

Portland said:


> 3.0 Maxi? 🤔


Pretty sure he just means the OVM Maxi LE from Gnomon.


----------



## Mpcdude

Just put a NATO(from Gnomon)on it for the first time today. Looks great!


----------



## MacTruck

I'm gonna drop by the old frat house and make a pledge wear this. Is that hazing? Don't care.



Richqqqq said:


> This watch would look good on anything.....well almost anything.


----------



## Richqqqq

big ned said:


> :roll:
> 
> The NATO strap is the regimental colours of The Royal Anglian Regiment of the British Army, nothing shabby about that. I think one of our colonial members referred to it as a "Hot Dog Sellers Strap" the other day.........:roll:
> 
> ASSOCIATION


Nice research!


----------



## Richqqqq

Mpcdude said:


> Just put a NATO(from Gnomon)on it for the first time today. Looks great!


Looks awesome, but your feet splayed in that manner are some what, well..... disturbing.


----------



## MacTruck

Richqqqq said:


> Looks awesome, but your feet splayed in that manner are some what, well..... disturbing.


LOL. Uhh, gee thanks for pointing that out. HAHA!


----------



## slo84

#281 checking in! Wow love the watch! Thanks Gnomon and Steinhart! Heres some pic compare to my Mako 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Yo 84... 86 the Mako pics and then send them to the Orient forum.

Then post more pics of your Maxi here. 

J/k of course.


----------



## slo84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

Mpcdude said:


> Just put a NATO(from Gnomon)on it for the first time today. Looks great!


That looks great. Which nato specifically is this? Also, what is the quality of gnomon's natos?

Lastly, dude, were you on the toilet when you snapped that pic? lol.


----------



## Vindic8

Milo Ren said:


> Is it me or does the 3.0 Maxi feel lighter than the 1.0/2.0? W/out the steel bracelet.


It appears it is slightly lighter. This is in grams. Top frame OVMv2 bottom frame OVM Maxi LE.


----------



## yankeexpress

slo84 said:


> #281 checking in! Wow love the watch! Thanks Gnomon and Steinhart! Heres some pic compare to my Mako


No comparison, the OVM is in a whole nother league, light-years away. Enjoy it!


----------



## Dec1968

Vindic8 said:


> It appears it is slightly lighter. This is in grams. Top frame OVMv2 bottom frame OVM Maxi LE.


That would be the hesalite being lighter.....


----------



## Mpcdude

mykii said:


> Mpcdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put a NATO(from Gnomon)on it for the first time today. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great. Which nato specifically is this? Also, what is the quality of gnomon's natos?
> 
> Lastly, dude, were you on the toilet when you snapped that pic? lol.
Click to expand...

I'm unsure as to which it is from the website as I just picked it off the shelf at Gnomon. It's like dark grey with a tinge of olive green. In terms of quality, I like them. Thick and laser sealed holes. And I took the picture sitting at the edge of my bed!


----------



## JSal

@ slo84...

Really nice job with the Nato's they all look fantastic and compliment the watch beautifully. 

I especially love the color of the first two from the top.

I also generally prefer solid colors over Stripes but I don't hate them as I have a couple of striped Nato's. 

But I've never seen one in the color combo of the one you have. 
I would have never thought to choose that strap if I saw it for sale on a website.
But seeing it on the watch I can honestly say it really does work well.

Great choices and great pics. Well done sir.


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> @ slo84...
> 
> Really nice job with the Nato's they all look fantastic and compliment the watch beautifully.
> 
> I especially love the color of the first two from the top.
> 
> I also generally prefer solid colors over Stripes but I don't hate them as I have a couple of striped Nato's.
> 
> But I've never seen one in the color combo of the one you have.
> I would have never thought to choose that strap if I saw it for sale on a website.
> But seeing it on the watch I can honestly say it really does work well.
> 
> Great choices and great pics. Well done sir.


I'm pretty sure the bottom one is the one he got from Gnomon. The same one came with mine.


----------



## taike

JSal said:


> ...
> 
> But I've never seen one in the color combo of the one you have.
> I would have never thought to choose that strap if I saw it for sale on a website.
> But seeing it on the watch I can honestly say it really does work well...


That is the latest freebie that gnomon threw in. Received one of those myself.


----------



## slo84

Vindic8 said:


> I'm pretty sure the bottom one is the one he got from Gnomon. The same one came with mine.


haha yup! I would have not bought those personally. Was just playing around to see how it looks.


----------



## slo84

yankeexpress said:


> No comparison, the OVM is in a whole nother league, light-years away. Enjoy it!


I totally agree. The OVM just feels and looks so much better. The mako is going to be my beater watch =P


----------



## mykii

Mpcdude said:


> I'm unsure as to which it is from the website as I just picked it off the shelf at Gnomon. It's like dark grey with a tinge of olive green. In terms of quality, I like them. Thick and laser sealed holes. And I took the picture sitting at the edge of my bed!


Cheers! I've gone over the gnomon website twice now and can't seem to see anything that resembles it. What a shame. I think that is one of the best nato colours I've seen on the OVM, and it looks like I won't be able to get one!


----------



## mykii

Also, is anyone planning to bleach their bezel (or buy another from steinhart to bleach?). I'm considering doing it, but don't want to damage/melt the hesalite with the hairdryer or submerge it in hot water when attempting to remove the bezel. Hmm..


----------



## WiZARD7

mykii said:


> Also, is anyone planning to bleach their bezel (or buy another from steinhart to bleach?). I'm considering doing it, but don't want to damage/melt the hesalite with the hairdryer or submerge it in hot water when attempting to remove the bezel. Hmm..


I'm planning... But not sure how should it be done (removing the insert).

I've just got the trakcing # from Gnomon (it was shipped Thursday, I've asked them yesterday whether day have shipped it, now they've replied with the #)
I'd paid only regular shipping, they sent it with DHL (It would cost +20$).


----------



## Nayche

mykii said:


> Also, is anyone planning to bleach their bezel (or buy another from steinhart to bleach?). I'm considering doing it, but don't want to damage/melt the hesalite with the hairdryer or submerge it in hot water when attempting to remove the bezel. Hmm..


Surely the hesalite can withstand those sort of temperatures before warping? I hope so as I'm planning on removing the insert.


----------



## mykii

Toathus said:


> Surely the hesalite can withstand those sort of temperatures before warping? I hope so as I'm planning on removing the insert.


It probably can, I'm just hesitating. The blow dryer option in particular worries me since it is just acrylic, and the possibility of distortion is plausible.


----------



## Mpcdude

mykii said:


> Mpcdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unsure as to which it is from the website as I just picked it off the shelf at Gnomon. It's like dark grey with a tinge of olive green. In terms of quality, I like them. Thick and laser sealed holes. And I took the picture sitting at the edge of my bed!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! I've gone over the gnomon website twice now and can't seem to see anything that resembles it. What a shame. I think that is one of the best nato colours I've seen on the OVM, and it looks like I won't be able to get one!
Click to expand...

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/access...rk-gray-specops-nato-g10-military-nylon-strap This may be it. It's the closest to my strap that I can find on the site. But don't take my word for it though.


----------



## Djk949

My first Steiny 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

Haven't always been a fan of red, but it's starting to grow on me


----------



## JSal

@ southpaw2280...

I think it's because it's nice red. It's not a screaming fire engine red.

It's more of a soft red with a slight burgundy tone to it. 

Very nice.


----------



## Millex

FYI I know I happened to order the last one and it is scheduled to be delivered Monday!


----------



## Portland




----------



## mykii

More pics, more pics, more pics! 

I haven't received any word from DHL as yet, so I have to feed off the eye candy posted here.


----------



## sefrcoko




----------



## slo84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84

With all these strap changes, I kinda wish there were drilled lugs on these watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millex

The strap looks better than I thought it would! Is it the watch itself a bright watch? Some pics it looks like aged stainless others more polished. I get mine in a couple of days.


----------



## taike

Millex said:


> The strap looks better than I thought it would! Is it the watch itself a bright watch? Some pics it looks like aged stainless others more polished. I get mine in a couple of days.


Case is brushed on top, polished on the sides. No idea what aged stainless is.


----------



## Portland

slo84 said:


> With all these strap changes, I kinda wish there were drilled lugs on these watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I whole heartedly agree.


----------



## Vindic8

slo84 said:


> With all these strap changes, I kinda wish there were drilled lugs on these watches.


On the real 5517 MilSub the bars were permanently fixed. Drilled lugs would have been heretical.


----------



## MacTruck

Thanks for my new desktop wallpaper!



Portland said:


> View attachment 8044962


----------



## mykii

Thanks lads for all the pics.

So for those of you who've had this watch for a while now, what do you all think a week later? Likely to be a keeper? Living up to expectations?


----------



## nurpur

Vindic8 said:


> On the real 5517 MilSub the bars were permanently fixed. Drilled lugs would have been heretical.


I would prefer the drilled lugs as well. I prefer straps to the Nato so it would make the job of changing easier and less risk of damage to the watch. The OVM is larger than the original 5517 and other changes here and there, so I dont think having the the drilled lugs would be heretical as it is not meant to be straight copy.


----------



## nurpur

mykii said:


> Thanks lads for all the pics.
> 
> So for those of you who've had this watch for a while now, what do you all think a week later? Likely to be a keeper? Living up to expectations?


Definitely a keeper, but I will also hang on to the OVM2 as it is more robust with the sapphire crystal. Wish list would have been a fully domed sapphire crystal with some light tinting to simulate the yellowish tinge you get from the hesalite. Just would be nice to have it looking fresh for much longer. Wear the OVM2 all the time and looks great.

On separate note has anybody else had issues with other quality control issues with the LE. On mine the crown is a real struggle to screw back in, just does not latch onto the threads. Spoke to Gnomon and they suggest sending back to Steinhart for adjustment. Disappointing as it seems 
that it should have been easy to spot in QC. Now the bother of sending it back. Other than that I really love the LE!


----------



## nurpur

Portland said:


> View attachment 8044962


Picture of the day!


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> Thanks lads for all the pics.
> 
> So for those of you who've had this watch for a while now, what do you all think a week later? Likely to be a keeper? Living up to expectations?


A permanent part of my collection along with the first Maxi, and maybe my OVM v.1


----------



## n1k0

Just a quick update about the accuracy of mine; it's been running a steady +2s/day for a week, wearing it all the time except at night where it sits face up for a few hours. I'm impressed.


----------



## Dino7

JSal said:


> A permanent part of my collection along with the first Maxi, and maybe my OVM v.1


Same here , both the Maxi LE's are permanent additions in my collection .


----------



## Dec1968

nurpur said:


> Definitely a keeper, but I will also hang on to the OVM2 as it is more robust with the sapphire crystal. Wish list would have been a fully domed sapphire crystal with some light tinting to simulate the yellowish tinge you get from the hesalite. Just would be nice to have it looking fresh for much longer. Wear the OVM2 all the time and looks great.
> 
> On separate note has anybody else had issues with other quality control issues with the LE. On mine the crown is a real struggle to screw back in, just does not latch onto the threads. Spoke to Gnomon and they suggest sending back to Steinhart for adjustment. Disappointing as it seems
> that it should have been easy to spot in QC. Now the bother of sending it back. Other than that I really love the LE!


I sold my OVM LE and kept me OVM v2. I am the same with the domed sapphire. Love it. QC on the v2 is flawless.


----------



## n1k0

mykii said:


> So for those of you who've had this watch for a while now, what do you all think a week later? Likely to be a keeper? Living up to expectations?


A keeper definitively. I have absolutely zero QC issue with it, and knew what I was doing with going with Hesalite in the first place. I've already received enough compliments about it from non-WIS friends that I know for sure this one's gonna stay in the collection as well as on my wrist for a very long time.


----------



## pinchycm

Dec1968 said:


> I sold my OVM LE and kept me OVM v2. I am the same with the domed sapphire. Love it. QC on the v2 is flawless.


Noooooooo...  I saw a few go up on eBay and now they're gone.

Like others have said, I too think that these will be desirable in the future. I'd be willing to bet that you could even wear yours for a while and move it for what they're going for now. Probably considerably more with NOS. They'll probably look better with age. 

IMO, best piece I've seen Steinhart release in terms of an homage ever.


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> Noooooooo...  I saw a few go up on eBay and now they're gone.
> 
> Like others have said, I too think that these will be desirable in the future. I'd be willing to bet that you could even wear yours for a while and move it for for what they're going for now. Probably considerably more with NOS. They'll probably look better with age.
> 
> IMO, best piece I've seen Steinhart release in terms of an homage ever.


I know.

I have a rule with watches - I do not collect them. I buy them to wear them. If one of two things don't happen, they go to homes where they will get worn.

1) I have to fall in love with it right away

2) I have to wear it. If it sits for 30 days, that's a sign I don't love it anymore like I used to and it's time someone else falls in love with it.


----------



## pinchycm

Yeah, that's fair.

I'm not a collector - I wear all my pieces; they have a rotation, but they only get evening/vacation wrist time.

My AW gets the most wear, it's my most go-to-piece as it's really quite practical from an office/gym/road-warrior use case.

It's the mechanicals that really do it for me though, there's nothing better than a nice seamster or a vintage diver and the likes to complete the evening look. 



Dec1968 said:


> I know.
> 
> I have a rule with watches - I do not collect them. I buy them to wear them. If one of two things don't happen, they go to homes where they will get worn.
> 
> 1) I have to fall in love with it right away
> 
> 2) I have to wear it. If it sits for 30 days, that's a sign I don't love it anymore like I used to and it's time someone else falls in love with it.


----------



## Dec1968

pinchycm said:


> Yeah, that's fair.
> 
> I'm not a collector - I wear all my pieces; they have a rotation, but they only get evening/vacation wrist time.
> 
> My AW gets the most wear, it's my most go-to-piece as it's really quite practical from an office/gym/road-warrior use case, but it's the mechanicals that really do it for me.


The hardest part about selling this piece was the serial number - my sons birthday day. I originally got it for him - had him try on my OVM v2 and he didn't like it at all. I already had an OVM so why have another one.....but when he went 'meh' (literally - meh!!!) I said 'ok this is for me and I KNOW I will love it'. So when I didn't love it, that was it for me.

A guy local to me bought it and we've become friends out of the deal so in many ways it worked out well.


----------



## T3C

mykii said:


> Thanks lads for all the pics.
> 
> So for those of you who've had this watch for a while now, what do you all think a week later? Likely to be a keeper? Living up to expectations?


Definitely a keeper


----------



## pinchycm

Ah, I understand, and you're absolutely right. There is a very intangible component to watches, if it doesn't catch you immediately, it's probably not for you. And good good! With only 300 pieces in the wild, it's good that it went to someone who will really appreciate it.



Dec1968 said:


> The hardest part about selling this piece was the serial number - my sons birthday day. I originally got it for him - had him try on my OVM v2 and he didn't like it at all. I already had an OVM so why have another one.....but when he went 'meh' (literally - meh!!!) I said 'ok this is for me and I KNOW I will love it'. So when I didn't love it, that was it for me.
> 
> A guy local to me bought it and we've become friends out of the deal so in many ways it worked out well.


----------



## kingcarlos

Just received mine at sunny Brisbane. 237 reporting in 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siskiyoublues

#110 showed up last week for me. I was so excited but now that it's here I can't bring myself to take the plastic off. 
I think it's just too nice for me and my gut knows it. 
I put it in my closet for the week and took it back out today. Still couldn't peel the plastic off. 
I think I'm having an existential crisis over a watch...! :think:


----------



## slo84

Siskiyoublues said:


> #110 showed up last week for me. I was so excited but now that it's here I can't bring myself to take the plastic off.
> I think it's just too nice for me and my gut knows it.
> I put it in my closet for the week and took it back out today. Still couldn't peel the plastic off.
> I think I'm having an existential crisis over a watch...! :think:


I was the opposite. The first thing I did was peel off all the plastic. This watch was meant to be worn. Just do it! =p


----------



## Richqqqq

Siskiyoublues said:


> #110 showed up last week for me. I was so excited but now that it's here I can't bring myself to take the plastic off.
> I think it's just too nice for me and my gut knows it.
> I put it in my closet for the week and took it back out today. Still couldn't peel the plastic off.
> I think I'm having an existential crisis over a watch...! :think:


Liberate yourself and the watch. Peel off the plastic!


----------



## Siskiyoublues

Hah! Maybe next weekend...:-d


----------



## JSal

Siskiyoublues said:


> #110 showed up last week for me. I was so excited but now that it's here I can't bring myself to take the plastic off.
> I think it's just too nice for me and my gut knows it.
> I put it in my closet for the week and took it back out today. Still couldn't peel the plastic off.
> I think I'm having an existential crisis over a watch...! :think:


Order yourself a tube of Polywatch and if you own other watches then wear this one in rotation and when you know you won't be doing anything rough.

Don't deny yourself the enjoyment of wearing the watch and at the same time you can appease the part of you that wants to protect the watch. It's a good compromise.

But to leave it in a closet without being worn or to sell it because you're afraid to wear it because you might damage it is silly and unfair to the part of you that loves and wants to wear it.


----------



## mykii

kingcarlos said:


> Just received mine at sunny Brisbane. 237 reporting in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is being shipped to Brisbane as well. Still hasn't turned up though. Interesting to know that there is more than one in town though!


----------



## Vindic8

Siskiyoublues said:


> #110 showed up last week for me. I was so excited but now that it's here I can't bring myself to take the plastic off.
> I think it's just too nice for me and my gut knows it.
> I put it in my closet for the week and took it back out today. Still couldn't peel the plastic off.
> I think I'm having an existential crisis over a watch...!


----------



## nurpur

Vindic8 said:


>


Could not have put it better myself!


----------



## J.C

Some NATO's on #054 - 1st 3 are all Phoenix - remainder are CheapestNatoStraps.com


----------



## nurpur

J.C said:


> Some NATO's on #054 - 1st 3 are all Phoenix - remainder are CheapestNatoStraps.com


The first two in particular, really look really good. Pheonix have the colours spot on. Just wish they would do the the first one as 
a two piece. I have small wrists and the Nato's just make everything the wronge bulk for me.


----------



## J.C

nurpur said:


> The first two in particular, really look really good. Pheonix have the colours spot on. Just wish they would do the the first one as
> a two piece. I have small wrists and the Nato's just make everything the wronge bulk for me.


Agree re the Phoenix...it is currently on the 1st one (Admiralty Grey) and will probs stay on that one if I'm honest!


----------



## big ned

Change of strap to a cornflower yellow polished stingray with Baltic blue kid skin lining commissioned from John Glance at Dangerous 9 straps. I like the contrast with the vintage lume and think I'll keep it this way for a while.


----------



## nurpur

JSal said:


> Look, you do what you want... In a perfect world that would be the correct course of action.
> 
> I hope you get a different answer than the other person did. But I really don't think they have any stock of hesalite crystals.
> 
> Personally I would go straight to Steinhart. I'm more familiar with them and have a good rapport with Gunter himself.
> 
> If anyone has the crystal to replace it Steinhart will. While they do have 2 or 3 watchmakers in the headquarters in Germany that do small work, they may have to send the watch to their Jura, Switzerland factory to have it replaced.
> 
> That is why some repairs take a longer time. I know this first hand as Gunter sent one of my older pieces to Switzerland to have it repaired and refurbished.


Not sure if this is the best place to post this but it concerns the responsibility of the warranty for the LE: I have an issue with the crown not screwing in correctly. It does not appear to catch onto the threads correctly. You have to really push it hard before you can get it to engage. On the OVM2 it goes in without any effort at all. I contacted Gnomon and they said best to contact Steinhart (I am in UK). Contacted Steinhart, Sabine, and was informed that as Gnomon sold the watch that it is their responsibility to take care of the issue. I would prefer if it went back to Steinhart directly as they do offer free collection and delivery on the warranty items. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## deano182

mine arrived today,NO 203! must say I LOVE IT! it actually wears smaller than my OOV DLC which is great for my small wrists. Soooo glad I pulled the trigger, just wished I bought two!


----------



## Portland

nurpur said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this but it concerns the responsibility of the warranty for the LE: I have an issue with the crown not screwing in correctly. It does not appear to catch onto the threads correctly. You have to really push it hard before you can get it to engage. On the OVM2 it goes in without any effort at all. I contacted Gnomon and they said best to contact Steinhart (I am in UK). Contacted Steinhart, Sabine, and was informed that as Gnomon sold the watch that it is their responsibility to take care of the issue. I would prefer if it went back to Steinhart directly as they do offer free collection and delivery on the warranty items. Any guidance would be appreciated.


My crown does the same thing. It's not terrible, but it's noticeable. I just take my time and thread the crown closed very slowly.

Someone on the forum did an unboxing video and theirs seems to have a similar issue if you watch him try to seat the crown the first time around the 9 minute mark.


----------



## nurpur

Portland said:


> My crown does the same thing. It's not terrible, but it's noticeable. I just take my time and thread the crown closed very slowly.
> 
> Someone on the forum did an unboxing video and theirs seems to have a similar issue if you watch him try to seat the crown the first time around the 9 minute mark.


Thanks for the reply and link. I don't know how "off" your crown is. Its just that I have the OVM2 to compare with and there is a big difference.
This is an original Swiss ETA movement and I would have expected more consistent quality. OK, not 100% but maybe a range of 80%. I also have an Armida 9 and the crown screws in pretty easy as well - not as good as the OVM2, which is really nice. What I would like to know, and I am sure others would as well in regards to this purchase, is who should take responsibility for the repairs - Steinhart or Gnomon?


----------



## T3C

Portland said:


> My crown does the same thing. It's not terrible, but it's noticeable. I just take my time and thread the crown closed very slowly.
> 
> Someone on the forum did an unboxing video and theirs seems to have a similar issue if you watch him try to seat the crown the first time around the 9 minute mark.


About the video, I think it is quite normal.

What I do is press and screw the crown the other way (anti-clockwise) until it sits in then I screw it in proper. I was told this would induce less wear to the thread.


----------



## big ned

nurpur said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this but it concerns the responsibility of the warranty for the LE: I have an issue with the crown not screwing in correctly. It does not appear to catch onto the threads correctly. You have to really push it hard before you can get it to engage. On the OVM2 it goes in without any effort at all. I contacted Gnomon and they said best to contact Steinhart (I am in UK). Contacted Steinhart, Sabine, and was informed that as Gnomon sold the watch that it is their responsibility to take care of the issue. I would prefer if it went back to Steinhart directly as they do offer free collection and delivery on the warranty items. Any guidance would be appreciated.


I had a similar problem with my OVM 2 when I first got it. I found that just applying a little pressure inward whilst reverse turning the winder slightly allowed it to 'click' into place, (about a quarter turn at a time) you could feel the threads mesh, and then tightened it closed as normal without the worry of 'cross threading' or stripping the thread. This hasn't affected anything adversely since I bought it last year and I'm now used to it with that particular watch.


----------



## Dec1968

nurpur said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this but it concerns the responsibility of the warranty for the LE: I have an issue with the crown not screwing in correctly. It does not appear to catch onto the threads correctly. You have to really push it hard before you can get it to engage. On the OVM2 it goes in without any effort at all. I contacted Gnomon and they said best to contact Steinhart (I am in UK). Contacted Steinhart, Sabine, and was informed that as Gnomon sold the watch that it is their responsibility to take care of the issue. I would prefer if it went back to Steinhart directly as they do offer free collection and delivery on the warranty items. Any guidance would be appreciated.


If Steinhart said to go to the seller and you bought it from Gnomon (obviously....) then yes, you have to go through Gnomon.

Best of luck. This is why any third party stuff worries me.


----------



## nurpur

Dec1968 said:


> If Steinhart said to go to the seller and you bought it from Gnomon (obviously....) then yes, you have to go through Gnomon.
> 
> Best of luck. This is why any third party stuff worries me.


I think JSAl advised going to Steinhart rather than Gnomon. At this moment both have pointed me to the other. I get it, that this is a special collaboration between Gnomon and Steinhart. But Steinhart have made the entire watch. The warranty papers and packing is all from Steinhart as per all the other Steinhart products. Yes, the card is stamped by Gnomon but does that now mean Steinhart have no responsibility at all? If you purchase, lets say Omega, from an AD. Does Omega say that any defects are not down to them when they manufactured the watch? I am not just taking about my issue but other faults that could occur with the other Maxi LE's out there.


----------



## nurpur

big ned said:


> I had a similar problem with my OVM 2 when I first got it. I found that just applying a little pressure inward whilst reverse turning the winder slightly allowed it to 'click' into place, (about a quarter turn at a time) you could feel the threads mesh, and then tightened it closed as normal without the worry of 'cross threading' or stripping the thread. This hasn't affected anything adversely since I bought it last year and I'm now used to it with that particular watch.


Thanks for the tip. The reverse method is more comforting than the "normal" way!


----------



## sefrcoko

nurpur said:


> I think JSAl advised going to Steinhart rather than Gnomon. At this moment both have pointed me to the other. I get it, that this is a special collaboration between Gnomon and Steinhart. But Steinhart have made the entire watch. The warranty papers and packing is all from Steinhart as per all the other Steinhart products. Yes, the card is stamped by Gnomon but does that now mean Steinhart have no responsibility at all? If you purchase, lets say Omega, from an AD. Does Omega say that any defects are not down to them when they manufactured the watch? I am not just taking about my issue but other faults that could occur with the other Maxi LE's out there.


Yes that makes sense to me too. If you need to return the watch within the return period you go to the seller, but for warranty issues you should go to the manufacturer. Sounds like maybe Steinhart needs to sort this out with Gnomon so they're all on the same page.


----------



## Dec1968

nurpur said:


> I think JSAl advised going to Steinhart rather than Gnomon. At this moment both have pointed me to the other. I get it, that this is a special collaboration between Gnomon and Steinhart. But Steinhart have made the entire watch. The warranty papers and packing is all from Steinhart as per all the other Steinhart products. Yes, the card is stamped by Gnomon but does that now mean Steinhart have no responsibility at all? If you purchase, lets say Omega, from an AD. Does Omega say that any defects are not down to them when they manufactured the watch? I am not just taking about my issue but other faults that could occur with the other Maxi LE's out there.


That's the rub. If the warranty card says 'Gnomon' then it goes through them since it's a special build. Horrible analogy, but Honda and Acura. Both built by Honda Motor Company, but Acura has their own warranty, even on parts that are stamped Honda.


----------



## MacTruck

I'd just like to say again how DHL sucks. Waiting on second watch today, parcel sent to Texas by mistake. Wow. DHL worst shipping company ever.


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> That's the rub. If the warranty card says 'Gnomon' then it goes through them since it's a special build. Horrible analogy, but Honda and Acura. Both built by Honda Motor Company, but Acura has their own warranty, even on parts that are stamped Honda.


Does Gnomon have the capability to repair cases, crystals and movements? Do they have the parts or do they have to get them from Steinhart?


----------



## knezz

nurpur said:


> Thanks for the tip. The reverse method is more comforting than the "normal" way!


It looks like this crown threading / sticky crown in issue with eta 2824-2 and not only steinhart


----------



## pinchycm

I think this crown thread thing is pretty common, and not really a problem, but more with the tolerances in which the eta 2824-2 is made. I do find that reversing a bit and then pushing in works well, and I've been told it's good practice (don't know if that's true) to prevent additional wear on the crown anyway. I've experienced this in other non-Steinhart watches as well.


----------



## m6rk

OVM Maxi and Vintage Hallicrafters receiver.


----------



## Dec1968

MacTruck said:


> Does Gnomon have the capability to repair cases, crystals and movements? Do they have the parts or do they have to get them from Steinhart?


Probably not - but as the seller they should provide the warranty and source the repair company they deem fit (in this case it should be Steinhart).

What we don't know is the agreement Gnomon and Steinhart made for warranty of watches they contracted Steinhart to build.

They say Steinhart on the watch, but they are not official Steinhart watches....they are exclusive to Gnomon.


----------



## Dec1968

m6rk said:


> OVM Maxi and Vintage Hallicrafters receiver.


That's an awesome picture!!!


----------



## m6rk

Dec1968 said:


> That's an awesome picture!!!


Thanks! Another one of my out of control hobbies.


----------



## mambo_k

Gnomon does have its own in-house servicing team. Servicing
My OVM Maxi had an issue with the crystal and I went back to Gnomon and they resolved the issue within 1 working day. Granted that I am located in Singapore thus it is easier to resolve issues.

I still believe that you should go to Gnomon instead of Steinhart direct. They are the seller.


----------



## sefrcoko

knezz said:


> It looks like this crown threading / sticky crown in issue with eta 2824-2 and not only steinhart


Not sure about that. I have other ETA 2824-2 watches that don't exhibit this behaviour.


----------



## TREVI007

knezz said:


> It looks like this crown threading / sticky crown in issue with eta 2824-2 and not only steinhart


I'm no expert but, how this issue has anything to do with the movement?
I have at the moment 9 watches with ETA movement (5 of them Steinhart) and none of them have any problems with the crown.


----------



## nurpur

sefrcoko said:


> Not sure about that. I have other ETA 2824-2 watches that don't exhibit this behaviour.


I would tend to agree, also the OVM range has the midrange 2824 not the base version so that should be better quality? It just feels to 
me as if the stem has been cut the wronge size. I think that part of the work is down to the case manufacturers, like Steinhart, to do 
during the assembly process, or that the thread has some issue. I know that in some posts back someone said that we should not be expecting 
Rolex quality at this price point. I don't think that was a fair point as we are talking about basic QC issues here. We all love Steinhart, so it is not as if I am trying to run down the company- no way. But they should listen to what is being said so that they can improve on and become even better at what they do.


----------



## Portland

nurpur said:


> I know that in some posts back someone said that we should not be expecting
> Rolex quality at this price point. I don't think that was a fair point as we are talking about basic QC issues here.


I don't consider the the crown threading issue to fall under the "Rolex quality at this price point". It sounds like this model has quite a few examples now where this is an issue. The issue that spurred that comment many pages ago was the nit picking at every tiny little thing (such as a pip not being 100% lined up for example).

It is widely known that Steinhart provides some of the best bang for buck out there, but some people are unrealistic in their expectations for a piece that costs 1/20th the price of a Rolex (e.g. The Ocean One compared to a new Submariner).


----------



## Dec1968

I've had two OVM's (v1 and v2) prior to this one (which I sold and cannot confirm this issue) and neither the v1 nor v2 exhibited this problem. 


David


----------



## JSal

big ned said:


> I had a similar problem with my OVM 2 when I first got it. I found that just applying a little pressure inward whilst reverse turning the winder slightly allowed it to 'click' into place, (about a quarter turn at a time) you could feel the threads mesh, and then tightened it closed as normal without the worry of 'cross threading' or stripping the thread. This hasn't affected anything adversely since I bought it last year and I'm now used to it with that particular watch.


Excellent advise. This is how I have always tightened all my crowns whether they have a heavy or light pressure crown spring.

This way there is never a chance of cross threading and stripping the threads on the crown, tube or both.


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> I think this crown thread thing is pretty common, and not really a problem, but more with the tolerances in which the eta 2824-2 is made. I do find that reversing a bit and then pushing in works well, and I've been told it's good practice (don't know if that's true) to prevent additional wear on the crown anyway. I've experienced this in other non-Steinhart watches as well.


I think it might be the tension of the crown spring which may be an issue with whomever built the watch and fitted the stem/crown.


----------



## Vindic8

JSal said:


> I think it might be the tension of the crown spring which may be an issue with whomever built the watch and fitted the stem/crown.


I would have to agree here. It feels like the crown "pops out" when it disengages from the last thread on the way out and feels extra spring tense on its way in. This implies to me stem spring. Counterthreading before screwing in is a very prudent step. One that should be performed in any case.


----------



## Nayche

Right so my one turned up today. Absolutely stunning, very surprised at how different it feels in style to my OVM2. Also noticed the case finishing isn't the same, there are brushed surfaces between the lugs and the backside of the case is polished which I wasn't expecting. 

Noticed immediately the crown wasn't the same too. Pretty sure mine has an issue to be honest. Very hard to wind shut all the way. In fact when I compare it side by side with my OVM2 you can see the thread is totally different. This Maxi looks like a VERY, very fine thread (unless mine is totally knackered out the factory) and the OVM2 is a lot thicker.


----------



## Richqqqq

nurpur said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this but it concerns the responsibility of the warranty for the LE: I have an issue with the crown not screwing in correctly. It does not appear to catch onto the threads correctly. You have to really push it hard before you can get it to engage. On the OVM2 it goes in without any effort at all. I contacted Gnomon and they said best to contact Steinhart (I am in UK). Contacted Steinhart, Sabine, and was informed that as Gnomon sold the watch that it is their responsibility to take care of the issue. I would prefer if it went back to Steinhart directly as they do offer free collection and delivery on the warranty items. Any guidance would be appreciated.


I had the exact same problem with a steinhart watch which I purchased from gnomon. 
Anders sent me a new crown, which I had installed by my local watchmaker. I then sent the invoice to Anders and he promptly credited my PayPal account. I think you should push in this direction rather than the international mailing option.


----------



## Sixracer

#247 checking in! I was in the final few so I guess we'll all have them very soon!
I don't think I got any notifications. It just showed up.









Couldn't have hoped for a better NATO! I need it for 2 DLC watches I have.


----------



## Sixracer

My pair









Now to set the time!


----------



## 3mm

#79, finally on my wrist.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

lol. I must be the last person on earth to get their watch. Still no DHL notifications, still no watch. Hopefully soon though!


----------



## kingcarlos

Loving the dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84

Can't get enough of the domed hesalite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87

slo84 said:


> Can't get enough of the domed hesalite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow beautiful dome!


----------



## T3C

Dec1968 said:


> Probably not - but as the seller they should provide the warranty and source the repair company they deem fit (in this case it should be Steinhart).
> 
> What we don't know is the agreement Gnomon and Steinhart made for warranty of watches they contracted Steinhart to build.
> 
> They say Steinhart on the watch, but they are not official Steinhart watches....they are exclusive to Gnomon.


Gnomon has at least 2 watch technicians in their retail shop. Whether they have another separate servicing center I am not sure. Their servicing services are advertised on their website. They should be capable of providing warranty service.

Servicing


----------



## MacTruck

Sixracer said:


> #247 checking in! I was in the final few so I guess we'll all have them very soon!
> I don't think I got any notifications. It just showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have hoped for a better NATO! I need it for 2 DLC watches I have.


That is one sweet Nato!


----------



## WiZARD7

Mine is still at DHL.
It arrived on Sunday to Budapest, I'd already called 3 times DHL. They are processing the customs clearance. They've said maybe they will ship it to me tomorrow.
They didn't even start the customs process before my first call. 
They are charging 23$ for the process, I think it is ridiculous, I think it should be included in the shipping charge. (and I've to pay 27% vat, and 4.5% customs duty)


----------



## MacTruck

WiZARD7 said:


> Mine is still at DHL.
> It arrived on Sunday to Budapest, I'd already called 3 times DHL. They are processing the customs clearance. They've said maybe they will ship it to me tomorrow.
> They didn't even start the customs process before my first call.
> They are charging 23$ for the process, I think it is ridiculous, I think it should be included in the shipping charge. (and I've to pay 27% vat, and 4.5% customs duty)


Mine is being bounced around the United States. Singapore to Cincinnati to Texas, back to Cincinnati, off to who knows where.


----------



## nurpur

MacTruck said:


> Mine is being bounced around the United States. Singapore to Cincinnati to Texas, back to Cincinnati, off to who knows where.


I feel your pain. Having to pay extra charges sucks - its difficult to know before hand what you are going to be billed. 
Even worse is a watch that has decided to see the world, courtesy of DHL! Mine finally arrived with a label on the pack saying "address was mislabeled." Absolute rubbish, as it was all correct on the outside and shipping docs from Gnomon. Must have given them an excuse 
to get inside to see what was there. White Steinhart sleeve was ripped, one bonus strap was missing and no extra end links. 
Just grateful watch arrived in one piece!


----------



## T3C

nurpur said:


> I feel your pain. Having to pay extra charges sucks - its difficult to know before hand what you are going to be billed.
> Even worse is a watch that has decided to see the world, courtesy of DHL! Mine finally arrived with a label on the pack saying "address was mislabeled." Absolute rubbish, as it was all correct on the outside and shipping docs from Gnomon. Must have given them an excuse
> to get inside to see what was there. White Steinhart sleeve was ripped, one bonus strap was missing and no extra end links.
> Just grateful watch arrived in one piece!


That's just plain horrible service. Is there no recourse? Surely DHL is responsible for delivering the full content?

Nevertheless glad that you received the watch in one piece!


----------



## T-hunter

Loving da dome...


----------



## nurpur

T3C said:


> That's just plain horrible service. Is there no recourse? Surely DHL is responsible for delivering the full content?
> 
> Nevertheless glad that you received the watch in one piece!


I don't think that I am one of those "lucky" people - where things just work out fine. I had the text from DHL to say it was in the 
delivery process and to pay clearance/VAT/duty charges. Did so there and then -online. And then like most of us watch- watchers, 
tracked it ever five minutes! Soon as it had cleared UK customs, it went to hold status due to address query. From that point 
I knew that something good was not going to happen. It finally made here. I was not home to receive it. The packing was covered 
with stickers to say this and that. Anyhow, I am not too fussed about the condition of the box and missing bits. The watch was there 
and I was relieved. If it had gone missing, yes I would have tried to put in a claim, but for this I don't have the energy - you just 
get worn out.


----------



## nurpur

T-hunter said:


> Loving da dome...


That is a really nice picture and great strap. Where is the strap from?


----------



## T-hunter

nurpur said:


> That is a really nice picture and great strap. Where is the strap from?


Thanks, strapcode.


----------



## Nayche

This thing is an absolute beauty. I may be the first person to have modified the new Maxi but don't worry it's all reversible! I thought some of you may appreciate the enhanced vintage appeal in 252's current guise.


----------



## T-hunter

mykii said:


> lol. I must be the last person on earth to get their watch. Still no DHL notifications, still no watch. Hopefully soon though!


If you paid w/paypal, they should have added tracking #'s. That's how i found mine & never
got any notice. Check your pp overview.


----------



## n1k0

Toathus said:


> This thing is an absolute beauty. I may be the first person to have modified the new Maxi but don't worry it's all reversible! I thought some of you may appreciate the enhanced vintage appeal in 252's current guise.
> 
> View attachment 8067018
> View attachment 8067026


New bezel?


----------



## Nayche

n1k0 said:


> New bezel?


Sorry, yes, new bezel insert. Should have mentioned that! Good eyes


----------



## nurpur

n1k0 said:


> New bezel?


Yes, please tell. How was it done?


----------



## mykii

Toathus said:


> This thing is an absolute beauty. I may be the first person to have modified the new Maxi but don't worry it's all reversible! I thought some of you may appreciate the enhanced vintage appeal in 252's current guise.
> 
> View attachment 8067018
> View attachment 8067026


Absolutely outstanding. This is how these watches should have been shipped from the factory.

So, Qs. How long did you bleach the bezel for? What was your protocol? I think you stopped the reaction at the perfect point, and I plan to do this to mine.

Also, how did you go about removing the insert? Hair dryer? Hot water? Any tips for dealing with the hesalite?

Excellent stuff.


----------



## mykii

T-hunter said:


> If you paid w/paypal, they should have added tracking #'s. That's how i found mine & never
> got any notice. Check your pp overview.


Cheers!


----------



## Grahamelawton

Faded bezel is a must...very 5517. Looks great!


----------



## jamesezra

Yipe, that would be my unboxing video.

It is a bit tough to thread it in. but like what Portland mentioned, just have to take your time and thread the crown in slowly.



Portland said:


> My crown does the same thing. It's not terrible, but it's noticeable. I just take my time and thread the crown closed very slowly.
> 
> Someone on the forum did an unboxing video and theirs seems to have a similar issue if you watch him try to seat the crown the first time around the 9 minute mark.


----------



## Sixracer

Crazy DHL stories. Mine arrived yesterday (May 9th). Gnomon warranty stamp May 8th. No drama. Go USA logistics 

I do live 2 blocks from the DHL facility in Boston.


----------



## n1k0

mykii said:


> Absolutely outstanding. This is how these watches should have been shipped from the factory.
> 
> So, Qs. How long did you bleach the bezel for? What was your protocol? I think you stopped the reaction at the perfect point, and I plan to do this to mine.
> 
> Also, how did you go about removing the insert? Hair dryer? Hot water? Any tips for dealing with the hesalite?
> 
> Excellent stuff.


I second everything said, outstanding result. Does anyone have a good tutorial to achieve the same?


----------



## Dec1968

FLAWLESS!!!!


Toathus said:


> This thing is an absolute beauty. I may be the first person to have modified the new Maxi but don't worry it's all reversible! I thought some of you may appreciate the enhanced vintage appeal in 252's current guise.
> 
> View attachment 8067018
> View attachment 8067026


----------



## nurpur

Toathus said:


> Sorry, yes, new bezel insert. Should have mentioned that! Good eyes


You have to tell us the procedure you used, I know there is a bleach tutorial somewhere on the forum, especially in removing the bezel without 
damaging the crystal. Its looks just about perfect.


----------



## mrkcrdv

This was supposed to be my weekend project but since somebody started, I had to complete my mod as well. 

I didn't want a ghosted light grey bezel, just a really matte dark grey effect. Thus the bezel insert was immersed in bleach for just 1 minute then immediately rinsed. Any longer and I suspect I would have ended with a much lighter color. If anyone in Singapore is interested, I used the fairprice bleach, the "extra white" variety. This insert btw is from my old OVM1 and has genuine scratches and dings.

The bezel of the OVM Maxi was then removed using the hot water method. Unfortunately the pip popped out and so a new one will have to be ordered from Steinhart. I did not bother removing the adhesive residue but instead reused it to secure the bleached insert.

I think my phone camera is failing miserably at accurately capturing the effect. In real life the bezel insert is still almost black but without the shine which is exactly what I was hoping for. Overall I am very pleased with the results of this mod.


----------



## n1k0

mrkcrdv said:


> Overall I am very pleased with the results of this mod.


As a big fan of beaten watches look, I applaud you! Not sure I'll have the balls to do the same with mine though


----------



## Nayche

I wasn't going to go ahead with this due to the Hesalite crystal but when the watch turned up I was able to move the bezel insert very slightly by the pip. This to me suggested the adhesive wasn't strong and therefore I decided I wouldn't need too much heat.

I was very, very careful with heating the bezel, using a hairdryer. I did eventually get the insert out but it did take me a while.

*Here is the guide I posted on another thread re bleaching method.*

Once I had received a brand new bezel from Steinhart I proceeded to remove the adhesive backing on the insert. Next I ensured the insert was clean from any oil/ residue that would prevent the bleach from attacking the paint consistently. 

I poured about half an inch of bleach into a small glass beaker. I decided I would not worry too much about timing. The best way to know when it's ready to remove from the bleach is by looking at the insert throughout the process. 

I also gave the bleach a stir in the glass to ensure it was mixed consistently. Then I placed the bezel insert face down in the glass. If I held it above my head I could see through the glass underside to see the insert. This really is important that you have visibility on the insert. 

I used a screwdriver to stir the insert in a circular motion, gently. You will start to observe the paint now mixing in with the bleach as you look at the insert. I removed the insert after around 60s to have a better look. When you remove it make sure you wash it immediately as the bleach will still be corroding the paint at this point. It required further bleaching so I replaced the bleach in the glass and started again. 

As soon as you observe ANY of the markings (numbers, inner or outer edges, minute markers) on the insert even slightly blur you must remove it! This blurry kind of faded effect is the sign that it's ready. At this stage it's very subtle, but look for it. Going further at this point means you WILL have cloudy numbers and markings. 

Ensure you clean it immediately, do not rub the insert as you may smudge the paint or worse cause it to flake off. The paint at this stage seems delicate. Just ensure you wash it with detergent (do not scrub) to remove the bleach. 

You will likely find once it's dried and clean that there are small areas on the bezel which look dirty/marked. This is left over paint which hasn't quite dislodged itself from the insert. I took a t shirt and gently rubbed these areas until they dissipated. Hopefully at this point you are left with a dark metallic sheen

You really are running a very fine line between going too far with the process and not removing enough. To be honest I think I got lucky with mine. It is almost flawless. An extra 10-15 seconds and the insert would have faded too much for me.


----------



## nurpur

Wow! As previous poster said, I dont think I have the balls to do this either........fear of melting the plastic with the heat. But thank you for the directions. Great Job!


----------



## topper78

I was purchased from the last 10 available and got mine yesterday if that means anything....


----------



## topper78

mykii said:


> lol. I must be the last person on earth to get their watch. Still no DHL notifications, still no watch. Hopefully soon though!


Opps out of context above, forgot the quote...

Anyway, got mine yesterday afternoon, it was ordered out of the last ten they had...


----------



## pinchycm

Nice work!

But keep in mind friends - if you wear it, the watch will just fade and age with time... evenly. Enjoy the process!


----------



## Sixracer

Loving this thing!









(Panatime NATO)


----------



## MacTruck

Finally got my second LE. DHL signed for it themselves and left it in my bushes. Didn't even know it until I checked the tracking. Geez. Anyway, it's perfect and beautiful and its hitting the bay.


----------



## Vindic8

As to bleaching the bezel, I am intrigued and tempted to do this, however one of the things I really like about the LE Maxi is that they finally got the colors to match. My hands, markers and pip colors match. When I put the three (V1, V2, LE Maxi) side by side the pip colors differ slightly from one annother. This begs the question for me if I was to order one fron Steinhart, which would I get.


----------



## mrkcrdv

Faded my bezel a bit more to find out what it looks like. I think the lighter matte grey color matches the vintage theme better than a shiny black bezel. I anyway can revert back to the original Maxi LE insert if I change my mind.


----------



## MacTruck

mrkcrdv said:


> Faded my bezel a bit more to find out what it looks like. I think the lighter matte grey color matches the vintage theme better than a shiny black bezel. I anyway can revert back to the original Maxi LE insert if I change my mind.


Now you just need to scratch up that Hesalite Crystal to give it full effect.


----------



## JSal

Vindic8 said:


> As to bleaching the bezel, I am intrigued and tempted to do this, however one of the things I really like about the LE Maxi is that they finally got the colors to match. My hands, markers and pip colors match. When I put the three (V1, V2, LE Maxi) side by side the pip colors differ slightly from one annother. This begs the question for me if I was to order one fron Steinhart, which would I get.


The best way to go about this is invest 15€ in a new Bezel insert from Steinhart and bleach away. .

Keep the original prefect and you're all set.



pinchycm said:


> Nice work!
> But keep in mind friends - if you wear it, the watch will just fade and age with time... evenly. Enjoy the process!


That would take a very very long time of every day use out in direct sunlight. And those 5517's were Rolex watches of the early 70's. But much of today's paints use a UV blocker to resist fading.


----------



## pinchycm

Ah that is true. With light wear, the shininess of the bezel will certainly wear off at least.


----------



## mrkcrdv

Sixracer said:


> Loving this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Panatime NATO)


Me too!


----------



## ryguy87

mrkcrdv said:


> Faded my bezel a bit more to find out what it looks like. I think the lighter matte grey color matches the vintage theme better than a shiny black bezel. I anyway can revert back to the original Maxi LE insert if I change my mind.


Wow that looks great... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Siskiyoublues

Well shucks. that just looks incredible!
If I ever take the plastic off that will be the first thing I do. :-d


----------



## mykii

Some fantastic pics guys, just wow. You're selling the watch better than Gnomon did. 

I'm really digging the shade & texture of the dial.


----------



## ryguy87

mykii said:


> Some fantastic pics guys, just wow. You're selling the watch better than Gnomon did.
> 
> I'm really digging the shade & texture of the dial.


Yup agreed, the pictures especially with the faded bezel.... Now when is the next limited edition again??


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> Now you just need to scratch up that Hesalite Crystal to give it full effect.


That's the easy part. He just needs to wear it every day and for all occasions.


----------



## Gizmo17

Not sure if it's been discussed here before but I find it strange that nobody seems to be talking about another of the LE's feature which is the case back. The engravings with MOD part number & broad arrow as opposed to OVM1&2's seahorse is a really nice touch bringing it even closer to the Milsub. I really love that!


----------



## MacTruck

Gizmo17 said:


> Not sure if it's been discussed here before but I find it strange that nobody seems to be talking about another of the LE's feature which is the case back. The engravings with MOD part number & broad arrow as opposed to OVM1&2's seahorse is a really nice touch bringing it even closer to the Milsub. I really love that!


Agreed, it's a very nice touch and why Steinhart is so regarded. The only problem is that to see the back I have to take this watch off and I'm finding that difficult.


----------



## nurpur

ryguy87 said:


> Yup agreed, the pictures especially with the faded bezel.... Now when is the next limited edition again??


I hear through the grapevine that Anders, from Gnomon, is currently at Steinharts in Germany. Probabaly discussing the "new" watch. Yay! 
Wish list: The OVM MAXI LE in 40mm.........to fit all of us with girly wrists, drilled lugs, high dome saphire. Well you can dream.


----------



## mykii

nurpur said:


> I hear through the grapevine that Anders, from Gnomon, is currently at Steinharts in Germany. Probabaly discussing the "new" watch. Yay!
> Wish list: The OVM MAXI LE in 40mm.........to fit all of us with girly wrists, drilled lugs, high dome saphire. Well you can dream.


My god...please no! No more LE watches! My SO will leave me and smash all my hesalite in spite on her way out.

Okay.. maybe not, but my wallet couldn't handle another LE... especially an OVM variant in 40mm with drilled lugs and extra-high dome crystal.


----------



## nurpur

mykii said:


> My SO will leave me and smash all my hesalite in spite on her way out.
> .


LOL. That's why it should be saphire......better chance of surviving the aftermath when "The Better Half" finds out!


----------



## WiZARD7

#285 landed 
It is beautiful.


----------



## Dec1968

mrkcrdv said:


> Me too!












Best faded bezel yet


----------



## mambo_k

nurpur said:


> I hear through the grapevine that Anders, from Gnomon, is currently at Steinharts in Germany. Probabaly discussing the "new" watch. Yay!
> Wish list: The OVM MAXI LE in 40mm.........to fit all of us with girly wrists, drilled lugs, high dome saphire. Well you can dream.


Shudders...


----------



## WiZARD7

I've missed the obligatory picture:


----------



## pinchycm

Haha, if it's 40mm sub I'm just going to flip out.



mambo_k said:


> Shudders...


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> Haha, if it's 40mm sub I'm just going to flip out.


If the watches on those 3 wrists are any indication I wouldn't hold my breath. LoL


----------



## n1k0

JSal said:


> If the watches on those 3 wrists are any indication I wouldn't hold my breath. LoL


Might just be me (actually it certainly is), but I don't get this trend with overly sized watches... I mean, cm'on?


----------



## Portland

mambo_k said:


> Shudders...


Why do I have the feeling this picture is going to cost me money?


----------



## nurpur

n1k0 said:


> Might just be me (actually it certainly is), but I don't get this trend with overly sized watches... I mean, cm'on?


No, not just you. especially the nearest one ......... nice looks but what size wrists do you need to wear that on?


----------



## Nayche

mrkcrdv said:


> Faded my bezel a bit more to find out what it looks like. I think the lighter matte grey color matches the vintage theme better than a shiny black bezel. I anyway can revert back to the original Maxi LE insert if I change my mind.


Great job on that bezel, looks perfect.


----------



## n1k0

nurpur said:


> No, not just you. especially the nearest one ......... nice looks but what size wrists do you need to wear that on?


You misspelled "thigh"


----------



## nurpur

n1k0 said:


> You misspelled "thigh"


Sorry about the typo! LOL


----------



## TREVI007

#73..


----------



## Dec1968

n1k0 said:


> You misspelled "thigh"


Jeebus that's YOOOOOGE!!


----------



## Dec1968

TREVI007 said:


> #73..
> View attachment 8079802


Shoe geek question: What shoes are those? I have some Merrell shoes that are similar.


----------



## TREVI007

Dec1968 said:


> Shoe geek question: What shoes are those? I have some Merrell shoes that are similar.


This are Cole Haan and they are super comfortable....
I work on my feet most of time for many hours,I have to make sure I use good shoes..


----------



## WiZARD7

On (prototype) admiralty grey PhenomeNato strap


----------



## Siskiyoublues

Fantastic! I can't wait to get my hands on one of those nato's. Looks like a winner.


----------



## Jose_halogen

hello, I just received mine and I love it. however my crown is near impossible to screw in. has anyone else trouble with it?


----------



## 3rail

Jose_halogen said:


> hello, I just received mine and I love it. however my crown is near impossible to screw in. has anyone else trouble with it?


Yep, me too. I was so excited to receive the watch yesterday. Now I am thinking about sending it back or just selling it because of the crown issue. I never even unwrapped it. I have 6 other Steinharts with the same movement and none of them have this problem with the crown.

For me, this is totally unacceptable.....especially with arthritic fingers.

Donald


----------



## Jose_halogen

3rail said:


> Yep, me too. I was so excited to receive the watch yesterday. Now I am thinking about sending it back or just selling it because of the crown issue. I never even unwrapped it. I have 6 other Steinharts with the same movement and none of them have this problem with the crown.
> 
> For me, this is totally unacceptable.....especially with arthritic fingers.
> 
> Donald


Man, i'm sorry to hear that but i'm glad I'm not the only one, I thought I was going crazy I just don't want to wait forever to get it back.


----------



## 3rail

I know about and already tried all the different techniques for screwing a sticky crown back in. None of them really worked for me. After around 30 minutes of frustration, I was able to get the crown to seat properly. Then I unscrewed it again and placed it on my side table. I will attempt again tonight.

Donald


----------



## roesroyce

New here but just received both my Maxie le watches yesterday no pics yet sorry but as above the crown on one watch will not screw down it will screw part way in but very tight and stops.
Emailed Anders yesterday to complain and told him it was a crown or tube problem,he replied and said if I wished to repair the watch locally he would send the parts neeeded and foot the bill!
Now the watch is new in the plastic and with this crystal I don't think I would trust anybody else but Steinhart to repair the watch without scratching it so mailed him back and said no it needs to go back but where to Steinhart Germany or Gnomon.
Waiting on a reply now.
As he's in Germany now he might bring this question up with Steinhart as to why these watches passed the QC checks? and can European buyers post to Steinhart for warranty repairs instead of Singapore after all Steinhart made the watches not Gnomon.
At least I have one good one from two not a glowing recommend for Steinhart.(maybe they rushed 300 out quick sharpish)
Lovely looker though wish I still had my Mk1 as well but that's long gone.


----------



## Portland




----------



## Portland

Jose_halogen said:


> hello, I just received mine and I love it. however my crown is near impossible to screw in. has anyone else trouble with it?


A few pages back some of the more tenured cats on the block shared a sweet best practice for screwing the crown down on ANY watch, but that has proven (for me) particularly useful in screwing down the crown on the OVM Maxi LE.

Push and hold the crown in, then slowly REVERSE direction in rotating the crown (like you are unscrewing it) until you hear or feel a slight click. That is the thread engaging. Once you feel that click, stop, and while still holding the crown pressed in slowly begin twisting it closed. The crown seats properly in the thread every time doing it this way and makes it so much easier to screw down. This is one of the best "tricks" I've learned on WUS. I now do this with every watch I own.


----------



## roesroyce

Yes good tip but not working on this particular watch the other watch winds in ok not as smooth as I would have liked but hey ho.. unfortunately not this one very frustrating after waiting all this time.
One will stay new in box other will be worn.


----------



## Jose_halogen

Thanks for the tips guys! I'm not mad but I guess I would've rather had the watch work how it's supposed to from the get go. Life isn't perfect always...


----------



## 3rail

Portland said:


> A few pages back some of the more tenured cats on the block shared a sweet best practice for screwing the crown down on ANY watch, but that has proven (for me) particularly useful in screwing down the crown on the OVM Maxi LE.
> 
> Push and hold the crown in, then slowly REVERSE direction in rotating the crown (like you are unscrewing it) until you hear or feel a slight click. That is the thread engaging. Once you feel that click, stop, and while still holding the crown pressed in slowly begin twisting it closed. The crown seats properly in the thread every time doing it this way and makes it so much easier to screw down. This is one of the best "tricks" I've learned on WUS. I now do this with every watch I own.


Yes, I have tried this technique along with a few others. Does not work on my watch. I will state again I am very frustrated currently with this timepiece as I also do not want a local watch guy to attempt repair of a brand new watch. QC from Steinhart should have caught this or possibly AT or someone at Gnomon should have been checking this before sending out the 2nd batch. Especially since it was reported initially quite a few days ago, before mine was shipped.

Donald


----------



## Portland

3rail said:


> Yes, I have tried this technique along with a few others. Does not work on my watch. I will state again I am very frustrated currently with this timepiece as I also do not want a local watch guy to attempt repair of a brand new watch. QC from Steinhart should have caught this or possibly AT or someone at Gnomon should have been checking this before sending out the 2nd batch. Especially since it was reported initially quite a few days ago, before mine was shipped.
> 
> Donald


I can understand the frustration. Kind of takes the wind out of your sails. And yes, they probably should have done a little more thorough job checking these. I think if they had anticipated this would have been an issue, they might have. But this issue has not been typical of Steinhart watches on any other model that I can think of.

Contact Gnomon or Steinhart and give them a chance to make to make it right. I would be surprised if they do not.


----------



## jessemack

For anyone that is wondering about the color and texture of the dial, here it is next to my 1977 Tudor Snowflake. I'd say they got the black, but not too black, vintage look down pretty good.

I was also wondering if anyone will ever make a good "tophat" plexi crystal like the old Rolex and Tudors.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

jessemack said:


> For anyone that is wondering about the color and texture of the dial, here it is next to my 1977 Tudor Snowflake. I'd say they got the black, but not too black, vintage look down pretty good.
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone will ever make a good "tophat" plexi crystal like the old Rolex and Tudors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That '77 Snowflake is in terrible condition. Send it to me at once so I can dispose of it for you. 

All kidding aside, that is an incredible piece. I agree, when is the top hat making a comeback??


----------



## T3C

3rail said:


> Yes, I have tried this technique along with a few others. Does not work on my watch. I will state again I am very frustrated currently with this timepiece as I also do not want a local watch guy to attempt repair of a brand new watch. QC from Steinhart should have caught this or possibly AT or someone at Gnomon should have been checking this before sending out the 2nd batch. Especially since it was reported initially quite a few days ago, before mine was shipped.
> 
> Donald


I can understand your frustration.

The reversing-the-crown technique works more efficiently on some watches than others. Somehow I find it easier to do on Japanese watches, it usually takes about half a turn to get the crown to mesh with the tube. Not so for the Steinharts that I own, they usually need a couple of tries to succeed.

In any case, I hope that the issue is properly resolved by Gnomon or Steinhart.


----------



## mykii

So DHL is playing pass-the-parcel with my watch. Couldn't deliver it to my mailing address (literally couldn't find it), so now it is being re-routed to my current location in a different city. Probably still on track to be the last person world wide to receive their Maxi!


----------



## Grahamelawton

Toathus said:


> I wasn't going to go ahead with this due to the Hesalite crystal but when the watch turned up I was able to move the bezel insert very slightly by the pip. This to me suggested the adhesive wasn't strong and therefore I decided I wouldn't need too much heat.
> 
> I was very, very careful with heating the bezel, using a hairdryer. I did eventually get the insert out but it did take me a while.
> 
> *Here is the guide I posted on another thread re bleaching method.*
> 
> Once I had received a brand new bezel from Steinhart I proceeded to remove the adhesive backing on the insert. Next I ensured the insert was clean from any oil/ residue that would prevent the bleach from attacking the paint consistently.
> 
> I poured about half an inch of bleach into a small glass beaker. I decided I would not worry too much about timing. The best way to know when it's ready to remove from the bleach is by looking at the insert throughout the process.
> 
> I also gave the bleach a stir in the glass to ensure it was mixed consistently. Then I placed the bezel insert face down in the glass. If I held it above my head I could see through the glass underside to see the insert. This really is important that you have visibility on the insert.
> 
> I used a screwdriver to stir the insert in a circular motion, gently. You will start to observe the paint now mixing in with the bleach as you look at the insert. I removed the insert after around 60s to have a better look. When you remove it make sure you wash it immediately as the bleach will still be corroding the paint at this point. It required further bleaching so I replaced the bleach in the glass and started again.
> 
> As soon as you observe ANY of the markings (numbers, inner or outer edges, minute markers) on the insert even slightly blur you must remove it! This blurry kind of faded effect is the sign that it's ready. At this stage it's very subtle, but look for it. Going further at this point means you WILL have cloudy numbers and markings.
> 
> Ensure you clean it immediately, do not rub the insert as you may smudge the paint or worse cause it to flake off. The paint at this stage seems delicate. Just ensure you wash it with detergent (do not scrub) to remove the bleach.
> 
> You will likely find once it's dried and clean that there are small areas on the bezel which look dirty/marked. This is left over paint which hasn't quite dislodged itself from the insert. I took a t shirt and gently rubbed these areas until they dissipated. Hopefully at this point you are left with a dark metallic sheen
> 
> You really are running a very fine line between going too far with the process and not removing enough. To be honest I think I got lucky with mine. It is almost flawless. An extra 10-15 seconds and the insert would have faded too much for me.


Atta boy! The faded insert looks so much better, non? My OVM2 is exactly how I want it to look now...with perhaps a plastic crystal...


----------



## mykii

mykii said:


> So DHL is playing pass-the-parcel with my watch. Couldn't deliver it to my mailing address (literally couldn't find it), so now it is being re-routed to my current location in a different city. Probably still on track to be the last person world wide to receive their Maxi!


So in the 4 hours since I posted that message, DHL got my package onto a plane, flew 2 hours, touched down, unpacked it, put it on a truck, and somehow got it to me! Bravo, DHL.

First impressions:
For a $500 watch, this is pretty good quality. Far above comparable Seiko's, IMO. Case - nicely done. Bracelet, incredible for the price point. Bezel... okay but my copy is very difficult to turn. I have three other dive watches, and none are this tough. Maybe mine just needs some lubing? Anyway, is anyone else's like this? Not sure if I'm spoilt, and being unreasonable on this one.

Aesthetically, this is a very nice watch. Hesalite is the best. The hesalite looks great, and the dial is wonderful. This is my third hesalite watch, and I'm considering moving my whole collection into hesalite at the moment. Maybe get a Moon watch, a plexi Pam, an old vintage plexi Rolex... Think of the possibilities!

Apart from my bezel tightness/stiffness, I'm a little concerned about the appearance of the crown tube threading but maybe that is because I'm spoilt as well. I need to remind myself that this is a $700AUD, and not $7,000AUD, watch.

I'm going to wear it for the next few days, but first impressions are overall favourable. I don't see how you could better spend $500USD on a watch at this point in time.


----------



## nurpur

mykii said:


> So in the 4 hours since I posted that message, DHL got my package onto a plane, flew 2 hours, touched down, unpacked it, put it on a truck, and somehow got it to me! Bravo, DHL.
> 
> I don't see how you could better spend $500USD on a watch at this point in time.


1. Well that story beats mine for DHL service!

2. I think it has been said many times before, this is about good value for a watch as you can get. I don't really see how Steinhart makes a great deal of money from this particular range - the value is too good. Having said that then, it would pay Steinhart to up the QC on this range as there are more than a few complaints. If they have to pay to ship them back and fix, then any profit would go out of the window. That's not a good thing because we all need to Steinhart to be around for a long time.


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> Bezel... okay but my copy is very difficult to turn. I have three other dive watches, and none are this tough. Maybe mine just needs some lubing? Anyway, is anyone else's like this? Not sure if I'm spoilt, and being unreasonable on this one.


Do not lube the bezel. It will only attract dirt and make matters worse.
There may be some grit or dirt under the bezel from assembly. 
Run the water till it's luke warm. Just barely warmer than room temperature and fill a pot of water.. 
Make sure your crown is securely closed and place your watch in the water. Let it sit for about 30 seconds and then while it's in the water turn the bezel and keep turning it till it feels like the bezel turns a little easier.

Remove the watch from the water and dry it off. Hopefully this works. It has never happened to mine but others have had this issue and this process has cleared the trouble.

Remember, a good dive bezel should turn tightly to prevent Accidental movement.


----------



## mykii

nurpur said:


> 1. Well that story beats mine for DHL service!
> 
> 2. I think it has been said many times before, this is about good value for a watch as you can get. I don't really see how Steinhart makes a great deal of money from this particular range - the value is too good. Having said that then, it would pay Steinhart to up the QC on this range as there are more than a few complaints. If they have to pay to ship them back and fix, then any profit would go out of the window. That's not a good thing because we all need to Steinhart to be around for a long time.


I think with a few tweaks, Steinhart could easily be charging twice as much for their watches if they're all built as good as this. There is much to like here - the case and bracelet is outstanding. Far exceeded my expectations. I hope they can move away from mostly homages, and develop some equally good in-house designs, as that seems to be the issue most critics have with the brand.



> Do not lube the bezel. It will only attract dirt and make matters worse.
> There may be some grit or dirt under the bezel from assembly.
> Run the water till it's luke warm.




Cheers JSal. I'm still not sure if I am being unreasonable or not, so I'm going to use the watch for a few more days before deciding to try the hot water technique. If I do give it a go, I think it would probably be the fix I'm looking for anyway. Lets see..


----------



## mrkcrdv

Dec1968 said:


> Best faded bezel yet


Thanks! I'm glad you like it!



Toathus said:


> Great job on that bezel, looks perfect.


Thank you! It's my first time to try fading a bezel so honestly it had more to do with luck than skill.


----------



## n1k0

jessemack said:


> I was also wondering if anyone will ever make a good "tophat" plexi crystal like the old Rolex and Tudors.


It seems Steinhart used top hat crystals at some point (pics courtesy of the internet)


















I agree these looked awesome


----------



## taike

Aren't those just pics of the standard OVM with sapphire crystal?


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> Do not lube the bezel. It will only attract dirt and make matters worse.
> There may be some grit or dirt under the bezel from assembly.
> Run the water till it's luke warm. Just barely warmer than room temperature and fill a pot of water..
> Make sure your crown is securely closed and place your watch in the water. Let it sit for about 30 seconds and then while it's in the water turn the bezel and keep turning it till it feels like the bezel turns a little easier.
> 
> Remove the watch from the water and dry it off. Hopefully this works. It has never happened to mine but others have had this issue and this process has cleared the trouble.
> 
> Remember, a good dive bezel should turn tightly to prevent Accidental movement.


You could also try to floss under the bezel with some super thin floss, while performing the above procedure. It worked wonders for my SMP, as just lukewarm water wasn't helping get rid of dirt that was under there. I am not sure if the tolerances between the bezel and case are smaller on the Steinhart, but it's worth a try.


----------



## n1k0

taike said:


> Aren't those just pics of the standard OVM with sapphire crystal?


Hmm never quite realized that (if you mean the ocean one vintage red).


----------



## taike

n1k0 said:


> Hmm never quite realized that (if you mean the ocean one vintage red).


Lol, yes. Was comparing to my OVM crystal and misspoke.


----------



## Dec1968

taike said:


> Aren't those just pics of the standard OVM with sapphire crystal?


Different bezel and a taller crystal. Similar - but not the same.


----------



## southpaw2280

Has anyone else noticed a loud rotor on their watch? I didn't notice when I first got it, but I was putting a different nato on and it it seems really loud. Almost sounds loose


----------



## n1k0

southpaw2280 said:


> Has anyone else noticed a loud rotor on their watch? I didn't notice when I first got it, but I was putting a different nato on and it it seems really loud. Almost sounds loose


Yeah I've noticed that, though I have another watch with a 2824 and it makes the same kind of loud rotor noise while still being very accurate as well. I'm not worried about it.

(and boy, it's nothing compared to all the Miyota I have...)


----------



## southpaw2280

Thanks. I had not noticed it on my other Steinharts, so I was just curious. I thought because it had the plexiglass crystal maybe that made it louder than others. I have miyotas and cheap Chinese movements, but kinda expect it on those


----------



## dr_ranger

jessemack said:


> For anyone that is wondering about the color and texture of the dial, here it is next to my 1977 Tudor Snowflake. I'd say they got the black, but not too black, vintage look down pretty good.
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone will ever make a good "tophat" plexi crystal like the old Rolex and Tudors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That camp strap looks surprisingly good to me on the OVM. I still can't decide which nato to pick up. I feel like with the bracelet, although very nice, it is slightly too much wrist presence for me. I am struggling with that because I truly love the watch in every other aspect. (I have tiny wrists)


----------



## taike

dr_ranger said:


> That camp strap looks surprisingly good to me on the OVM. I still can't decide which nato to pick up. I feel like with the bracelet, although very nice, it is slightly too much wrist presence for me. I am struggling with that because I truly love the watch in every other aspect. (I have tiny wrists)


Nato will not make it wear any smaller. You'll have strap material raising the case off your wrist and the strap bending high over the straight lugs. Use the leather.


----------



## dr_ranger

taike said:


> Nato will not make it wear any smaller. You'll have strap material raising the case off your wrist and the strap bending high over the straight lugs. Use the leather.


I put the leather that it came with and the last hole is still slightly loose. I think I just need a smaller leather strap, which is a bummer because I really like the one it came with.


----------



## taike

dr_ranger said:


> I put the leather that it came with and the last hole is still slightly loose. I think I just need a smaller leather strap, which is a bummer because I really like the one it came with.


You can easily punch another hole or two with a cheap tool, or get a watch repair or shoe repair shop to do it for you.


----------



## JSal

taike said:


> You can easily punch another hole or two with a cheap tool, or get a watch repair or shoe repair shop to do it for you.


I was just going to suggest the exact same thing. Great minds think alike.

PS... every watch enthusiast should have one of those tools in his collection.

Get the one that does multiple sizes. You can use it for watch straps or belts should you lose or gain weight.


----------



## dr_ranger

I was thinking about that honestly, but didn't want to ruin it. Thanks for the advice though! I will take it in to the local watch shop when I have the bracelet sized. I have a tool, but have never taken out links. I would assume it can't be too difficult though.


----------



## JSal

dr_ranger said:


> I was thinking about that honestly, but didn't want to ruin it. Thanks for the advice though! I will take it in to the local watch shop when I have the bracelet sized. I have a tool, but have never taken out links. I would assume it can't be too difficult though.


The bracelet on the Maxi comes apart with screws, not a pins. If you attempt to use a pin press you will break the tip of the press and scratch your bracelet and bugger the screw head.

You should really pick up one of those leather hole punches. They're extremely useful especially for a watch collector.


----------



## 3mm

Just some random thoughts on this watch:

-I am totally impressed with the leather strap, it's awesome! I do prefer the bracelet though, and there are no complaints there, it's super nice, extremely comfortable and clasp doesn't feel too too cheap. I will however try an aftermarket glidelock type clasp.
-Pip on mine is a bit off centre, and I only noticed because somebody else mentioned this. It doesn't bother me, it's not noticeable unless you look for it.
-Bezel action is nice
-I absolutely love the sword hands, especially the second and hour hands. 
-Love the caseback with my year of birth serial number
-I really like that first faded bezel in the thread, just slightly faded, I may try this
-Hesalite, I do see the appeal, but I do wonder how it would look with similarly domed sapphire, just because I'm conscious about it when wearing it, and I hate that. Should I just stop trying to gentle with it?
-Lume - not the best, but not the worst (I have the worlds worst lume watch, officially, so I know...). 
-Movement, this is my first 2824-2 watch, I got Omega 2500d and a couple of 8500, Valjoux 7753 and Soprod A10 , so I'm happy that I'm diversifying.
-Honeymoon, I go between loving every aspect of this watch, and thinking that it's a bit too tacky. Maybe that faded bezel would help with this, not sure.
-Hotdog nato looks ridiculous, I don't care what military regiment colors these are.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> I will however try an aftermarket glidelock type clasp.


Please shoot me a PM when you find a glide lock that will work with the bracelet and let me know what you did to attach it.


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> Please shoot me a PM when you find a glide lock that will work with the bracelet and let me know what you did to attach it.


Uh oh, I'm already getting discouraged by your comment. 

Would this work?

20mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension


----------



## Portland

3mm said:


> Uh oh, I'm already getting discouraged by your comment.
> 
> Would this work?
> 
> 20mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension


That looks like the exact glide lock clasp that Steinhart uses on its mesh.


----------



## mykii

3mm said:


> Just some random thoughts on this watch:
> -Hotdog nato looks ridiculous, I don't care what military regiment colors these are.


The hotdog nato I got in my pack is more subdued than the others posted in this thread; it is kind of muted. I think it looks kind of silly, but the one I got somehow looks good on the watch.

Can anyone recommend a good leather-punch tool?


----------



## mykii

Also, I've seen pics on here of some people's watches arriving covered in plastic. Mine did not. Anyone else in this boat? I'm not overly worried as of at the moment, as from what I can tell the watch didn't appear to have any noticeable/major scuffs/scratches.


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> Also, I've seen pics on here of some people's watches arriving covered in plastic. Mine did not. Anyone else in this boat? I'm not overly worried as of at the moment, as from what I can tell the watch didn't appear to have any noticeable/major scuffs/scratches.


Mine had the tightly fitted round plastic on the lens, and it was wrapped in a bunch of soft plastic.

But if your lens appears ok I certainly wouldn't worry about it. I believe they just put that on for added protection during the trip. But it survived the trip ok and that's all that matters. Relax and enjoy the watch.


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> Uh oh, I'm already getting discouraged by your comment.
> 
> Would this work?
> 
> 20mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension


I've seen that one at strap code before and contemplated the same modification.

But my biggest concern is that the Steinhart bracelet is riveted to the clasp at the end by the fold over lock.

It would need to be removed by grinding off the head of the rivet with a dremel tool.

At this point you would need to figure out a way to attach the new clasp to the bracelet.

Without the new clasp in hand it is hard to determine how that might be accomplished. But from what I can see in the pictures of the clasp it attaches with a spring bar which is very common.

From looking at the Steinhart bracelet this would mean that you would need to acquire another "Square" end link like the one on the other end of the bracelet where the Micro Adjustment is and then after grinding off the rivet you can attach the square link using a screw like the ones in the other links.

When that is all done the clasp (in theory) should simply attach to the bracelet at both ends with spring bars.

My other concern is that the new clasp may be too wide for the bracelet as the bracelet narrows down from 22mm to 20mm at the clasp.
I see the glide lock you chose is 20mm but I'm just concerned about the profile being a little too large.

I would love to attempt it because if it works I would like to retrofit all my Steinhart bracelets. But at $62 it would be an expensive proposition for me as I have many Steinhart Ocean models. Plus I would need to obtain quite a few of the Square End Links if they are even available and if they are at what cost?

*Picture of Riveted End at Fold Lock*








*Close-Up of the Rivet*








*Picture of Square End Link Needed*


----------



## Nayche

3mm said:


> Just some random thoughts on this watch:
> 
> -I am totally impressed with the leather strap, it's awesome! I do prefer the bracelet though, and there are no complaints there, it's super nice, extremely comfortable and clasp doesn't feel too too cheap. I will however try an aftermarket glidelock type clasp.
> -Pip on mine is a bit off centre, and I only noticed because somebody else mentioned this. It doesn't bother me, it's not noticeable unless you look for it.
> -Bezel action is nice
> -I absolutely love the sword hands, especially the second and hour hands.
> -Love the caseback with my year of birth serial number
> -I really like that first faded bezel in the thread, just slightly faded, I may try this
> -Hesalite, I do see the appeal, but I do wonder how it would look with similarly domed sapphire, just because I'm conscious about it when wearing it, and I hate that. Should I just stop trying to gentle with it?
> -Lume - not the best, but not the worst (I have the worlds worst lume watch, officially, so I know...).
> -Movement, this is my first 2824-2 watch, I got Omega 2500d and a couple of 8500, Valjoux 7753 and Soprod A10 , so I'm happy that I'm diversifying.
> -Honeymoon, I go between loving every aspect of this watch, and thinking that it's a bit too tacky. Maybe that faded bezel would help with this, not sure.
> -Hotdog nato looks ridiculous, I don't care what military regiment colors these are.


Agree with all of this. It's the only watch I've ever owned that keeps finding it's way back to the bracelet. It just seems to sit better on the wrist than with a NATO combination. Strange as I preferred my OVM2 on NATO and barely wore the bracelet!

I feel like that stock gloss bezel insert makes the top of the watch too shiny and gives it a plastic appearance. The bleach method for me, made the watch a far more complete package as gives the watch a far more rugged, solid appearance.


----------



## JSal

mykii said:


> Can anyone recommend a good leather-punch tool?


I don't own this particular one, but it looks good to me and they're all about the same.

http://www.amazon.com/SE-7924LP-Heavy-Duty-Leather-Punch/dp/B000NK5VY2


----------



## mykii

JSal said:


> Mine had the tightly fitted round plastic on the lens, and it was wrapped in a bunch of soft plastic.
> 
> But if your lens appears ok I certainly wouldn't worry about it. I believe they just put that on for added protection during the trip. But it survived the trip ok and that's all that matters. Relax and enjoy the watch.


oh i agree, i was just curious if it was just mine or a batch 2 thing


----------



## 3mm

JSal said:


> I've seen that one at strap code before and contemplated the same modification.
> 
> But my biggest concern is that the Steinhart bracelet is riveted to the clasp at the end by the fold over lock.
> 
> It would need to be removed by grinding off the head of the rivet with a dremel tool.
> 
> At this point you would need to figure out a way to attach the new clasp to the bracelet.
> 
> Without the new clasp in hand it is hard to determine how that might be accomplished. But from what I can see in the pictures of the clasp it attaches with a spring bar which is very common.
> 
> From looking at the Steinhart bracelet this would mean that you would need to acquire another "Square" end link like the one on the other end of the bracelet where the Micro Adjustment is and then after grinding off the rivet you can attach the square link using a screw like the ones in the other links.
> 
> When that is all done the clasp (in theory) should simply attach to the bracelet at both ends with spring bars.
> 
> My other concern is that the new clasp may be too wide for the bracelet as the bracelet narrows down from 22mm to 20mm at the clasp.
> I see the glide lock you chose is 20mm but I'm just concerned about the profile being a little too large.
> 
> I would love to attempt it because if it works I would like to retrofit all my Steinhart bracelets. But at $62 it would be an expensive proposition for me as I have many Steinhart Ocean models. Plus I would need to obtain quite a few of the Square End Links if they are even available and if they are at what cost?
> 
> *Picture of Riveted End at Fold Lock*
> View attachment 8097722
> 
> 
> *Close-Up of the Rivet*
> View attachment 8097794
> 
> 
> *Picture of Square End Link Needed*
> View attachment 8097730


This is excellent info. I don't have the watch close to me, but I understand what needs to be done now. In the worst case, I need another full bracelet from Steinhart in order to get that square link, and the new clasp. It says it's 20 mm, and that means that it takes 20mm links, so there shouldn't be much play. Dremel-ing the rivet head without damaging the clasp lock (is this even the right name for that part?) would be the most difficult part. I have this thing for my Dremel:

https://www.dremel.com/en-ca/Attachments/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=565

So I guess if I carefully adjust the height so that it barely missed the lock part, and use this bit:

https://www.dremel.com/en-us/Accessories/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=932

I probably could get most of the rivet head out of the way, but I am not sure if that would be enough. Other method would be to use a drill press with the piece firmly clamped, and using a tiny drill bit, but I don't have a drill press. Third method (quickest) would be to use a small chisel and a hammer, but damaging the lock part is very likely.

So I hope it would be possible to just order the square link separately, that way you can just take the stock clasp by unscrewing one extra link.

Side note, JSal, you really need to invest in a better camera/macro lens.


----------



## sasha

great wrist shot


----------



## sscandyman

My Ti500 is currently at my local watchmaker having the strapcode ratcheting clasp fitted.I did have to use a second "square" link.
The big problem i ran into was that the holes on the clasp are to big for spring bars ,my watchmaker is currently laser welding the clasp and redrilling the holes .
im not sure why the holes in the clasp are so large... maybe they are meant to be riveted ?

Ps. first post


----------



## 3mm

sscandyman said:


> My Ti500 is currently at my local watchmaker having the strapcode ratcheting clasp fitted.I did have to use a second "square" link.
> The big problem i ran into was that the holes on the clasp are to big for spring bars ,my watchmaker is currently laser welding the clasp and redrilling the holes .
> im not sure why the holes in the clasp are so large... maybe they are meant to be riveted ?
> 
> Ps. first post


Thank you for sharing this. Please post photos once it's done!


----------



## 3mm

sscandyman said:


> My Ti500 is currently at my local watchmaker having the strapcode ratcheting clasp fitted.I did have to use a second "square" link.
> The big problem i ran into was that the holes on the clasp are to big for spring bars ,my watchmaker is currently laser welding the clasp and redrilling the holes .
> im not sure why the holes in the clasp are so large... maybe they are meant to be riveted ?
> 
> Ps. first post


Where did you get the second square link? From another bracelet, or were you able to order it separately?


----------



## sscandyman

I'm actually using the square link from my maxi for now to see how i likethe fit/adjustment before i try to get another titanium link.


----------



## 3rail

Well boys, I just could not handle the misaligned stem and crown. #213 is now on its way back to Singapore. I hope Anders is true to his word.....$49 and some change for USPS Priority. I do not have a respectable watch guy near me so I chose to send it back. I never took off any of the plastic.

I will report back on progress.

Donald


----------



## pinchycm

It is absurd that you should have to ever pay for any sort of repair that is under warranty... especially when it's still in its plastic.


----------



## James Salanitri

So just got my MAXI and didnt notice the clear sticker on the hesalite. How many leave it on for some protection? It already saved me from a scratch!


----------



## pinchycm

I think it's generally a bad idea to keep stickers on after you start wearing it. In the case of say, the adhesive on the back, it can trap oils and other gunk and cause pitting - I've seen this happen with rolex owners who keep the hologram on the back.

I'd imagine that fine stuff gets under the plastic as well, so keep that in mind. Also, it's hesalite and it's supposed to look worn. Wear it like it's supposed to be worn!


----------



## T3C

I don't know ... it's like wearing my shirt with its sales tag on :think:


----------



## Portland

T3C said:


> I don't know ... it's like wearing my shirt with its sales tag on :think:


But this is SOoOoOOoo fashionable! :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## JSal

3mm said:


> Side note, JSal, you really need to invest in a better camera/macro lens.


I know... it's my cell phone. My camera takes amazing pictures but then I have to download them to my laptop and edit them etc...

Just too much time for me and sitting and doing that work gives me a lot of pain from the surgery.


----------



## dr_ranger

This watch is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3mm

sscandyman said:


> I'm actually using the square link from my maxi for now to see how i likethe fit/adjustment before i try to get another titanium link.


Got it. On that note, last time I looked, Steinhart did not list the Ti bracelet for Ti500, but when I contacted them, they were able to send me a paypal invoice and ship it out to me. I am not sure if they would sell only the square link though, but let us know how that goes.


----------



## mykii

Two days on the wrist update:
- My favourite design feature on this watch are the hands, which blend extraordinarily with the hesalite. I am glad they were not brushed as advertised. The high-polish reflects light wonderfully and makes the watch more legible as already described. 
- The lume is just okay, but when fully-charged it is out of this world.
- I think I got lucky. This is my most accurate watch. Day 1: -1.5s. Day 2: +0.25s.

For a $500USD watch, it is the most accurate in my entire collection. My 8500 Omega's (a marvel of engineering) are between +4-8s a day, and my BB is +15s. How I lucked out with a Steinhart running on a two-day average of Δ0.875 is rather incredible to me.


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> I think it's generally a bad idea to keep stickers on after you start wearing it. In the case of say, the adhesive on the back, it can trap oils and other gunk and cause pitting - I've seen this happen with rolex owners who keep the hologram on the back.
> 
> I'd imagine that fine stuff gets under the plastic as well, so keep that in mind. Also, it's hesalite and it's supposed to look worn. Wear it like it's supposed to be worn!


I do agree it should be removed and that if you leave it on dirt and other contaminants could get underneath, but there is NO adhesive on that plastic. It is like a cellophane or colorform and just clings statically to the crystal.


----------



## Millex

Well mine finally arrived yesterday after a little scare, however I won't get to see it until I get back tomorrow night.


----------



## pinchycm

JSal said:


> I do agree it should be removed and that if you leave it on dirt and other contaminants could get underneath, but there is NO adhesive on that plastic. It is like a cellophane or colorform and just clings statically to the crystal.


Ah, you are right. Mine did just come right off - especially on the case back. Either way, good practice!


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> Ah, you are right. Mine did just come right off - especially on the case back. Either way, good practice!


I was just referring to the ones on the crystal.

Almost all the ones on the case back have a light adhesive and if those are not removed they tend to pick up a lot of dirt, dust, oils from your skin, dead skin, sweat, among other crap. Plus the heat from your wrist makes the adhesive stick very tightly to the case back over time and creates a needless and tedious chore to remove it and get all the old adhesive off the case back.

I learned the hard way. Very early in my watch collecting days I had a citizen watch that had a protective plastic on the case back that was so taught and seamless that I didn't even notice it. 
After time it collected dirt as I mentioned about and I realized it was there. 
Removing it was a ..... of a job as it felt like it was welded to the caseback. I got it all the adhesive off with Goof-Off and a rag after picking and peeling the plastic off. But I learned a good lesson that day.


----------



## pinchycm

JSal said:


> I was just referring to the ones on the crystal.
> 
> Almost all the ones on the case back have a light adhesive and if those are not removed they tend to pick up a lot of dirt, dust, oils from your skin, dead skin, sweat, among other crap. Plus the heat from your wrist makes the adhesive stick very tightly to the case back over time and creates a needless and tedious chore to remove it and get all the old adhesive off the case back.
> 
> I learned the hard way. Very early in my watch collecting days I had a citizen watch that had a protective plastic on the case back that was so taught and seamless that I didn't even notice it.
> After time it collected dirt as I mentioned about and I realized it was there.
> Removing it was a ..... of a job as it felt like it was welded to the caseback. I got it all the adhesive off with Goof-Off and a rag after picking and peeling the plastic off. But I learned a good lesson that day.


Yikes and yeah, it's sometimes a chore to take the sticker off. Especially on some of those high end pieces. I don't think Steinharts have an adhesive on the back though do they? Mine just slipped right off as I was removing the plastic off LE.


----------



## JSal

I don't remember if my Maxi had one on the back or if it did what type it was made of.

But most have a much stiffer plastic than on the dial and they usually have a very light adhesive which make it very easy to remove and sometimes they just fall off by themselves. 

Other rear sticker are less stiff with a stronger adhesive and seem to almost be shrink wrapped on. If you remove them when the watch is new they're very easy to peel off once you get the edge started. But if you wear it with one of those stickers for any long period of time they. One to the case back and are difficult to remove as I explained above.


----------



## mykii

So I decided to take the plastic off my crystal today - it's official, the OVM is staying with me.

Here it is on my hot dog strap, which I rather like.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84

Trying on with some leather straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Croc is too dressy for this watch. Use the included vintage style.


----------



## JSal

taike said:


> Croc is too dressy for this watch. Use the included vintage style.


I didn't have the heart to say it. But since you said it first...

Putting a croc on a mil-sub is a no-no and breaking a cardinal rule.

Kind of like wearing patent leather tuxedo shoes with a pair of ripped jeans and your favorite comfortable old sweatshirt.

Good thing is it's 22mm and he can use the strap on most anything else.


----------



## taike

Sorry. I'm blunt when I've been drinking.


----------



## slo84

It was a strap I already had and I wanted to see how it look. Its not too bad, but yes I agree the croc is a bit too dressy. Stop hating guys. =p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

slo84 said:


> It was a strap I already had and I wanted to see how it looks. Its not too bad, but yes I agree the croc is a bit too dressy. Stop hating guys. =p


No hating.

See that's why I didn't say anything until someone else did.

I like it when people share. Try some other ones. That watch can pair nicely with many different straps. Just not the croc for the same reason you wouldn't put an Olive drab or camo nato or zulu on a super thin classic dress watch.


----------



## mykii

slo84 said:


> It was a strap I already had and I wanted to see how it look. Its not too bad, but yes I agree the croc is a bit too dressy. Stop hating guys. =p
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually don't think it looks so bad to be honest! To me, it is rather sharp. However, I am of the opinion that this watch shouldn't be on leather at all, rather just NATO .


----------



## Heisenbug

First post here at WUS! #117 reporting in. 

I've put mine on a Phoenix admiralty grey nato strap. Really love this combo. 

Unfortunately i cannot post pics yet :-d


----------



## T3C

Changed leather to nato plus fat spring bar ...


----------



## roesroyce

Well another one going back to Gnomom with the crown / tube not screwing in issue (new still in plastic) any one know how many have this problem? Iv'e had fake watches with better screw down quality than this watch and its not just the maxi.
Bought a new Ocean one a couple of months back and the crown was again reluctant to screw down smoothly so couldn't be arsed to send that one back and sold it on..had the first ovm mk1 and that was fine and smooth with no hint of a problem is it just the latest offerings that are troublesome have they changed suppliers?
At least one of the two I bought came without a problem but now wishing I had saved my money and bought something else this has really put me off Steinharts and think I will move them both on ...No free postage to return for repair that's another joke why these cant go back to Steinhart Germany is beyond me they made the watch after all. Peed off with them all especially Gnomom for sending out a faulty watch.


----------



## sefrcoko

roesroyce said:


> Well another one going back to Gnomom with the crown / tube not screwing in issue (new still in plastic) any one know how many have this problem? Iv'e had fake watches with better screw down quality than this watch and its not just the maxi.
> Bought a new Ocean one a couple of months back and the crown was again reluctant to screw down smoothly so couldn't be arsed to send that one back and sold it on..had the first ovm mk1 and that was fine and smooth with no hint of a problem is it just the latest offerings that are troublesome have they changed suppliers?
> At least one of the two I bought came without a problem but now wishing I had saved my money and bought something else this has really put me off Steinharts and think I will move them both on ...No free postage to return for repair that's another joke why these cant go back to Steinhart Germany is beyond me they made the watch after all. Peed off with them all especially Gnomom for sending out a faulty watch.


I've seen a few reports of that stem screwing issue here but no idea exactly how many are affected. My LE is definitely not as easy to screw in as my other watches, but I just need to really push it in all the way (i.e. with a little more force than usual) before starting to carefully screw it in. Worst case I thread it backwards first before turning the other way, as has been mentioned here. As it stands I will not be sending it back to Gnomon because it seems fine now that I know "the trick". Is yours like this or worse?


----------



## CzechMate

JSal said:


> ...you wouldn't put an Olive drab or camo nato or zulu on a super thin classic dress watch.


I would... 









EDIT: Ok, its not camo, but it is NATO...


----------



## JSal

roesroyce said:


> Well another one going back to Gnomom with the crown / tube not screwing in issue (new still in plastic) any one know how many have this problem? Iv'e had fake watches with better screw down quality than this watch and its not just the maxi.
> Bought a new Ocean one a couple of months back and the crown was again reluctant to screw down smoothly so couldn't be arsed to send that one back and sold it on..had the first ovm mk1 and that was fine and smooth with no hint of a problem is it just the latest offerings that are troublesome have they changed suppliers?
> At least one of the two I bought came without a problem *but now wishing I had saved my money and bought something else this has really put me off Steinharts and think I will move them both on ...No free postage to return for repair that's another joke why these cant go back to Steinhart Germany is beyond me they made the watch after all. Peed off with them all especially Gnomom for sending out a faulty watch.*


OK.. first off I'd like to say that I sympathize with you on the difficulty you are experiencing and I know how you must feel thinking you spent more money and get less quality.

But now I will explain something. This issue is in my opinion (and I could be wrong) a problem that was caused by one watchmaker. Someone who is possibly cutting the stems too long.

Or

It can be an issue with a particular lot of Steinhart crowns with incorrect spring tension and/or length.

In either case I believe that if you so choose to have your watch serviced by Steinhart you should be able to do so. If Steinhart will not do that for you then you should send it back to Gnomon, but they should pay for the return shipping.

Not only is this the right thing to do for anyone, but this seems to be a common enough problem where this is happening on quite a few of these LE watches alone.

I would make a call to Steinhart and in a calm and nice way, explain what is going on and how you, and many others are upset.

I think if you let them know what's going on and you ask that the information you are giving them is relayed to Gunter himself, he will take swift action to correct things. Because that's the kind of man he is.

This is just my advise to you. In the end you will have to decide what you want to do.


----------



## JSal

CzechMate said:


> I would...
> 
> View attachment 8134666
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok, its not camo, but it is NATO...


LOL I love it. You crack me up Frankie.

Now that Nato looks good with that dress watch.

Now stop being a slob and loop around and tuck the end of your nato back into the metal keeper. LoL


----------



## CzechMate

JSal said:


> Now stop being a slob and loop around and tuck the end of your nato back into the metal keeper. LoL


I only do that when black tie dress code is required...


----------



## roesroyce

Much worse crown not engaging the threads and if they do(big if) the crown refuses to screw in all the way.
Well its on its way back now so will be sorted one way or another but could do without the hassle.


----------



## roesroyce

Thanks JSal
I should have contacted Steinhart direct to complain but the watch is now heading for Singapore and I know its probably an easy fix (Gnomon did offer the parts to repair the watch here in the UK but was worried the crystal my get scratched or damaged so declined) but it has been mentioned before on here about this issue and that's what peeves me off that these watches pass QC like this ..it shouldn't happen I know they are not a premium watch name (yet) but these issues are basic and could have been sorted at the factory.
I get it that it may be one watchmaker at fault and at the end of the day he would be pulled up on this issue if these problems persist ..wonder if he QC passes the watches he builds himself.
Thanks again whining over.


----------



## pinchycm

JSal said:


> OK.. first off I'd like to say that I sympathize with you on the difficulty you are experiencing and I know how you must feel thinking you spent more money and get less quality.
> 
> But now I will explain something. This issue is in my opinion (and I could be wrong) a problem that was caused by one watchmaker. Someone who is possibly cutting the stems too long.
> 
> Or
> 
> It can be an issue with a particular lot of Steinhart crowns with incorrect spring tension and/or length.
> 
> In either case I believe that if you so choose to have your watch serviced by Steinhart you should be able to do so. If Steinhart will not do that for you then you should send it back to Gnomon, but they should pay for the return shipping.
> 
> Not only is this the right thing to do for anyone, but this seems to be a common enough problem where this is happening on quite a few of these LE watches alone.
> 
> I would make a call to Steinhart and in a calm and nice way, explain what is going on and how you, and many others are upset.
> 
> I think if you let them know what's going on and you ask that the information you are giving them is relayed to Gunter himself, he will take swift action to correct things. Because that's the kind of man he is.
> 
> This is just my advise to you. In the end you will have to decide what you want to do.


I agree with JSal. Never has Steinhart let me down and I continue to be an advocate of their brand, 7 years after my first piece. I realize that within the return period folks would go to Gnomon first, but it wouldn't even have cross my mind. I'd shoot a note to aftersales at Steinhart and I would have no doubt they'd remedy it right.


----------



## J.C

I sold mine on last night :-( ...bye bye #054 - I'll probably live to regret it...but I've decided I didn't love it enough and it was my 4th black dial/bezel Steinhart Diver in my collection. I also have my eye on another vintage/heritage diver, that looks a lot different to my current ones, so I just really needed the funds $£€ - Wonder if we'll see the new owner post any pics on here??? :think:


----------



## Rye

roesroyce said:


> Much worse crown not engaging the threads and if they do(big if) the crown refuses to screw in all the way.
> Well its on its way back now so will be sorted one way or another but could do without the hassle.


I'm experiencing crown issues, as well. Mine is very difficult to engage and once it does catch, it feels like there's grit or something in threads. It makes the same sound being screwed down as if I were hand-winding it.

The threads aren't crossed or stripped, so I don't know what the problem is. This is my only Steiny to experience such issues. Either way, e-mail sent to Steinhart regarding it.


----------



## kelt

JSal said:


> I didn't have the heart to say it. But since you said it first...
> 
> Putting a croc on a mil-sub is a no-no and breaking a cardinal rule.
> 
> Kind of like wearing patent leather tuxedo shoes with a pair of ripped jeans and your favorite comfortable old sweatshirt.
> 
> Good thing is it's 22mm and he can use the strap on most anything else.


How about alligator?


----------



## mykii

I'm sorry to hear the continued issues with the crown. Hopefully Gnomon/Steinhart get your watches fixed, and pay for any costs involved. 

At the moment, I've been wearing my watch since I received it 5 days ago. In that time, it has only differed from my atomic time source by 2sec. I honestly can't believe it. 

I'm loving this thing, and I've got 5 more NATOs in-bound for it. I'm a really happy camper over here. 

I hope those of you w/ issues get them resolved, and can come to enjoy the watch as much I am.


----------



## ezlee

Hi all I'm new here!
So... I sold my OVM Mkii today and stumbled upon the Maxi LE. It looked too good I couldn't resist... and I'm now back with another 5513 homage by Steinhart haha...
I hope the dome isn't too convex though, my wrist isn't very big.
And er... please let it not have the crown issue...
The OVM MKii's crown was flawless though, the crown just needed a firm push engage the threads that's all.


----------



## cmdErrX

I ordered one the first day the email arrived. The extra leather strap that they gave is ok but a bit to thin for my liking so I had a different one sitting around that I am trying out.


----------



## taike

Rye said:


> I'm experiencing crown issues, as well. Mine is very difficult to engage and once it does catch, it feels like there's grit or something in threads. It makes the same sound being screwed down as if I were hand-winding it.
> 
> The threads aren't crossed or stripped, so I don't know what the problem is. This is my only Steiny to experience such issues. Either way, e-mail sent to Steinhart regarding it.


Try cleaning with dental floss.


----------



## slo84

cmdErrX said:


> I ordered one the first day the email arrived. The extra leather strap that they gave is ok but a bit to thin for my liking so I had a different one sitting around that I am trying out.
> 
> knife pic removed by Admin


Where u order this strap?


----------



## cmdErrX

slo84 said:


> Where u order this strap?


I had it made by a strap maker I know in Spain. You can PM me for details on how to contact him.


----------



## WiZARD7

Ghost bezel and admiralty grey PhenomeNato strap


----------



## JSal

kelt said:


> How about alligator?


That is a beautiful strap, but belongs on a different watch.

To me and many others Croc or Alligator just looks wrong on a diver.

That doesn't mean it is actually wrong. 
I'm a person who wear what he likes and I rarely let anyone tell me that I should or shouldn't wear something.

I have a watch with a strap that people either love or hate. There is no in between. But I love the strap and I refuse to let anyone change my mind as I enjoy looking at it on the watch.

So I make myself happy by wearing it.

That's not to say that I wouldn't advise against or say the same to someone else. 
I express my opinion... but that's all it is... just an opinion.

Wear what you like and always wear it proudly.


----------



## JSal

cmdErrX said:


> I had it made by a strap maker I know in Spain. You can PM me for details on how to contact him.


I don't see the strap. Can you post another picture of it?


----------



## slo84

WiZARD7 said:


> Ghost bezel and admiralty grey PhenomeNato strap
> 
> View attachment 8148090


That looks perfect!


----------



## cmdErrX

JSal said:


> I don't see the strap. Can you post another picture of it?


Here it is before I mounted it


----------



## JSal

Gorgeous. 

If you don't mind, please PM me with his info.

When I contact him I will mention that you referred me. Hopefully he will give you a discount on your next purchase for the referrals.


----------



## Wheedler123

Who made that strap??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

I can't help but keep this thread alive. I'm totally in love with this thing! My latest batch of NATOs arrived today. More to come...









Straps are from Sydney Strap Co for those interested.


----------



## T3C

mykii said:


> I can't help but keep this thread alive. I'm totally in love with this thing! My latest batch of NATOs arrived today. More to come...
> 
> Straps are from Sydney Strap Co for those interested.


Yes! We must keep this thread alive


----------



## ezlee

I pulled the trigger, but oh the irony: I bought it from a gentleman based in the States who had of course bought it new from Gnomon in Singapore. I'm Singaporean. So the watch basically went around the world for nothing haha...
Money++ donated to the courier companies and government taxes ^.^

Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Rye

taike said:


> Try cleaning with dental floss.


Will do, thank you!

Also, Steinhart referred me directly to Gnomon for the issue which irks me quite a bit. The watch has a two year warranty from Steinhart first, why should I be sending it back to the seller? Anyways...


----------



## J.C

Rye said:


> Also, Steinhart referred me directly to Gnomon for the issue which irks me quite a bit. The watch has a two year warranty from Steinhart first, why should I be sending it back to the seller? Anyways...


This would/does SERIOUSLY irk me too...supposed that's 1/2 the reason I moved mine on! Hearing stories of having to pay return shipping for warranty work on a brand new watch...then likely the costumes fees (again) on the return journey seems like a kick in the teeth.

Think this is a discussion that Gnomon and Steinhart should have and be *EXPLICITLY *clear of when selling ie, _"If you buy a Steinhart from Gnomon there is NO Steinhart guarantee and the ONLY guarantee you get is the Gnomon one"_ ...so basically it's a Steinhart branded Gnomon watch.


----------



## Dec1968

Everyone forgets this watch was requested for production by Gnomon. It may say Steinhart all over it, but Steinhart never sold or listed this watch as one of their own. It's a contractual agreement between Steinhart and Gnomon. 

You bought it from Gnomon. Warranty should be provided by Gnomon. How they handle repairs has zero to do with how Steinhart handles repairs or warranty. 

It's a Gnomon product that was built by Steinhart. 


David


----------



## Rye

Dec1968 said:


> Everyone forgets this watch was requested for production by Gnomon. It may say Steinhart all over it, but Steinhart never sold or listed this watch as one of their own. It's a contractual agreement between Steinhart and Gnomon.
> 
> You bought it from Gnomon. Warranty should be provided by Gnomon. How they handle repairs has zero to do with how Steinhart handles repairs or warranty.
> 
> It's a Gnomon product that was built by Steinhart.
> 
> David


David,

It shouldn't matter. It was produced by Steinhart and is branded as such. Should Gnomon provide all warranty work for the rest of the Steinhart Ocean line they carry?


----------



## Dec1968

Rye said:


> David,
> 
> It shouldn't matter. It was produced by Steinhart and is branded as such. Should Gnomon provide all warranty work for the rest of the Steinhart Ocean line they carry?


No Gnomon shouldn't warranty regular Steinhart models. That's ridiculous. Those are Steinhart models sold by Steinhart themselves.

Steinhart does not make Maxi models for sale. They made them under contract to Gnomon.

While it is branded by Steinhart, uses Steinhart parts, etc, it isn't a Steinhart beyond that. It's a custom watch made for Gnomon by Steinhart. Nothing more.

Any warranty from Steinhart would need to be explicitly stated by Gnomon and Steinhart.


----------



## Richqqqq

Dec1968 said:


> Everyone forgets this watch was requested for production by Gnomon. It may say Steinhart all over it, but Steinhart never sold or listed this watch as one of their own. It's a contractual agreement between Steinhart and Gnomon.
> 
> You bought it from Gnomon. Warranty should be provided by Gnomon. How they handle repairs has zero to do with how Steinhart handles repairs or warranty.
> 
> It's a Gnomon product that was built by Steinhart.
> 
> David


Correct. And if you have a competent local watchmaker the crown issue is pretty easily resolved. Anders will send you the parts and reimburse you once the work is done. At least comma that is what they have done in the past for me.


----------



## JSal

J.C said:


> then likely the costumes fees (again) on the return journey seems like a kick in the teeth.


You would NEVER pay Customs fees twice as long as when you ship the item to Gnomon you write on the paperwork that it is a watch going back for a repair, and when Gnomon ships the watch back to you they do the same.

That way there is a paper trail confirming this in both directions.

I've done it many times with other companies.

If someone pays customs fees on an item they've already paid it on then it is their own fault for not filling out the forms correctly.


----------



## Portland

Richqqqq said:


> Correct. And if you have a competent local watchmaker the crown issue is pretty easily resolved. Anders will send you the parts and reimburse you once the work is done. At least comma that is what they have done in the past for me.


The problem is that some of us don't have a competent watchmaker in our area. I have ONE where I live, and he wanted $295 to simply regulate a watch that was running fast. Seriously, all he had to do was remove the case-back, and slightly adjust the regulator screw. So, to have to fight a battle to have a brand new watch serviced under warranty kinda sucks. I feel for you guys that are having issues.

Also, regarding the comment "It's a Gnomon product built by Steinhart", my answer is so what? So what if Gnomon contracted with Steinhart to make a limited edition run? This relationship only ADDS to the perks of buying from Gnomon, not detracts from Steinhart's warranty. You get the extra 180 Gnomon warranty added on top of the standard 2 year Steinhart warranty. But let's be clear, you're buying a Steinhart. Not a Gnomon watch. Steinhart makes it, Steinhart warranties it, and it is Steinhart's name on the dial, not Gnomon's. Having just gone through a debacle like this in a *separate thread*, I can relate. My opinion is, if you buy a new Steinhart from an AD, you should have the choice as to if you have the AD service your watch, or if Steinhart should do it. However, apparently that's not how it works. It is what it is..


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> The problem is that some of us don't have a competent watchmaker in our area. I have ONE where I live, and he wanted $295 to simply regulate a watch that was running fast. Seriously, all he had to do was remove the case-back, and slightly adjust the regulator screw. So, to have to fight a battle to have a brand new watch serviced under warranty kinda sucks. I feel for you guys that are having issues.
> 
> Also, regarding the comment "It's a Gnomon product built by Steinhart", my answer is so what? So what if Gnomon contracted with Steinhart to make a limited edition run? This relationship only ADDS to the perks of buying from Gnomon, not detracts from Steinhart's warranty. You get the extra 180 Gnomon warranty added on top of the standard 2 year Steinhart warranty. But let's be clear, you're buying a Steinhart. Not a Gnomon watch. Steinhart makes it, Steinhart warranties it, and it is Steinhart's name on the dial, not Gnomon's. Having just gone through a debacle like this in a *separate thread*, I can relate. My opinion is, if you buy a new Steinhart from an AD, you should have the choice as to if you have the AD service your watch, or if Steinhart should do it. However, apparently that's not how it works. It is what it is..


Not to be argumentative, but why are some of us here getting the runaround from Steinhart regarding repairs?


----------



## jessemack

I don't wanna throw a wrench in this discussion, but I contacted Steinhart about my crystal repair and they gave me their Fedex number to send back to them. They responded quickly and were apologetic about the problem. It sucks that other people have not had the same customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> Not to be argumentative, but why are some of us here getting the runaround from Steinhart regarding repairs?


Are they really getting a runaround though? It seems like Steinhart is directing repair enquiries to Gnomon on the Maxi LE but not for others sold directly from Steinhart. Since Gnomon is dealing with those repair enquiries on their Maxi LE, I'm not sure where the runaround is. It doesn't seem like anyone is stuck in a loop. It would actually be more confusing to me if I had to deal with multiple channels for enquiries and warranties.


----------



## Dec1968

sefrcoko said:


> Are they really getting a runaround though? It seems like Steinhart is directing repair enquiries to Gnomon on the Maxi LE but not for others sold directly from Steinhart. Since Gnomon is dealing with those repair enquiries on their Maxi LE, I'm not sure where the runaround is. It doesn't seem like anyone is stuck in a loop. It would actually be more confusing to me if I had to deal with multiple channels for enquiries and warranties.


Some have said that Gnomon is directing them to Steinhart and Steinhart is directing them to Gnomon.


----------



## sefrcoko

Dec1968 said:


> Some have said that Gnomon is directing them to Steinhart and Steinhart is directing them to Gnomon.


Ah... Well. That would definitely qualify as runaround then.


----------



## Vindic8

It's funny, there seems to be an inescapable course these threads all run. I've watched it happen over and over. Doesn't matter if they are Steinharts or other brands. 

1. Announcement: Everyone is excited about the prospect of the new watch. Guesses about the details are shared with anticipation. 

2. Comparison: Speculation about how the new offering compares to previous models or competitors. 

3. Purchase: Many people announce that they have ordered and are excited.

4. Shipping: The product ships. The timeline is heavily compared, scrutinized and debated.

5. Early receivers: The first few hit the wild, wristshots are posted with gusto.

6. Shipping Complaints: People start grumbling about the shipping timeframe.

7. Product Parade: The bulk of the watches are now on wrists everywhere. A flood of drool-worthy pictures.

8. Nit picking: Yes. 

9. Product Complaints: Inevitably in any product launch some make it to the consumer imperfect. We have all experienced it. It sucks. 

10. Slow Death: The waning of the thread life cycle. A tapered smattering of occasional pics, gripes and questions that have already been answered earlier in the thread.

This seems to be the 'circle of life' so to speak with all "new watch" threads


----------



## MacTruck

LOLZ!



Vindic8 said:


> It's funny, there seems to be an inescapable course these threads all run. I've watched it happen over and over. Doesn't matter if they are Steinharts or other brands.
> 
> 1. Announcement: Everyone is excited about the prospect of the new watch. Guesses about the details are shared with anticipation.
> 
> 2. Comparison: Speculation about how the new offering compares to previous models or competitors.
> 
> 3. Purchase: Many people announce that they are have ordered and are excited.
> 
> 4. Shipping: The product ships. The timeline is heavily compared, scrutinized and debated.
> 
> 5. Early receivers: The first few hit the wild, wristshots are posted with gusto.
> 
> 6. Shipping Complaints: People start grumbling about the shipping timeframe.
> 
> 7. Product Parade: The bulk of the watches are now on wrists everywhere. A flood of drool-worthy pictures.
> 
> 8. Nit picking: Yes.
> 
> 9. Product Complaints: Inevitably in any product launch some make it to the consumer imperfect. We have all experienced it. It sucks.
> 
> 10. Slow Death: The waning of the thread life cycle. A tapered smattering of occasional pics, gripes and questions that have already been answered earlier in the thread.
> 
> This seems to be the 'circle of life' so to speak with all "new watch" threads


----------



## T3C

so so true!



Vindic8 said:


> It's funny, there seems to be an inescapable course these threads all run. I've watched it happen over and over. Doesn't matter if they are Steinharts or other brands.
> 
> 1. Announcement: Everyone is excited about the prospect of the new watch. Guesses about the details are shared with anticipation.
> 
> 2. Comparison: Speculation about how the new offering compares to previous models or competitors.
> 
> 3. Purchase: Many people announce that they are have ordered and are excited.
> 
> 4. Shipping: The product ships. The timeline is heavily compared, scrutinized and debated.
> 
> 5. Early receivers: The first few hit the wild, wristshots are posted with gusto.
> 
> 6. Shipping Complaints: People start grumbling about the shipping timeframe.
> 
> 7. Product Parade: The bulk of the watches are now on wrists everywhere. A flood of drool-worthy pictures.
> 
> 8. Nit picking: Yes.
> 
> 9. Product Complaints: Inevitably in any product launch some make it to the consumer imperfect. We have all experienced it. It sucks.
> 
> 10. Slow Death: The waning of the thread life cycle. A tapered smattering of occasional pics, gripes and questions that have already been answered earlier in the thread.
> 
> This seems to be the 'circle of life' so to speak with all "new watch" threads


----------



## Sixracer

I'll post one more...candle light makes the dome looks great:


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## mykii

Well, after almost two weeks of straight wear in a 10+ watch rotation, my OVM Maxi LE romance is over. I somehow managed to scratch the hesalite by accident, so I'm retiring the OVM until some Polywatch arrives.


----------



## T-hunter

mykii said:


> Well, after almost two weeks of straight wear in a 10+ watch rotation, my OVM Maxi LE romance is over. I somehow managed to scratch the hesalite by accident, so I'm retiring the OVM until some Polywatch arrives.


I scratched mine also, a couple rubs w/cape cod cloth & buffed right out. 
Cape cod can be purchased at most any hardware stores and most Home Depots.


----------



## Riverbeaver

It's funny, there seems to be an inescapable course these threads all run. I've watched it happen over and over. Doesn't matter if they are Steinharts or other brands.

1. Announcement: Everyone is excited about the prospect of the new watch. Guesses about the details are shared with anticipation.

2. Comparison: Speculation about how the new offering compares to previous models or competitors.

3. Purchase: Many people announce that they have ordered and are excited.

4. Shipping: The product ships. The timeline is heavily compared, scrutinized and debated.

5. Early receivers: The first few hit the wild, wristshots are posted with gusto.

6. Shipping Complaints: People start grumbling about the shipping timeframe.

7. Product Parade: The bulk of the watches are now on wrists everywhere. A flood of drool-worthy pictures.

8. Nit picking: Yes.

9. Product Complaints: Inevitably in any product launch some make it to the consumer imperfect. We have all experienced it. It sucks.

10. Slow Death: The waning of the thread life cycle. A tapered smattering of occasional pics, gripes and questions that have already been answered earlier in the thread.

This seems to be the 'circle of life' so to speak with all "new watch" threads

And then this one sells on the Bay for $450

Steinhart OVM Limited Edition Acrylic Crystal 269 300 Free Shipping | eBay

Darn I have a second one BNIB that I was thinking about selling there. Now I'm depressed.


----------



## Dec1968

$450?!? That was stupid 


David


----------



## slo84

Wow. I wanted to bid on this one too. Too bad the seller couldn't change the auction to ship to Canada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

Riverbeaver said:


> And then this one sells on the Bay for $450
> 
> Steinhart OVM Limited Edition Acrylic Crystal 269 300 Free Shipping | eBay
> 
> Darn I have a second one BNIB that I was thinking about selling there. Now I'm depressed.


I think that's an outlier. All the previous sales (the ones that finished are ~680), and the best offers were listed at ~700-750.


----------



## 3rail

pinchycm said:


> I think that's an outlier. All the previous sales (the ones that finished are ~680), and the best offers were listed at ~700-750.


I think the price is about "right" for a used watch.

I read the description, it states a "few scratches" on the crystal and has been worn.

It was sold "used".

A mint example should fetch a higher dollar amount.

Just my two cents!

Donald


----------



## nurpur

I think the guy has really undersold it ......description and price. I have seen crap out there that is worded to 
get most from a sale!

From listing.

*Item Condition: I have had this watch for about a week and worn it in that time. I have not worn either the steel bracelet or leather band included. There are 2-3 very light scratches on the crystal that can be buffed out if you choose. There are also may be a few scratches on the body (I didn't see any though). The bezel on this one was well-aligned by Steinhart, but isn't entirely perfect, as is typical for this brand. It does line up almost perfectly at 12 o'clock though.

*


----------



## pinchycm

nurpur said:


> I think the guy has really undersold it ......description and price. I have seen crap out there that is worded to
> get most from a sale!
> 
> From listing.
> 
> *Item Condition: I have had this watch for about a week and worn it in that time. I have not worn either the steel bracelet or leather band included. There are 2-3 very light scratches on the crystal that can be buffed out if you choose. There are also may be a few scratches on the body (I didn't see any though). The bezel on this one was well-aligned by Steinhart, but isn't entirely perfect, as is typical for this brand. It does line up almost perfectly at 12 o'clock though.
> 
> *


Yeah, I think it was undersold. Even used Maxi LE's (the non OVM) ones have fetched ~700.


----------



## Sixracer

How about the buyer! Lucky SOB to end up with a watch with the great looks of the OVM1 plus it's an LE for about what a new OVM 2.0 from the factory costs with shipping and duties.


----------



## JSal

Riverbeaver said:


> And then this one sells on the Bay for $450
> 
> Steinhart OVM Limited Edition Acrylic Crystal 269 300 Free Shipping | eBay
> 
> Darn I have a second one BNIB that I was thinking about selling there. Now I'm depressed.





3rail said:


> I think the price is about "right" for a used watch.
> 
> I read the description, it states a "few scratches" on the crystal and has been worn.
> 
> It was sold "used".
> 
> A mint example should fetch a higher dollar amount.
> 
> Just my two cents!
> 
> Donald


This was sold for too little for a few reasons...

1.) He let it run as a straight auction which by itself can bring you more, but he worded his description in a way that it did not encourage bidders. He also could have used the "Buy it Now" or at least set a reserve price or start the auction at a higher dollar amount.

2.) He worded it in such a way that it sounded worse than it really is.

3.) He didn't take the time to buy a $7 tube of Polywatch or even use toothpaste to remove the "2 or 3 scratches" on the crystal.

He states he wore the watch but... Never wore the bracelet or leather strap. So they are brand new...

He also states there may be some scratches in the case... But he didn't see any, so in my opinion there are none. Why he would say that is beyond me if he didn't see any.

He mentioned 2 or 3 very light scratches on the crystal and he even mentioned that they can be polished out. So why not invest a few piddly dollars on a tube of Polywatch.

Then lastly he mentions that the bezel lines up but not exactly and it's real close. 
This can be easily corrected without even changing the bezel insert and it probably wouldn't bother most people.

All these little things are things that you would disclose if you were selling it on WUS to another member outside of the crystal which he should have taken care of before listing. But to go on ebay and write all that just kills the chance the auction will go high as some people won't even bother to bid.

In my opinion the watch was a real home run for the buyer. He spent $451 on the watch. Needs to buy a tube of Polywatch for $7 and remove the light scratches on the crystal. 
The watch case and bezel are perfect and have no scratches and the bezel insert may be just fine. If it's not all he needs to do is warm it a bit and twist it into position. From what the seller states it's so very close anyway it probably isn't even worth the effort. 
The bracelet has never been worn and has probably never been sized, and the leather strap has also never been worn. So this watch is perfect outside of a few small light crystal scratches which will come for everyone eventually, but are easily removed and remedied. 
So this watch selling this low is an anomaly and not the norm. There were many factors that affected it's final selling price.

Lastly... I would not worry in the slightest if you bought this watch (or a second one) in hopes it would increase in value. 
Right now most are in the hands of the original buyers. Many of which will immediately not bond with it, some that will change their mind about the purchase in a couple of weeks (like this guy) and some will lose the feeling over a few months of time.

After that because there are only 300 in existence the frequency at which you will see these watches come up for sale will be less and less.

You will need to hold onto your watch for a while for it to reach its full potential of resale. Once there it will probably level off somewhere at a certain point and the going price will be set. At that point you will find it hard to get more than the established market price.

These are not rare model Rolex's which will continually increase over time. 
These watches will seek there level and settle in at that price. You will sometimes see others try to sell them at extravagant levels and sometimes someone will pay that price. But it generally doesn't push the established going rate up any higher. 
Sometimes the highest prices are paid the second the watch is sold out as there are many frantic impulsive buyers who missed and feel they need to get one now for fear they will never become available on the secondary market. And we all know that's not true.

Many Steinhart Limited Editions wind up this way and even some of the most elusive models that are 6 years old turn up once in a while and they sell for the same as they would if you would have purchased it on the secondary market 6 months or a year after release.

So don't worry about your value. Enjoy your watch near it well. If you're concerned about resale at a later date then here is what you can do.

Wear it in rotation and wear it at special times when you know you will be more careful to not bang it around.
Make sure you keep all parts like extra links, screws, etc inside the original Boxes and also keep the paperwork, original hang tag and protective plastic.

When a buyer sees that you went to all the trouble to keep and maintain your watch looking and running well along with all additional accessories etc it will make them feel more confident in the purchase and assure you of getting the amount you wish in return.


----------



## pinchycm

^ Um, what that crazy old guy said.


----------



## JSal

pinchycm said:


> ^ Um, what that crazy old guy said.


You kill me Brother... thanks for making me laugh and smile.
Being home like this every day can be a downer.


----------



## m6rk

ezlee said:


> I pulled the trigger, but oh the irony: I bought it from a gentleman based in the States who had of course bought it new from Gnomon in Singapore. I'm Singaporean. So the watch basically went around the world for nothing haha...
> Money++ donated to the courier companies and government taxes ^.^
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive!


Haha, that was me that sold it to you. I was going to hang on to it but started building another guitar...one interest feeds another. I kept one of course and I do love it..can't stop looking at it. I hope you enjoy it like I do. It payed for a body and neck for my blackguard telecaster build.


----------



## ezlee

m6rk said:


> Haha, that was me that sold it to you. I was going to hang on to it but started building another guitar...one interest feeds another. I kept one of course and I do love it..can't stop looking at it. I hope you enjoy it like I do. It payed for a body and neck for my blackguard telecaster build.


Hey hey! Hi M6rk! It should arrive any moment now. Shall post a vanity shot of it here when it does.
Good luck with your guitar build, Rock on!


----------



## m6rk

ezlee said:


> Hey hey! Hi M6rk! It should arrive any moment now. Shall post a vanity shot of it here when it does.
> Good luck with your guitar build, Rock on!


#135 and the blackguard tele build..


----------



## JSal

m6rk said:


> #135 and the blackguard tele build..


Are you going to leave the aged patina or sand and paint her?


----------



## spacemanvt

Finally received mine after an extended wait... Couple of questions:

-The black dial is not deep deep black as I expected but just a shade or too darker than the MK II... Hmmm
-Luckily no issues with the Stem.. seems to screw down just fine...

-Quite a few scratches or nicks on the bracelet... Its probably not worth the trouble to return for another as the same would happen after some wear.. Seems like the watch was handled or something before shipping. Thoughts?
-Lastly but most important I noticed a speck of some sort of shiny substance on the dial right next to the Steinhart logo. Really small but its noticeable... I will try to take a picture before I start wearing this watch... Might have to get this repaired


----------



## m6rk

JSal said:


> Are you going to leave the aged patina or sand and paint her?


She's going to stay just as she is! It was actually made to look that way, kind of a homage guitar, if you will, to to the early 1950s Fender blackguard Telecasters. There is an entire industry of "relic" guitar parts. People either love it or hate it. I love it for a few reasons...I like the looks and hey, if I accidentally put a gouge or a scratch in it, who cares! If done correctly, a relic neck will have a very nice worn in feel and for me, it's all about the feel and sound. I do love a nitrocellulous finish as well. Building it also allows me to make it exactly how I want it and that's very cool


----------



## MacTruck

Dec1968 said:


> $450?!? That was stupid
> 
> David


Yeah and I got people low balling me on my Maxi for sale and linking that stupid auction like that's what its worth now. Good grief. Don't care if somebody gave theirs away for a $1, I'm not selling for less than the asking price or I'm keeping it. Was going to sell all my Steinharts but have changed my mind. I'm such a flip flopper. Now just gonna sell my duplicates. I buy 2 of everything.


----------



## pinchycm

If they're going to go off historicals, maybe they should look at all of them instead of selectively picking the one outlier. 

As is the case with all sales, patience will pay off.


----------



## kingcarlos

Hot Brisbane afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> Yeah and I got people low balling me on my Maxi for sale and linking that stupid auction like that's what its worth now. Good grief. Don't care if somebody gave theirs away for a $1, I'm not selling for less than the asking price or I'm keeping it. Was going to sell all my Steinharts but have changed my mind. *I'm such a flip flopper.* Now just gonna sell my duplicates. I buy 2 of everything.


We forgive you Mac... Just don't run for President. ;-)


----------



## JSal

m6rk said:


> She's going to stay just as she is! It was actually made to look that way, kind of a homage guitar, if you will, to to the early 1950s Fender blackguard Telecasters. There is an entire industry of "relic" guitar parts. People either love it or hate it. I love it for a few reasons...I like the looks and hey, if I accidentally put a gouge or a scratch in it, who cares! If done correctly, a relic neck will have a very nice worn in feel and for me, it's all about the feel and sound. I do love a nitrocellulous finish as well. Building it also allows me to make it exactly how I want it and that's very cool


I don't mean to hi-jack this thread and I promise this is my last question...

Vintage pickups or new?

I have a few friends that play and they say that the Vintage Fender Pickups are the bomb.

They say the same thing as you. "It's all about the feel and the sound"


----------



## spacemanvt

Spent some more time comparing with my MKII OVM BNWT (which I am selling soon) and this one. Not sure if I like the hesalite crystal more than the sapphire dome on the OVM II... It creates alot more distortion when viewing the dial... The way the hesalite dial protrudes also causes distortion... In my eyes it makes the dial look really weird in certain angles....

The black is definitely much better looking than the grey dial of the MKII... No idea why they would change it that way.


----------



## JSal

MacTruck said:


> Yeah and I got people low balling me on my Maxi for sale and linking that stupid auction like that's what its worth now. Good grief. Don't care if somebody gave theirs away for a $1, I'm not selling for less than the asking price or I'm keeping it. Was going to sell all my Steinharts but have changed my mind. I'm such a flip flopper. Now just gonna sell my duplicates. I buy 2 of everything.


While I was of course joking in my last response to your post, this one is serious...

Don't let those low ballers get you down brother... they're not who you think they are. They're not collectors who want the watch and just feel the value of the watch is less than you have it for sale for..

They are cannibalistic sharks all circling in the waters because they smell blood.

They are the ones who low ball you and chisel you down so they can buy the watch only to attempt to flip it on ebay at some astronomical and insidious price.

I have personally seen their number grow in just the last year alone. 
And with the recent releases of the O1V Maxi and the OVM Maxi it has sprouted a flurry. They usually choose Limited Editions, and Out of Production Popular Models.

Sometimes they even choose older standard out of production models that usually don't bring a Premium and the pump them up in the description and even lie sometimes calling them limited edition when they are not.

They also write in the description that they are collectors themselves and that they are selling off their collection due to hard times, or they say that although they really hate to have to sell this piece but it doesn't get enough wrist time and they are trying to raise money to purchase a grail they have wanted.

While all those reasons above a usually true when dealing with many of your brothers here on WUS, they tend to be lies when dealing with the sellers on ebay.

Not to say all ebay watch sellers are crooks or are lying but you can usually tell the ones that are because they tend to sell the same model watch over and over, and they tend to ask astronomical prices, and they tend to copy and paste the description from one auction to another leading to mistakes in the description.

In any case I'm really glad you decided to keep your Steinhart's. You will get many years of enjoyment from them brother.


----------



## JSal

spacemanvt said:


> Spent some more time comparing with my MKII OVM BNWT (which I am selling soon) and this one. Not sure if I like the hesalite crystal more than the sapphire dome on the OVM II... It creates alot more distortion when viewing the dial... The way the hesalite dial protrudes also causes distortion... In my eyes it makes the dial look really weird in certain angles....
> 
> The black is definitely much better looking than the grey dial of the MKII... No idea why they would change it that way.


Depending on who's eye is looking through the crystal, the distortion caused by the high domed Hesalite is part of the charm.


----------



## spacemanvt

JSal said:


> Depending on who's eye is looking through the crystal, the distortion caused by the high domed Hesalite is part of the charm.


Not sure why distortion when trying to read the time is "charming", but I guess if you are just admiring the watch then its interesting. For practical purposes, my watches with a flat dial are more readable... But hey, I could just buy a digital watch if I wanted more readability

 

At some point, I may switch the dial out for a sapphire dome... Does steinhart let you buy those? I know the discussion was unclear about that.


----------



## m6rk

JSal said:


> I don't mean to hi-jack this thread and I promise this is my last question...
> 
> Vintage pickups or new?
> 
> I have a few friends that play and they say that the Vintage Fender Pickups are the bomb.
> 
> They say the same thing as you. "It's all about the feel and the sound"


I put Porter vintage pickups in the last one, this one is going get a Lollar J Street bridge pickup and be an Esquire ,(one bridge pickup only), to start with then later may add a higher output neck pickup to go with the J street.


----------



## JSal

spacemanvt said:


> Not sure why distortion when trying to read the time is "charming", but I guess if you are just admiring the watch then its interesting. For practical purposes, my watches with a flat dial are more readable... But hey, I could just buy a digital watch if I wanted more readability


Oh course it's when admiring it... While reading it I tend to look at the dial straight on where I can read the time just fine. If I want to read my watch from increased angles well then I guess I might have a some difficulty.



spacemanvt said:


> At some point, I may switch the dial out for a sapphire dome... Does steinhart let you buy those? I know the discussion was unclear about that.


If you wanted to have them install a Sapphire dome crystal I'm fairly certain they would be happy to assist you. Remember though, there is some distortion with that too if you read it at an increased angle.


----------



## Mpcdude

Thinking of installing a sapphire dome from Gnomon. Will it lose its vintage charm?

Also, I discovered that there is a very small speck of white particle(less than a mm) to the left of the 3 hour marker. Although it is not obvious, it is bothering me quite a fair bit. Where can I remove it? Will Gnomon help me to remove it at a minimal cost and do so within the day itself?

P.S I live in Singapore so heading down to Gnomon is easy.


----------



## mykii

Mpcdude said:


> Thinking of installing a sapphire dome from Gnomon. Will it lose its vintage charm?
> 
> Also, I discovered that there is a very small speck of white particle(less than a mm) to the left of the 3 hour marker. Although it is not obvious, it is bothering me quite a fair bit. Where can I remove it? Will Gnomon help me to remove it at a minimal cost and do so within the day itself?
> 
> P.S I live in Singapore so heading down to Gnomon is easy.


Go to Gnomon and get them to remove the dust (if that is what it is). Warning, you may end up with more dust if you're unlucky.

Don't install a sapphire crystal. It will destroy the vintage charm of this watch.


----------



## JMart

mykii said:


> Go to Gnomon and get them to remove the dust (if that is what it is). Warning, you may end up with more dust if you're unlucky.
> 
> Don't install a sapphire crystal. It will destroy the vintage charm of this watch.


I agree that installing a crystal would take away for the watch's appeal, but definitely take it in to have the dust/imperfection removed.


----------



## Dec1968

Mpcdude said:


> Thinking of installing a sapphire dome from Gnomon. Will it lose its vintage charm?
> 
> Also, I discovered that there is a very small speck of white particle(less than a mm) to the left of the 3 hour marker. Although it is not obvious, it is bothering me quite a fair bit. Where can I remove it? Will Gnomon help me to remove it at a minimal cost and do so within the day itself?
> 
> P.S I live in Singapore so heading down to Gnomon is easy.


I say do it. The domed sapphire will make it better in my opinion.

David


----------



## pinchycm

Don't do it.


----------



## big ned

Who really cares???


----------



## Richqqqq

JSal said:


> While I was of course joking in my last response to your post, this one is serious...
> 
> Don't let those low ballers get you down brother... they're not who you think they are. They're not collectors who want the watch and just feel the value of the watch is less than you have it for sale for..
> 
> They are cannibalistic sharks all circling in the waters because they smell blood.
> 
> They are the ones who low ball you and chisel you down so they can buy the watch only to attempt to flip it on ebay at some astronomical and insidious price.
> 
> I have personally seen their number grow in just the last year alone.
> And with the recent releases of the O1V Maxi and the OVM Maxi it has sprouted a flurry. They usually choose Limited Editions, and Out of Production Popular Models.
> 
> Sometimes they even choose older standard out of production models that usually don't bring a Premium and the pump them up in the description and even lie sometimes calling them limited edition when they are not.
> 
> They also write in the description that they are collectors themselves and that they are selling off their collection due to hard times, or they say that although they really hate to have to sell this piece but it doesn't get enough wrist time and they are trying to raise money to purchase a grail they have wanted.
> 
> While all those reasons above a usually true when dealing with many of your brothers here on WUS, they tend to be lies when dealing with the sellers on ebay.
> 
> Not to say all ebay watch sellers are crooks or are lying but you can usually tell the ones that are because they tend to sell the same model watch over and over, and they tend to ask astronomical prices, and they tend to copy and paste the description from one auction to another leading to mistakes in the description.
> 
> In any case I'm really glad you decided to keep your Steinhart's. You will get many years of enjoyment from them brother.


Right on! And I so appreciate a professional listing with PERTINENT information about the watch. Reasons for selling are irrelevant.


----------



## MacTruck

Richqqqq said:


> Right on! And I so appreciate a professional listing with PERTINENT information about the watch. Reasons for selling are irrelevant.


I don't know, I always ask the reason for selling. You would be surprised at what people will tell you about the watch when you ask that. Sometimes they get caught off guard and tell you something they would not normally reveal.


----------



## pinchycm

Looks like one just got snapped up on eBay for $785.


----------



## mambo_k

Mpcdude said:


> Thinking of installing a sapphire dome from Gnomon. Will it lose its vintage charm?
> 
> Also, I discovered that there is a very small speck of white particle(less than a mm) to the left of the 3 hour marker. Although it is not obvious, it is bothering me quite a fair bit. Where can I remove it? Will Gnomon help me to remove it at a minimal cost and do so within the day itself?
> 
> P.S I live in Singapore so heading down to Gnomon is easy.


I had this issue. Went back to Gnomon to have it fixed free of charge. Dont know why you think there will be a charge since it is still under warranty. The turnaround timing is 1 day though. Dont think you can get it back on the spot.


----------



## kelt

Mpcdude said:


> Thinking of installing a sapphire dome from Gnomon. Will it lose its vintage charm?
> 
> Also, I discovered that there is a very small speck of white particle(less than a mm) to the left of the 3 hour marker. Although it is not obvious, it is bothering me quite a fair bit. Where can I remove it? Will Gnomon help me to remove it at a minimal cost and do so within the day itself?
> 
> P.S I live in Singapore so heading down to Gnomon is easy.


My advice, do not ask for a rush job, on the contrary ask Gnomon for the service of their best guy and leave them free to do a good work, emphasize on the quality work you expect from them, give them time to provide it.


----------



## nyboy

Hello, S/N 287 checking in. Just wanted to extend a shout out to Anders at Gnomon. When my watch arrived it was missing the warranty card from Steinhart/Gnomon. After a call and email I found a parcel ticket from the post office when I returned from vacation. Included was the card with the extended warranty stamp and a Bond looking NATO. Didn't expect that but I think they earned a repeat customer. 
p.s That watch ain't too bad either. No crown issue at all and I can't stop looking at it.
Cheers


----------



## nyboy

m6rk, MJT is bad to the bone. I have one just like it.



m6rk said:


> #135 and the blackguard tele build..


----------



## slo84

nyboy said:


> Hello, S/N 287 checking in. Just wanted to extend a shout out to Anders at Gnomon. When my watch arrived it was missing the warranty card from Steinhart/Gnomon. After a call and email I found a parcel ticket from the post office when I returned from vacation. Included was the card with the extended warranty stamp and a Bond looking NATO. Didn't expect that but I think they earned a repeat customer.
> p.s That watch ain't too bad either. No crown issue at all and I can't stop looking at it.
> Cheers


Is the warranty card separate from the instructions manual? I just got a Gnomon extended warranty stamp on the back of the manual booklet.


----------



## JSal

slo84 said:


> Is the warranty card separate from the instructions manual? I just got a Gnomon extended warranty stamp on the back of the manual booklet.


That little white booklet is the Steinhart instruction manual and warranty. The stamp that is added on top of the steinhart warranty is the Gnomon extended warranty.


----------



## Heisenbug

I've put mine on an admiralty grey nato from Phoenix, really love this combo.


----------



## pinchycm

^ Yeah that military gray is fantastic. I picked up a diveas version that is similar in color with my order and it's one of my favorite combos.


----------



## T3C

Mine on Admiralty gray too. The phone camera didnt really capture the colours too well and it looks like a ver2 if not for the dome crystal.


----------



## nwijeep

Watch Tracker app keeping an eye on things.


----------



## nyboy

slo84,
Just like you said, extended warranty stamp on the back of the manual that Steinhart provides.



slo84 said:


> Is the warranty card separate from the instructions manual? I just got a Gnomon extended warranty stamp on the back of the manual booklet.


----------



## ezlee

BEHOLD!!!!
Here are some vanity shots I took of the Maxi I recently procured from m6rk.
Enjoy 
(Oops I left the protective film on the dome, hence the spurious specks on the crystal)


----------



## sefrcoko

ezlee said:


> BEHOLD!!!!
> Here are some vanity shots I took of the Maxi I recently procured from m6rk.
> Enjoy
> (Oops I left the protective film on the dome, hence the spurious specks on the crystal)
> View attachment 8276714
> 
> View attachment 8276730
> 
> View attachment 8276746


Great photos and beautiful watch! Wear it in good health


----------



## sefrcoko

Finally took mine off the bracelet and put it on a Crown and Buckle strap I had lying around:


----------



## Riverbeaver

How's everyone doing in the crystal scratch/scuff department? I wear mine in the evenings after work and am getting a few scuffs where the crystal starts to flatten out. Not super noticeable, but they are there. I bought some Cape Cod Cloths, but have yet to try them out. Have never used them before.


----------



## JSal

*^ Get some Polywatch*


----------



## slo84

Riverbeaver said:


> How's everyone doing in the crystal scratch/scuff department? I wear mine in the evenings after work and am getting a few scuffs where the crystal starts to flatten out. Not super noticeable, but they are there. I bought some Cape Cod Cloths, but have yet to try them out. Have never used them before.


I wouldn't use the cape cod on the crystal. It is meant for metal surfaces. Use polywatch on the crystal instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

Riverbeaver said:


> How's everyone doing in the crystal scratch/scuff department? I wear mine in the evenings after work and am getting a few scuffs where the crystal starts to flatten out. Not super noticeable, but they are there. I bought some Cape Cod Cloths, but have yet to try them out. Have never used them before.


As I posted perhaps a week or two back, I scratched mine quite badly by accident. Don't even know how it happened, and I wasn't wearing it at the time.

Anyways, I have been waiting for my Polywatch to arrive since then but I have given up for now and am starting to like the 'patina' the scratches on the hesalite add to the watch.

At the time when I scratched it, I posted that I was retiring the watch until polywatch arrives. Never happened, still been wearing it everyday. I love the damn thing.


----------



## kelt

mykii said:


> As I posted perhaps a week or two back, I scratched mine quite badly by accident. Don't even know how it happened, and I wasn't wearing it at the time.
> 
> Anyways, I have been waiting for my Polywatch to arrive since then but I have given up for now and am starting to like the 'patina' the scratches on the hesalite add to the watch.
> 
> At the time when I scratched it, I posted that I was retiring the watch until polywatch arrives. Never happened, still been wearing it everyday. I love the damn thing.


Toothpast is a great polishing medium for repairs on a scratched acrylic crystal, a little glob of past on a kleenex and a few minutes of rubbing will get the job done!


----------



## Riverbeaver

Ok, Polywatch, not CC. Jsal and others thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kingcarlos

Stormy Brisbane weather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Tay Jun Lin

Hi all, not sure how this happened but there seem to be water vapour/droplets under the glass? Is this common occurrence? Any quick solution or must I send back to Gnonom?


----------



## pinchycm

Nope, that's not common. The seal has been compromised and some moisture got inside. I'd recommend sending it in for service.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Heisenbug

Did any of you guys store the original ad from Gnomon? Unfortunately they removed it from their site. Always convenient to have a page with all the specs and description.


----------



## CMFord

I love the crystal on this thing - I don't think I would like the watch half as much if it had a sapphire crystal...


----------



## pinchycm

It is pretty awesome!


----------



## DietersRover

Nato Strap is from natostrapco.com The Berenger NATO w/Brushed Hardware 22mm


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## DietersRover

Lume shot


----------



## Nayche

Still very fond of this watch. I had been concerned about the longevity of the acrylic crystal and had planned on keeping my OVM2 as a beater. However, the other day I grazed the crystal on a wall and the crystal looked terrible. I was in fact moving belongings up and down a stair case all day and felt foolish that I was wearing the maxi. Applied some polywatch and voilà, crystal looked good as new. Very, very surprised the deep scratches have completely disappeared. 

I can't live with nannying this watch. I'm going to wear it, OVM2 will be up for sale. Ironic this all occurred from actually damaging my Maxi!


----------



## JSal

Toathus said:


> Still very fond of this watch. I had been concerned about the longevity of the acrylic crystal and had planned on keeping my OVM2 as a beater. However, the other day I grazed the crystal on a wall and the crystal looked terrible. I was in fact moving belongings up and down a stair case all day and felt foolish that I was wearing the maxi. Applied some polywatch and voilà, crystal looked good as new. Very, very surprised the deep scratches have completely disappeared.
> 
> I can't live with nannying this watch. I'm going to wear it, OVM2 will be up for sale. Ironic this all occurred from actually damaging my Maxi!


Assuming you own more than just those two watches, my suggestion is to wearing it sparingly. It really isn't a daily wear watch if you are concerned about the Hesalite crystal.

And if you know you're going to be moving furniture up and down stairs or anywhere for that matter, just take the watch off and put it in a safe place until you're done.

It's not hard and it's not nannying. It's just being careful and mindful that you are wearing an expensive piece of jewelry.

I know that if I am planning of doing some work that I know will put one of my watches that I care about in any kind danger, I just put on a beater. I have a Citizen Eco-Drive military style watch that I paid about $100 for years ago and that I wore when I worked in the field. It has a tough mineral with several scratches on it but the watch keeps excellent time and I'm not afraid to bang into anything with it while I'm wearing it.

It's seen the inside of many cable manholes, the undercarriages of cars and trucks, plenty of yard work, and the vegetable garden.

It takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## Anthony

Hello guys,

Just a quick question, 

what color is the dial on the Ocean Vintage Military Maxi ? 
Is it 
a) Black just like Ocean Vintage Military V1 
b) Gray just like Ocean Vintage Military V2 ?


----------



## slo84

Its black but I heard its not as black as v1. I think someone posted a pic that showed all three.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

Can you guys see the difference between maxi dial and non maxi dial ? In all photos what I ve seen, this thing looks just like ordinary Ocean Vintage Military V1. Side by side photo would solve this!


----------



## slo84

Anthony said:


> Can you guys see the difference between maxi dial and non maxi dial ? In all photos what I ve seen, this thing looks just like ordinary Ocean Vintage Military V1. Side by side photo would solve this!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-vintage-military-maxi-3112266-63.html#post28790082


----------



## Vindic8

All Three

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-vintage-military-maxi-3112266-80.html#post28957202


----------



## Anthony

Now this is weird...Neither of these two links is working on my laptop : First link goes to the original thread page1, no comparision photos visible. Second link goes to same thread, page 64, no comparision photos.


----------



## sefrcoko

Anthony said:


> Can you guys see the difference between maxi dial and non maxi dial ? In all photos what I ve seen, this thing looks just like ordinary Ocean Vintage Military V1. Side by side photo would solve this!


The crystal is different too...sapphire on the v1 vs acrylic on the Maxi LE. Case back is also different.


----------



## sefrcoko

Anthony said:


> Now this is weird...Neither of these two links is working on my laptop : First link goes to the original thread page1, no comparision photos visible. Second link goes to same thread, page 64, no comparision photos.


Weird...well, they are in post 796 of this thread...


----------



## JSal

Anthony said:


> Can you guys see the difference between maxi dial and non maxi dial ? In all photos what I ve seen, this thing looks just like ordinary Ocean Vintage Military V1. Side by side photo would solve this!


Even if you were to view the page with the picture of the 3 watches it does not give an accurate representation of the dial color.

*I own three (*) of the four versions below.
*

*Original OVM (*)* - the dial is jet black. (but not glossy)

*OVM v.2* - dial is grey and can look a dark grey to almost black in certain lighting. But in direct lighting, make no mistake it is definitely a grey dial.

*O1V Maxi LE (*)* - dial is a textured matte black

*OVM Maxi LE (*)* - dial is a textured matte black

The only watch above I don't own is the OVM v.2 as I am not crazy about the dial color. But I have seen it and it is grey.


----------



## Anthony

Vindic8 said:


> The Maxi arrived this afternoon, I barely had time or light to get out and get some pics but I squeezed a couple in.
> 
> This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.
> 
> The OVM Maxi is a real homerun.


Finally got to see these comparision photos. What a beautiful collection!  In order to finally get these addresses working, I had to change browser to Chrome!

Man, this photo, I have been trying to make sense to the order you wrote ("This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.") but failed constantly. Its not from left to right, nor right to left. So this is my best quess, this goes to the both photos :

Left : OVM2
Center : Maxi ? (Indexes look just the same size to me in every version of this watch)
Right : OVM1 (this must be correct)

The middle watch, seems to be most natural of them all : there is no blue hue on the crystal since its not sapphire. Looks nice.


----------



## Vindic8

Anthony said:


> Finally got to see these comparison photos. What a beautiful collection!  In order to finally get these addresses working, I had to change browser to Chrome!
> 
> Man, this photo, I have been trying to make sense to the order you wrote ("This is the OVM1, OVM2 and OVM Maxi side by side.") but failed constantly. It's not from left to right, nor right to left. So this is my best guess, this goes to the both photos:
> 
> Left : OVM2
> Center : Maxi ? (Indexes look just the same size to me in every version of this watch)
> Right : OVM1 (this must be correct)
> 
> The middle watch, seems to be most natural of them all : there is no blue hue on the crystal since its not sapphire. Looks nice.


You are correct, the order is (left to right) OVM2, OVM Maxi LE, OVM1.

As to the colors, I'm a little contra the conventional wisdom on the OVM1 vs OVM2 debate. While it is true that the OVM2 dial is grey and in certain lighting it comes off as very grey. In most daily wear conditions you don't see the grey, just as in the above photos you can't really tell the difference I'm most cases it doesn't stand out in daily wear either.

What did stand out to me on the OVM1 is that the hands, the markers and the pip are ALL different shades. I'm a little funny that way but the non-matching dial elements of the v1 bugged me way more than the occasional grey shot of the v2. Neither were ideal.

That's where the OVM MAXI LE wins. All the dial elements match and the dial is a darker black, but not glossy. In my opinion it is perfect.

Here is an OVM1 and OVM2 pic that helps illustrate that point.


----------



## Anthony

Vindic8 said:


> What did stand out to me on the OVM1 is that the hands, the markers and the pip are ALL different shades. I'm a little funny that way but the non-matching dial elements of the v1 bugged me way more than the occasional grey shot of the v2. Neither were ideal.
> 
> That's where the OVM MAXI LE wins. All the dial elements match and the dial is a darker black, but not glossy. In my opinion it is perfect.


Earlier, I did not see any shade differences in my v1. But when I took it to my local watchmaker (just to fine tune the accuracy), and after watchmaker passed the watch back to me, he was observing very carefully the watch and said thats its funny, the hands and dial almost seem to be different shade. After that, it started to bug me too


----------



## Anthony

JSal said:


> Even if you were to view the page with the picture of the 3 watches it does not give an accurate representation of the dial color.
> 
> I own three of the four versions.
> 
> Original OVM - the dial is jet black.
> 
> OVM v.2 - dial is grey and can look dark grey to almost black in certain lighting.
> But in direct bright lighting, make no mistake it is definitely a grey dial.
> 
> OV1 Maxi LE - dial is a matte black
> 
> OVM Maxi LE - dial is a matte black
> 
> The only watch above I don't own is the OVM v.2 as I am not crazy about the dial color. But I have seen it and it is grey.


How about the hour index sizes? As far as I know , the the term "maxi" stands for a just little bit bigger hour indexes. However, to me, the hour indexes on maxi look exactly the same size as in v1 and v2?


----------



## sefrcoko

Vindic8 said:


> You are correct, the order is (left to right) OVM2, OVM Maxi LE, OVM1.
> 
> As to the colors, I'm a little contra the conventional wisdom on the OVM1 vs OVM2 debate. While it is true that the OVM2 dial is grey and in certain lighting it comes off as very grey. In most daily wear conditions you don't see the grey, just as in the above photos you can't really tell the difference I'm most cases it doesn't stand out in daily wear either.
> 
> What did stand out to me on the OVM1 is that the hands, the markers and the pip are ALL different shades. I'm a little funny that way but the non-matching dial elements of the v1 bugged me way more than the occasional grey shot of the v2. Neither were ideal.
> 
> That's where the OVM MAXI LE wins. All the dial elements match and the dial is a darker black, but not glossy. In my opinion it is perfect.
> 
> Here is an OVM1 and OVM2 pic that helps illustrate that point.


I've never seen the v1 in person but have always been torn about my Maxi LE. I love it, but always wondered if I would have preferred the jet black dial of the v1... Seeing that photo finally sealed the deal -- mismatched marker/hand colors would drive me crazy lol. To each their own, but at least now I know... Thx for that, I can put my doubts to rest for good and fully enjoy the Maxi


----------



## Vindic8

sefrcoko said:


> I've never seen the v1 in person but have always been torn about my Maxi LE. I love it, but always wondered if I would have preferred the jet black dial of the v1... Seeing that photo finally sealed the deal -- mismatched marker/hand colors would drive me crazy lol. To each their own, but at least now I know... Thx for that, I can put my doubts to rest for good and fully enjoy the Maxi


I picked up all three with the intent to keep one. Once I had all three in hand The LE was the standout winner. The black dial of the V1 felt a little too glossy new to be believably vintage when contrasted with the hands. I have since sold the V1 and V2 and kept the LE.


----------



## Dec1968

Vindic8 said:


> You are correct, the order is (left to right) OVM2, OVM Maxi LE, OVM1.
> 
> As to the colors, I'm a little contra the conventional wisdom on the OVM1 vs OVM2 debate. While it is true that the OVM2 dial is grey and in certain lighting it comes off as very grey. In most daily wear conditions you don't see the grey, just as in the above photos you can't really tell the difference I'm most cases it doesn't stand out in daily wear either.
> 
> What did stand out to me on the OVM1 is that the hands, the markers and the pip are ALL different shades. I'm a little funny that way but the non-matching dial elements of the v1 bugged me way more than the occasional grey shot of the v2. Neither were ideal.
> 
> That's where the OVM MAXI LE wins. All the dial elements match and the dial is a darker black, but not glossy. In my opinion it is perfect.
> 
> Here is an OVM1 and OVM2 pic that helps illustrate that point.


That's why I sold my OVM v1

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## mykii

So I've been wearing my OVM Maxi now for almost 6 weeks straight - and it is -17 sec since I set it 42 days ago! 

Still can't get over the accuracy. My Tudor BB, for comparison, is +15~ a day.


----------



## nyboy

Earlier this week I was thinking about how fortunate I was to have a few Steinharts and have experienced no issues. This morning I grab the OVM Maxi LE and discover two small stress fractures in the hesalite between the five and ten minute markers. I don't see any surface scratches on the top of the hesalite which would somewhat indicate to me that I bumped into something. Recalling this thread, and jessemacks post I thought I'd inquire if anyone else has seen this and more importantly what was the resolution? Contact Steinhart or Gnomon? I'll try to provide some photos, but have been experiencing issuse with uploads.



jessemack said:


> I don't like being negative, but my watch not only has the watermark under the crystal but now has what looks like a shattered crystal on the underside. There is no scratching or damage anywhere on the outside of the crystal but you can see where it is damaged at the edge underneath between the 12 and 1 o'clock markers. I love how this watch looks, but this is kind of ridiculous. Super bummed.


----------



## Dec1968

Reasons why I prefer a sapphire crystal.....


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## jessemack

nyboy said:


> Earlier this week I was thinking about how fortunate I was to have a few Steinharts and have experienced no issues. This morning I grab the OVM Maxi LE and discover two small stress fractures in the hesalite between the five and ten minute markers. I don't see any surface scratches on the top of the hesalite which would somewhat indicate to me that I bumped into something. Recalling this thread, and jessemacks post I thought I'd inquire if anyone else has seen this and more importantly what was the resolution? Contact Steinhart or Gnomon? I'll try to provide some photos, but have been experiencing issuse with uploads.


I contacted Steinhart directly, and they sent me their company Fedex number to send it back to them. So, no cost to me which is good. That was a month ago and I still don't have the watch yet. Patiently waiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

jessemack, Thanks for the update. Did you request a replacement hesalite to maintain the originality, or did you opt for sapphire?



jessemack said:


> I contacted Steinhart directly, and they sent me their company Fedex number to send it back to them. So, no cost to me which is good. That was a month ago and I still don't have the watch yet. Patiently waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessemack

nyboy said:


> jessemack, Thanks for the update. Did you request a replacement hesalite to maintain the originality, or did you opt for sapphire?


Hesalite. I really like how it looks with the original crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff1217

Has anyone heard if they are going to make another batch of these?


----------



## taike

Tuff1217 said:


> Has anyone heard if they are going to make another batch of these?


That would defeat the purpose of calling it a limited edition


----------



## Portland

It is against Steinhart's MO to redo a limited edition. Basically once they're gone they're gone. As beautiful and amazing as this watch is, mine hasn't seen much wrist time. I think I've worn if 2 maybe 3 times, and only on a leather strap. In fact I think my bracelet still has the plastic on it. My Ocean One Vintage and my Omega Speedmaster Professional have been hogging up most of the wrist time. 

I've tossed around the idea of selling my OVM Maxi. It's a shame to have a watch this nice sitting in a watch box and not on the wrist.

What about you guys? You wearing yours regularly or is it just eye candy?


----------



## JSal

I have so many watches that nothing gets a lot of wrist time.

Although sometimes I will run hot on a particular watch sometimes and wear it a whole week straight or more because I'm really feeling the love.

I usually have about 3 to 12 watches laid out on my dresser at any given time as I pull them out one by one as I think about wearing them. Then I rotate them day to day depending on what I'm wearing or how I'm feeling that day.

When I get up to about 15 I put them all back in their boxes and pull one out that maybe I haven't worn in a while to wear that day. 

Then as the days go by I pull out another and another and keep going till I have about 12 laid out and rotate till I get to about 15 again, and then cycle starts all over again.

One nice thing about having as many watches as I do is that it helps keep all my watches looking like new as nothing really gets overly worn.

I do need to thin the herd a bit and I've been lazy on getting around to listing them in the sales corner. 

I probably have at least 10 or more I want to sell so I really should get shakin'.


----------



## sefrcoko

Portland said:


> It is against Steinhart's MO to redo a limited edition. Basically once they're gone they're gone. As beautiful and amazing as this watch is, mine hasn't seen much wrist time. I think I've worn if 2 maybe 3 times, and only on a leather strap. In fact I think my bracelet still has the plastic on it. My Ocean One Vintage and my Omega Speedmaster Professional have been hogging up most of the wrist time.
> 
> I've tossed around the idea of selling my OVM Maxi. It's a shame to have a watch this nice sitting in a watch box and not on the wrist.
> 
> What about you guys? You wearing yours regularly or is it just eye candy?


I wore mine a few times but honestly it's mostly been eye candy for me. I have my sights on a shiny new Stowa chrono at the moment and am considering which watch in the box has to go... The Maxi LE is on the shortlist right now but we'll see...it does look great


----------



## marc4pt0

^^I'm rapidly getting to that point myself. And I'm rather enjoying it.

Bummer about these stress fractures in the Maxi _crystal._ I'm seriously hoping this is not too common, ie doesn't happen to mine. Hopefully you gentlemen will be taken care of appropriately, please keep us posted.


----------



## Sixracer

Maxi on NATO is my go-to weekend watch. Casual, comfortable, etc.


----------



## Grahamelawton

I don't own one but have a OVM V2 and wear it the most from my stable of watches...including my Pelagos (2nd most worn). Start wearing them! It's a heck of a watch...enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0

Still loving mine


----------



## Siskiyoublues

I went from being the guy who couldn't take the plastic off to the guy who's wearing it almost daily and buffing it out every couple weeks with polywatch to make it glow that warm lovely glow. I think a lot of the resale for profit prospect got in the way of enjoying the watch for what it was. Once I realized that side of things wasn't nearly as important to me as I thought I've been able to wear and enjoy the watch for all the reasons that had me so excited for this limited edition when I first saw it become available.


----------



## taike

Sounds like you've learned not to mix business with pleasure


----------



## Grahamelawton

Siskiyoublues said:


> I went from being the guy who couldn't take the plastic off to the guy who's wearing it almost daily and buffing it out every couple weeks with polywatch to make it glow that warm lovely glow. I think a lot of the resale for profit prospect got in the way of enjoying the watch for what it was. Once I realized that side of things wasn't nearly as important to me as I thought I've been able to wear and enjoy the watch for all the reasons that had me so excited for this limited edition when I first saw it become available.
> View attachment 8636082


It's liberating to just wear it.  Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

sickondivers said:


> *Sorry fellas, OFF TOPIC but Steinhart guys really need to take a good hard look at the OCEAN BLACK DLC.....Sort of flys under the radar on Steinhart talk/Posts. REALLY happy w/this and I've owned plenty of Steiny's
> 
> View attachment 8636970
> 
> 
> *


Or, this! Hard to come by but the DLC OVM IS as good as it gets.


----------



## Vindic8

Not a DLC fan.


----------



## jessemack

If anyone was wondering, I got the watch back from Steinhart today. It was about 6 weeks for the new crystal, but at absolutely no cost to me. Customer service had good communication and the watch looks flawless now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Mmm..hesalite..


----------



## JSal

Portland said:


> Mmm..hesalite..
> 
> View attachment 8682010


When I read what you wrote I cracked up as it reminded me of an episode of friends when Joey was filming a soup commercial.


----------



## sscandyman

He had me going in this direction


----------



## nyboy

Today this went back to Germany to replace the hesalite. Shout-out to jessemack for the assistance, and thankfully I have other Steinharts to wear until this is resolved. Hopefully the customer service is everything I have heard it is as this is a first for me.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> When I read what you wrote I cracked up as it reminded me of an episode of friends when Joey was filming a soup commercial.


Mmmmm noodle soup -

David


----------



## Portland

nyboy said:


> Today this went back to Germany to replace the hesalite. Shout-out to jessemack for the assistance, and thankfully I have other Steinharts to wear until this is resolved. Hopefully the customer service is everything I have heard it is as this is a first for me.
> 
> View attachment 8698098


Another cracked crystal? 
What is going on with these hesalite crystals?


----------



## Dec1968

Portland said:


> Another cracked crystal?
> What is going on with these hesalite crystals?


That's one of the main reasons I didn't keep mine. I don't trust hesalite. Breaks way too easily.

David


----------



## Portland

Dec1968 said:


> That's one of the main reasons I didn't keep mine. I don't trust hesalite. Breaks way too easily.
> 
> David


I don't think so. There are plenty of hesalite models that hold up very well. For example, I have seen Speedmasters from the 80s and 90d that have been banged around for the past 30 years that have held up very well to the abuse without experiencing any cracking.

I have seen more cracked hesalite on this model since its release a few month ago than any other watch. It has got to be either a design issue or a quality issue with this particular crystal that Steinhart is using.

Granted I haven't worn mine more than a couple of times, but if I do chose to wear it on a more regular basis in the future I am concerned about the structural integrity of the crystal.


----------



## nyboy

So here is what I had in mind. I'll try the hesalite again to see how it holds up. I'm not abusive with my watches, and would prefer to have this one remain as built. However, if this happens a second time, I would consider having a domed sapphire crystal installed. That's working off the assumption that the hesalite can be replaced with sapphire, and Steinhart would agreed to do the replacement.



Dec1968 said:


> That's one of the main reasons I didn't keep mine. I don't trust hesalite. Breaks way too easily.
> 
> David


----------



## Dec1968

It's THIS that you said that is one of the reasons I sold mine: I have seen more cracked hesalite on this model since its release a few month ago than any other watch. It has got to be either a design issue or a quality issue with this particular crystal that Steinhart is using. 

Hesalite is great, no doubt, but on this watch, somehow, they are having issues. Just didn't give me the warm and fuzzies, and also prevented me from feeling comfortable wearing it. I want to wear a watch, not baby it.


Portland said:


> I don't think so. There are plenty of hesalite models that hold up very well. For example, I have seen Speedmasters from the 80s and 90d that have been banged around for the past 30 years that have held up very well to the abuse without experiencing any cracking.
> 
> I have seen more cracked hesalite on this model since its release a few month ago than any other watch. It has got to be either a design issue or a quality issue with this particular crystal that Steinhart is using.
> 
> Granted I haven't worn mine more than a couple of times, but if I do chose to wear it on a more regular basis in the future I am concerned about the structural integrity of the crystal.


----------



## marc4pt0

Maxi fun


----------



## jaspert




----------



## pinchycm

Portland said:


> I don't think so. There are plenty of hesalite models that hold up very well. For example, I have seen Speedmasters from the 80s and 90d that have been banged around for the past 30 years that have held up very well to the abuse without experiencing any cracking.
> 
> I have seen more cracked hesalite on this model since its release a few month ago than any other watch. It has got to be either a design issue or a quality issue with this particular crystal that Steinhart is using.
> 
> Granted I haven't worn mine more than a couple of times, but if I do chose to wear it on a more regular basis in the future I am concerned about the structural integrity of the crystal.


^ This, and adding on here to stop the spread of misinformation. While sapphire crystals while are more durable in the sense that they are very hard to scratch (they are not chip proof) they are not more "break proof." If you knock your watch hard enough, the sapphire will shatter right into the watch and potentially cause damage to the movement, where as the the hesalite will crack and hold in place.

There's a good chance if you knocked your watch hard enough to make a giant crack in your hesalite crstal, you would have put a nice chip in your sapphire crystal as well, which is way more expensive to replace than a $15 hesalite crystal. 

Certainly merits/preferences for both, but to the folks claiming one "better" than the other in terms of longevity, that's a pretty big stretch.


----------



## Vindic8

Ooh scary hesalite.


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Tuff1217

nyboy said:


> So here is what I had in mind. I'll try the hesalite again to see how it holds up. I'm not abusive with my watches, and would prefer to have this one remain as built. However, if this happens a second time, I would consider having a domed sapphire crystal installed. That's working off the assumption that the hesalite can be replaced with sapphire, and Steinhart would agreed to do the replacement.


Mine is at Steinhart now getting the crystal replaced. I feel the same ... If it happens again I'm going to see if they will replace it with the domed sapphire.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

Tuff1217, 
So you are the guy with the rowdy kids? I felt bad when I saw the photo you posted. I've got three, but they are old enough now to hopefully know better. If it makes you feel any better, my oldest totaled my Mercedes, and a Toytota 4Runner, and the youngest has had four accidents. My OVM LE went back on the 9th of July and Steinhart confirmed the receipt, but I don't have a return ETA or the results of an inspection yet. Maybe I'm expecting too much too soon, as there was mention of a holiday in the receipt reply. How much communication have you had with them, and how long ago did you send the watch to them? You think it will be repaired under warranty?
Cheers



Tuff1217 said:


> Mine is at Steinhart now getting the crystal replaced. I feel the same ... If it happens again I'm going to see if they will replace it with the domed sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff1217

I sent it via their FedEx account on Monday morning. They emailed me this morning informing they received it and it is with the watchmaker for inspection. I would be surprised if they charge me for the replacement of the crystal. But you never know. No word on an ETA on return 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Tuff, it sounds like you've been sent to the express line. 

Steinhart received my Ocean One Premium Blue on June 9th for an issue it was having. I hadn't heard from them since then so I emailed them this week and they wrote back and also told me that my watch is "on the watchmaker's table".


----------



## nyboy

I'm hoping the watchmaker has a big table..........



Portland said:


> Tuff, it sounds like you've been sent to the express line.
> 
> Steinhart received my Ocean One Premium Blue on June 9th for an issue it was having. I hadn't heard from them since then so I emailed them this week and they wrote back and also told me that my watch is "on the watchmaker's table".


----------



## Portland

nyboy said:


> I'm hoping the watchmaker has a big table..........


Judging from the turnaround time I'm experiencing, I bet you're right.


----------



## Blackdog

pinchycm said:


> ^ This, and adding on here to stop the spread of misinformation. While sapphire crystals while are more durable in the sense that they are very hard to scratch (they are not chip proof) they are not more "break proof." If you knock your watch hard enough, the sapphire will shatter right into the watch and potentially cause damage to the movement, where as the the hesalite will crack and hold in place.
> 
> There's a good chance if you knocked your watch hard enough to make a giant crack in your hesalite crstal, you would have put a nice chip in your sapphire crystal as well, which is way more expensive to replace than a $15 hesalite crystal.
> 
> Certainly merits/preferences for both, but to the folks claiming one "better" than the other in terms of longevity, that's a pretty big stretch.


There seems to be an issue with the highly domed acrylic crystals. They seem to crack more easily. Probably some built in internal tensions from the manufacturing process.

That's the reason why Rolex changed for a much more subdued dome for their Tropic 19 back in the day. All their service crystals are of this shallower kind.

That said, the high domed crystal looks so damned sexy !

I wonder if the the high domed sapphire crystal on the O1 Vintage could be mounted on this one...


----------



## nyboy

LMAO



Portland said:


> Judging from the turnaround time I'm experiencing, I bet you're right.
> 
> View attachment 8807898


----------



## jessemack

I will say this... Since I got my watch back from Steinhart, I have worn it every day for two weeks and it doesn't have a scratch on it. It is also keeping time with only +1.6 seconds a day. That's pretty amazing. Loving it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

So my watch with the stress fractures shipped out of So Cal on the 9th of July. Got to Steinhart on Tuesday the 12th using their FED-X account. No problem. The watch was repaired and the return notification was sent on the 26th. Watch arrived at my house on the 27th looking brand new and running strong. I have no complaints about this outcome at all. Steinhart's customer service is top notch in my experience. 
Cheers



nyboy said:


> Earlier this week I was thinking about how fortunate I was to have a few Steinharts and have experienced no issues. This morning I grab the OVM Maxi LE and discover two small stress fractures in the hesalite between the five and ten minute markers. I don't see any surface scratches on the top of the hesalite which would somewhat indicate to me that I bumped into something. Recalling this thread, and jessemacks post I thought I'd inquire if anyone else has seen this and more importantly what was the resolution? Contact Steinhart or Gnomon? I'll try to provide some photos, but have been experiencing issuse with uploads.


----------



## Tuff1217

nyboy said:


> So my watch with the stress fractures shipped out of So Cal on the 9th of July. Got to Steinhart on Tuesday the 12th using their FED-X account. No problem. The watch was repaired and the return notification was sent on the 26th. Watch arrived at my house on the 27th looking brand new and running strong. I have no complaints about this outcome at all. Steinhart's customer service is top notch in my experience.
> Cheers


Similar story here, It was shipped on 7/26 with an eta of 7/27. Still haven't received it so I called FedEx. They called me back telling me the package can't be found. It made it through customs and is currently lost at FedEx in Memphis. I'm starting to get a little worried since the watch was a limited-edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

Sorry to hear.



Tuff1217 said:


> Similar story here, It was shipped on 7/26 with an eta of 7/27. Still haven't received it so I called FedEx. They called me back telling me the package can't be found. It made it through customs and is currently lost at FedEx in Memphis. I'm starting to get a little worried since the watch was a limited-edition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Tuff1217 said:


> Similar story here, It was shipped on 7/26 with an eta of 7/27. Still haven't received it so I called FedEx. They called me back telling me the package can't be found. It made it through customs and is currently lost at FedEx in Memphis. I'm starting to get a little worried since the watch was a limited-edition.


Which limited edition model is it if I may ask?

I'm assuming that they have put a traser on the package?

I would make a big stink about it and go up the ladder with fedex and speak to someone with authority. I have dealt with fedex at times and you need to go up the chain of command at least 2 or 3 levels before you get satisfaction sometimes.

Let them know that it's an irreplaceable limited edition and that it also has intrinsic value above and beyond its original retail value.

I think once you do that they will rattle all the cages in the FedEx center where the package was sent. They will have local managers walking on eggshells until it's found.

Just ask to speak to the supervisor's supervisor until you go up about two levels if you do not get any satisfaction or do not like the way you being treated or answers you are being given.

Good luck and let us know the end result.


----------



## Tuff1217

JSal said:


> Which limited edition model is it if I may ask?
> 
> I'm assuming that they have put a traser on the package?
> 
> I would make a big stink about it and go up the ladder with fedex and speak to someone with authority. I have dealt with fedex at times and you need to go up the chain of command at least 2 or 3 levels before you get satisfaction sometimes.
> 
> Let them know that it's an irreplaceable limited edition and that it also has intrinsic value above and beyond its original retail value.
> 
> I think once you do that they will rattle all the cages in the FedEx center where the package was sent. They will have local managers walking on eggshells until it's found.
> 
> Just ask to speak to the supervisor's supervisor until you go up about two levels if you do not get any satisfaction or do not like the way you being treated or answers you are being given.
> 
> Good luck and let us know the end result.


It is the ocean vintage maxi 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Which limited edition model is it if I may ask?
> 
> I'm assuming that they have put a traser on the package?
> 
> I would make a big stink about it and go up the ladder with fedex and speak to someone with authority. I have dealt with fedex at times and you need to go up the chain of command at least 2 or 3 levels before you get satisfaction sometimes.
> 
> Let them know that it's an irreplaceable limited edition and that it also has intrinsic value above and beyond its original retail value.
> 
> I think once you do that they will rattle all the cages in the FedEx center where the package was sent. They will have local managers walking on eggshells until it's found.
> 
> Just ask to speak to the supervisor's supervisor until you go up about two levels if you do not get any satisfaction or do not like the way you being treated or answers you are being given.
> 
> Good luck and let us know the end result.


Good luck. But unless he listed the value properly on shipping he's screwed. Gnomon lists value at shipping at below $100 to avoid customs issues.....

David


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Good luck. But unless he listed the value properly on shipping he's screwed. Gnomon lists value at shipping at below $100 to avoid customs issues.....
> 
> David


Well firstly, it doesn't matter what Gnomon lists the value at and will have no effect on his being compensated correctly. At the very least he will get back what he paid as he has records and receipts of it.

Secondly Gnomon does not have to list it at $100 to avoid or circumvent customs duties because as of this past March the United States raised its import limit to $800 without any customs duty owed.

And lastly if Gnomon is falsifying customs documents then that is a serious offense and could land them in jail, with a heavy fine, or both.


----------



## Tuff1217

Dec1968 said:


> Good luck. But unless he listed the value properly on shipping he's screwed. Gnomon lists value at shipping at below $100 to avoid customs issues.....
> 
> David


In the event of it truly being lost I hope for the best....as the watch was lost when Steinhart shipped it back to me.... not as I shipped it to them. I have no control on the value Steinhart puts on there shipping. I did notice when I purchased it from Gnomon they put a low value $ to avoid customs issues. One would think putting "watch for repair" on the shipping info would avoid extra custom charges regardless of the value. I am going to look at this as the glass is half full.

Thanks for the advice JSal.... I see your from Long Island.... My wife is from Long Island. I love visiting... the food is amazing!!

FedEx said I should get a call from them on Monday.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> Well firstly, it doesn't matter what Gnomon lists the value at and will have no effect on his being compensated correctly. At the very least he will get back what he paid as he has records and receipts of it.
> 
> Secondly Gnomon does not have to list it at $100 to avoid or circumvent customs duties because as of this past March the United States raised its import limit to $800 without any customs duty owed.
> 
> And lastly if Gnomon is falsifying customs documents then that is a serious offense and could land them in jail, with a heavy fine, or both.


Okay then.....
(Is currently hitting play on the song 'Smack My B!tch Up' by Crystal Method....)

David


----------



## Dec1968

Tuff1217 said:


> In the event of it truly being lost I hope for the best....as the watch was lost when Steinhart shipped it back to me.... not as I shipped it to them. I have no control on the value Steinhart puts on there shipping. I did notice when I purchased it from Gnomon they put a low value $ to avoid customs issues. One would think putting "watch for repair" on the shipping info would avoid extra custom charges regardless of the value. I am going to look at this as the glass is half full.
> 
> Thanks for the advice JSal.... I see your from Long Island.... My wife is from Long Island. I love visiting... the food is amazing!!
> 
> FedEx said I should get a call from them on Monday.


I've got my fingers crossed for you, good man. We are all hoping this turns out well for you.

And yes, Gnomon has always listed lower values on Customs charges and lists the watch as a sample as a courtesy to their customers costs, JSal....don't get your panties in a bunch over it. It's nice of them to think of the cost their customers pay. You're the only person I've seen on these forums who moans about the legality of it.....

Dang JSal.....chug on a beer dude, and chill out......

David


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you, good man. We are all hoping this turns out well for you.
> 
> And yes, Gnomon has always listed lower values on Customs charges and lists the watch as a sample as a courtesy to their customers costs, JSal....don't get your panties in a bunch over it. It's nice of them to think of the cost their customers pay. You're the only person I've seen on these forums who moans about the legality of it.....
> 
> Dang JSal.....chug on a beer dude, and chill out......
> 
> David


It is a big deal. If they pick it up and see a problem they will go after him and they will also flag you for any and all future imports. They will scrutinize everything you import.

There is no need for him to do this. The $800 limit covers most watches he sells and the ones over that, well I guess if you have the money to spend on a $1000+ watch then you can pay the duty fees.

The reason he does it is not really a courtesy for you as much as it is a way for him to sell more watches. He charges more for the Steinhart Watches he sells so if you would have to pay duty on top of that for anything over $800 it makes the purchase less desirable to the customer.

I can see where it really helped him prior to this past March when the limit was $200 but now that it's $800 it's more of a non issue.


----------



## Dec1968

Bro, I'm just the messenger here.......don't take it out on me.......get ahold of Anders if you feel that strongly about it. I couldn't care less. Not my problem.


----------



## JSal

Dec1968 said:


> Bro, I'm just the messenger here.......don't take it out on me.......get ahold of Anders if you feel that strongly about it. I couldn't care less. Not my problem.


I'm not taking anything out on you.

And for Anders I don't care what he does... it's his business on the line and if he wants to go to jail that's his problem not mine.

I'm just stating facts.


----------



## Dec1968

JSal said:


> I'm not taking anything out on you.
> 
> And for Anders I don't care what he does... it's his business on the line and if he wants to go to jail that's his problem not mine.
> 
> I'm just stating facts.


You made your point more than once. In my opinion it appeared that you made it about me. Perhaps I'm mistaken, but you made your point VERY clear.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## nyboy

Any update fro FED-X?



Tuff1217 said:


> Similar story here, It was shipped on 7/26 with an eta of 7/27. Still haven't received it so I called FedEx. They called me back telling me the package can't be found. It made it through customs and is currently lost at FedEx in Memphis. I'm starting to get a little worried since the watch was a limited-edition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff1217

nyboy said:


> Any update fro FED-X?











I picked it up at the local FedEx today!! It was a close call.... It was requested to be returned by Steinhart. I was able to pick it up before it was sent back! They emailed me saying they would replace the watch after FedEx confirmed it was lost. Not sure if they were going to make a new LE or what. Good news is even with FedEx losing it for a week it only took 12 days total and it didn't cost me a dime!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy

Thanks for the update. Any explanation from FED-X? Good looking watch on that NATO. Black or grey?



Tuff1217 said:


> View attachment 8937178
> 
> 
> I picked it up at the local FedEx today!! It was a close call.... It was requested to be returned by Steinhart. I was able to pick it up before it was sent back! They emailed me saying they would replace the watch after FedEx confirmed it was lost. Not sure if they were going to make a new LE or what. Good news is even with FedEx losing it for a week it only took 12 days total and it didn't cost me a dime!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff1217

nyboy said:


> Thanks for the update. Any explanation from FED-X? Good looking watch on that NATO. Black or grey?


No explanation given..... The color of the strap is admiral grey.... More of a blueish grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamelawton

Phoenix NATO in Admiralty Grey on a OVM is the only way to go! Very Milsub.
NOTE - I do wear it on a Phoenix's black NATO & black/grey stripe (new Bond) as well. Also a Tudor blue fabric strap. 

But other than that, it has to be Admiralty Grey.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Grahamelawton said:


> Phoenix NATO in Admiralty Grey on a OVM is the only way to go! Very Milsub.
> NOTE - I do wear it on a Phoenix's black NATO & black/grey stripe (new Bond) as well. Also a Tudor blue fabric strap.
> 
> But other than that, it has to be Admiralty Grey.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I loved my olive NATO from Strapcode on mine.









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## nyboy

My LE repaired and returned. Photo test... Need to remember to clean the crystal before posting.
Cheers


----------



## nyboy

nyboy said:


> View attachment 9002378
> My LE repaired and returned. Photo test... Need to remember to clean the crystal before posting.
> 
> Looking at this photo, it appears that there is a stress fracture starting to appear just shy of 4 o'clock. Crap. I got up to look at it under magnification and thankfully its only dust. Probably the watch gods goofing with me. I'm not amused..
> Cheers


----------



## wviplinke

Beautiful piece.


----------



## thatguy7778

Looking into an OVM I don't care if its v1 or v2, the deal breaker for me is this question and perhaps the owners here can answer it. When adjusting the watch, how many clicks do you need to pull the crown to hack the watch and change the time? One or two?


----------



## CMFord

I don't think I shared this strap combo in this thread, but I thought it worked really well when I wore it a few days ago:


----------



## sefrcoko

thatguy7778 said:


> Looking into an OVM I don't care if its v1 or v2, the deal breaker for me is this question and perhaps the owners here can answer it. When adjusting the watch, how many clicks do you need to pull the crown to hack the watch and change the time? One or two?


Two on my Maxi LE.


----------



## thatguy7778

sefrcoko said:


> Two on my Maxi LE.


And this is a deal breaker for me, I hate when companies just put movements into their watches without modifying it to each model's specifications. The OVM doesn't have a date windo, why would there need to be a date adjustment?


----------



## taike

thatguy7778 said:


> And this is a deal breaker for me, I hate when companies just put movements into their watches without modifying it to each model's specifications. The OVM doesn't have a date windo, why would there need to be a date adjustment?


Don't you even worry yourself about it. These sold out long ago to people that can appreciate them.


----------



## Dec1968

thatguy7778 said:


> And this is a deal breaker for me, I hate when companies just put movements into their watches without modifying it to each model's specifications. The OVM doesn't have a date windo, why would there need to be a date adjustment?


It's one of the best value watches ever made. You're worried about that?? Really?? Insane build quality. Awesome movement. Fantastic design. Great service after the sale. And an extra click is a deal-breaker?

Wow....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## thatguy7778

taike said:


> Don't you even worry yourself about it. These sold out long ago to people that can appreciate them.


Ugh I mistakenly posted in the wrong forum, I meant to post this in the original OVM forum. Sorry! Turns out that I got my answer anyways thanks to this awesome knowledgeable community. Still bums me out to find out there's quickset date for a watch without no date window however.


----------



## Dec1968

CMFord said:


> I don't think I shared this strap combo in this thread, but I thought it worked really well when I wore it a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 9022369


That looks awesome. What strap is that?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## CMFord

It's the '22mm IWL Premium Strap w/Brushed Hardware' at Ague Trading Co. - I was really pleased with the look!



Dec1968 said:


> That looks awesome. What strap is that?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## nyboy

CMFord said:


> I don't think I shared this strap combo in this thread, but I thought it worked really well when I wore it a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 9022369


This combo would look good at a San Diego Chargers game.
Cheers


----------



## James_

Tuff1217 said:


> In the event of it truly being lost I hope for the best....as the watch was lost when Steinhart shipped it back to me.... not as I shipped it to them. I have no control on the value Steinhart puts on there shipping. I did notice when I purchased it from Gnomon they put a low value $ to avoid customs issues. One would think putting "watch for repair" on the shipping info would avoid extra custom charges regardless of the value. I am going to look at this as the glass is half full.
> 
> Thanks for the advice JSal.... I see your from Long Island.... My wife is from Long Island. I love visiting... the food is amazing!!
> 
> FedEx said I should get a call from them on Monday.


Uh ohhh it's the customs hall monitor! Are you going to tell?


----------



## nurpur

Interesting.......not my cup of tea, but interesting!



CMFord said:


> I don't think I shared this strap combo in this thread, but I thought it worked really well when I wore it a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 9022369


----------



## Vindic8

I wonder if this high domed Sapphire Crystal will fit in the OVM MAXI LE??? New watch launched today on Gnomon


----------



## n1k0

Still one of my very favorite watches so far. Puts a smile on my face everytime I wear it.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

192/300 is incoming! I can finally join the club! I wonder how many of the 300 total belong to members here.


----------



## nurpur

I would think a good 50% at least. I still have mine in the box unused. It odd, but I thought I would love it. Its beautiful, but I overall I prefer my V2. 
There are times it looks washed out, but most of the time it has a nice vintage look to the dial. Only thing I would change, except the size(!), is swap the 
crystal for a sapphire dome. Still dithering to sell the Maxi or not. Once its gone it will be gone. Decisions!


----------



## mikekilo725

nurpur said:


> I would think a good 50% at least. I still have mine in the box unused. It odd, but I thought I would love it. Its beautiful, but I overall I prefer my V2.
> There are times it looks washed out, but most of the time it has a nice vintage look to the dial. Only thing I would change, except the size(!), is swap the
> crystal for a sapphire dome. Still dithering to sell the Maxi or not. Once its gone it will be gone. Decisions!


Let me know if you ever want to sell


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I sold my OVM V1 a few years ago because I didn't like the "ledge" appearance of the domed sapphire, but this domed acrylic looks great to me. I do wish Steinhart would create a similar looking crystal in sapphire.


----------



## nurpur

You have to make me an offer I couldn't refuse! + additional amount for "sellers remorse" when I 
find out it was the love of my life and I let it go!



mikekilo725 said:


> Let me know if you ever want to sell


----------



## Portland

The OVM LE was a cool watch. I traded mine a while ago. Of all the Steinharts I've owned it was definitely the best looking.


----------



## mikekilo725

nurpur said:


> You have to make me an offer I couldn't refuse! + additional amount for "sellers remorse" when I
> find out it was the love of my life and I let it go!


Or you can look at it that I should be given a great price as I'm helping you work through your attachment issues


----------



## nurpur

HA HA, yes definitely some attachment issues here!



mikekilo725 said:


> Or you can look at it that I should be given a great price as I'm helping you work through your attachment issues


----------



## nurpur

Really nice pictures there mate.



Portland said:


> The OVM LE was a cool watch. I traded mine a while ago. Of all the Steinharts I've owned it was definitely the best looking.


----------



## nurpur

What strap is that in the first picture?


----------



## topper78

n1k0 said:


> Still one of my very favorite watches so far. Puts a smile on my face everytime I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 9716242


Yes, mine too....


----------



## pinchycm

nurpur said:


> What strap is that in the first picture?


It's the limited edition strap that came with the watch. Only 300 made, obviously.


----------



## nurpur

OK, only looks a lot lighter than the ones they sent here and the original listing. Thought it may have been a third party. Shame they don't sell these as standalones.


pinchycm said:


> It's the limited edition strap that came with the watch. Only 300 made, obviously.


----------



## pinchycm

n1k0 said:


> Still one of my very favorite watches so far. Puts a smile on my face everytime I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 9716242


Great shot! Still a huge fan of this piece half a year later, even though I haven't gotten to wear it much. The fact that it can hold its own amongst my rotation of much more premium pieces says quite a bit.


----------



## Portland

nurpur said:


> OK, only looks a lot lighter than the ones they sent here and the original listing. Thought it may have been a third party. Shame they don't sell these as standalones.


I could have sworn Steinhart brought this "limited edition" strap back with another one of the LE runs recently. But maybe I'm wrong. I really like that strap. In fact, I didn't include it in the listing when I got rid of the OVM LE. I kept that strap for some of my other watches. 

If memory serves me correct I believe Rios1931 made these straps for Steinhart. It couldn't hurt to send them a photo of the strap and ask if they'd make one for you.


----------



## pinchycm

Portland said:


> I could have sworn Steinhart brought this "limited edition" strap back with another one of the LE runs recently. But maybe I'm wrong. I really like that strap. In fact, I didn't include it in the listing when I got rid of the OVM LE. I kept that strap for some of my other watches.
> 
> If memory serves me correct I believe Rios1931 made these straps for Steinhart. It couldn't hurt to send them a photo of the strap and ask if they'd make one for you.


I think you're right. I think the O1V LE had the same strap, as do the new OV Legacy LE on Gnomon right now. Limited, but maybe not *that* limited.


----------



## DoctorWolf

Portland said:


> The OVM LE was a cool watch. I traded mine a while ago. Of all the Steinharts I've owned it was definitely the best looking.


Yup that's badass...


----------



## nurpur

I may just try that. I actually want a smaller size (19mm) I just thought that it was a standalone supplier. The one supplied with the Steinhart was just right for quality. It is always bit hit or miss when you actually try them on.



Portland said:


> I could have sworn Steinhart brought this "limited edition" strap back with another one of the LE runs recently. But maybe I'm wrong. I really like that strap. In fact, I didn't include it in the listing when I got rid of the OVM LE. I kept that strap for some of my other watches.
> 
> If memory serves me correct I believe Rios1931 made these straps for Steinhart. It couldn't hurt to send them a photo of the strap and ask if they'd make one for you.


----------



## marc4pt0

This watch is still among my favorites, if not THE favorite. I bought a second one just to have it, but then started to rethink that once I received it. Another member here inquired about maybe buying one. We worked it out and now it's on its way to a new owner, leaving me once again with just one Maxi. I'm already regretting this. 
The idea behind having 2 of these was simple- wear one a lot without worries. Let it take the knocks of life while the other one stays pristine. 
I'm hoping the buyer notices something I missed on the watch, like a scratch or blemish, that will make him want to return it. It's wishful thinking. This was the first time I offered a refund on a watch I've sold. 
Funny the things we get "attached" to...


----------



## marc4pt0

Edit, repeat post


----------



## JerylTan

nurpur said:


> OK, only looks a lot lighter than the ones they sent here and the original listing. Thought it may have been a third party. Shame they don't sell these as standalones.


Isn,t this the same strap from Gnomon? Out of stock though but you could drop them an email to ask. My favourite Steinhart strap is the 1 that comes with the SS Marine Officer though and that,s what is currently on my O1L

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nurpur

Yes, that's the same style. I actually wanted in a 19mm. Still waiting to hear back from the original supplier to see if they could do it.

Nice pictures!



JerylTan said:


> Isn,t this the same strap from Gnomon? Out of stock though but you could drop them an email to ask. My favourite Steinhart strap is the 1 that comes with the SS Marine Officer though and that,s what is currently on my O1L
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I just got my watch in this morning, I like it much better than my previous OVM V1. Some quick cell phones pictures (flat 6.5" wrist):









Next to my modded Sumo on a Crafter Blue rubber strap:


----------



## marc4pt0

I really like that white band! Make the Maxi really _pop._ What band is that?


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

marc4pt0 said:


> I really like that white band! Make the Maxi really _pop._ What band is that?


It's a beige Perlon strap from CheapestNatoStraps.com. I feel like white would have too much contrast, but the beige is perfect for the summer time!


----------



## thomisking

I have been on the fence about the OVM but now that I see it on the brown leather, I think it just made the list. Nice strap options. The beige looks perfect. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Hard to beat the wet look in my opinion:



Some more strap options (flat 6.5" wrist):









Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO:


----------



## SD350

Did any of you crazies buy the OVM 2.5 that Gnomon has on their site? I'm curious how the dial of the 2.5 compares to the Maxi LE. Seems like it might be closer as it's clearly darker than the v2. Thanks!!


----------



## sefrcoko

SD350 said:


> Did any of you crazies buy the OVM 2.5 that Gnomon has on their site? I'm curious how the dial of the 2.5 compares to the Maxi LE. Seems like it might be closer as it's clearly darker than the v2. Thanks!!


I haven't seen one in person, but I have read that it is only about 15% darker than the mk2.


----------



## turnipkruncher

SD350 said:


> Did any of you crazies buy the OVM 2.5 that Gnomon has on their site? I'm curious how the dial of the 2.5 compares to the Maxi LE. Seems like it might be closer as it's clearly darker than the v2. Thanks!!


no where near as dark as the LE.


----------



## SD350

turnipkruncher said:


> no where near as dark as the LE.


Damn. The Maxi LE is everything I'd want in an OVM. Can't believe I never heard about it while they were on sale... the definition of snooze you lose here.


----------



## turnipkruncher

Bought mine last week lol number 12.

A guy in uk had both LE ocean 1's with vintage lume. This one and the one wuth merc hands limited to 150 pieces. I couldnt afford both sadly


----------



## T3C

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## danimaru

Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but I'm habitually obsessing over this watch.

Does anyone know exactly which leather strap was included with her? I read through 50+ pages of this thread before running out of steam and got pointed to Rios1931 as the company that makes straps for Steiny, but that wasn't specifically helpful.

I found the few pictures below from Gnomon and a couple unboxing posts from 2016. The top one is the specific shot that started my love affair with this damned watch. They show the strap in question quite close up. The current Ocean 1 Bronze comes with a very similar (maybe same?) strap that can be purchased direct from Steinhart. I don't suppose anyone owns both and could shoot a comparison shot for me?

I'd love to track that strap down so in the dark of night I can pretend my Mk3 is just as sexy as the unobtainable Maxi LE. :-s

Much obliged.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

danimaru said:


> Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but I'm habitually obsessing over this watch.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly which leather strap was included with her? I read through 50+ pages of this thread before running out of steam and got pointed to Rios1931 as the company that makes straps for Steiny, but that wasn't specifically helpful.
> 
> I found the few pictures below from Gnomon and a couple unboxing posts from 2016. The top one is the specific shot that started my love affair with this damned watch. They show the strap in question quite close up. The current Ocean 1 Bronze comes with a very similar (maybe same?) strap that can be purchased direct from Steinhart. I don't suppose anyone owns both and could shoot a comparison shot for me?
> 
> I'd love to track that strap down so in the dark of night I can pretend my Mk3 is just as sexy as the unobtainable Maxi LE. :-s
> 
> Much obliged.


I own the OVM MAXI LE and the brown strap it came with closely resembles the one available from Steinhart for the Ocean 1 Bronze. Looks like the same strap to me!

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...elet-22-mm/sonderband-vintage-braun-1114.html


----------



## taike

gnomon provided the leather straps as a freebie. doubt they are anything other than a standard steinhart product


----------



## T3C

danimaru said:


> Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but I'm habitually obsessing over this watch.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly which leather strap was included with her? I read through 50+ pages of this thread before running out of steam and got pointed to Rios1931 as the company that makes straps for Steiny, but that wasn't specifically helpful.
> 
> I found the few pictures below from Gnomon and a couple unboxing posts from 2016. The top one is the specific shot that started my love affair with this damned watch. They show the strap in question quite close up. The current Ocean 1 Bronze comes with a very similar (maybe same?) strap that can be purchased direct from Steinhart. I don't suppose anyone owns both and could shoot a comparison shot for me?
> 
> I'd love to track that strap down so in the dark of night I can pretend my Mk3 is just as sexy as the unobtainable Maxi LE. :-s
> 
> Much obliged.
> 
> View attachment 13206149
> View attachment 13206153
> View attachment 13206155


I have both the Maxi LE and Bronze. The straps on these 2 watches are not the same.

Also, I have seen the straps on sale from time to time and it seems that there are 2 versions of it as well


----------



## danimaru

T3C said:


> I have both the Maxi LE and Bronze. The straps on these 2 watches are not the same.
> 
> Also, I have seen the straps on sale from time to time and it seems that there are 2 versions of it as well


This is depressing news as I just ordered the bronze's leather strop from Steinhart thinking it seemed quite unlikely for them not to be the same. Maybe it'll still look great and be close enough.


----------



## sefrcoko

T3C said:


> I have both the Maxi LE and Bronze. The straps on these 2 watches are not the same.
> 
> Also, I have seen the straps on sale from time to time and it seems that there are 2 versions of it as well


How are they different?


----------



## Spikedlee




----------



## Eodtech

I love the look of that jubilee bracelet. I wish I could buy one soon. They really change the look and feel of every watch they are on. I can't wait to get a few on my OVM's and a couple other Steinahart's too.. LOL


----------



## Spikedlee

Eodtech said:


> I love the look of that jubilee bracelet. I wish I could buy one soon. They really change the look and feel of every watch they are on. I can't wait to get a few on my OVM's and a couple other Steinahart's too.. LOL


I loved the older OVM bracelet but I will say the improved taper of this bracelet makes the watch even more comfortable to wear. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Spike. I hope they will be available for sale soon...


----------



## danimaru

Spikedlee said:


> I loved the older OVM bracelet but I will say the improved taper of this bracelet makes the watch even more comfortable to wear. I highly recommend it.


Man, the jubilee changes the look more drastically than I would have expected.

Does it taper 22/18 like the new oyster style bracelet? I find the 22/18 to be the most comfortable steel bracelet I've ever worn.


----------



## T3C

sefrcoko said:


> How are they different?












For one, the strap on the Bronze is very short. And it looks and feels more "distressed" and is much softer. That is not to say that the strap that came with the Maxi LE is hard but the one on the Bronze is just so comfortable without having to break it in

PS: strap on left is the one that came with the Maxi LE which is now on Erika's MN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shizmosis

Spikedlee said:


>


love the look of that jubilee...


----------



## Spikedlee

danimaru said:


> Man, the jubilee changes the look more drastically than I would have expected.
> 
> Does it taper 22/18 like the new oyster style bracelet? I find the 22/18 to be the most comfortable steel bracelet I've ever worn.


Yes sir. Comfort level at 100%


----------



## Spikedlee

danimaru said:


> Man, the jubilee changes the look more drastically than I would have expected.
> 
> Does it taper 22/18 like the new oyster style bracelet? I find the 22/18 to be the most comfortable steel bracelet I've ever worn.


Yes sir. Comfort level at 100%


----------



## T3C

@danimaru


----------



## danimaru

Thanks T3C. The Bronze strap def looks dressier. Thinner, shinier, darker. Mine should arrive tomorrow. Hopefully she looks ok on a regular ovm. 

Side note: those MN straps look so awesome. One of these days im gonna talk myself into paying the price they cost.


----------

